# Show Us Your Kate Spade Bags!



## iluvmybags

I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current. 

So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!


----------



## iluvmybags

**Bump**


----------



## glitterpear83

Bump since I want to see some Kate Spade!  I don't have any yet but I like the brand & hope to get one this year sometime


----------



## tonij2000

I don't know the name of this but it's a small nylon bag.







Here's my card case.


----------



## joni80

I will definitely join this thread. I am currently abroad, I will post pictures of my KS bags when I come back. In the meantime, I would love to see pictures of KS bags that you ladies own and especially modelling pictures.


----------



## maggiesze1

I only have one Kate Spade bag (clutch) at the moment, but I definitely am planning to add more.. 

One of my favorite bags:

~Kate Spade Flamingo clutch~


----------



## forevercla

Kate Spade bags makes me happy by just looking at them. I would love to see a Kate Spade sub-forum here.


----------



## Morisa

Here are my two recent KS purchases that just arrived today!

Opening the box:  (I always hate having to break the sticker seal!  It's so pretty!)





Taking a peek inside:





First item:





A Tudor City Holly in Green!





Second item:





The small manuela opened up:


----------



## Lovemybags412

Hi there!!!

Here is a photo of my beloved Kate Spade limited edition Iconoclast.&#58152;. Sorry for the poor quality- Just used my phone for a quick shot!


----------



## Robinn

My Kate collection. It's odd but I tend to gravitate towards the non-leather KS bags for some reason.  Only 2 of my bags are leather.  The small black one in front and my newest one which isn't pictured.

THe small quilted bag in the back/center is my first luxury bag, bought in 2003.  One of the chief reasons i HAD to have it is the pink suede lining 

If anyone wants closeup shots of any of these, just ask (quote this msg so I find it).


----------



## Robinn

Here is my newest bag, Fall 2011 Algonquin Harlow in magenta suede.  This bag also came in a Gray version.

I saw it in the store at full price and LOVED it, but i had to wait until the price dropped at the recent online sample sale. I am still worried the suede will dirty quickly (even with protectant) so I had to get a steal on it.

It has 3 compartments inside as shown.


----------



## platinum_babie

My KS dot doel maddie in cranberry.
I believe I got it in 2004. My first designer bag!


----------



## platinum_babie

I am too lazy to actually take it out of the dust bag and take a picture, so I found one on facebook that had a somewhat clear shot. 
The name of the bag is the Kate Spade Classic Noel Thomas Crossbody. I got it in November 2010 for my trip to Europe and needed a small cross-body to keep things close to my body. Unfortunately, my wallet does not fit into this bag 

I had originally bought a Coach Cross-body and then I saw this one so we went and returned the Coach one and got this one instead.
I love this bag!


----------



## fdfriedrich

I'm a long time Kate Spade fan, so most of KS bags are older (but well loved). 

My favorite: Boarskin Eleni in Pink 





 Highlands Tweed Kitten in Black







Large Amanda's in Paisley and Black with Snake












Alexa in Nylon and Pink Snake







And my newest...  Gold Coast Corinne in Black






Stock pic because I can't seem to get a good one:


----------



## isabellam

Does anyone have a cashew Maryanne?  I'm seriously jonesing for one and I'd love some modeling pics to drool over.


----------



## platinum_babie

fdfriedrich said:


> I'm a long time Kate Spade fan, so most of KS bags are older (but well loved).
> 
> My favorite: Boarskin Eleni in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlands Tweed Kitten in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Amanda's in Paisley and Black with Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa in Nylon and Pink Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest...  Gold Coast Corinne in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock pic because I can't seem to get a good one:



I've always wanted the Amanda! I have a similar looking bag I got from Aldo, but the Amanda is so much nicer. At the time, there was no way I could afford it.

I really like the Highland Tweeds Kitten.


----------



## tonij2000

Great thread! Loving the pics!


----------



## tonij2000

Saw this one in TJMaxx tonight.


----------



## platinum_babie

tonij2000 said:


> Saw this one in TJMaxx tonight.



wow tj maxx
how much was it?


----------



## tonij2000

It was $169 I think. Thy had this gorgeous black one and a lighter, taupe like color as well.


----------



## platinum_babie

People always complain that KS gets devalued cuz it goes to places like TJ Maxx, but I find that it's worse with Coach. I heard you can get it in TJ Maxx and other discount brand name stores, and I find them in Macy's all the time, shoved in corners with the only indication of it being higher end is those alarm things attached. The worst is they're usually next to the tacky D&Bs.


----------



## fdfriedrich

I saw several KS bags at my TJ Maxx yesterday. Ranging in price from $129 to $219.  I'm going to a different TJ Maxx over lunch to see what they have.  

In regards to the devalue thing...  A lot of designer bags end up at TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Nordstrom Rack type stores.  Even higher end bags like Marc Jacobs.  

To me, the value of a bag is more in its durability.  My KS boarskin bag from 2001 is still going strong 10 years later.  I have Coach bags that are 25 years old and still beautiful. I have a Gucci bag that wore out after a couple of years. It's all in the quality of the workmanship and how you take care of them.


----------



## fdfriedrich

tonij2000 said:


> I don't know the name of this but it's a small nylon bag.




Your bag is from around 2002 - 2003, and it was just called "Nylon with leather".  I had the Sam style of this bag but sold it.  Your style looks to be the Kiki.


----------



## pandapharm

Beautiful bags!! I don't think there's anything wrong with finding them in TJMaxx, etc. I've even seen Rebecca Minkoff bags there too. I've only got one bag that I purchased at the outlet this past year before Christmas. I posted pics in the other thread, but I'll find a pic on my phone!


----------



## rock1324

Robinn said:


> Here is my newest bag, Fall 2011 Algonquin Harlow in magenta suede.  This bag also came in a Gray version.
> 
> I saw it in the store at full price and LOVED it, but i had to wait until the price dropped at the recent online sample sale. I am still worried the suede will dirty quickly (even with protectant) so I had to get a steal on it.
> 
> It has 3 compartments inside as shown.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## pandapharm

here is my Wellesley small Maeda in porcelain  she's got a cute pink polka dot pattern inside!


----------



## tonij2000

fdfriedrich said:


> Your bag is from around 2002 - 2003, and it was just called "Nylon with leather".  I had the Sam style of this bag but sold it.  Your style looks to be the Kiki.



Thank you, this is only one of 2 bags in my large collection that I didn't know the name of.


----------



## platinum_babie

all these pics are reinstating my love for KS!


----------



## bluejay21

Okay, these are my Kate Spade bags.

Gold Coast Maryanne tote


----------



## bluejay21

Patent Leather Treesh


----------



## bluejay21

Stevie Nylon Bag.  I really love this bag in the summer.


----------



## bluejay21

Delancey Camden St Noel satchel


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Stevie Nylon Bag.  I really love this bag in the summer.



I have its sibling!


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Patent Leather Treesh



How do you like the size of the treesh?  I'm sad that I missed out on it in the fire-engine red color.


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> How do you like the size of the treesh?  I'm sad that I missed out on it in the fire-engine red color.




It could be bigger, but I found it is a nice medium sized bag.  I can carry a large wallet, cosmetics bags, and other items in it with no problems.

Have you tried looking in the outlets?


----------



## staciesg26

Gold Coast Corinne in black  Bought at TJ Maxx


----------



## pandapharm

staciesg26 said:


> Gold Coast Corinne in black  Bought at TJ Maxx
> 
> View attachment 1581956
> 
> View attachment 1581957
> 
> View attachment 1581958



she's a beauty!!!


----------



## staciesg26

pandapharm said:


> she's a beauty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lovemybags412

staciesg26 said:
			
		

> Gold Coast Corinne in black  Bought at TJ Maxx



Gorgeous!!!  What a deal!!!!  Enjoy&#57430;


----------



## tonij2000

Love this! I'm a sucker for a good black satchel!



bluejay21 said:


> Delancey Camden St Noel satchel


----------



## midorichan

I love Kate Spade! I bought two this year.


Little Nadine in Henley Park 







And I finally found my green bag:

Flicker Melinda in Dark Spearmint


----------



## iluvmybags

There are some gorgeous bags in this thread!!
Keep those pics coming!!


----------



## Lovemybags412

midorichan said:
			
		

> I love Kate Spade! I bought two this year.
> 
> Little Nadine in Henley Park
> 
> And I finally found my green bag:
> 
> Flicker Melinda in Dark Spearmint



Love your Little Nadine!!!  Great choices!


----------



## midorichan

Lovemybags412 said:


> Love your Little Nadine!!!  Great choices!



Thank you and I love your Alma.


----------



## crazybagfan

How's the quality of Kate spade bag? I'm eyeing the classic Noel Stevie. Is the handle can be carried over shoulder? Is the bag too big? Or it's more like a baby bag?


----------



## Morisa

crazybagfan said:


> How's the quality of Kate spade bag? I'm eyeing the classic Noel Stevie. Is the handle can be carried over shoulder? Is the bag too big? Or it's more like a baby bag?



I haven't had any issues with my KS bags.  As to the Stevie, it's a "classic" KS style.  The handles are meant to be worn over the shoulder.  I don't think the bag is big at all, although depending on what you carry and how you organize it, you may want to add something like a purse organizer.  

The Noel Stevie is definitely not a baby bag...KS actually makes a whole separate Stevie line for diaper bags, which are much larger in size than the regular Stevies.


----------



## crazybagfan

Is there any color transfer issue on the bag? Do I need to babysit it? I'm a bit worries coz the bag has some white color on it. Thx again .    





Morisa said:


> I haven't had any issues with my KS bags.  As to the Stevie, it's a "classic" KS style.  The handles are meant to be worn over the shoulder.  I don't think the bag is big at all, although depending on what you carry and how you organize it, you may want to add something like a purse organizer.
> 
> The Noel Stevie is definitely not a baby bag...KS actually makes a whole separate Stevie line for diaper bags, which are much larger in size than the regular Stevies.


----------



## Morisa

crazybagfan said:


> Is there any color transfer issue on the bag? Do I need to babysit it? I'm a bit worries coz the bag has some white color on it. Thx again .



I've never had any color transfer problems with KS bags, but I've also never owned a white bag.  The lightest colors I have are the handles on my stevie nylon, which are that light beige-y nude color.  No problems there. 

Are you referring to the black/white stripe that runs down the center of the bag?  I wouldn't worry about color transfer issues for that, but if you are super worried, you can always spray just that center stripe with Wilson's TLC or something to protect it.


----------



## queenlobo26

I just bought my 1st Kate Spade bag and it happened to be at an upscale consignment shop!  It's a gorgeous diaper bag and is almost new!  The best part is I paid only $13.00 for it!  I found the exact bag on ebay selling for $99.00 USED!  I will upload pics as soon as I get a chance.  Love my new diaper bag


----------



## Morisa

queenlobo26 said:


> I just bought my 1st Kate Spade bag and it happened to be at an upscale consignment shop!  It's a gorgeous diaper bag and is almost new!  The best part is I paid only $13.00 for it!  I found the exact bag on ebay selling for $99.00 USED!  I will upload pics as soon as I get a chance.  Love my new diaper bag



Totally jealous!  Post pics when you can!


----------



## tonij2000

Sample Sale! Ends tomorrow night! 

http://www.katespade.com/sample-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html


----------



## crazybagfan

I just got my first Kate Spade yesterday. It is Stevie Classic Noel. I'm thinking of keeping her or giving it away. I'm a bit worried about it's white color at the center, it might turn yellowish later due to usage. Do you think it's a keeper and this bag is practical? It is canvas instead of nylon. It is made in China. I also attached a photo showing the stitching around the zipper. It doesn't seem even for both sides, is it common? Thanks for letting me share


----------



## vyology

The first bag my husband bought me when we were dating was a Kate Spade. I don't use it too much anymore but I still love it and will always keep it.


----------



## queenlobo26

I found this awesome, practically brand new Kate Spade diaper bag for only $13.00 at a local upscale consignment shop!  Needless to say, I'm still super excited about it!


----------



## queenlobo26

Morisa said:


> Totally jealous!  Post pics when you can!



Just posted pics, take a look when you get a chance..


----------



## Natalietwo

crazybagfan said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade yesterday. It is Stevie Classic Noel. I'm thinking of keeping her or giving it away. I'm a bit worried about it's white color at the center, it might turn yellowish later due to usage. Do you think it's a keeper and this bag is practical? It is canvas instead of nylon. It is made in China. I also attached a photo showing the stitching around the zipper. It doesn't seem even for both sides, is it common? Thanks for letting me share



This bag is very practical, and so well constructed.  I don't think you'll have any issues with the white turning yellow over time.  I love the classic noel collection.  It's been discontinued, so you are lucky to have one.  It's such a classic design.


----------



## crazybagfan

Natalietwo said:


> This bag is very practical, and so well constructed.  I don't think you'll have any issues with the white turning yellow over time.  I love the classic noel collection.  It's been discontinued, so you are lucky to have one.  It's such a classic design.



Thanks! I got it at a very good price and it's brand new. I do love this design and shock to hear that classic Noel has been discontinued.


----------



## mimika

Just bought my new Kate spade absolutely loving it! i can't post pics here somehow. Check out pics on my blog in my signature


----------



## Natalietwo

crazybagfan said:


> Thanks! I got it at a very good price and it's brand new. I do love this design and shock to hear that classic Noel has been discontinued.



I agree.  It's a very popular collection and I wish they would keep it around.


----------



## paruparo

MY Kate Spade bags. I think they are very reasonably priced (esp if you find them on sale or at a TJMAXX or Marshalls where I found these 2 beauties).

Pics from my blog


----------



## paruparo

mini Bow bag/clutch


----------



## AshTx.1

paruparo said:


> mini bow bag/clutch



very pretty! :d


----------



## midorichan

paruparo said:


> mini Bow bag/clutch



Very pretty, indeed. Kate spade is one of the few designers that can make a bow not uber girly.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Bought my first Kate Spade item the other day, the Wellesley Animal Neda!


----------



## trendyaznchica

I'm a Coach person, but I saw this wallet after buying a Coach wallet that morning. Needless to say, Coach wallet was returned!

Kate Spade Neda Pasadena wallet in Coastline! It's more of a seafoam green, but my camera didn't capture the color very well. I think what sold me on this one over the other wallet I bought was the adorable polka-dot lining.


----------



## unfurling

I ordered a few things from the Surprise Sale last weekend - so excited about all of them! I had been planning to wait until spring to use them, but this has been such a mild winter I've already been wearing some spring clothes, so might as well break out the spring bag, too! 

Melinda Flicker in Firefly, Live Colorfully wallet and cosmetic bag
http://www.flickr.com/photos/76494073@N02/6865191389/in/photostream


----------



## trendyaznchica

unfurling said:


> I ordered a few things from the Surprise Sale last weekend - so excited about all of them! I had been planning to wait until spring to use them, but this has been such a mild winter I've already been wearing some spring clothes, so might as well break out the spring bag, too!
> 
> Melinda Flicker in Firefly, Live Colorfully wallet and cosmetic bag
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76494073@N02/6865191389/in/photostream



I love the Melinda Flicker! It's so cute. And the Live Colorfully line goes so great with it! Congrats!


----------



## unfurling

thanks!


----------



## Lovemybags412

unfurling said:
			
		

> I ordered a few things from the Surprise Sale last weekend - so excited about all of them! I had been planning to wait until spring to use them, but this has been such a mild winter I've already been wearing some spring clothes, so might as well break out the spring bag, too!
> 
> Melinda Flicker in Firefly, Live Colorfully wallet and cosmetic bag
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76494073@N02/6865191389/in/photostream



Your purchases are fantastic!!!!  I really love the wallet!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Morisa

unfurling said:


> I ordered a few things from the Surprise Sale last weekend - so excited about all of them! I had been planning to wait until spring to use them, but this has been such a mild winter I've already been wearing some spring clothes, so might as well break out the spring bag, too!
> 
> Melinda Flicker in Firefly, Live Colorfully wallet and cosmetic bag
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76494073@N02/6865191389/in/photostream



Cute! I got the same Live Colorfully cosmetic bag, and I have the smaller version of the Live Colorfully wallet (the darla style).  Love it!


----------



## Morisa

trendyaznchica said:


> I'm a Coach person, but I saw this wallet after buying a Coach wallet that morning. Needless to say, Coach wallet was returned!
> 
> Kate Spade Neda Pasadena wallet in Coastline! It's more of a seafoam green, but my camera didn't capture the color very well. I think what sold me on this one over the other wallet I bought was the adorable polka-dot lining.



Very nice! Did you pick this up at an outlet?  Been looking for the Neda Pasadena line for awhile.


----------



## trendyaznchica

Morisa said:


> Very nice! Did you pick this up at an outlet?  Been looking for the Neda Pasadena line for awhile.



So I saw it at the outlet in Hagerstown, MD, and I went home and brewed on it for a while. It was $87 at the outlet (40% off $145). I ended up getting it from a seller on eBay because Hagerstown is an hour's drive away and the seller was offering a good deal. Hope this helps!


----------



## angelinachrow

paruparo said:


> mini Bow bag/clutch



Wow, it is absolutely beautiful. I love it!


----------



## terps08

.jourdyn. said:


> Bought my first Kate Spade item the other day, the Wellesley Animal Neda!



Beautiful wallet!


----------



## forgetmenot301

Made a thread for this but heres a picture of my new Gold Coast Sierra! 
For more pictures click here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...spade-handbag-reveal-732399.html#post21072256


----------



## xbwoman

tonij2000 said:


> Saw this one in TJMaxx tonight.



I'm at MO too, which TJMaxx you visited?


----------



## tonij2000

xbwoman said:


> I'm at MO too, which TJMaxx you visited?



Kirkwood on South Lindbergh


----------



## MissCara

Here's my Bow Bridge Kennedy and my brand new Bond Street Florence in Stunning Pink.


----------



## Lovemybags412

MissCara said:
			
		

> Here's my Bow Bridge Kennedy and my brand new Bond Street Florence in Stunning Pink.



Gorgeous!!!  The Florence is stunning!!  Can you do some mod pics?!!!!!!  Please!!!!!!&#57430;


----------



## Morisa

MissCara said:


> Here's my Bow Bridge Kennedy and my brand new Bond Street Florence in Stunning Pink.



That is definitely a STUNNING pink!!  Awesome!!!


----------



## chloe.chloe

*MissCara* please please pretty please model pics of the Florence!


----------



## Morisa

unfurling said:


> I ordered a few things from the Surprise Sale last weekend - so excited about all of them! I had been planning to wait until spring to use them, but this has been such a mild winter I've already been wearing some spring clothes, so might as well break out the spring bag, too!
> 
> Melinda Flicker in Firefly, Live Colorfully wallet and cosmetic bag
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76494073@N02/6865191389/in/photostream



Does the yellow on your melinda sometimes look green in certain lights (like fluorescent ones)?


----------



## MissCara

Lovemybags412 said:


> Gorgeous!!! The Florence is stunning!! Can you do some mod pics?!!!!!! Please!!!!!!&#57430;


 


Morisa said:


> That is definitely a STUNNING pink!! Awesome!!!


 


chloe.chloe said:


> *MissCara* please please pretty please model pics of the Florence!


 
Thank you!  And I will do mod pix tomorrow when I carry it to work! Promise!


----------



## chloe.chloe

^^ yay!


----------



## unfurling

Morisa said:


> Does the yellow on your melinda sometimes look green in certain lights (like fluorescent ones)?



Yes, it does! Super weird... I work at a school and brought it into the bathroom with me, and lo and behold, greenish!


----------



## nicole75

My Kate Spade "bernie" I found at TJ Maxx here.  Sorry for the poor quality pic. It was taken with my cell. My first Kate Spade. So far I love it! It's so light yet so well made! I was worried it would be a bit small to fit everything, but it's sort of like a magical bottomless bag!


----------



## Lovemybags412

nicole75 said:
			
		

> My Kate Spade "bernie" I found at TJ Maxx here.  Sorry for the poor quality pic. It was taken with my cell. My first Kate Spade. So far I love it! It's so light yet so well made! I was worried it would be a bit small to fit everything, but it's sort of like a magical bottomless bag!



What a beautiful bag!!!  Great find!  Enjoy!


----------



## luvthembags

How are you liking the gold coast maryanne? I am interested in getting the cashew shimmer at Nordstrom. Would love to hear more reviews. Thanks!



bluejay21 said:


> Okay, these are my Kate Spade bags.
> 
> Gold Coast Maryanne tote


----------



## isabellam

luvthembags said:


> How are you liking the gold coast maryanne? I am interested in getting the cashew shimmer at Nordstrom. Would love to hear more reviews. Thanks!


 

I've got my eye on the cashew maryanne too!  I'm wishing it would go on sale!  Any clues as to when that might possibly happen?


----------



## MissCara

Lovemybags412 said:


> Gorgeous!!! The Florence is stunning!! Can you do some mod pics?!!!!!! Please!!!!!!&#57430;


 


Morisa said:


> That is definitely a STUNNING pink!! Awesome!!!


 


chloe.chloe said:


> *MissCara* please please pretty please model pics of the Florence!


 


chloe.chloe said:


> ^^ yay!


 
Okay, sorry for the delay- I had a work function off-site yesterday that required I carry a cross-body, so I only broke out the Florence this morning...VOILA!  

Also: I went back to KS and treated myself to a co-ordinating, but not matchy-matchy wallet from the same collection.  LOVE.  Freaking LOVE.


----------



## JennyS315

Hello all! Love seeing everyone's beautiful KS bags! (*MissCara*, I LOVE your Florence and wallet combo!  Hooray for bright colors.)

I recently have been getting back into KS -- the first designer bag I ever purchased was a black nylon KS Sam bag back in 2004, which I carried nonstop for quite a while. Last year, I bought this bright yellow Scout bag, which I love:







I also recently got a striped Dama tote (I got it from Nordie's but I think they don't have them online anymore, but here it is: http://www.endless.com/dp/B0063MUJL4/177-4012412-8788112?ie=UTF8&amp;creative=395033&amp;suppressRedirect=1&amp;linkCode=asn&amp;tag=googlecom09c9_endless-20&amp;creativeASIN=B0063MUJL4&amp;ref_=asc_df_B0063MUJL41899040) and it's a great bag, too. I will take and post pictures of that one! 

I also just ordered this idiom bangle. I hope I like it! http://www.katespade.com/designer-jewelry/designer-bracelets/idiom-bangles-toe-the-line/WBRU4181,default,pd.html?dwvar_WBRU4181_color=733&amp;start=1&amp;cgid=kate-spade&amp;q=toe%20the%20line&amp;navid=search


----------



## MissCara

JennyS315 said:


> Hello all! Love seeing everyone's beautiful KS bags! (*MissCara*, I LOVE your Florence and wallet combo!  Hooray for bright colors.)
> 
> I recently have been getting back into KS -- the first designer bag I ever purchased was a black nylon KS Sam bag back in 2004, which I carried nonstop for quite a while. Last year, I bought this bright yellow Scout bag, which I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently got a striped Dama tote (I got it from Nordie's but I think they don't have them online anymore, but here it is: http://www.endless.com/dp/B0063MUJL4/177-4012412-8788112?ie=UTF8&creative=395033&suppressRedirect=1&linkCode=asn&tag=googlecom09c9_endless-20&creativeASIN=B0063MUJL4&ref_=asc_df_B0063MUJL41899040) and it's a great bag, too. I will take and post pictures of that one!
> 
> I also just ordered this idiom bangle. I hope I like it! http://www.katespade.com/designer-jewelry/designer-bracelets/idiom-bangles-toe-the-line/WBRU4181,default,pd.html?dwvar_WBRU4181_color=733&start=1&cgid=kate-spade&q=toe%20the%20line&navid=search


 

LOVE LOVE LOVE your yellow scout- is it the small one?


----------



## chloe.chloe

MissCara said:


> Thank you! And I will do mod pix tomorrow when I carry it to work! Promise!


 
omg that is STUNNING. i need to see one in person. i am going to try to make my way down to our boutique downstate!! thank you so much for posting. in love! x


----------



## Morisa

MissCara said:


> Okay, sorry for the delay- I had a work function off-site yesterday that required I carry a cross-body, so I only broke out the Florence this morning...VOILA!
> 
> Also: I went back to KS and treated myself to a co-ordinating, but not matchy-matchy wallet from the same collection.  LOVE.  Freaking LOVE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611222
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611223
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611224



What a GREAT color combination!!  I have been eyeing the yellow wallet -- can you post more closeup pics of the wallet?


----------



## Lovemybags412

MissCara said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry for the delay- I had a work function off-site yesterday that required I carry a cross-body, so I only broke out the Florence this morning...VOILA!
> 
> Also: I went back to KS and treated myself to a co-ordinating, but not matchy-matchy wallet from the same collection.  LOVE.  Freaking LOVE.



LOVE!!!!  Just gorgeous!!!!  &#58389;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

nicole75 said:


> My Kate Spade "bernie" I found at TJ Maxx here. Sorry for the poor quality pic. It was taken with my cell. My first Kate Spade. So far I love it! It's so light yet so well made! I was worried it would be a bit small to fit everything, but it's sort of like a magical bottomless bag!


 
I'm not a big fan of Kate Spade but must say I really like yours. This is what I have from Kate Spade.


----------



## breenie

Hi, I'm new here! Just recently got my first Kate Spade bag! I really love it! Found it at TJMaxx randomly! Now I'm on the hunt for more kate spade goodies in thrift stores and such =)


----------



## JennyS315

MissCara said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your yellow scout- is it the small one?



Thanks!  I think it's the same size as this one: http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/leather-handbags/essex-scout/PXRU2363-3,default,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU2363-3_color=153&start=1&cgid=kate-spade&q=scout&navid=search There was one that was even smaller when I bought it, but I like this size.


----------



## bluejay21

luvthembags said:


> How are you liking the gold coast maryanne? I am interested in getting the cashew shimmer at Nordstrom. Would love to hear more reviews. Thanks!



I love my bag.  I've had to fend off quite a few ladies when I'm who love my bag a little too much

I will say that it had a very strong leather smell for first week of so.  I mean, I smelled like a Wilson Leather store, but it faded.  

You can fit a lot of stuff in the bag which I like.  I haven't noticed any color fading on the bag or the chain link handles.   It is a very solid bag.

First the first time in a long time, I can honestly look at that bag and say that I will carry it for years.


----------



## amphora

staciesg26 said:


> Gold Coast Corinne in black  Bought at TJ Maxx
> 
> View attachment 1581956
> 
> View attachment 1581957
> 
> View attachment 1581958


 

Quite lovely. I'm working on buying my first KS and I have my eye on the Gold Coast. I've never seen a KS at TJ Maxx. Will start looking closely!


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

I think Kate spade has some great designs, same with their jewelry. I got to say  the flamingo clutch is just too cute!


----------



## Delta912

My very first KS.. & Im luvin' it !!!











Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Morisa

Delta912 said:


> My very first KS.. & Im luvin' it !!!



Love the yellow and the keychain!  Can you post a pic of the inside of the bag?  What's the name of the bag?


----------



## LVBagLady

We just got a Lord & Taylor's in my area. Got to see these in person tonight.


----------



## Marie Lee

I love the flowered satchel above.  I have 2 KS, am about to get a 3rd.  I agree, they are happy bags


----------



## Alexenjie

My doctor's son is a designer for Kate Spade in New York. The funny thing (to me) is when he was telling me this, he couldn't remember the name of the designer his son worked for, he said it is Kate something and I filled in the rest.


----------



## bananaboats

Hi--I have a 2006-vintage bag with the Noel pattern--it's white leather, shorter double straps but I wear it as a shoulder bag.  I am upset because it has yellowed somewhat over the years.  Do any of you have suggestions as to the best way to clean this wonderful bag without damaging it?  I don't have a picture--it's 10 1/2" wide by 9 1/2" tall, with side panels that are 4 1/2" wide.  It has the ability to be zipped; however, the top part with the zipper folds down into the bag, and doesn't reach across the whole top.  It has goldtone hardware, and the "Kate Spade" is embossed into one side on the top.  I would appreciate any help!  Thank you!


----------



## bananaboats

P.S.--I just found the same bag on Ebay in green--the name is "Sam".


----------



## goldgirl

I have just one Kate Spade bag, I love the color.


----------



## susanshi

Just received the cream/black tote as a belated birthday present 
I'm so liking the Flicker Sophie patent bag and can't decide between the lapis, berry, or black. What do you ladies think? Exchange the Horseshoe Cove tote for the Flicker Sophie? I plan to use it for work--I travel weekly on a plane and need something lightweight, stylish, and big enough (but not huge) to fit my ipad, a cardigan, etc. 
*Kate Spade New York Flicker Sophie Shoulder Bag??? 
*


----------



## ausie

nice


----------



## Morisa

susanshi said:


> Just received the cream/black tote as a belated birthday present
> I'm so liking the Flicker Sophie patent bag and can't decide between the lapis, berry, or black. What do you ladies think? Exchange the Horseshoe Cove tote for the Flicker Sophie? I plan to use it for work--I travel weekly on a plane and need something lightweight, stylish, and big enough (but not huge) to fit my ipad, a cardigan, etc.
> *Kate Spade New York Flicker Sophie Shoulder Bag???
> *



I have the flicker sophie in yellow.  you can definitely fit the ipad and a cardigan in it, although it may not stay closed via the magnet depending on how full you stuff the bag (i assume you're looking at the large version of the sophie; there's a smaller version too, but I don't think it comes in those colors)

personally, i would go with berry or lapis.  black patent is easy to find, but what i love about kate spade is the pop of color her bags and accessories bring to my wardrobe.   i've also been "colorblocking" with my yellow bag this spring, so I would say go for the bag color that best compliments your wardrobe, but that doesn't mean it has to match your wardrobe, kwim?

EDIT:  I didn't realize that you would be looking to exchange the horseshoe bag for the sophie.  in terms of functionality, the horseshoe bag has the outside pocket and top zipper which you may find to be more travel-friendly.  

Honestly, if your budget allows for it, I would say keep the horseshoe bag and get the sophie as well.  Amazon has the lapis for $199 with an extra 20% off right now:  http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Flicker-Sophie-Shoulder/dp/B006JIWA3C


----------



## Morisa

bananaboats said:


> Hi--I have a 2006-vintage bag with the Noel pattern--it's white leather, shorter double straps but I wear it as a shoulder bag.  I am upset because it has yellowed somewhat over the years.  Do any of you have suggestions as to the best way to clean this wonderful bag without damaging it?  I don't have a picture--it's 10 1/2" wide by 9 1/2" tall, with side panels that are 4 1/2" wide.  It has the ability to be zipped; however, the top part with the zipper folds down into the bag, and doesn't reach across the whole top.  It has goldtone hardware, and the "Kate Spade" is embossed into one side on the top.  I would appreciate any help!  Thank you!



Can you post a picture of the discoloring?


----------



## KodieKissel

I just ordered the Kate Spade Dama and it came in today!!! I am in LOVE with it!!! Super CUTE!!! And the perfect size!!   Here it is:

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101799807148924&set=a.10101784637289444.3485634.8332325&type=1&theater


----------



## KodieKissel

Okay, well I need help learning how to upload a picture.  Mine isn't working... HELP!!


----------



## Saaraneth

Kodiekissel you wouldn't be able to link a file from facebook if you have privacy settings to disallow people from viewing your content. I think you can attach a file to your post in the "advanced post page" with the "Manage Attachments" button in the "Attach Files" box in "Additional Options". Or try uploading to photobucket.com and coping the provided img tag.

The Bow Bridge Helena is on sale on katespade.com right now...it's so cute, thinking of getting it as a birthday gift to myself. Do you girls think it's interview appropriate though - I'm graduating uni at last and will be looking for my first non-intern job *trepidation* Will it fit a folder (for resumes)?


----------



## KodieKissel

Okay, I think I figured it out... If this doesn't work then i give up...  Thoughts on the purse?


----------



## KodieKissel

Saaraneth said:


> Kodiekissel you wouldn't be able to link a file from facebook if you have privacy settings to disallow people from viewing your content. I think you can attach a file to your post in the "advanced post page" with the "Manage Attachments" button in the "Attach Files" box in "Additional Options". Or try uploading to photobucket.com and coping the provided img tag.
> 
> The Bow Bridge Helena is on sale on katespade.com right now...it's so cute, thinking of getting it as a birthday gift to myself. Do you girls think it's interview appropriate though - I'm graduating uni at last and will be looking for my first non-intern job *trepidation* Will it fit a folder (for resumes)?


Saaraneth, I think it's adorable!  I THINK a folder would fit in it... looks like it.  It is definitely interview appropriate.  I think it's VERY classy looking.  It's a great price right now too!! I say get it!!


----------



## Morisa

Saaraneth said:


> Kodiekissel you wouldn't be able to link a file from facebook if you have privacy settings to disallow people from viewing your content. I think you can attach a file to your post in the "advanced post page" with the "Manage Attachments" button in the "Attach Files" box in "Additional Options". Or try uploading to photobucket.com and coping the provided img tag.
> 
> The Bow Bridge Helena is on sale on katespade.com right now...it's so cute, thinking of getting it as a birthday gift to myself. Do you girls think it's interview appropriate though - I'm graduating uni at last and will be looking for my first non-intern job *trepidation* Will it fit a folder (for resumes)?



I think the helena tote is super cute.  My only hesitation is the light-colored leather, which I personally would have a hard time keeping clean (or not being paranoid about).  But the style is definitely work/interview appropriate.


----------



## Morisa

KodieKissel said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out... If this doesn't work then i give up...  Thoughts on the purse?



Cute bag!  love the stripes.


----------



## JennyS315

KodieKissel said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out... If this doesn't work then i give up...  Thoughts on the purse?



I have this bag and love it, and I get a lot of compliments on it! The only things I would change: I wish it had a closure of some kind (rather than having to worry everything is going to spill out if it falls over) and wish there was a keychain hook. But it's really pretty so I will live with those things


----------



## staciesg26

This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda satchel in Morning Glory! I love it!  Its made of Vinyl, super lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!!   Fabulous!


----------



## SDBagLover

So pretty for spring and summer!  I love the lining.


----------



## lvdreamer

staciesg26 said:


> This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda satchel in Morning Glory! I love it! Its made of Vinyl, super lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!! Fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 1653651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653654


 
Very cute!  Congrats!


----------



## LVmania

Gorgeous!! Such a happy bag. Where was the sale at?


----------



## Saaraneth

Morisa said:


> I think the helena tote is super cute.  My only hesitation is the light-colored leather, which I personally would have a hard time keeping clean (or not being paranoid about).  But the style is definitely work/interview appropriate.



Yikes! Thanks for reminding me, I had dye transfer from a coat onto a sand coloured Coach Poppy that I have before  I did end up ordering the Helena, so I must remind myself to be extra careful...! It should arrive on Monday, arrived at customs on Friday - hope I don't get hit with customs charges.



staciesg26 said:


> This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda  satchel in Morning Glory! I love it!  Its made of Vinyl, super  lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!!    Fabulous!


SCRAPING JAW OFF FLOOR. It's so pretty.


----------



## LVBagLady

staciesg26 said:


> This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda satchel in Morning Glory! I love it!  Its made of Vinyl, super lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!!   Fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 1653651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653654


I love your MBMJ PTTM wallet. I have it in the espresso.


----------



## Morisa

Saaraneth said:


> Yikes! Thanks for reminding me, I had dye transfer from a coat onto a sand coloured Coach Poppy that I have before  I did end up ordering the Helena, so I must remind myself to be extra careful...! It should arrive on Monday, arrived at customs on Friday - hope I don't get hit with customs charges.



Post pics when you get it!  I think if you spray it with a protectant, that might help with any color transfer issues.  Good luck!


----------



## staciesg26

SDBagLover, lvdreamer, LVBagLady and Saaraneth Thank you all so much!  I really love this bag!    I got it at Endless with a 20% off code... i posted it in the Deals and Steals sub-forum!


----------



## nduddles

staciesg26 said:


> This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda satchel in Morning Glory! I love it!  Its made of Vinyl, super lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!!   Fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 1653651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653654



OMG too cute!!! i love kate spade bags, they're so fun!!! can you do a modeling pic, would love to see how this plays with one's outfit


----------



## nduddles

my only kate spade bag, the henry. have only used this bag once to work due to its perfect size. i find it too big as an everyday/weekend bag, and scared to use it for travel due to the patent handles.

thinking of selling this baby though, but i will wait until i have properly given it a chance.


----------



## windchimes

staciesg26 said:


> This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda satchel in Morning Glory! I love it!  Its made of Vinyl, super lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!!   Fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 1653651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653654


Cute! Loving your WALLET as well!

Here's my most recent Kate (Flicker Scout):












and on:





And Gold Coast Maryanne (Cashew) at unboxing:




I must have had this one for a year or so already, but it still gets so much love!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Ordered this from Endless, The new Gold Coast Georgine in Hyacinthe! Love this color, it's so bright and pretty! Perfect spring bag!


----------



## bluejay21

coachmommyofmin said:


> Ordered this from Endless, The new Gold Coast Georgine in Hyacinthe! Love this color, it's so bright and pretty! Perfect spring bag!




OMG.  That bag and color are beautiful!


----------



## windchimes

coachmommyofmin said:


> Ordered this from Endless, The new Gold Coast Georgine in Hyacinthe! Love this color, it's so bright and pretty! Perfect spring bag!



That IS a gorgeous color for that bag!  Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## bagee

coachmommyofmin said:


> Ordered this from Endless, The new Gold Coast Georgine in Hyacinthe! Love this color, it's so bright and pretty! Perfect spring bag!


gorgeous


----------



## coachmommyofmin

I got two more KS things today! Will add pics soon!


----------



## donnaoh

Whatcha get? Whatcha get *coachmommyofmin*??


----------



## pandorabox

I want to see too

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## coachmommyofmin

I got one more bag and wallet, but will have to wait another day till it gets here


----------



## jenniferelaine

Here's my new Grand Street Small Gabriel. Notice the pretty lining!


----------



## Lovemybags412

jenniferelaine said:
			
		

> Here's my new Grand Street Small Gabriel. Notice the pretty lining!



What a great bag!!!  I love the lining!!  Enjoy!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Thanks! I've ordered an iPhone case that has the same lining!


----------



## GyrlLayney

queenlobo26 said:


> I just bought my 1st Kate Spade bag and it happened to be at an upscale consignment shop! It's a gorgeous diaper bag and is almost new! The best part is I paid only $13.00 for it! I found the exact bag on ebay selling for $99.00 USED! I will upload pics as soon as I get a chance. Love my new diaper bag


 
Score!!!


----------



## GyrlLayney

paruparo said:


> mini Bow bag/clutch


 
Beautiful!


----------



## GyrlLayney

forgetmenot301 said:


> Made a thread for this but heres a picture of my new Gold Coast Sierra!
> For more pictures click here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...spade-handbag-reveal-732399.html#post21072256


 
I've always admired this bag!


----------



## GyrlLayney

staciesg26 said:


> This is my new Kate Spade high falls Melinda satchel in Morning Glory! I love it! Its made of Vinyl, super lightweight, just the right size for everyday and I got it on sale!! Fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 1653651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1653654


 
what a fun bag and your table looks quite inviting, too


----------



## GyrlLayney

windchimes said:


> Cute! Loving your WALLET as well!
> 
> Here's my most recent Kate (Flicker Scout):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gold Coast Maryanne (Cashew) at unboxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have had this one for a year or so already, but it still gets so much love!


 
Very pretty... and a  well-rounded duo


----------



## GyrlLayney

http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...ar_PXRU3225_color=001&start=125&cgid=handbags

Got this KS Nylon Small Leslie for $115!  For over 6 months I've been going back and forth between this bag and a LongChamps Le Pliage.  Finally decided the LC is a bit too bland for my everyday use.  In warmer weather I like to give my heavier and/or leather bags a rest (and vice versa).  Excellent crossbody for rainy weather... while wearing workout clothes... driving my kids' to/from activities... day trips... travel...you name it.   Utilitarian with pockets galore and adjustable strap.  Top it off with lady-like details:  exposed zipper, gold-plated hardware and shiny black patent detailing...   reminiscent of MiuMiu Bow.  Loving it!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3&srccode=cii_45538312&cpncode=27-113116124-2


----------



## yslaurent

Mint green for Spring/Summer.


----------



## mystorybook

kate spade is one of my faves!


----------



## queenlobo26

gyrllayney said:


> score!!!
> :d


 
lol!  Yes!!  :d


----------



## Emerald8

GyrlLayney said:


> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...ar_PXRU3225_color=001&start=125&cgid=handbags
> 
> Got this KS Nylon Small Leslie for $115!  For over 6 months I've been going back and forth between this bag and a LongChamps Le Pliage. Finally decided the LC is a bit too bland for my everyday use. In warmer weather I like to give my heavier and/or leather bags a rest (and vice versa). Excellent crossbody for rainy weather... while wearing workout clothes... driving my kids' to/from activities... day trips... travel...you name it. Utilitarian with pockets galore and adjustable strap. Top it off with lady-like details: exposed zipper, gold-plated hardware and shiny black patent detailing... reminiscent of MiuMiu Bow. Loving it!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3&srccode=cii_45538312&cpncode=27-113116124-2


 
How did you get it for $115?  I've been looking at the leather (Cobble Hill) in blue online, it seems so cute.  I know the leather is more expensive anyway, but how did you find such a deal?  Also, please post pictures so we can see!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here is my Kate Spade Kelsey.  I got it a couple weeks ago.  LOVE it!


----------



## Morisa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my Kate Spade Kelsey.  I got it a couple weeks ago.  LOVE it!



It looks awesome in your picture!  I love it!


----------



## someday681

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my Kate Spade Kelsey.  I got it a couple weeks ago.  LOVE it!




Oooh, it's prettier in your picture than it is on the KS site. Love it!!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Here's my one & only... Not happening. I don't know how to resize


----------



## Emerald8

maggiesze1 said:


> I only have one Kate Spade bag (clutch) at the moment, but I definitely am planning to add more..
> 
> One of my favorite bags:
> 
> ~Kate Spade Flamingo clutch~


 ooh I love your Flamingo clutch!  I wanted one last year and I'm still kicking myself for not buying one.  And there aren't any on ebay!  Totes yes, clutches no.  Maybe I'll go for the tote...


----------



## Jessi319

​I don't know a lot about Kate Spade but I've been lucky and have found a few authentic ones at the thrift shops.  I love her style.   This one cost me $20.  I believe it is a Tarrytown Maeda.  If anyone knows more about it like age and what it retailed for,  I'd love to know.  It's in pretty good shape over all.  It's a bright pink color.  




By jessi319 at 2012-05-18​


----------



## Affinity

fdfriedrich said:


> I'm a long time Kate Spade fan, so most of KS bags are older (but well loved).
> 
> My favorite: Boarskin Eleni in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg this bag is so precious.. I a-b-s-o-l-u-t-e-l-y love that color!!!


----------



## soxx

New to Kate Spade. got this baby blue shoulder bag during their sale


----------



## nicole75

soxx said:
			
		

> New to Kate Spade. got this baby blue shoulder bag during their sale



LOVE IT!! I've been looking for that color blue!


----------



## Morisa

soxx said:


> New to Kate Spade. got this baby blue shoulder bag during their sale



Very cute!  Is that the wedgewood color?


----------



## pinknyanko

My new Essex scout in citronella from the sale last week


----------



## soxx

nicole75 said:
			
		

> LOVE IT!! I've been looking for that color blue!



Thanks! Wasn't really looking to buy Kate spade but saw that there was a sale and this blue catches my eye.




			
				Morisa said:
			
		

> Very cute!  Is that the wedgewood color?



Did a goggle, so Wedgwood is d colour name. Hehe. Pardon me coz im new to Kate spade. My receipt didn't indicate d colour.


----------



## soxx

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> My new Essex scout in citronella from the sale last week



This is such a fresh colour! Love ur pix too!


----------



## Rainbow 06

windchimes said:


> Cute! Loving your WALLET as well!
> 
> Here's my most recent Kate (Flicker Scout):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gold Coast Maryanne (Cashew) at unboxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have had this one for a year or so already, but it still gets so much love!


 Hi I love this bag! Is this the small ot the large cashew? I cannot decide and I do not carry that much, but I fell in love with the Chanel bag from Midnight In Paris that Rachel Mcadams wore.  I am a Coach girl, but this is too hard to resist! Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Rainbow 06

coachmommyofmin said:


> Ordered this from Endless, The new Gold Coast Georgine in Hyacinthe! Love this color, it's so bright and pretty! Perfect spring bag!


I love it , Coach has nothing close to this. Is this the small or the large and Is it heavy? Thanks!


----------



## windchimes

Rainbow 06 said:


> Hi I love this bag! Is this the small ot the large cashew? I cannot decide and I do not carry that much, but I fell in love with the Chanel bag from Midnight In Paris that Rachel Mcadams wore.  I am a Coach girl, but this is too hard to resist! Love it! Thanks!



Haha!!  I think that is the original reason I bought this, right after seeing that in theaters.  That Chanel is so hard to find and I think it's upwards of 3k!  This is the Large Gold Coast Maryanne cashew.  I think it's a good size and I'm just as in love with it as I was her bag.


----------



## Rainbow 06

windchimes said:


> Haha!!  I think that is the original reason I bought this, right after seeing that in theaters.  That Chanel is so hard to find and I think it's upwards of 3k!  This is the Large Gold Coast Maryanne cashew.  I think it's a good size and I'm just as in love with it as I was her bag.


I have watched that movie twice and that bag was a sample color not available in the US of course besides it was 4 thousand ! Eek! I am in love with this bag but afraid it is heavy .  Some reviewers on Nordie site said small was better. Acck what to do ? Bad back.  Not fair I like the large but no one has a mod shot ?


----------



## windchimes

Rainbow 06 said:


> I have watched that movie twice and that bag was a sample color not available in the US of course besides it was 4 thousand ! Eek! I am in love with this bag but afraid it is heavy .  Some reviewers on Nordie site said small was better. Acck what to do ? Bad back.  Not fair I like the large but no one has a mod shot ?







Kind of embarrassing but here's one from a wedding last summer.  It's chock full of stuff here *and* I am very petite.  If you have back problems, it might be worth finding a Kate Spade store & trying it on.  It's not heavy until you start carrying your whole life around in it


----------



## Rainbow 06

windchimes said:


> Kind of embarrassing but here's one from a wedding last summer.  It's chock full of stuff here *and* I am very petite.  If you have back problems, it might be worth finding a Kate Spade store & trying it on.  It's not heavy until you start carrying your whole life around in it


 I think it is an adorable picture as are you! And thank you so much for sending it to me.  They have a small in Nordies in your color and a large black so I can see how big the big one is and how heavy.  Sometimes depending on the drop and hardware it works for me anyway.  I have a huge Coach collection that I would rather thin out as my taste is changing a bit. I love a big bag like that on someone petite . The movie bag and Rachael's classic outfits were amazing.  I am usually on the Coach forum or lurking on Bal or Chanel.  Keep in touch or PM me.  I am going in the AM to see the bag.  Thanks so much. 
Lynn


----------



## Rainbow 06

windchimes said:


> Kind of embarrassing but here's one from a wedding last summer.  It's chock full of stuff here *and* I am very petite.  If you have back problems, it might be worth finding a Kate Spade store & trying it on.  It's not heavy until you start carrying your whole life around in it


 I think it is an adorable picture as are you! And thank you so much for sending it to me.  They have a small in Nordies in your color and a large black do I can see how big the big one is and how heavy.  Sometimes depending on the drop and hardware it works for me anyway.  I have a huge Coach collection that I would rather thin out as my taste is changing a bit. I love a big bag like that on someone petite . The movie bag and Rachael's classic outfits were amazing.  I am usually on the Coach forum or lurking on Bal or Chanel.  Keep in touch and I will tell u what size bag I got. I am going in the AM to see the bag.  Thanks so much. 
Lynn


----------



## Rainbow 06

windchimes said:


> Kind of embarrassing but here's one from a wedding last summer.  It's chock full of stuff here *and* I am very petite.  If you have back problems, it might be worth finding a Kate Spade store & trying it on.  It's not heavy until you start carrying your whole life around in it


 I think it is an adorable picture as are you! And thank you so much for sending it to me.  They have a small in Nordies in your color and a large black so I can see how big the big one is and how heavy.  Sometimes depending on the drop and hardware it works for me anyway.  I have a huge Coach collection that I would rather thin out as my taste is changing a bit. I love a big bag like that on someone petite . The movie bag and Rachael's classic outfits were amazing.  I am usually on the Coach forum or lurking on Bal or Chanel.  I will tell u what size bag I got. I am going in the AM to see the bag.  Thanks so much. 
Lynn
Sorry this new phone. May see post twice. lol.


----------



## Rainbow 06

windchimes said:


> Kind of embarrassing but here's one from a wedding last summer.  It's chock full of stuff here *and* I am very petite.  If you have back problems, it might be worth finding a Kate Spade store & trying it on.  It's not heavy until you start carrying your whole life around in it


 Thanks so much.  I wrote back to you but I think the phone is double posting so please excuse that. My computer is down.  Love the bag! You look so pretty in your outfit, my favorite colors.  Well before I write a book here will let you know tomorrow which one I get!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Anyone have one of her ostrich embossed wallets? I am considering one and just curious how they hold up, thoughts...?


----------



## windchimes

Rainbow 06 said:


> Thanks so much.  I wrote back to you but I think the phone is double posting so please excuse that. My computer is down.  Love the bag! You look so pretty in your outfit, my favorite colors.  Well before I write a book here will let you know tomorrow which one I get!


No worries about the double-post!  Glad I could help!  Feel free to PM me as well, I can't wait to see what you get!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Anyone have one of her ostrich embossed wallets? I am considering one and just curious how they hold up, thoughts...?


They're so pretty, I'm curious about them as well.  I like that 'Field Green' color or whatever it's called


----------



## Rainbow 06

Rainbow 06 said:


> I think it is an adorable picture as are you! And thank you so much for sending it to me.  They have a small in Nordies in your color and a large black so I can see how big the big one is and how heavy.  Sometimes depending on the drop and hardware it works for me anyway.  I have a huge Coach collection that I would rather thin out as my taste is changing a bit. I love a big bag like that on someone petite . The movie bag and Rachael's classic outfits were amazing.  I am usually on the Coach forum or lurking on Bal or Chanel.  I will tell u what size bag I got. I am going in the AM to see the bag.  Thanks so much.
> Lynn
> Sorry this new phone. May see post twice. lol.


I ordered the small .  Sent u a PM.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## wobertow

Purse is kate spade sutton place marielly in espresso which i got during the sample sale.
The wallet i got from the aurora premium outlet branch on sale for only $42


----------



## KittyKat65

I just ordered the Tiki Clutch  http://www.katespade.com/tiki-bar-c...color=017&start=22&cgid=handbags-new-arrivals


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I recently got this Kate Spade Rachelle in Jasper Blue.  It's so pretty.
I took the pic in my daughter's room, so excuse the pink fairy quilt.


----------



## Morisa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I recently got this Kate Spade Rachelle in Jasper Blue.  It's so pretty.
> I took the pic in my daughter's room, so excuse the pink fairy quilt.



Love it!  I have it in the turquoise color, it's a great bag!


----------



## Morisa

Anyone have experience with KS's coated canvas bags?  Been looking at the judson tote (which is currently on sale, yay).


----------



## hansnkimcent

Elegant and so very pretty!



never_wear_it_t said:


> I recently got this Kate Spade Rachelle in Jasper Blue. It's so pretty.
> I took the pic in my daughter's room, so excuse the pink fairy quilt.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Morisa said:


> Love it!  I have it in the turquoise color, it's a great bag!



Ooohh, I bet that's pretty!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

hansnkimcent said:


> Elegant and so very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Rainbow 06 said:


> I think it is an adorable picture as are you! And thank you so much for sending it to me.  They have a small in Nordies in your color and a large black so I can see how big the big one is and how heavy.  Sometimes depending on the drop and hardware it works for me anyway.  I have a huge Coach collection that I would rather thin out as my taste is changing a bit. I love a big bag like that on someone petite . The movie bag and Rachael's classic outfits were amazing.  I am usually on the Coach forum or lurking on Bal or Chanel.  I will tell u what size bag I got. I am going in the AM to see the bag.  Thanks so much.
> Lynn
> Sorry this new phone. May see post twice. lol.


I have my bags! Love the Cashew, trying to justify keeping my black small Marianne too! Beautiful !


----------



## Rainbow 06

Rainbow 06 said:


> Hi I love this bag! Is this the small ot the large cashew? I cannot decide and I do not carry that much, but I fell in love with the Chanel bag from Midnight In Paris that Rachel Mcadams wore. I am a Coach girl, but this is too hard to resist! Love it! Thanks!


 I just saw the flicker scout on sale and also the coated one green and wheat and black and wheat. What do you think of those for a trip? Very cute, right?


----------



## Rainbow 06

Rainbow 06 said:


> I just saw the flicker scout on sale and also the coated one green and wheat and black and wheat. What do you think of those for a trip? Very cute, right?


 I got the black and white or wheat two tone. It looked like it went with everything and the girl in the KS store said it was very popular. They also have it in wheat and green, orange and wheat as well.


----------



## kaitydid

scoobiesmomma said:


> Anyone have one of her ostrich embossed wallets? I am considering one and just curious how they hold up, thoughts...?


 


windchimes said:


> They're so pretty, I'm curious about them as well. I like that 'Field Green' color or whatever it's called


 
I personally don't have one, but my mom bought one last year. It's the only wallet she uses and it still looks pretty new. She really likes hers. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Rainbow 06 said:


> I ordered the small .  Sent u a PM.  Thank you for your help!


Hi my outlet has a cafe ah lait and a black quilted Astor court Elena with the criss cross lock .  Anyone have one? They are half price .  Hmmm tempting.


----------



## pandapharm

never_wear_it_t said:


> I recently got this Kate Spade Rachelle in Jasper Blue.  It's so pretty.
> I took the pic in my daughter's room, so excuse the pink fairy quilt.



ooh this is too cute! love the color.

I finally got the cobble hill leslie in palamino!! it's sale on sale (extra 25% off sale prices) at ks.com so everyone should run over and see if there's anything good they want that is on final sale!


----------



## SuperMama4

Cute bags!


----------



## Winthrop44

For anyone who has a Small Cobble Hill Leslie with that strong chemical smell...does it go away or at least lessen over time? Or were you able to do anything to it to get rid of it?


----------



## gjaneco

My husband gave me this Indigo Scout when I graduated from business school with honors. Love it!! Love the man more!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

^Adorable! I finally bought a Cobble Hill Leslie. Will post pics. Love, love that bag. Always get compliments on it too.


----------



## pandapharm

Got my pretty new baby!!!! Cobble Hill Leslie in Palamino (regular size)


----------



## bagee

^love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pandapharm said:


> Got my pretty new baby!!!! Cobble Hill Leslie in Palamino (regular size)
> 
> View attachment 1782459
> 
> View attachment 1782460


Love it! Isn't it a great bag? Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## pandapharm

bagee said:
			
		

> ^love it!






			
				LuvAllBags said:
			
		

> Love it! Isn't it a great bag? Hope you enjoy it!



TY ladies! Am enjoying her thoroughly already! Great work bag and she even fits my MacBook perfectly!


----------



## scrpo83

pandapharm said:


> Got my pretty new baby!!!! Cobble Hill Leslie in Palamino (regular size)
> 
> View attachment 1782459
> 
> View attachment 1782460



She's a beauty..I'm jealous.. missed out on that one..going back on forth and when I went back to the website it's already gone..Congrats


----------



## irene82

Love my new gold flicker scout satchel! &#128516;


----------



## gjaneco

Love the scout!!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Love the effects in the Scout photo! ^^


----------



## iubzil

I fell in love with a Kate Spade satchel a bit too late. It has gone on sale up to 60% off suggested retail price. Now it seems like it is soldout from all reputable sellers like Nordstrom and the KS website. Would you pay full price for it knowing it was heavily discounted? I love it so I am thinking "yes?"


----------



## whateve

I have one Kate Spade bag. I love it!


----------



## bluejay21

Does Kate Spade repair bags?  I damaged the handle on my Stevie bag.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Does Kate Spade repair bags?  I damaged the handle on my Stevie bag.



You can try calling their customer service line to see if they can do a repair.  If not, they could probably give you some recommendations on who to send the bag to for fixing.

What happened to the handle?


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> You can try calling their customer service line to see if they can do a repair.  If not, they could probably give you some recommendations on who to send the bag to for fixing.
> 
> What happened to the handle?



I'm not sure.  The dark leather strip that seals the handles has partially separated on one of the handles.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> I'm not sure.  The dark leather strip that seals the handles has partially separated on one of the handles.



How old is the bag?  I think there's a 1 or 2 year warranty against defects.  I'd see if they would cover splitting of the handle as a defect?  Worth asking...


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> How old is the bag?  I think there's a 1 or 2 year warranty against defects.  I'd see if they would cover splitting of the handle as a defect?  Worth asking...



I bought it last summer.  I use the heck out of this bag.  It is so roomy and I love the bright color.  I haven't seen another bright Stevie bag since I bought mine.


----------



## ashlynneh

Hi everyone! I just got my first ever kate spade bag 2 weeks ago. It's the Grand Street Small Gabriel in Morning Glory. I've brought it out 3 times so far and I'm completely in love with it!

I foresee myself owning more kate spade bags. They're just such beauties...

Click on the picture for a bigger view:


----------



## Waffle65

ashlynneh said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first ever kate spade bag 2 weeks ago. It's the Grand Street Small Gabriel in Morning Glory. I've brought it out 3 times so far and I'm completely in love with it!
> 
> I foresee myself owning more kate spade bags. They're just such beauties...
> 
> Click on the picture for a bigger view:



Gorgeous bag! That color is amazing.


----------



## jenniferelaine

ashlynneh said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I just got my first ever kate spade bag 2 weeks ago. It's the Grand Street Small Gabriel in Morning Glory. I've brought it out 3 times so far and I'm completely in love with it!
> 
> I foresee myself owning more kate spade bags. They're just such beauties...
> 
> Click on the picture for a bigger view:
> http://imgur.com/uygqy



I have that bag in the white & the midnight. It's a great bag -you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

.jourdyn. said:


> Bought my first Kate Spade item the other day, the Wellesley Animal Neda!



I'm not usually a fan of animal prints but that wallet is really awesome!!!


----------



## Stefanie0301

I bought two Kate Spade bags this month  I got the Kate Spade Signature Leather Petra in black and a Gold Coast Medium Serena in cashew. The last one I got it on sale, and paid not even half the real price. Both are really nice bags, leather is amazing quality and they are the perfect size too. I also got a few accessories like a wallet, a coin purse and a phone case... I have to stop stalking that web page!!! Anyway, I'm very glad to see there's more people who like this amazing brand!


----------



## Justine90

This is my Kate Spade bag. I dont know the name but it's from python leather. It's big and prettyyy...!!!


----------



## tessss

Did anyone else snag anything from her most recent Surprise Sale? I got a striped Flicker Scout in patent leather cream/black. I really like her! Pardon my  bad macbook photo.


----------



## Morisa

Justine90 said:


> View attachment 1847791
> 
> 
> This is my Kate Spade bag. I dont know the name but it's from python leather. It's big and prettyyy...!!!



The style is called the irving place nadine.  did you get it in the sample sale?


----------



## Justine90

Morisa said:
			
		

> The style is called the irving place nadine.  did you get it in the sample sale?



No. I bought it almost 6 months ago. Full price.


----------



## pandapharm

Justine90 said:
			
		

> This is my Kate Spade bag. I dont know the name but it's from python leather. It's big and prettyyy...!!!


Hot stuff!!! 




			
				tessss said:
			
		

> Did anyone else snag anything from her most recent Surprise Sale? I got a striped Flicker Scout in patent leather cream/black. I really like her! Pardon my  bad macbook photo.


Ooh I like it a lot!! Cute coat too


----------



## Eccentric_Drill

Me,too! I don't have one yet but I'm hoping someone would give me that Kate Spade bag as a present.


----------



## Stefanie0301

Stefanie0301 said:


> I bought two Kate Spade bags this month  I got the Kate Spade Signature Leather Petra in black and a Gold Coast Medium Serena in cashew. The last one I got it on sale, and paid not even half the real price. Both are really nice bags, leather is amazing quality and they are the perfect size too. I also got a few accessories like a wallet, a coin purse and a phone case... I have to stop stalking that web page!!! Anyway, I'm very glad to see there's more people who like this amazing brand!


http://instagr.am/p/O2QI4eIPog/
http://instagr.am/p/O2P1fZIPoZ/


----------



## Morisa

Stefanie0301 said:


> http://instagr.am/p/O2QI4eIPog/
> http://instagr.am/p/O2P1fZIPoZ/



Lovely!  I especially love the quilted serena bag.


----------



## Stefanie0301

Here they are! 

instagr.am/p/O2P1fZIPoZ/
instagr.am/p/O2QI4eIPog/


----------



## Stefanie0301

Ok this isn't working lol!


----------



## Stefanie0301

Morisa said:


> Lovely!  I especially love the quilted serena bag.


Thanks!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Kate Spade Small Gabriel in Midnight. Decided to switch from the off white one to this one since its Labor Day! I know most people think those old rules don't matter, but I was born & raised in the South & old habits die hard! Lol!


----------



## Allshinythings

As you can see, I am a big fan of Kate Spade.


----------



## Chantier

is it a brand? but it looks quite joyful and breezy though


----------



## Stefanie0301

never_wear_it_t said:


> I recently got this Kate Spade Rachelle in Jasper Blue.  It's so pretty.
> I took the pic in my daughter's room, so excuse the pink fairy quilt.



I've been trying to find this bag forever but in the sunshine color. I have seen one on EBay but I'm not so sure about the size. I'm 5'4 and I'm afraid it would be too big for me... Do you think you could post more pics? Maybe one carrying it? I'd appreciate it very much! Thanks!


----------



## renza

AmokedFish said:


> As you can see, I am a big fan of Kate Spade.


Oh I LOVE the red-orange purse and the hot pink wallet!


----------



## Allshinythings

renza said:


> Oh I LOVE the red-orange purse and the hot pink wallet!



Thank you! I've been using the hot pink wallet since I bought it 6 months ago. I've also got many compliments on the orange purse.


----------



## loveceline30

Anniversary gift from hubby 
5months pregnant that time


----------



## Stefanie0301

My new girl... Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue! I'm obsessed with that color!!! I'm not sure if they still have them in the outlets, but you can find some in colors Sunshine , Peacock and Gulabi on eBay


----------



## Morisa

Stefanie0301 said:


> My new girl... Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue! I'm obsessed with that color!!! I'm not sure if they still have them in the outlets, but you can find some in colors Sunshine , Peacock and Gulabi on eBay



Lovely!  I have the same bag in Peacock, it's a great bag.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Here's one of mine!.. I love her insides!


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Stefanie0301 said:
			
		

> My new girl... Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue! I'm obsessed with that color!!! I'm not sure if they still have them in the outlets, but you can find some in colors Sunshine , Peacock and Gulabi on eBay



This is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Stefanie0301

StyleEnthusiast said:


> This is absolutely STUNNING!



Thanks


----------



## bunniluver

Stefanie0301 said:


> My new girl... Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue! I'm obsessed with that color!!! I'm not sure if they still have them in the outlets, but you can find some in colors Sunshine , Peacock and Gulabi on eBay



Love the color!


----------



## Amandarin

My KS!


----------



## Morisa

Amandarin said:


> My KS!



Love the scarf-wrapped handle.  Very cute!


----------



## Amandarin

Thank you! Does anyone know how to delete posts though?


----------



## MookieMoo

Would anyone please be able to tell me the name of this Kate Spade Bag? Many  Thanks 

http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h435/claire10627/Kate Spade/


----------



## Allshinythings

Amandarin said:
			
		

> My KS!



Very pretty. I love it!


----------



## charleston-mom

Amandarin said:


> Thank you! Does anyone know how to delete posts though?


 
You can't.


----------



## bunniluver

My new Wellesley Elena in Porcelain with my Grant Park Stacey in Eggplant. I went in intending on getting the wallet, then my husband saw my gawking at this purse and told me to get it. He is a professional enabler, and it's bad!


----------



## Waffle65

bunniluver said:


> My new Wellesley Elena in Porcelain with my Grant Park Stacey in Eggplant. I went in intending on getting the wallet, then my husband saw my gawking at this purse and told me to get it. He is a professional enabler, and it's bad!



Great buys! That purple color is fabulous.


----------



## twboi

Is there a tutorial where I can find that teaches you how to wrap your bag handle that can brighten any dark color bags?


----------



## twboi

Stefanie0301 said:
			
		

> My new girl... Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue! I'm obsessed with that color!!! I'm not sure if they still have them in the outlets, but you can find some in colors Sunshine , Peacock and Gulabi on eBay



I love this bag!! It's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Amandarin

Amandarin said:


> My KS!





charleston-mom said:


> You can't.



ya I learned hah, I just had the lady delete part of it


----------



## Gillispie_Girl

Morisa said:


> Lovely!  I have the same bag in Peacock, it's a great bag.


Do you know where I can get my hands on a Rachelle Peacock?? I regrettably waited until they all sold from eBay (haven't seen any new listings since the last flurry), and it has been sold out from the last KS surprise sale. I called a couple of my nearest outlets with no luck. :/ I'm so desperate for one - please help!


----------



## Gillispie_Girl

Stefanie0301 said:


> My new girl... Kate Spade Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue! I'm obsessed with that color!!! I'm not sure if they still have them in the outlets, but you can find some in colors Sunshine , Peacock and Gulabi on eBay


Where did you get yours? Do you know where I can get my hands on a Rachelle Peacock?? I regrettably waited until they all sold from eBay (haven't seen any new listings since the last flurry), and it has been sold out from the last KS surprise sale. I called a couple of my nearest outlets with no luck. :/ I'm so desperate for one - please help!


----------



## newsophialover

Just realised this thread. This is my KS Barclay Street Parker which I am currently using. The bag is spacious, makes my wallet and goodies look little. 

I am hoping there's a dedicated section for Kate Spade.


----------



## Morisa

Gillispie_Girl said:


> Do you know where I can get my hands on a Rachelle Peacock?? I regrettably waited until they all sold from eBay (haven't seen any new listings since the last flurry), and it has been sold out from the last KS surprise sale. I called a couple of my nearest outlets with no luck. :/ I'm so desperate for one - please help!



Awww!  I got mine during the sample sale in January.  I think at this point your best bet is just to keep an eye out on ebay or bonanza.


----------



## Stefanie0301

Gillispie_Girl said:


> Where did you get yours? Do you know where I can get my hands on a Rachelle Peacock?? I regrettably waited until they all sold from eBay (haven't seen any new listings since the last flurry), and it has been sold out from the last KS surprise sale. I called a couple of my nearest outlets with no luck. :/ I'm so desperate for one - please help!



Hi! I got mine on eBay... I just saw there's only pink ones listed. What you can do is call KS Costumer Service and ask if they have any in stock at any of the outlets ( so you won't have to call each one of them), if an outlet has it, call them and ask them to ship it to you, I know they charge very little money for sending it your way. 
If that doesn't work ill just wait a bit and keep checking on eBay, I literally stalked the web page to get mine! 
Good luck! I'll let you know if I see one!


----------



## Stefanie0301

Gillispie_Girl said:


> Where did you get yours? Do you know where I can get my hands on a Rachelle Peacock?? I regrettably waited until they all sold from eBay (haven't seen any new listings since the last flurry), and it has been sold out from the last KS surprise sale. I called a couple of my nearest outlets with no luck. :/ I'm so desperate for one - please help!



Here's one on eBay! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416c0362aa


----------



## juicyincouture

Justine90 said:


> View attachment 1847791
> 
> 
> This is my Kate Spade bag. I dont know the name but it's from python leather. It's big and prettyyy...!!!



!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillispie_Girl

Stefanie0301 said:


> Here's one on eBay!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416c0362aa


I actually bought that one!! Thanks so much for the help and advice! Haha, I too was stalking eBay, and even calling Kate Spade. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Stefanie0301

Gillispie_Girl said:


> I actually bought that one!! Thanks so much for the help and advice! Haha, I too was stalking eBay, and even calling Kate Spade. I can't wait to get it!



You're welcome! I'm glad you got it!


----------



## Mayfly285

This was the first Kate I ever bought, around February 2006.  It's a sort of crinkle patent Victoria Baby Bag, designed to organize a busy mum, and came with a polka dot wipeable lining, change mat, pockets for storing bottles, wipes etc and a full zip top.  Even now, it's still so useful for everyday wear and doesn't mind the rain at all.  It's probably my favourite of all my Kates - and I have a lot from the pre-Liz Claiborne era, including the Wellesley Quinn, Serena, Gabry etc!


----------



## Morisa

Mayfly285 said:


> This was the first Kate I ever bought, around February 2006.  It's a sort of crinkle patent Victoria Baby Bag, designed to organize a busy mum, and came with a polka dot wipeable lining, change mat, pockets for storing bottles, wipes etc and a full zip top.  Even now, it's still so useful for everyday wear and doesn't mind the rain at all.  It's probably my favourite of all my Kates - and I have a lot from the pre-Liz Claiborne era, including the Wellesley Quinn, Serena, Gabry etc!



Love it.  I wish they'd bring back a style like that with the zip-top!


----------



## Mayfly285

Morisa said:


> Love it. I wish they'd bring back a style like that with the zip-top!


 
Thank you!  She's a gorgeous colour, too and so easy to wear!  I'll try to post a few more pics of my other favourites!


----------



## thinkerpurse_rn

Hi everyone,I just wanna share my Kate Spade collection


----------



## Morisa

thinkerpurse_rn said:


> Hi everyone,I just wanna share my Kate Spade collection



Great colors, I love how KS bags are so vibrant!


----------



## lonnicole

lorraignediau said:


> Anniversary gift from hubby
> 5months pregnant that time


great bag! perfect size for everyday life!


----------



## lonnicole

Justine90 said:


> View attachment 1847791
> 
> 
> This is my Kate Spade bag. I dont know the name but it's from python leather. It's big and prettyyy...!!!


Great buy! I love animal print!!


----------



## lonnicole

So far I only have one Kate Spade bag but I'm definitely a fan and hope to add more to my collection!


----------



## pauii

I have one KS. I think it's the Maryanne? She's really pretty, but I'm thinking of selling her because I don't really get to use her a lot. :/ She just sits in the closet. :|


----------



## Mayfly285

pauii said:


> I have one KS. I think it's the Maryanne? She's really pretty, but I'm thinking of selling her because I don't really get to use her a lot. :/ She just sits in the closet. :|


 
Can we see a pic?!  Pretty please!


----------



## Mayfly285

thinkerpurse_rn said:


> Hi everyone,I just wanna share my Kate Spade collection


 
That green bag is just gorgeous!  What is she?


----------



## Elliespurse

pauii said:


> I have one KS. I think it's the Maryanne? She's really pretty, but I'm thinking of selling her because I don't really get to use her a lot. :/ She just sits in the closet. :|





Mayfly285 said:


> Can we see a pic?!  Pretty please!



Hi, this is just a gentle reminder that buying/selling is not allowed here on tPF.

Thanks


----------



## Mayfly285

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is just a gentle reminder that buying/selling is not allowed here on tPF.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi, I'm neither buying nor selling, just interested in seeing what a Maryanne bag looks like!    I'm quite out of touch with recent KS bags!


----------



## Mayfly285

lorraignediau said:


> Anniversary gift from hubby
> 5months pregnant that time


 
You look radiant!  And so chic!  Beautiful bag and it really suits you!


----------



## pauii

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, this is just a gentle reminder that buying/selling is not allowed here on tPF.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, that wasn't what I meant also. I was just, uhm, sharing. Sorry it came off wrong.


----------



## pauii

Mayfly285 said:
			
		

> Can we see a pic?!  Pretty please!



I'll try. When I finally use her one of these days.


----------



## Mayfly285

pauii said:


> I'll try. When I finally use her one of these days.


 
It's easy to leave lovely bags in the cupboard and use just one or two regularly!  I tend to use my Mulberry chocolate Anthony Messenger most days - so easy to throw on and it doesn't need babying at all.  I'm more precious with my Mulberry Alexas!  But looking at this forum has reminded me of all the lovely KS bags I've got, sitting on shelves in their dustbags, calling to me to let them see the light of day again!  I know I've got two gorgeous Foster's Crossing suede Serenas in chocolate and red, just right for the Autumn!!  It's quite inspired me to fish them out and use them!!


----------



## Mayfly285

pauii said:


> Hi, that wasn't what I meant also. I was just, uhm, sharing. Sorry it came off wrong. [/QUO
> 
> Me too!  I just wanted to see your bag and encourage you to get it out of the cupboard!


----------



## loveceline30

Mayfly285 said:


> You look radiant!  And so chic!  Beautiful bag and it really suits you!




Thanks you


----------



## pauii

Mayfly285 said:
			
		

> It's easy to leave lovely bags in the cupboard and use just one or two regularly!  I tend to use my Mulberry chocolate Anthony Messenger most days - so easy to throw on and it doesn't need babying at all.  I'm more precious with my Mulberry Alexas!  But looking at this forum has reminded me of all the lovely KS bags I've got, sitting on shelves in their dustbags, calling to me to let them see the light of day again!  I know I've got two gorgeous Foster's Crossing suede Serenas in chocolate and red, just right for the Autumn!!  It's quite inspired me to fish them out and use them!!








This is her! I know the quality of the photo is poor. Promise she's so much prettier in person. Let's just say that between keeping and selling, keeping her weighs more.


----------



## pauii

This thread actually reminded me of my KS. Maybe that actually influenced me to take her out.


----------



## snoopy15

Here's my Kate Spade family!x


----------



## Morisa

snoopy15 said:


> Here's my Kate Spade family!x



Hehe, I have some of the same bags as you -- the kiwi elena, and is that a blueberry or peacock rachelle?


----------



## snoopy15

Peacock. It's my fav!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here are my Kate Spades.  The Spicy Maryanne just came today.


----------



## Morisa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are my Kate Spades.  The Spicy Maryanne just came today.



Cute!!!  The Spicy looks like a great pop of color.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Morisa said:


> Cute!!!  The Spicy looks like a great pop of color.



Thanks!


----------



## missmoimoi

Sadly, I don't have any Kate Spade bags but I've come very, very close!  I bought this KS rose gold watch recently and yesterday, I came to realize I must have a briefcase and I stumbled onto Jack Spade bags  a couple more JS briefcases and I swear I'll be done  sorry for going off topic, please forgive.


----------



## lonnicole

never_wear_it_t said:


> Thanks!


I love this phrase!!! I'm going to have to use it sometime! Thanks for sharing!:lolots:


----------



## lonnicole

lonnicole said:


> I love this phrase!!! I'm going to have to use it sometime! Thanks for sharing!:lolots:


This was in reference to your workshop quote btw.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

lonnicole said:


> This was in reference to your workshop quote btw.



I didn't make it up, it was on a metal plaque at Hobby Lobby.  
I sell Children's Clothing on eBay, so it is especially fitting to me. I literally shop (sometimes for inventory, sometimes for me) every day while he's at work.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I has this bag back then in brown suede... great bag!





platinum_babie said:


> My KS dot doel maddie in cranberry.
> I believe I got it in 2004. My first designer bag!


----------



## thegreenbean

Currently using the Call Me Chase.


----------



## pmburk

Here's what I'm carrying today - a vintage (probably 90s/early 2000s?) Kate Spade nylon tote. I found it a thrift store in new condition for $3.


----------



## tigerlook

Here's my Gold Coast Evangeline


----------



## seton

very cute!


----------



## Khawajaadil555

Great. Love to see that you people have great collections of handbags. Some designs are really awesome; and I wished I could get them


----------



## anthrosphere

Here's my Kate Spade! I bought it a few months ago at Nordstrom Rack. Not sure of the actual name of it, though. I love how roomy this bag is! And the bright orange color makes me happy.


----------



## redskynight

This is the only Kate Spade I have. So far! I'm already looking for a second one.


----------



## mandasari

Here's mine..matching stevie and wristlet in classic noel chocolate


----------



## BoobooCess

Going out with my greeny today


----------



## lilismiles

first every Kate Spade from a few years ago  w/ red lining


----------



## newsophialover

a picture from a while back. the only one right now


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought this from Nordstrom Rack last year for summer . Could anyone tell me the name/style of the bag.


----------



## abandonedimages

^ I don't know the name of it, but it's adorable!


----------



## bakeacookie

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> ^ I don't know the name of it, but it's adorable!



Thanks! I loved the bow and the color. And it's so bright that when I take it on picnics and to the beach it's easy to find amongst all my outdoorsy stuff!


----------



## minaj

I love the Kate Spade outlet! I just got this bag with their 50% off + additional 20% off + AAA 10% discount!!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

It's amazing what a little Holiday "closet cleaning" can do!
Found this black Kate Spade "Thompson Street" 'Boxy' bag that I bought back in 2002 and forgot about. 
Guess who's making her debut tomorrow? 















And in interior view: I really wish KS would go back to making her bags in Italy!





Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!!!!


----------



## newsophialover

I found this little cute bag at the Friday sale. It was on clearance, with additional 50/20. I'm in love! Kate Spade Fynn Oak Island Stripe


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

marcinthemiddle said:


> It's amazing what a little Holiday "closet cleaning" can do!
> Found this black Kate Spade "Thompson Street" 'Boxy' bag that I bought back in 2002 and forgot about.
> Guess who's making her debut tomorrow?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956417
> 
> 
> And in interior view: I really wish KS would go back to making her bags in Italy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956419
> 
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!!!!



OMG, I love this bag!!!!


----------



## plaingal79

My lovely threesome-collection.... beautiful bag, I especially love the green one!


----------



## Bordelle

plaingal79 said:
			
		

> My lovely threesome-collection.... beautiful bag, I especially love the green one!



Lovely! Whats the name and color of the wallet?


----------



## plaingal79

Bordelle said:


> Lovely! Whats the name and color of the wallet?



It's called Astor Court Yvette quilted leather clutch ... at least that's what it says on the gift receipt! Not sure of the color name but scouring on eBay, I found one similar and the color name is modmagenta. I had a friend buy that for me while she was visiting an outlet mall and it was a fun, virtual shopping experience as she streams the pictures to my phone!


----------



## fifie

hi..this is my kate spade bag.. "Foxtrot Hill Quinn"

really love this bag.. so cute and unique with very smooth fur 

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/...63-943A-CE7817B5C65B-584-0000004068B3A86B.jpg


----------



## fifie

sorry.. i wanna ask about Kate Spade..
is it made in china?
because my foxtrot hill quinn is made in china..


----------



## Morisa

fifie said:


> sorry.. i wanna ask about Kate Spade..
> is it made in china?
> because my foxtrot hill quinn is made in china..



Yes, most of Kate Spade's items are now made in China.  Love your Quinn, it's super cute for the winter!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

My first Kate Spade bag!  Does anyone know the style name of this pretty babe?  I got her at the Kate Spade outlet at the new Paragon Outlets in Livermore.







More pictures over at the blog but to describe it as best I can, it's a shoulder bag with a leopard calf hair (maybe?) flap.  Mom and I were the only one who liked this bag, everyone else was going crazy over everything else in the tiny store.


----------



## luvpugz

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first Kate Spade bag!  Does anyone know the style name of this pretty babe?  I got her at the Kate Spade outlet at the new Paragon Outlets in Livermore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures over at the blog but to describe it as best I can, it's a shoulder bag with a leopard calf hair (maybe?) flap.  Mom and I were the only one who liked this bag, everyone else was going crazy over everything else in the tiny store.


Great choice! Saw it yesterday. It is calf hair,but I don't recall name of bag.
I love Kate Spade designs...


----------



## xoxom_

maybe i'm wrong but i think i was in the line right behind your mom that day! how funny...i almost purchased that bag the day before and saw that other people were interested in it, too!

anyway, great choice! 



mello_yello_jen said:


> My first Kate Spade bag!  Does anyone know the style name of this pretty babe?  I got her at the Kate Spade outlet at the new Paragon Outlets in Livermore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures over at the blog but to describe it as best I can, it's a shoulder bag with a leopard calf hair (maybe?) flap.  Mom and I were the only one who liked this bag, everyone else was going crazy over everything else in the tiny store.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I was able to get this brushstroke clutch for $149 during the Cyber Monday sale. Here I am wearing it with the Kate Spade Jolie skirt.


----------



## Morisa

hellokatiegirl said:


> I was able to get this brushstroke clutch for $149 during the Cyber Monday sale. Here I am wearing it with the Kate Spade Jolie skirt.



that outfit and clutch looks amazing, congrats!


----------



## seton

hellokatiegirl said:


> I was able to get this brushstroke clutch for $149 during the Cyber Monday sale. Here I am wearing it with the Kate Spade Jolie skirt.




tre jolie!


----------



## Ghost55

never_wear_it_t said:


> I recently got this Kate Spade Rachelle in Jasper Blue.  It's so pretty.
> I took the pic in my daughter's room, so excuse the pink fairy quilt.



Beautiful! Can you do a modeling shot of this bag? I am really interested in seeing the color on. TIA!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Ghost55 said:


> Beautiful! Can you do a modeling shot of this bag? I am really interested in seeing the color on. TIA!



It's packed away for the season.  I'll try to dig it out over the weekend.
It's really pretty.


----------



## Ghost55

Oh thanks! I bit the bullet and just purchased one today! I kept coming back to it and decided I had to have it.


----------



## seton

Quinn after a day of shoppin


----------



## Winthrop44

That is gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## newsophialover

seton said:


> Quinn after a day of shoppin



such a cute picture. love the scarf too!


----------



## seton

thank you, Winthrop and newsophialover


----------



## luvpugz

Pretty! Love pink. Congrats!


----------



## Ghost55

seton said:


> Quinn after a day of shoppin



Love love this color...kept thinking of pulling the trigger...Must resist!!!


----------



## Ghost55

Here are my two Kate spade bags:

1: tarry town in a robins egg Tiffany blue
2: brightspot avenue grace in snapdragon


----------



## luvpugz

Pretty! I love this shape! Congrats!


----------



## minaj

I've been on a crazy kate spade buying-spree this last month! It so weird because it's been years since my last KS bag purchase and now everywhere I look there's a new bag I want. Here are my latest: KS Gold Coast georgina in fuschia pink and KS Gold Coast maryanne in clotted cream! Love them!


----------



## redskynight

minaj said:
			
		

> I've been on a crazy kate spade buying-spree this last month! It so weird because it's been years since my last KS bag purchase and now everywhere I look there's a new bag I want. Here are my latest: KS Gold Coast georgina in fuschia pink and KS Gold Coast maryanne in clotted cream! Love them!



I love those too!!


----------



## jenniferelaine

^^ Those are gorgeous -KS has been on a roll the last couple of seasons with their bags!


----------



## sleepykris

minaj said:


> I've been on a crazy kate spade buying-spree this last month! It so weird because it's been years since my last KS bag purchase and now everywhere I look there's a new bag I want. Here are my latest: KS Gold Coast georgina in fuschia pink and KS Gold Coast maryanne in clotted cream! Love them!



I totally understand!  I actually just started on designer purses and am in love wit the Gold Coast Elizabeth and Signature Spade collection.  Within 2 weeks, I have purchased the Elizabeth in Black and Fuchsia and a Signature Spade wallet in Cobalt:


----------



## redskynight

sleepykris said:
			
		

> I totally understand!  I actually just started on designer purses and am in love wit the Gold Coast Elizabeth and Signature Spade collection.  Within 2 weeks, I have purchased:



I want that purple wallet!!


----------



## sleepykris

redskynight said:


> I want that purple wallet!!



Thank you!  It is called "Cobalt" but it does look purpley blue in real life.  It was super marked down in the KS sale section and discounted an additional 15% with the welcome coupon so it was about $100 after taxes.


----------



## redskynight

sleepykris said:
			
		

> Thank you!  It is called "Cobalt" but it does look purpley blue in real life.  It was super marked down in the KS sale section and discounted an additional 15% with the welcome coupon so it was about $100 after taxes.



I'm so jealous!


----------



## plaingal79

plaingal79 said:


> My lovely threesome-collection.... beautiful bag, I especially love the green one!



Wheeee!! I added three more lovelies from my weekend shopping. The bag was a steal - originally priced $325 and got her for $40 plus tax!! Crazy deal, couldn't pass it up! The wristlet is cool as it can be converted into a wallet (i.e. sans the wrist-loop part), and the canteen polka dot is just, well, super duper adorable!!!

Bag name: Belltown Ashlyn, Black
Wristlet name: Villabella Avenue Mara, Black
Canteen bag name: Normandy Park Dot Bag, Black Beige

Top group picture is with flash, the rest without


----------



## newsophialover

plaingal79 said:


> Wheeee!! I added three more lovelies from my weekend shopping. The bag was a steal - originally priced $325 and got her for $40 plus tax!! Crazy deal, couldn't pass it up! The wristlet is cool as it can be converted into a wallet (i.e. sans the wrist-loop part), and the canteen polka dot is just, well, super duper adorable!!!
> 
> Bag name: Belltown Ashlyn, Black
> Wristlet name: Villabella Avenue Mara, Black
> Canteen bag name: Normandy Park Dot Bag, Black Beige
> 
> Top group picture is with flash, the rest without



$40?!! Gorgeous deal!! They're all so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Bordelle

plaingal79 said:
			
		

> Wheeee!! I added three more lovelies from my weekend shopping. The bag was a steal - originally priced $325 and got her for $40 plus tax!! Crazy deal, couldn't pass it up! The wristlet is cool as it can be converted into a wallet (i.e. sans the wrist-loop part), and the canteen polka dot is just, well, super duper adorable!!!
> 
> Bag name: Belltown Ashlyn, Black
> Wristlet name: Villabella Avenue Mara, Black
> Canteen bag name: Normandy Park Dot Bag, Black Beige
> 
> Top group picture is with flash, the rest without



Wow i just finished doing my binge but did not see such lovelies at ours! Where did you find these?


----------



## plaingal79

Bordelle said:


> Wow i just finished doing my binge but did not see such lovelies at ours! Where did you find these?



I was at the Aurora Premium Outlets in IL yesterday!! First time ever visiting a Kate Spade outlet, it was SOOO dangerous! The ladies were so helpful and so nice...... so bad for my wallet! Although, that being said, their sales were ridiculously good, I got all three above for about $160! Crazy....


----------



## plaingal79

newsophialover said:


> $40?!! Gorgeous deal!! They're all so cute! Congrats!



I know right! I cant believe I had to hem and haw at that, my friend 'threatened' to take that away from me if I didnt buy her!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just got a Leslie bag in Palomino from the Ebay flash sale. OMG! I love it. I want one in other colors now.


----------



## Bordelle

plaingal79 said:
			
		

> I was at the Aurora Premium Outlets in IL yesterday!! First time ever visiting a Kate Spade outlet, it was SOOO dangerous! The ladies were so helpful and so nice...... so bad for my wallet! Although, that being said, their sales were ridiculously good, I got all three above for about $160! Crazy....



Wow! I keep going back to ours weekly- this week found a pink wallet i had to have but nowhere near as good a deal as yours congrats!


----------



## Bordelle

plaingal79 said:
			
		

> I know right! I cant believe I had to hem and haw at that, my friend 'threatened' to take that away from me if I didnt buy her!!



Now THAT's a good friend if ever I saw one


----------



## evilvietgirl

Got the Kate Spade Alessa in blue
And the Kennywood lacey at the outlets!
All at 50% + 20% off
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/dothacker/image_zpsd3d41566.jpg

Also scooped up the Signature Spade Kaiya in BLACK!!! It was sold out everywhere but I managed to snag one on ebay for $225!


----------



## minaj

Thanks for the update! I'm going to have to run back to the outlet for that extra 20% off that they're discounting with 50%!


----------



## sleepykris

evilvietgirl said:


> Got the Kate Spade Alessa in blue
> And the Kennywood lacey at the outlets!
> All at 50% + 20% off
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/dothacker/image_zpsd3d41566.jpg
> 
> Also scooped up the Signature Spade Kaiya in BLACK!!! It was sold out everywhere but I managed to snag one on ebay for $225!



I am hoping to stop by the outlet tomorrow and hopefully will see something I like.  I am thinking of getting the Kaiya in cobalt.  Let me know how you like it! It seems great since it can be carried as a crossbody as well as by the handles.


----------



## luvpugz

I recently got it in black..love. Get the blue. Color great, price is right!


----------



## sleepykris

luvpugz said:


> I recently got it in black..love. Get the blue. Color great, price is right!


luvpugz--did you purchase Kaiya at the outlets?  i'm trying to see if i will get a better price on ebay or there?  i thought i was going to give buying a rest for a bit, but the cobalt color is limited edition it seems and i am really loving Kaiya.


----------



## evilvietgirl

^When I was at the outlets in Livermore, they had the cobolt Kaiya for $160 if you bought two wallets or handbags


----------



## luvpugz

sleepykris said:


> luvpugz--did you purchase Kaiya at the outlets?  i'm trying to see if i will get a better price on ebay or there?  i thought i was going to give buying a rest for a bit, but the cobalt color is limited edition it seems and i am really loving Kaiya.


I purchased my black one at a specialty store (retail) 
Sale $278. I paid more than outlet price , but they don't have anymore in black..so I missed out on that.


----------



## Morisa

sleepykris said:


> I am hoping to stop by the outlet tomorrow and hopefully will see something I like.  I am thinking of getting the Kaiya in cobalt.  Let me know how you like it! It seems great since it can be carried as a crossbody as well as by the handles.



Outlets are doing 50% off entire purchase, with an extra 20% off bags.  KS posted the sale news on their facebook earlier today.  the promotion runs through 12/24.


----------



## sleepykris

Thanks luvpugz and evilvietgirl.  I ending up buying the Kaiya cobalt, I really do love the color.  Who knows when I will see another color and style like that.  

Thanks Morisa.  I was in the area for work and stopped by the Kate Spade outlet at the Desert Premium outlets and didn't find anything I liked even though they had a Gold Coast section.  I bought in my Gold Coast Elizabeth in fuchsia (purchased on ebay) in to be authenticated and it caused somewhat of a ruckus since a lot of non-english speaking tourists thought my purse was from the KS store and wanted to buy it.  They didn't understand the sales guy though he kept saying it wasn't sold there, LOL.  The sales guy said people have been coming in to inquire about the Gold Coast Elizabeth recently.  

Really good sales but I couldn't find anything for myself.  I also stopped by Tory Burch, Coach (I purchased some wristlets as gifts, they had 40% off total purchase today), Cole Haan, BCBG but didn't care for anything.  I think I will keep collecting the Elizabeth in different colors and now the Kaiya  .  

Pic from the KS outlet:


----------



## luvpugz

It's awesome! Congrats on your bag! Great pics, love those!


----------



## jenniferelaine

What is the black quilted bag over on the far left?


----------



## Morisa

jenniferelaine said:


> What is the black quilted bag over on the far left?



I think the bag on the top left (top shelf) is a gold coast serena. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...st-medium-serena-quilted-leather-hobo/3147131 (but in black)


----------



## Morisa

jenniferelaine said:


> What is the black quilted bag over on the far left?





Morisa said:


> I think the bag on the top left (top shelf) is a gold coast serena. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...st-medium-serena-quilted-leather-hobo/3147131 (but in black)



And the one on the bottom shelf with the flap-over is the gold coast janica (see http://www.ebags.com/product/kate-spade/gold-coast-janica-hobo/238681)


----------



## jenniferelaine

^^thanks!


----------



## OhNoItsJoycee

I've been reading the Kate Spade thread and saw this. I've been meaning to buy this for Christmas! It's not her latest but this bag looks classy! 




pandapharm said:


> here is my Wellesley small Maeda in porcelain  she's got a cute pink polka dot pattern inside!


----------



## Jujuma

sleepykris said:
			
		

> I totally understand!  I actually just started on designer purses and am in love wit the Gold Coast Elizabeth and Signature Spade collection.  Within 2 weeks, I have purchased the Elizabeth in Black and Fuchsia and a Signature Spade wallet in Cobalt:



I love Kate Spade and have several, I really do think it's my fav overall brand. I'll do a Fam pic one day but I just got the Goldcoast Maryanne in Cream for Christmas. I have had it in black for a couple years and this is the first time I've ever bought a duplicate of a handbag that I have. I just love this style so much. I haven't carried the cream one yet, think I need an off white winter coat, more shopping! Think I need the camel or metallic gold one next, maybe I'll get lucky at the outlets in Feb?


----------



## bgyoshi

Here's my current collection! I recently sold my Gold Coast Elizabeth because as you can see, I'm a crossbody bag kind of girl! I also have a black patent clutch not pictured. I love KS, it's so fun and feminine!

Cobbie Hill Ellen in storm, Signature Spade Leather Briann in acid yellow, and the Nylon Greta gets the most use! Small bag that fits a ton.




Sugar Hill Seraphine in medium natural/black & Dixon Place Scout in indigo


----------



## luvpugz

Cute collection!  Some styles I've never seen.


----------



## OhNoItsJoycee

bunniluver said:


> My new Wellesley Elena in Porcelain with my Grant Park Stacey in Eggplant. I went in intending on getting the wallet, then my husband saw my gawking at this purse and told me to get it. He is a professional enabler, and it's bad!



The colours looked fabulous. Great combination!


----------



## OhNoItsJoycee

MissCara said:


> Here's my Bow Bridge Kennedy and my brand new Bond Street Florence in Stunning Pink.
> 
> View attachment 1607101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1607099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1607100




Loving your Bond Street Florence!


----------



## Bordelle

OhNoItsJoycee said:
			
		

> Loving your Bond Street Florence!



That bond street is stunning!


----------



## newsophialover

I failed my ban but I'm happy as a clam!  

Told DH that I would not be buying anymore bags. But we were going to the outlets and that seemed quite impossible. He's okay with starting the ban in 2013. Hence, on Dec 31st 2012, these were what I got and I'm in love!  I couldn't decide on the color so I got both.

Astor Court Elena


----------



## Morisa

newsophialover said:


> I failed my ban but I'm happy as a clam!
> 
> Told DH that I would not be buying anymore bags. But we were going to the outlets and that seemed quite impossible. He's okay with starting the ban in 2013. Hence, on Dec 31st 2012, these were what I got and I'm in love!  I couldn't decide on the color so I got both.
> 
> Astor Court Elena
> 
> View attachment 2005859



So Pretty!


----------



## seton

newsophialover said:


> I failed my ban but I'm happy as a clam!
> 
> Told DH that I would not be buying anymore bags. But we were going to the outlets and that seemed quite impossible. He's okay with starting the ban in 2013. Hence, on Dec 31st 2012, these were what I got and I'm in love!  I couldn't decide on the color so I got both.
> 
> Astor Court Elena
> 
> View attachment 2005859




great score, congrats!


----------



## Mayfly285

newsophialover said:


> I failed my ban but I'm happy as a clam!
> 
> Told DH that I would not be buying anymore bags. But we were going to the outlets and that seemed quite impossible. He's okay with starting the ban in 2013. Hence, on Dec 31st 2012, these were what I got and I'm in love!  I couldn't decide on the color so I got both.
> 
> Astor Court Elena



I love your thinking!! "Got both!"  Well done, you!! Gorgeous bags, too. Enjoy & congratulations!


----------



## newsophialover

Mayfly285 said:


> I love your thinking!! "Got both!"  Well done, you!! Gorgeous bags, too. Enjoy & congratulations!





seton said:


> great score, congrats!





Morisa said:


> So Pretty!



Thank you. It felt like the start of a battle and I was fully preparing myself for it! LOL


----------



## Mayfly285

newsophialover said:


> Thank you. It felt like the start of a battle and I was fully preparing myself for it! LOL



Sometimes you find a style that is just "you" - it makes sense to get it in different colours, for versatility, rather than buy other bags that you're ultimately less happy with!  I have 3 boarskin Wellesley Quinn totes and 4 Serena shoulder bags (2 suede, 2 pebbled leather)!! And all 6 are different colours!


----------



## newsophialover

Mayfly285 said:


> Sometimes you find a style that is just "you" - it makes sense to get it in different colours, for versatility, rather than buy other bags that you're ultimately less happy with!  I have 3 boarskin Wellesley Quinn totes and 4 Serena shoulder bags (2 suede, 2 pebbled leather)!! And all 6 are different colours!



I totally agree. If it's the right bag, why not get all the colors! Looks like you've got a lovely collection. Enjoy yours!


----------



## anthrosphere

Here's my newest addition, KS small Maeda! I bought her from the KS outlet at Palm Springs last Thursday.


----------



## Mayfly285

newsophialover said:


> I totally agree. If it's the right bag, why not get all the colors! Looks like you've got a lovely collection. Enjoy yours!



I need to get a pic of my Kates on here at some point ...


----------



## seton

anthrosphere said:


> Here's my newest addition, KS small Maeda! I bought her from the KS outlet at Palm Springs last Thursday.




nice. which yellow is that?


----------



## seton

Mayfly285 said:


> I need to get a pic of my Kates on here at some point ...



yes, plz!


----------



## Mayfly285

seton said:


> yes, plz!



Sadly, none of mine will be current stock - I bought them around 2006, so they are all from the pre-Liz Claiborne era. Several were also sourced from the private collection of a lady in NY who was downsizing and sold me some truly vintage bags!


----------



## anthrosphere

seton said:


> nice. which yellow is that?



Sunshine.


----------



## No Cute

anthrosphere said:


> Here's my newest addition, KS small Maeda! I bought her from the KS outlet at Palm Springs last Thursday.



I've never been to a KS outlet.  How much is a small Maeda compared to retail?  If that's okay to ask.


----------



## anthrosphere

No Cute said:


> I've never been to a KS outlet.  How much is a small Maeda compared to retail?  If that's okay to ask.



The small Maeda costs $239 at the outlet. But when I visited the KS Outlet last week, they were having a huge after Christmas sale and everything was an additional 60% off the lowest price. So I paid about $95+tax. I highly recommend you visit the KS Outlet someday, they have some really pretty accessories at decent prices.


----------



## MissNano

Haven't had a chance to take pictures of my beloved Kate Spade collection yet, but can't wait to show off my New Bond Florence:


----------



## dolllover

MissNano said:


> Haven't had a chance to take pictures of my beloved Kate Spade collection yet, but can't wait to show off my New Bond Florence:


Gorgeous bag! I hope to get to the Camarillo outlet on the way to Ventura and hit up the Kate Spade outlet. Love Kate Spade bags.


----------



## MissNano

dolllover said:


> Gorgeous bag! I hope to get to the Camarillo outlet on the way to Ventura and hit up the Kate Spade outlet. Love Kate Spade bags.



Thank you! Hope you score great finds soon!


----------



## nyatl

I have a KS passport holder in teal


----------



## Becca4277

I just bought the Cobble Hill Minka in bright grass green.  The leather is just so thick and gorgeous.


----------



## Audhee2626

My newest Kate Spade bag (2 of 6)

Babybag barrow street











Deborah dot little nadine


----------



## luvpugz

Cute!!


----------



## pandorabox

Audhee2626 said:
			
		

> My newest Kate Spade bag (2 of 6)
> 
> Babybag barrow street
> 
> Deborah dot little nadine



Very nice and I adore the purple shoes!


----------



## Audhee2626

luvpugz said:


> Cute!!


Thank you


----------



## Audhee2626

pandorabox said:


> Very nice and I adore the purple shoes!


Thx  .. The purple shoes its a bday gift from my friend, she found it on hnm outlet .. Nice model


----------



## peachygoldfish

my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!


----------



## shoptillidrop

isabellam said:


> Does anyone have a cashew Maryanne?  I'm seriously jonesing for one and I'd love some modeling pics to drool over.



The Cashew large Maryann is my next purchase, I've already got the wallet, lol.  I love the Gold Coast line and the Cashew color in this line is gorgeous!  I'm waiting for modeling pics, too.


----------



## LVDragon07

peachygoldfish said:


> my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!
> 
> View attachment 2027745



Very cute, I can't believe I missed out on this lovely cutie!
Ha ha I do too much what your pouch says


----------



## peachygoldfish

LVDragon07 said:


> Very cute, I can't believe I missed out on this lovely cutie!
> Ha ha I do too much what your pouch says



thanks! it says "spend it all on one place" #chaching


----------



## llaga22

Adora clutch in flame


----------



## prettymonkey26

hello girls! new here!  

my first designer bag was a Kate Spade of which i have fond memories of. here she is, still pretty after all these years. 

actually made a new long-ish thread about it so i'll keep this reply short.


----------



## alison_elle

Here's me and my Bow Valley Rosa!


----------



## cjy

alison_elle said:


> Here's me and my Bow Valley Rosa!



Love it and I love your bracelet!!!!  Where did you find it? It is so chic,


----------



## bakeacookie

peachygoldfish said:


> my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!



That envelope is adorable!


----------



## alison_elle

cjy said:


> Love it and I love your bracelet!!!!  Where did you find it? It is so chic,



Thank you! The bracelet is by Soo Ihn Kim and I got it from ShopBop.


----------



## kiwishopper

peachygoldfish said:


> my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!
> 
> View attachment 2027745



These are adorable! I am falling in love with the KS accessories!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

peachygoldfish said:
			
		

> my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!



wow i love envelope style pouch! how much did you get it for?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Good mornin'!

I love all the Kate Spade pics!  I'm new to TPF and this is my first post in the Kate Spade forum.  After going through this thread from the beginning I thought I'd share a pic of my Ashlyn bag before I head to work.  I purchased it at the Aurora, IL Kate Spade Outlet Store last summer.  I love this bag, and I love color all year round, but especially this time of the year when it's typically so grey and dreary!  Thanks for letting me share!
Have a great day!







[/IMG]


----------



## prettymonkey26

hello! i accompanied a friend today to Kate Spade boutique in Emirates Mall to buy her first KS bag. 
She had picked out the bag previously of course and just needed a little push into buying the bag. Enabler friend that I am, she got it of course  

we dont know what its called though,  can you girls tell us what this style is? TIA!


----------



## clare007

prettymonkey26 said:


> hello! i accompanied a friend today to Kate Spade boutique in Emirates Mall to buy her first KS bag.
> She had picked out the bag previously of course and just needed a little push into buying the bag. Enabler friend that I am, she got it of course
> 
> we dont know what its called though,  can you girls tell us what this style is? TIA!


Looks like the Cobble Hill Clarke. Been eyeing this bag since it came out. I want to get it in the dusty mint, but congrats to your friend!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

RuedeNesle said:


> Good mornin'!
> 
> I love all the Kate Spade pics!  I'm new to TPF and this is my first post in the Kate Spade forum.  After going through this thread from the beginning I thought I'd share a pic of my Ashlyn bag before I head to work.  I purchased it at the Aurora, IL Kate Spade Outlet Store last summer.  I love this bag, and I love color all year round, but especially this time of the year when it's typically so grey and dreary!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Fun color!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jem Jerrica said:


> Fun color!  Enjoy!



Thank you!  I LOVE carrying her!


----------



## that_claudz

Ooh just came across this thread! 

I love Kate Spade but we don't really have her stuff in Australia (except in department stores in city where the range is limited). I bought my first Kate Spade upon a recent trip to USA. I actually bought a few things but this is my favourite.


----------



## bunniluver

that_claudz said:


> Ooh just came across this thread!
> 
> I love Kate Spade but we don't really have her stuff in Australia (except in department stores in city where the range is limited). I bought my first Kate Spade upon a recent trip to USA. I actually bought a few things but this is my favourite.



I was actually looking at that bag a while ago, but when I saw it from the side I was worried it might be too wide for me. How do you like it so far?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

that_claudz said:


> Ooh just came across this thread!
> 
> I love Kate Spade but we don't really have her stuff in Australia (except in department stores in city where the range is limited). I bought my first Kate Spade upon a recent trip to USA. I actually bought a few things but this is my favourite.




I have this bag in Hot Fuchsia.  Isn't it the best?  The leather is amazing!


----------



## that_claudz

Not wide at all! It's a perfect size. I love that the leather is a bit soft but yet the bag is structured. 

I really wish we had Kate Spade boutiques here. I love her bags for every day!


----------



## that_claudz

never_wear_it_t said:


> I have this bag in Hot Fuchsia.  Isn't it the best?  The leather is amazing!



Yes love it! The hot fuchsia would be amazing! I love anything with bows and dots- so Kate Spade is made for me really! Lol.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Bought this Kate Spade at the Outlet in Camarillo, Ca... A great deal... I think I maybe paid $120 USD for it... My only regret is I wish I bought coordinating wallet or something to go with it....oh well...


----------



## minaj

Cuteandcouture said:


> Bought this Kate Spade at the Outlet in Camarillo, Ca... A great deal... I think I maybe paid $120 USD for it... My only regret is I wish I bought coordinating wallet or something to go with it....oh well...



Very pretty!


----------



## lppix

that_claudz said:


> Ooh just came across this thread!
> 
> I love Kate Spade but we don't really have her stuff in Australia (except in department stores in city where the range is limited). I bought my first Kate Spade upon a recent trip to USA. I actually bought a few things but this is my favourite.


I got the same bag as my first Kate Spade! Love having a classy simple black bag!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

xoxom_ said:


> maybe i'm wrong but i think i was in the line right behind your mom that day! how funny...i almost purchased that bag the day before and saw that other people were interested in it, too!
> 
> anyway, great choice!



HEY!!!  I just saw this reply and I don't think you're wrong because I was with my mom shopping that day   Aww what a small world, I wish I knew, would've loved to chat while we were waiting in that line (that never seemed to move, or was it just me?).


----------



## sleepykris

Cuteandcouture said:


> Bought this Kate Spade at the Outlet in Camarillo, Ca... A great deal... I think I maybe paid $120 USD for it... My only regret is I wish I bought coordinating wallet or something to go with it....oh well...



i usually am not too attracted to patent, but that bag is really cute!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Cuteandcouture said:


> Bought this Kate Spade at the Outlet in Camarillo, Ca... A great deal... I think I maybe paid $120 USD for it... My only regret is I wish I bought coordinating wallet or something to go with it....oh well...



Very pretty! Is the inside open or sectioned off?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

jenniferelaine said:


> Very pretty! Is the inside open or sectioned off?



The inside is sectioned off... But open enough you can fit your wallet and sunglasses even a small bottle of water ....Plenty of zippered pockets and slide pockets... I usually don't go for patent either because it should show finger prints easily mostly on darker colors but I think because its lighter it doesn't show smudges and if I see any dirt mark I can easily spot it and wipe it up ASAP... I love this bag!!


----------



## jenniferelaine

That's great that's it's sectioned off....I'm kind of anal about everything having its own spot & the divider helps!


----------



## that_claudz

jenniferelaine said:


> That's great that's it's sectioned off....I'm kind of anal about everything having its own spot & the divider helps!



Agreed! It's easier to find things anyway and you can stop things rubbing against each other! Great buy!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Cuteandcouture said:


> Bought this Kate Spade at the Outlet in Camarillo, Ca... A great deal... I think I maybe paid $120 USD for it... My only regret is I wish I bought coordinating wallet or something to go with it....oh well...


Wow!  Just saw your bag and I  it!  The color is beautiful.  Didn't see this option at my latest trip to the outlet.  If I had, I would have picked her up!  Congrats.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Cuteandcouture said:


> Bought this Kate Spade at the Outlet in Camarillo, Ca... A great deal... I think I maybe paid $120 USD for it... My only regret is I wish I bought coordinating wallet or something to go with it....oh well...


BTW, do you know if that bag was made specifically for the outlet or was it transferred from a full price store?  Thanks!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Jem Jerrica said:


> BTW, do you know if that bag was made specifically for the outlet or was it transferred from a full price store?  Thanks!



Not sure if it was sold at regular stores... I bought it last March .... I recall they had it in Navy and this nude color....


----------



## disney16

I pick up this beauty today at the Kate Spade outlet but it's from the full price store. It's my first Kate Spade bag.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

disney16 said:


> I pick up this beauty today at the Kate Spade outlet but it's from the full price store. It's my first Kate Spade bag.
> 
> View attachment 2038574


Cute!  

How do you like the handles so far?  When I saw this bag IRL, I wasn't sure if I would love or hate the handles after using it for a while.


----------



## disney16

Tomorrow will be my first time carrying it, so I will have to report back with an update.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore this bag last night to a concert. It is the piano clutch which was sold at the KS outlet this summer/fall.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this bag last night to a concert. It is the piano clutch which was sold at the KS outlet this summer/fall.


How apropos, bringing that clutch to a concert!  Super cute.  Hope the concert was good, too


----------



## Jem Jerrica

disney16 said:


> Tomorrow will be my first time carrying it, so I will have to report back with an update.


Will check back, then! :snack:


----------



## elizadolots

Hi! I'm new here and have been lurking this thread for a little while. I just recently purchased my first Kate Spade Wallet, a Cobble Hill Lacey in Dark Viola (from the Fall/Winter 2011 Collection).







I have a question - I'm looking at a couple of Kate Spade handbags and my friend is going to be in New York for a few days and has said that she's going to get me one if it's feasible (we live in Australia). 

What's a reasonably sized 'everyday' KS handbag that is still just big enough to hold an iPad? I'm looking at either the Quinn or Darcy styles or perhaps Charlotte St "Miles" (I feel this may be a bit big though). What would your recommendations be? If it's available cheaper through other sources I would happily consider that also  

Cheers for your help and looking forward to posting more!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

elizadolots said:


> Hi! I'm new here and have been lurking this thread for a little while. I just recently purchased my first Kate Spade Wallet, a Cobble Hill Lacey in Dark Viola (from the Fall/Winter 2011 Collection).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question - I'm looking at a couple of Kate Spade handbags and my friend is going to be in New York for a few days and has said that she's going to get me one if it's feasible (we live in Australia).
> 
> What's a reasonably sized 'everyday' KS handbag that is still just big enough to hold an iPad? I'm looking at either the Quinn or Darcy styles or perhaps Charlotte St "Miles" (I feel this may be a bit big though). What would your recommendations be? If it's available cheaper through other sources I would happily consider that also
> 
> Cheers for your help and looking forward to posting more!



Gorgeous wallet.  Congrats!  

As for a reasonably sized bag, I guess that depends on your what you prefer.  Personally, I love the size and shape of the Miles, but it is definitely not a smaller bag!

The Kate Spade flagship store in the city should have great selection.  If you're looking for good prices, sometimes the department stores, like Bloomingdales, will have particular items on sale, but new releases should be the same price as the boutique.  Depends on how much time your friend has to hunt around.  Also depends on if you have your heart set on one particular bag or if you are open to other options in order to get a better deal.  Watch out for people on the street trying to sell you fakes!

Good luck!  Let us know what your friend picks up for you.


----------



## coopster412

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!



i have a couple Kate Spade bags, I want to get them authenticated, know anyone who could help me?


----------



## coopster412

rynamyn said:


> Bump since I want to see some Kate Spade!  I don't have any yet but I like the brand & hope to get one this year sometime



i have 2 Kate Spade nice purses and I want someone to authenticate they are real. I believe they are. Know anyone who can help>?


----------



## lovemydeals

I wanted an everyday bag with a pop of color.  I found this great kate spade after seeing someone do a reveal in green.  here is my cobble hill finley in purple.


----------



## donnaoh

lovemydeals said:


> I wanted an everyday bag with a pop of color.  I found this great kate spade after seeing someone do a reveal in green.  here is my cobble hill finley in purple.
> 
> View attachment 2042135


What a gorgeous shade of purple! Congrats!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

lovemydeals said:


> I wanted an everyday bag with a pop of color.  I found this great kate spade after seeing someone do a reveal in green.  here is my cobble hill finley in purple.



I love the cobble hill line.... Everything is so soft!!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Here's my Cobble Hill Stacy wallet... I bought it back in December but plan to use it for traveling... Super soft black pebbled leather and love the striped detailing...


----------



## Eru

Cuteandcouture said:


> Here's my Cobble Hill Stacy wallet... I bought it back in December but plan to use it for traveling... Super soft black pebbled leather and love the striped detailing...



Saw this at a lord & taylor today and wanted it sooo badly (although the one I saw was black on the outside, cream on the inside), but I'd just spent money on handbags, so I resisted.  Now I re-want it.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Cuteandcouture said:


> Here's my Cobble Hill Stacy wallet... I bought it back in December but plan to use it for traveling... Super soft black pebbled leather and love the striped detailing...



Cute and classy wallet. Enjoy!


----------



## lovemydeals

Cuteandcouture said:


> Here's my Cobble Hill Stacy wallet... I bought it back in December but plan to use it for traveling... Super soft black pebbled leather and love the striped detailing...



very cute.  i agree the cobble hill line is great. i love the smooshy leather.


----------



## sheila_c

Here's my Ace of Spades black patent leather Quinn.


----------



## sheila_c

And Kate Spade Jasper in graphite.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

sheila_c said:


> Here's my Ace of Spades black patent leather Quinn.



I like!  I'll bet this looks stunning in the sunlight.  She's a keeper!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

sheila_c said:


> And Kate Spade Jasper in graphite.



Sassy and classy at the same time.  I love it!


----------



## LVmania

Sharing my lil collection.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

LVmania said:


> Sharing my lil collection.



What a cute collection!  Nice selection, mixing colors and patterns.

How do you find the metallics are holding up?  Are you having any issues at all with peeling or flaking?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Here is my current collection of Kate bags.  I clearly love a little color! I have owned many others but these are the ones that continue to stay around!  They are from top left to bottom:
-Purple is Wellesley Elena in color Orchid
-Teal bag is an oldie!  It is a Wellesley Dane in color Peacock
-Pink is the Bow Valley Rosa
-Black faux snake is a spot varnish black Maryanne
-Bronze faux snakeskin is my most treasured Kate Spade remember stalking the website until it was in stock, it is the Storm King Willa in slate
-Kelly green is the Flicker bag


----------



## Waffle65

debbiesdaughter said:


> Here is my current collection of Kate bags.  I clearly love a little color! I have owned many others but these are the ones that continue to stay around!  They are from top left to bottom:
> -Purple is Wellesley Elena in color Orchid
> -Teal bag is an oldie!  It is a Wellesley Dane in color Peacock
> -Pink is the Bow Valley Rosa
> -Black faux snake is a spot varnish black Maryanne
> -Bronze faux snakeskin is my most treasured Kate Spade remember stalking the website until it was in stock, it is the Storm King Willa in slate
> -Kelly green is the Flicker bag



I love your Orchid Wellesley Elena


----------



## LVmania

Jem Jerrica said:


> What a cute collection!  Nice selection, mixing colors and patterns.
> 
> How do you find the metallics are holding up?  Are you having any issues at all with peeling or flaking?


Thanks! The metallics are holding up very well. The gold Tenley is fairly new so there's no show of wear (yet). The Jocelyn clutch is older and there is some wear on the bottom corners, but no cracking/peeling. Just some minor rubbing off on the corners. The leather is incredibly soft (Jocelyn)! The Tenley is stiffer since the leather is coated.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

debbiesdaughter said:


> Here is my current collection of Kate bags.  I clearly love a little color! I have owned many others but these are the ones that continue to stay around!  They are from top left to bottom:
> -Purple is Wellesley Elena in color Orchid
> -Teal bag is an oldie!  It is a Wellesley Dane in color Peacock
> -Pink is the Bow Valley Rosa
> -Black faux snake is a spot varnish black Maryanne
> -Bronze faux snakeskin is my most treasured Kate Spade remember stalking the website until it was in stock, it is the Storm King Willa in slate
> -Kelly green is the Flicker bag



Gorgeous collection!  Love all the colors.  I am a sucker for fun, structured bags.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Morisa

debbiesdaughter said:


> Here is my current collection of Kate bags.  I clearly love a little color! I have owned many others but these are the ones that continue to stay around!  They are from top left to bottom:
> -Purple is Wellesley Elena in color Orchid
> -Teal bag is an oldie!  It is a Wellesley Dane in color Peacock
> -Pink is the Bow Valley Rosa
> -Black faux snake is a spot varnish black Maryanne
> -Bronze faux snakeskin is my most treasured Kate Spade remember stalking the website until it was in stock, it is the Storm King Willa in slate
> -Kelly green is the Flicker bag



I love the wellesley dane.  can you post more pictures of that bag?  Would love to see a top-down view.


----------



## Eliao73

Here's my small collection.  Before last month, I hadn't owned a KS purse, but I am so glad I do now!

Wellesley Kingston in Peacock Blue
Bond Street Cyndy Wallet in Cream
Bow Bridge Kennedy 
Windsor Square Cyndy Wallet


----------



## Eru

Loving all these peacock bags!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Eliao73 said:


> Here's my small collection.  Before last month, I hadn't owned a KS purse, but I am so glad I do now!
> 
> Wellesley Kingston in Peacock Blue
> Bond Street Cyndy Wallet in Cream
> Bow Bridge Kennedy
> Windsor Square Cyndy Wallet



That peacock blue is so pretty!


----------



## Eliao73

That peacock blue is what did it for me in sealing the deal for my first ever KS purchase!  Even prettier in person!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Morisa said:


> I love the wellesley dane.  can you post more pictures of that bag?  Would love to see a top-down view.




Here are a few more pics of the Dane, are you thinking of finding one?  Its a great all around bag!


----------



## Mayfly285

debbiesdaughter said:


> Here are a few more pics of the Dane, are you thinking of finding one?  Its a great all around bag!



What a beautiful colour - is it peacock or teal? Are there any green tones in it? I love the practical zipped section - very similar to the wonderful boarskin Quinn!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just got my first Kate Spade bag today, and I just LOVE my new bag! I also got a cute little wallet that I'll have to take a picture of, but the tag says it's a coral mini neda wellesley wallet. The bright coral color is perfect - I also love the polka dot lining in the purse. Def going to stick with Kate Spade for awhile now!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Pinkalicious said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade bag today, and I just LOVE my new bag! I also got a cute little wallet that I'll have to take a picture of, but the tag says it's a coral mini neda wellesley wallet. The bright coral color is perfect - I also love the polka dot lining in the purse. Def going to stick with Kate Spade for awhile now!
> 
> View attachment 2058275



That bag is so chic on the outside, fun on the inside!  

I always love the linings on KS bags... 

Congrats on your score!


----------



## anthrocite_love

Introducing my one and only Kate Spade- the beautiful Cashew Maryanne shopper in the larger size from the Gold Coast line. In love with quilted bags lately  Wish this shopper came in a matte black finish and was just about another 2 inches longer to accommodate my laptop. I saw the black one of this same style but wasn't in love with the sparkly finish. Here's my pretty 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Mayfly285 said:


> What a beautiful colour - is it peacock or teal? Are there any green tones in it? I love the practical zipped section - very similar to the wonderful boarskin Quinn!



The color is called peacock.  It is a deep teal, I would say more green tones than blue.  I am a SUCKER for teal bags...have at least 5 by all different makers...


----------



## debbiesdaughter

anthrocite_love said:


> Introducing my one and only Kate Spade- the beautiful Cashew Maryanne shopper in the larger size from the Gold Coast line. In love with quilted bags lately  Wish this shopper came in a matte black finish and was just about another 2 inches longer to accommodate my laptop. I saw the black one of this same style but wasn't in love with the sparkly finish. Here's my pretty
> 
> Thanks for reading!



That is one beautiful bag....might be on my wish list now!


----------



## Pinkalicious

anthrocite_love said:


> Introducing my one and only Kate Spade- the beautiful Cashew Maryanne shopper in the larger size from the Gold Coast line. In love with quilted bags lately  Wish this shopper came in a matte black finish and was just about another 2 inches longer to accommodate my laptop. I saw the black one of this same style but wasn't in love with the sparkly finish. Here's my pretty
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Absolutely gorge!!! I am in looove love love with their quilted bags. The color is to die for. Def want..(need???)

Did you put anything to protect it over it or do you think color transfer will be an issue?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Okay so I've been obsessing over this little wallet I got at the outlet yesterday. I can't seem to capture its true color but in real life there is no hint of red, it's pure neon coral with an orange base and the inside has gold polka dots with beige leather


----------



## anthrocite_love

debbiesdaughter said:


> That is one beautiful bag....might be on my wish list now!





Pinkalicious said:


> Absolutely gorge!!! I am in looove love love with their quilted bags. The color is to die for. Def want..(need???)
> 
> Did you put anything to protect it over it or do you think color transfer will be an issue?



Thanks for your kind words!! I love this bag- I have never gotten so many compliments from strangers for a bag before (and Chanels and Balenciagas make up the majority of my collex!! )

I haven't treated this bag- do you guys think I should? I normally don't treat my leather unless it's suede or on shoes. Like with any light colored leather I think color transfer is inevitable so I've been taking care to not have it rub up against me if I'm wearing denim. I also do have some issues with the straps slipping off my shoulder but I find putting one on top of the other kind of helps. I highly recommend this super functional and classic bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morisa

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay so I've been obsessing over this little wallet I got at the outlet yesterday. I can't seem to capture its true color but in real life there is no hint of red, it's pure neon coral with an orange base and the inside has gold polka dots with beige leather
> 
> View attachment 2059135



Ooh, i love KS's small wallets.  I have the same one in pink (I think).  It's a great little wallet!


----------



## Eru

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay so I've been obsessing over this little wallet I got at the outlet yesterday. I can't seem to capture its true color but in real life there is no hint of red, it's pure neon coral with an orange base and the inside has gold polka dots with beige leather
> 
> View attachment 2059135



So tiny and darling.  What does it look like inside?


----------



## redskynight

Pinkalicious said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade bag today, and I just LOVE my new bag! I also got a cute little wallet that I'll have to take a picture of, but the tag says it's a coral mini neda wellesley wallet. The bright coral color is perfect - I also love the polka dot lining in the purse. Def going to stick with Kate Spade for awhile now!



I'm so jealous of your bag!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Eru said:


> So tiny and darling.  What does it look like inside?






Here's a little glimpse. That tag inside bothers me though, I might remove it. I carry all of my other rewards cards/gift cards in a balenciaga coin purse and use a tiny wallet for everyday while I'm at school. I'm a law student so I go back and forth between just using a backpack and then a regular purse on the weekends, so it's much easier to grab this tiny wallet when I need to buy a coffee or something


----------



## Eru

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2059706
> 
> 
> Here's a little glimpse. That tag inside bothers me though, I might remove it. I carry all of my other rewards cards/gift cards in a balenciaga coin purse and use a tiny wallet for everyday while I'm at school. I'm a law student so I go back and forth between just using a backpack and then a regular purse on the weekends, so it's much easier to grab this tiny wallet when I need to buy a coffee or something



So adorable!  Love it.  And yeah, I'd probably remove the tag, too.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay so I've been obsessing over this little wallet I got at the outlet yesterday. I can't seem to capture its true color but in real life there is no hint of red, it's pure neon coral with an orange base and the inside has gold polka dots with beige leather
> 
> View attachment 2059135



Super cute!  I've seen this wallet IRL, and yes, it is hard to capture the true color on camera.  Will be perfect for little jaunts to the coffee bar!  Congrats.


----------



## Eru

You inspired me and I got myself a baby wallet today,   It's not Kate Spade (it's lodis, and it's green on the outside and teal on the inside), but when I swung by Lord and Taylor, they only had full-sized Kate Spade ones (which I want, but I don't want to spontaneously buy one).


----------



## thegreenbean

Huge Kate Spade fan here!  Been buying her bags for a couple of years now.  Finally got around to taking a few pics of my collection.  Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do!


----------



## thegreenbean

Forgot this one!  Had to show you my Kate Spade Barbie!


----------



## HavPlenty

^^^^ Good Lord! You are a fan.  Your collection is beautiful.  Looks like you've bought with a lot of thought, care and love.  

Lovely.


----------



## Eru

thegreenbean said:


> Huge Kate Spade fan here!  Been buying her bags for a couple of years now.  Finally got around to taking a few pics of my collection.  Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do!



Wow!  Those are amazing.  Is that newspaper a clutch??  If so, I want it so bad.  (It really looks like newspaper!)


----------



## thegreenbean

HavPlenty said:


> ^^^^ Good Lord! You are a fan.  Your collection is beautiful.  Looks like you've bought with a lot of thought, care and love.
> 
> Lovely.



Thanks!


----------



## Eru

Just googled around and that newspaper clutch seems to be sold out everywhere.  I have literally no use for a clutch since I can't be trusted not to lose things that aren't attached to me, but it is SO cute.


----------



## thegreenbean

Eru said:


> Wow!  Those are amazing.  Is that newspaper a clutch??  If so, I want it so bad.  (It really looks like newspaper!)



Thanks!  Yes, the newspaper is a clutch!  One of my favs out of the collection! 

I do feel a bit weird when I go into a public bathroom with it tucked under my arm.  Since it looks so darn real!


----------



## thegreenbean

Eru said:


> Just googled around and that newspaper clutch seems to be sold out everywhere.  I have literally no use for a clutch since I can't be trusted not to lose things that aren't attached to me, but it is SO cute.



I want to say I got it early 2011.


----------



## Eru

thegreenbean said:


> Thanks!  Yes, the newspaper is a clutch!  One of my favs out of the collection!
> 
> I do feel a bit weird when I go into a public bathroom with it tucked under my arm.  Since it looks so darn real!



Hahhaa,   I am going to keep looking around for it.  I am so enamored.  Feel free not to answer, but do you recall how much it cost?  I'd love to know in case I see one pop up on ebay.  No worries if you don't remember or don't want to say,


----------



## thegreenbean

Eru said:


> Hahhaa,   I am going to keep looking around for it.  I am so enamored.  Feel free not to answer, but do you recall how much it cost?  I'd love to know in case I see one pop up on ebay.  No worries if you don't remember or don't want to say,



Pretty sure it was $125.  Which it thought was a steal!  Hope you find one!  Such a fun bag!


----------



## thegreenbean

peachygoldfish said:


> my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!
> 
> View attachment 2027745



Love!  I've been wanting the Par Avion!


----------



## thegreenbean

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this bag last night to a concert. It is the piano clutch which was sold at the KS outlet this summer/fall.



Adorable!  How did I miss this bag?  Gotta hunt one down now!


----------



## Eru

peachygoldfish said:


> my newest purchases from the Las Vegas outlet!
> 
> View attachment 2027745



omg I want that change purse.  This thread is so bad for my wallet.  Do you recall how much the change purse was?  Again, feel free not to tell, but now I'm going to go on a hunt for it,


----------



## Eru

thegreenbean said:


> Pretty sure it was $125.  Which it thought was a steal!  Hope you find one!  Such a fun bag!



Wow, that is a lot less than I was expecting!  Awesome.


----------



## prettymonkey26

thegreenbean said:
			
		

> Forgot this one!  Had to show you my Kate Spade Barbie!



wow thats so cute!


----------



## HavPlenty

thegreenbean said:


> Thanks!



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## newsophialover

thegreenbean said:


> Huge Kate Spade fan here!  Been buying her bags for a couple of years now.  Finally got around to taking a few pics of my collection.  Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do!



you have an amazing collection! so cute!!


----------



## Eru

thegreenbean said:


> Pretty sure it was $125.  Which it thought was a steal!  Hope you find one!  Such a fun bag!



Holy snap, just checked ebay and while none are for sale, all but one of the sold ones went for $500+.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

thegreenbean said:


> Adorable!  How did I miss this bag?  Gotta hunt one down now!



Thanks greenbean! They have a bunch on ebay, but they cost a lot more than they did at the outlet.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

thegreenbean said:


> Huge Kate Spade fan here!  Been buying her bags for a couple of years now.  Finally got around to taking a few pics of my collection.  Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do!



Love your collection, especially the newspaper clutch and the Great Gatsby clutch. I purchased the Gatsby book clutch at 30% off but then returned it. I am kicking myself over that!


----------



## thegreenbean

prettymonkey26 said:


> wow thats so cute!



Thanks!  I actually had the doll before any bags!  LOL


----------



## thegreenbean

Picked up this little cutie last night at the outlet!  Only $39!  Woo hoo!


----------



## thegreenbean

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks greenbean! They have a bunch on ebay, but they cost a lot more than they did at the outlet.



You're welcome!  Actually watching one on ebay!


----------



## thegreenbean

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love your collection, especially the newspaper clutch and the Great Gatsby clutch. I purchased the Gatsby book clutch at 30% off but then returned it. I am kicking myself over that!



Thanks!  The book clutch and newspaper are probably two of my favs out of the collection!


----------



## thegreenbean

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you for sharing.



You're welcome!  It's nice to find people that enjoy purses as much as I do!


----------



## Jannychu

Today I bought a new wallet from the Kate Spade San Francisco boutique! It's the Mikas Pond Lacey and I'm loving this royal blue color. I'm not sure what the blue's official name by KS is since it's no longer listed on the e-store. I'm really glad I went with this style instead of the Tudor City Lacey; the texture of the leather on the Mikas Pond adds another interesting dimension to this wallet.







The zip around wallet is my favorite style since I don't need to worry about things falling out. I can also use this wallet as a clutch for when I don't need much else. My iPhone 4S (without its case) can even fit inside and the wallet can still be zipped closed comfortably. It's very spacious for holding all my cards, cash, change, receipts, etc.


----------



## silverstar16

Wow, that color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## HavPlenty

Jannychu said:


> Today I bought a new wallet from the Kate Spade San Francisco boutique! It's the Mikas Pond Lacey and I'm loving this royal blue color. I'm not sure what the blue's official name by KS is since it's no longer listed on the e-store. I'm really glad I went with this style instead of the Tudor City Lacey; the texture of the leather on the Mikas Pond adds another interesting dimension to this wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip around wallet is my favorite style since I don't need to worry about things falling out. I can also use this wallet as a clutch for when I don't need much else. My iPhone 4S (without its case) can even fit inside and the wallet can still be zipped closed comfortably. It's very spacious for holding all my cards, cash, change, receipts, etc.




That is too cute. 
And it fits a lot. Is it soft?
 Did a little Kate Spade shopping today with my daughter at the outlet. I bought her a bag and a wallet for work. I should have gotten myself a wallet.


----------



## Jannychu

silverstar16 said:


> Wow, that color is GORGEOUS!


I know, right? I wanted a poppy, eye-catching color for my wallet and I'm so happy with this choice. *u*



HavPlenty said:


> That is too cute.
> And it fits a lot. Is it soft?
> Did a little Kate Spade shopping today with my daughter at the outlet. I bought her a bag and a wallet for work. I should have gotten myself a wallet.


I originally had my eye on a Tudor City Lacey in the Fiji color but this one immediately caught my attention when I approached the wallet displays! 
The leather is textured with a sort of cross-hatch feel and is on the firm side when you're holding it. The wallet itself feels quite sturdy. Inside, the pebbled leather is quite soft - probably just a notch lower than the luxurious buttery feel of the Little Minka leather.

I definitely want to check out the KS outlet in the recently opened Paragon Premium Outlets in Livermore but it's quite a drive from San Francisco. They should open more KS outlets in NorCal.


----------



## HavPlenty

Jannychu said:


> I know, right? I wanted a poppy, eye-catching color for my wallet and I'm so happy with this choice. *u*
> 
> 
> I originally had my eye on a Tudor City Lacey in the Fiji color but this one immediately caught my attention when I approached the wallet displays!
> The leather is textured with a sort of cross-hatch feel and is on the firm side when you're holding it. The wallet itself feels quite sturdy. Inside, the pebbled leather is quite soft - probably just a notch lower than the luxurious buttery feel of the Little Minka leather.
> 
> I definitely want to check out the KS outlet in the recently opened Paragon Premium Outlets in Livermore but it's quite a drive from San Francisco. They should open more KS outlets in NorCal.



I went to the one in  Cabazon near Palm Springs. The store is kind of small and not a great selection imo. But the sales were awesome. I got her the bag and wallet for around $200.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Jannychu said:


> Today I bought a new wallet from the Kate Spade San Francisco boutique! It's the Mikas Pond Lacey and I'm loving this royal blue color. I'm not sure what the blue's official name by KS is since it's no longer listed on the e-store. I'm really glad I went with this style instead of the Tudor City Lacey; the texture of the leather on the Mikas Pond adds another interesting dimension to this wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip around wallet is my favorite style since I don't need to worry about things falling out. I can also use this wallet as a clutch for when I don't need much else. My iPhone 4S (without its case) can even fit inside and the wallet can still be zipped closed comfortably. It's very spacious for holding all my cards, cash, change, receipts, etc.



Loved the color!!!! I got the same one in green a few months ago but I was seriously considering buying the neon yellow one instead. I had seen this blue one it would have been the winner for sure.


----------



## tiem

My collection


----------



## HavPlenty

tiem said:


> My collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072524



Cute! Now that I think about it, I should have gotten a fun tote while I was at the outlet.


----------



## HavPlenty

Picked this up at the outlet. It was for my daughter and she picked it out.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

HavPlenty said:


> Picked this up at the outlet. It was for my daughter and she picked it out.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

debbiesdaughter said:


> Gorgeous!!!



That color is a knockout. Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

This is one of my favorites from last year.  Cobble Hill Leslie.


----------



## HavPlenty

MiaBorsa said:


> This is one of my favorites from last year.  Cobble Hill Leslie.



That's cute. What is that fabric? I love the color contrast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a tightly woven straw-like material with leather trim.  The inside is black and white stripes.  Just an adorable summer bag.  It almost has a "fishing tackle" look..haha.


----------



## HavPlenty

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a tightly woven straw-like material with leather trim.  The inside is black and white stripes.  Just an adorable summer bag.  It almost has a "fishing tackle" look..haha.



It looks great! It certainly does look adorable.


----------



## Soupir

Nice. Is it the small one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Soupir said:


> Nice. Is it the small one?



Yes, but it's really a "medium" if you ask me.


----------



## silverstar16

Jannychu said:


> I definitely want to check out the KS outlet in the recently opened Paragon Premium Outlets in Livermore but it's quite a drive from San Francisco. They should open more KS outlets in NorCal.


Let us know what it's like if you check it out! I'm in NorCal too but Livermore is a bit further than I want to drive just to go to the outlet. I might be willing if it's worth my while though!


----------



## shoptillidrop

HavPlenty said:


> Picked this up at the outlet. It was for my daughter and she picked it out.



So pretty and love the matching wallet too.


----------



## shoptillidrop

MiaBorsa said:


> This is one of my favorites from last year.  Cobble Hill Leslie.



You've got my thumbs up, GF. Gorgeous and fun looking all in one bag.


----------



## jenniferelaine

tiem said:


> My collection



Gorgeous collection! What are the dimensions of the little pieces?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Here are my 2 KS bags....Cobble hill little minka in forest and cobble hill ellen in dk african violet.  Love them both.  Hoping to add a black penny soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here are my 2 KS bags....Cobble hill little minka in forest and cobble hill ellen in dk african violet.  Love them both.  Hoping to add a black penny soon.



Gorgeous.  The little Minka is one of my favorites.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  The little Minka is one of my favorites.



Thank you.  The little minka is a fabulous bag.  I am so glad I got that one for sure.  Very easy to carry.


----------



## donnaoh

thegreenbean said:


> Huge Kate Spade fan here!  Been buying her bags for a couple of years now.  Finally got around to taking a few pics of my collection.  Hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do!


Wow!!! Lovely!!

I so love two of them in the top picture....the Camel hobo on the top step and the black one on the bottom step...so jelly!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here are my 2 KS bags....Cobble hill little minka in forest and cobble hill ellen in dk african violet.  Love them both.  Hoping to add a black penny soon.


Nice colors. I love my little minka. That Forest Green looks really good. You can't go wrong with that bag in any color. I think the darker colors looks the best because the zipper stands out so much.


----------



## thegreenbean

donnaoh said:


> Wow!!! Lovely!!
> 
> I so love two of them in the top picture....the Camel hobo on the top step and the black one on the bottom step...so jelly!!




Thanks!   That black bag you're referring to was my first Kate Spade!  It's how the obsession started!


----------



## kit23

MiaBorsa said:


> This is one of my favorites from last year.  Cobble Hill Leslie.



I usually just lurk PF, but I signed in specifically to say how much I adore this! Perfect for summer! I think I need this bag in my life. *swoon*


----------



## kit23

debbiesdaughter said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Beautiful beautiful color. Saw this wallet (amongst other gorgeous colors) at the Seattle outlet last week. This is almost making me wish I picked up this shade instead of the white one!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

HavPlenty said:


> Nice colors. I love my little minka. That Forest Green looks really good. You can't go wrong with that bag in any color. I think the darker colors looks the best because the zipper stands out so much.



Thank you!


----------



## baghag411

Sooooo gorgeous!  I love how squishy it is. 



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here are my 2 KS bags....Cobble hill little minka in forest and cobble hill ellen in dk african violet.  Love them both.  Hoping to add a black penny soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thank you.  The little minka is a fabulous bag.  I am so glad I got that one for sure.  Very easy to carry.



Yay!  I just nabbed a Little Minka in the tangerino color from the Surprise Sale for $143!


----------



## Eru

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!  I just nabbed a Little Minka in the tangerino color from the Surprise Sale for $143!



Such a good deal!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Sooooo gorgeous!  I love how squishy it is.



Thanks 



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!  I just nabbed a Little Minka in the tangerino color from the Surprise Sale for $143!



Awesome deal


----------



## HavPlenty

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!  I just nabbed a Little Minka in the tangerino color from the Surprise Sale for $143!



Fantastic Deal!


----------



## CeePee08

thegreenbean said:


> Forgot this one!  Had to show you my Kate Spade Barbie!



I like this Barbie too! &#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Eru said:


> Such a good deal!





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Awesome deal





HavPlenty said:


> Fantastic Deal!



I hope I like the orange color!!  :shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

HavPlenty said:


> Picked this up at the outlet. It was for my daughter and she picked it out.



Love it!  Gorgeous color.


----------



## HavPlenty

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!  Gorgeous color.



Thank you so much. It's such a happy color.


----------



## lula.petunia

So happy to share.. I swear I have never seen anybody carrying a Kate Spade! So I am glad I found this thread 

Here is my Bexley embossed croc suede Stevie in a yummy brown.. this is such a great bag for fall! I really love the suede and purple lining. Very high quality as well! I found mine at TJ Maxx for under $200.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lula.petunia said:


> So happy to share.. I swear I have never seen anybody carrying a Kate Spade! So I am glad I found this thread
> 
> Here is my Bexley embossed croc suede Stevie in a yummy brown.. this is such a great bag for fall! I really love the suede and purple lining. Very high quality as well! I found mine at TJ Maxx for under $200.



Lovely bag!    I love suede bags.


----------



## luvpugz

My "Find" at Nordstrom Rack! Gold Coast MaryAnne


----------



## lula.petunia

luvpugz said:


> My "Find" at Nordstrom Rack! Gold Coast MaryAnne




This is what I want next! I have been showing DH pics!! lol


----------



## lula.petunia

MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely bag!    I love suede bags.



Thank you! It's nice to have a change from smooth leather or fabric.


----------



## HayleyWilliams

luvpugz said:


> My "Find" at Nordstrom Rack! Gold Coast MaryAnne


ah @luvpugz that bag is to die for. gorgeous.


----------



## luvpugz

lula.petunia said:


> This is what I want next! I have been showing DH pics!! lol


Good luck! I do love this. It's just the right size!


----------



## luvpugz

HayleyWilliams said:


> ah @luvpugz that bag is to die for. gorgeous.


Thanks!  it's easy to carry, and it looks great!


----------



## shoptillidrop

luvpugz said:


> My "Find" at Nordstrom Rack! Gold Coast MaryAnne



Beautiful. I have the large Maryanne and melt every time I carry her


----------



## shoptillidrop

luvpugz said:


> My "Find" at Nordstrom Rack! Gold Coast MaryAnne



Beautiful. I have the large Maryanne and melt every time I carry her


----------



## Minne Bags

@Luvpugz- congrats! That bag is gorgeous. Now, I need to check my NR hoping for the same luck.  LOL.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's difficult to capture the vibrant color of this bag, but here's my new "Little Minka" in the tangerino color.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MiaBorsa said:


> It's difficult to capture the vibrant color of this bag, but here's my new "Little Minka" in the tangerino color.



Beautiful!  Yay, glad you ended up loving it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Beautiful!  Yay, glad you ended up loving it!!



Me too!!   YAY!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Here is my new Finley, the sun was shining bright and washed out the color, so I took an up close to show it's deep rich black leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is my new Finley, the sun was shining bright and washed out the color, so I took an up close to show it's deep rich black leather.



Oh, my!  Finley is GORGEOUS!     Congrats!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, my!  Finley is GORGEOUS!     Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Jams0127

These are some beautiful bags


----------



## CashorCredit

My lovely bag!! Primrose Hill Kaelin. I still haven't worn her yet. I tried to upload additional pics but couldn't do so for some reason.


----------



## CashorCredit

My only other Kate Spade bag. Sorry I don't remember the name.


----------



## Nicoline

Kate Spade golden wrislet !!


----------



## elizadolots

Here's my very first KS bag - Wellseley Quinn in Omega Blue. She's my every day bag for the summer right now and is just the perfect size. I love her so much!






I'm going to be going to America in September - California (I have family in San Fransisco) and hopefully New York. Could you ladies let me know where the KS outlets are so that I may peruse them while I'm there?


----------



## Morisa

elizadolots said:


> Here's my very first KS bag - Wellseley Quinn in Omega Blue. She's my every day bag for the summer right now and is just the perfect size. I love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be going to America in September - California (I have family in San Fransisco) and hopefully New York. Could you ladies let me know where the KS outlets are so that I may peruse them while I'm there?



Not sure where you will be in CA and NY, but you can look here: http://www.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Kate-Site/default/Stores-Find and look for the store names that have "outlet" in them.


----------



## acque

Morisa said:


> Not sure where you will be in CA and NY, but you can look here: http://www.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Kate-Site/default/Stores-Find and look for the store names that have "outlet" in them.


There's a KS outlet in Livermore, about 30-45 min. outside of San Francisco. That's the only outlet in northern California so far.


----------



## acque

elizadolots said:


> Here's my very first KS bag - Wellseley Quinn in Omega Blue. She's my every day bag for the summer right now and is just the perfect size. I love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be going to America in September - California (I have family in San Fransisco) and hopefully New York. Could you ladies let me know where the KS outlets are so that I may peruse them while I'm there?


There's a KS outlet in Livermore which is 30-45min. out of San Francisco. That's the only KS outlet so far in Northern California.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

CashorCredit said:


> My lovely bag!! Primrose Hill Kaelin. I still haven't worn her yet. I tried to upload additional pics but couldn't do so for some reason.



Cute!  Love the color and the handles.


----------



## MyClosetIsFull

I love this thread!  I'm new to the forum, but I'm a Kate Spade addict so I'm happy to find this site!

My husband is going out of town tomorrow morning, so once he's gone I will have a little photo session and share my bags.  I love my husband dearly, but he really doesn't understand the whole purse/shoe thing!:shame:


----------



## Eru

I've been meaning to post a photo of my amazing black Clarke for forever, but I'm ALWAYS using it so I haven't had the chance,   Love this bag, so easy to use, and holds way more than I expected.

Taken with the flash--this purse is much prettier in real life (and when it's not laying half full on the floor).  The leather is soooo soft.  For those of you who don't know the Clarke (it doesn't seem to be that popular), it's like a smaller version of the little minka, 







And my little Kate Spade family (from back to front: little minka, clarke, coin a phrase coin purse):


----------



## Eru

elizadolots said:


> Here's my very first KS bag - Wellseley Quinn in Omega Blue. She's my every day bag for the summer right now and is just the perfect size. I love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be going to America in September - California (I have family in San Fransisco) and hopefully New York. Could you ladies let me know where the KS outlets are so that I may peruse them while I'm there?



This is so pretty, I love it.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Eru said:


> I've been meaning to post a photo of my amazing black Clarke for forever, but I'm ALWAYS using it so I haven't had the chance,   Love this bag, so easy to use, and holds way more than I expected.
> 
> Taken with the flash--this purse is much prettier in real life (and when it's not laying half full on the floor).  The leather is soooo soft.  For those of you who don't know the Clarke (it doesn't seem to be that popular), it's like a smaller version of the little minka,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my little Kate Spade family (from back to front: little minka, clarke, coin a phrase coin purse):




Great collection!  I have picked up the clarke several times and checked it out.  I love that style.  It's on my wishlist.  And I LOVE your little minka...that color is fantastic!!


----------



## Eru

Thank you!  I am a little obsessed with the color of my little minka,   If only because I wanted it so badly and it was too late to get one (but then someone returned one to nordstroms the day I happened to wander by!).  

I wish the clarke were on sale places--probably when this season's colors get phased out, more people will snatch them up.  I was lucky enough to get mine (NWT!) on ebay for about $80 off, which I figured was the best I was going to do on a recently released black bag.  Still, it cost more than the little minka, which is absurd, since the little minka is practically the same back, but with the extra handle and 5x the size.


----------



## thegreenbean

This little cutie arrived today! The Pack A Picnic Wristlet!


----------



## Morisa

thegreenbean said:


> This little cutie arrived today! The Pack A Picnic Wristlet!



That is too cute.  Where did you get that?  On the main KS site?


----------



## thegreenbean

Morisa said:


> That is too cute.  Where did you get that?  On the main KS site?



It's from this years spring line, but I don't think it'll be on the website until April.  I called the Broome Street NY store to ask about it's release and that's what the SA told me.  She then asked if I wanted to be notified when it arrived at the store.  Got a phone call last week that they had them and they let me purchase!


----------



## haiirpeace

Does anyone have pictures modeling the Clarke style?


----------



## Eru

haiirpeace said:


> Does anyone have pictures modeling the Clarke style?



I can get you a photo later.  Using a bigger purse right now because I'm at work.


----------



## MyClosetIsFull

Here's a picture of my current Kate Spade collection.  I will be posting some more pictures later this week, because there are some new bags joining my family!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oops.


----------



## lifestylekitty

thegreenbean said:


> This little cutie arrived today! The Pack A Picnic Wristlet!



This looks adorable.


----------



## MissMarion

Boo, I would love to post a pic of my collection but I haven't been able to upload photos to this sitefor quite some time, no matter how small the file size.  I bought some beauties recently.


----------



## MSX

Love the thread! I'll be posting mines too soon!


----------



## Allshinythings

My newest KS purchase. You can handhold and shoulder carry it with the golden chain inside.


----------



## Eru

Adorable!  Love the color,


----------



## happenstance

New here!  

My first Kate Spade comes with a small story, and a question!  My parents went on vacation this week, and my mother wanted to bring me home something.  I told her she didn't have to, but she felt badly because all I ever do is work and I haven't taken time of since 2009.  She spent her whole vacation looking for something to bring me home and then remembered, when she was shopping, that I have been saying for, forever, I wanted a Kate Spade bag (I saw one, way back in the day that I loved, and kicked myself forever afterwards for not putting out the money and buying it).  

When they got home today, my dad came around the corner with a paper bag from the store and said that he had gone in to the store because my mom had said I wanted a bag from there and asked for just the shopping bag and that they happily gave him one.  I laughed and laughed, because, well my dad WOULD do something like that just to make me smile and I thanked him for my new paper shopping bag.  Then he said 'But they said I could only have it if we bought a purse..." and handed me the dust bag with the purse!

Apparently my mom spent over an hour in the store trying to figure out the best one for me. I can't believe how much care she took in to picking one out, and I'm so happy she did. 

Prior to tonight, I had no idea that there were things like MFF or FP but I've certainly learned all about them now!  I have no idea if the purse she got me is MFF or FP, but I love that she took the care to buy it for me.  So, without further ado a somewhat poor quality photo from my iPad: 






So my question is, is it a MFF or a FP one that she got at the outlet?  As far as my googling skills go it's called an Alexander Avenue Large Catalina (in black, obviously!).  I tried to find a list of things that would let you know the difference between the two but so far have come up with nothing.


----------



## Morisa

happenstance said:


> New here!
> 
> My first Kate Spade comes with a small story, and a question!  My parents went on vacation this week, and my mother wanted to bring me home something.  I told her she didn't have to, but she felt badly because all I ever do is work and I haven't taken time of since 2009.  She spent her whole vacation looking for something to bring me home and then remembered, when she was shopping, that I have been saying for, forever, I wanted a Kate Spade bag (I saw one, way back in the day that I loved, and kicked myself forever afterwards for not putting out the money and buying it).
> 
> When they got home today, my dad came around the corner with a paper bag from the store and said that he had gone in to the store because my mom had said I wanted a bag from there and asked for just the shopping bag and that they happily gave him one.  I laughed and laughed, because, well my dad WOULD do something like that just to make me smile and I thanked him for my new paper shopping bag.  Then he said 'But they said I could only have it if we bought a purse..." and handed me the dust bag with the purse!
> 
> Apparently my mom spent over an hour in the store trying to figure out the best one for me. I can't believe how much care she took in to picking one out, and I'm so happy she did.
> 
> Prior to tonight, I had no idea that there were things like MFF or FP but I've certainly learned all about them now!  I have no idea if the purse she got me is MFF or FP, but I love that she took the care to buy it for me.  So, without further ado a somewhat poor quality photo from my iPad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, is it a MFF or a FP one that she got at the outlet?  As far as my googling skills go it's called an Alexander Avenue Large Catalina (in black, obviously!).  I tried to find a list of things that would let you know the difference between the two but so far have come up with nothing.



can you post a picture of the green KS tag with the price on it?  If it's a MFF, it will have two price lines.  If it is a FP, it will have only one line.  If the price sticker is missing, but the tag is still there, post the style number.

Also, this is posted in many places, but just because something is MFF does not mean that it is not as good as a FP item.  There are several lines that are MFF only, like the wellesley line, that a lot of us here think are better than some of the FP lines.


----------



## happenstance

Oh is that all you need to look for? Thanks Morisa! That's easy! I think my mother took the price part of the tag off, but I'll see if she stll has it. She forgot and snatched it back before I could take a better look at it lol!

And yes, I think that some of the MFF lines are just as nice as some of the FP ones!  I have a feeling this is going to start a very dangerous (and expensive) hobby of mine....!


----------



## Eru

Awww what a great story,


----------



## ashooz

Here's my Cobble Hill Little Minka I'm Oyster.


----------



## iubzil

These are mine! 
The one that looks like an envelope is my first and only "made for outlets" piece. All of the others were purchased either online at katespade.com or in the boutique. The last quilted black one "Lauralee" is my latest one. It is a great everyday bag.


----------



## thegreenbean

ashooz said:


> Here's my Cobble Hill Little Minka I'm Oyster.
> View attachment 2122939


LOVE!


----------



## thegreenbean

iubzil said:


> View attachment 2122960
> View attachment 2122962
> View attachment 2122963
> 
> These are mine!
> The one that looks like an envelope is my first and only "made for outlets" piece. All of the others were purchased either online at katespade.com or in the boutique. The last quilted black one "Lauralee" is my latest one. It is a great everyday bag.




What a great collection!


----------



## Morisa

iubzil said:


> View attachment 2122960
> View attachment 2122962
> View attachment 2122963
> 
> These are mine!
> The one that looks like an envelope is my first and only "made for outlets" piece. All of the others were purchased either online at katespade.com or in the boutique. The last quilted black one "Lauralee" is my latest one. It is a great everyday bag.



LOVE the envelope clutch!!  How much can you fit in it?


----------



## iubzil

Morisa said:


> LOVE the envelope clutch!!  How much can you fit in it?



The envelope is actually not a clutch. It is actually a tote. Par Avion Joseph. Made for outlets. It can hold my iPad, files and magazines. 




I forgot to show this one. I use this one as a clutch or purse organizer. It is about 5x7. It holds receipts and my check book. I have used it as a clutch and it can fit my iPhone, some credit cards and lip balm.


----------



## Cujo931

CashorCredit said:


> My lovely bag!! Primrose Hill Kaelin. I still haven't worn her yet. I tried to upload additional pics but couldn't do so for some reason.



Gorgeous! Did you get this at outlet?


----------



## Morisa

iubzil said:


> The envelope is actually not a clutch. It is actually a tote. Par Avion Joseph. Made for outlets. It can hold my iPad, files and magazines.
> 
> View attachment 2123096
> 
> 
> I forgot to show this one. I use this one as a clutch or purse organizer. It is about 5x7. It holds receipts and my check book. I have used it as a clutch and it can fit my iPhone, some credit cards and lip balm.



Thanks for the feedback.  When did you buy it from the outlets, if you don't mind me asking?  Would love to know if I could still find it in-store now!


----------



## iubzil

Morisa said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  When did you buy it from the outlets, if you don't mind me asking?  Would love to know if I could still find it in-store now!



Morisa: I bought it in February 2013 President's Day weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ashooz said:


> Here's my Cobble Hill Little Minka I'm Oyster.
> View attachment 2122939



Love her!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

iubzil said:


> The envelope is actually not a clutch. It is actually a tote. Par Avion Joseph. Made for outlets. It can hold my iPad, files and magazines.
> 
> View attachment 2123096
> 
> 
> I forgot to show this one. I use this one as a clutch or purse organizer. It is about 5x7. It holds receipts and my check book. I have used it as a clutch and it can fit my iPhone, some credit cards and lip balm.



Love this!  Is this a recent item or was it from a while ago (wondering if it's still attainable  )


----------



## iubzil

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love this!  Is this a recent item or was it from a while ago (wondering if it's still attainable  )



Hi. Do you mean the little pouch/clutch? I think that was back in Spring 2012, maybe even Summer.


----------



## MiaBorsa

happenstance said:


> New here!
> 
> My first Kate Spade comes with a small story, and a question!  My parents went on vacation this week, and my mother wanted to bring me home something.  I told her she didn't have to, but she felt badly because all I ever do is work and I haven't taken time of since 2009.  She spent her whole vacation looking for something to bring me home and then remembered, when she was shopping, that I have been saying for, forever, I wanted a Kate Spade bag (I saw one, way back in the day that I loved, and kicked myself forever afterwards for not putting out the money and buying it).
> 
> When they got home today, my dad came around the corner with a paper bag from the store and said that he had gone in to the store because my mom had said I wanted a bag from there and asked for just the shopping bag and that they happily gave him one.  I laughed and laughed, because, well my dad WOULD do something like that just to make me smile and I thanked him for my new paper shopping bag.  Then he said 'But they said I could only have it if we bought a purse..." and handed me the dust bag with the purse!
> 
> Apparently my mom spent over an hour in the store trying to figure out the best one for me. I can't believe how much care she took in to picking one out, and I'm so happy she did.
> 
> Prior to tonight, I had no idea that there were things like MFF or FP but I've certainly learned all about them now!  I have no idea if the purse she got me is MFF or FP, but I love that she took the care to buy it for me.  So, without further ado a somewhat poor quality photo from my iPad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, is it a MFF or a FP one that she got at the outlet?  As far as my googling skills go it's called an Alexander Avenue Large Catalina (in black, obviously!).  I tried to find a list of things that would let you know the difference between the two but so far have come up with nothing.


What a cute story!   And your bag is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ShoeGal0813

Hi Guys, I am new to forums but I found a Kate Spade brand new on Etsy and it looks amazing, the price looks even better.  I just want to know what you guys think and if any of you have this style do you like it???

https://www.etsy.com/listing/128865957/kate-spade-floral-satchel-crossbody?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## ShoeGal0813

Oh and by the way the bag I just mentioned would be my first Kate Spade...


----------



## Morisa

ShoeGal0813 said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to forums but I found a Kate Spade brand new on Etsy and it looks amazing, the price looks even better.  I just want to know what you guys think and if any of you have this style do you like it???
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/128865957/kate-spade-floral-satchel-crossbody?ref=shop_home_feat



Cute, looks like a great bag for the spring!


----------



## theto

New Bond Street Florence. Instant mood pickup!


----------



## thenoob

That bag is a beautiful colour.


----------



## heykariann

theto said:


> New Bond Street Florence. Instant mood pickup!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## theto

thenoob said:


> That bag is a beautiful colour.





heykariann said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!  It really is a great color.  I love how it pops against everything


----------



## Cujo931

theto said:


> New Bond Street Florence. Instant mood pickup!



I want this bag so badly!


----------



## HavPlenty

MiaBorsa said:


> It's difficult to capture the vibrant color of this bag, but here's my new "Little Minka" in the tangerino color.


That looks good. Fabulous color.


----------



## heartbeats

Here are my Kate Spade goods!

Charlotte Street Miles in black - my trustworthy work bag
Cobble Hill Little Minka in natural metallic - the fun weekend bag

And some accessories to go with the bags...

Mikas Pond Lacey in black
Spotted floral cosmetic case in flaise
Made in the shade coin purse
Harrison Street Jenny Ann in lazuli

All were purchased this year.


----------



## theweimsmom

My  Erin classic Noel in chocolate.  My husband dislikes this bag so I always use it on business trips.


----------



## Morisa

heartbeats said:


> Here are my Kate Spade goods!
> 
> Charlotte Street Miles in black - my trustworthy work bag
> Cobble Hill Little Minka in natural metallic - the fun weekend bag
> 
> And some accessories to go with the bags...
> 
> Mikas Pond Lacey in black
> Spotted floral cosmetic case in flaise
> Made in the shade coin purse
> Harrison Street Jenny Ann in lazuli
> 
> All were purchased this year.



Nice haul!!  How are you liking the Miles?  How much can you fit in that bag?


----------



## heartbeats

Morisa said:


> Nice haul!!  How are you liking the Miles?  How much can you fit in that bag?



Thank you! I like the Miles a lot. The different compartments really help me keep my things organized. I use the middle zipper pocket for little things I don't want falling out of my bag like keys and earbuds. One side is for a small cosmetic case and sunglasses, and the other side has the wallet/coin purse, etc. My Kindle Keyboard fits nicely into it as well and I can still snap the bag closed with it. 

The top handles were a bit stiff at first and one of them kept falling when I carried the bag on my shoulder... but I think that has gotten arguably better with more regular wear. The leather is holding up well, with hardly any scratches or marks visible. I don't really baby my bags, so that's always a good thing for me.

Hope my comments weren't too long! Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## lightblue_hk

anyone remember this bag? bought quite a while ago


----------



## lightblue_hk

heartbeats said:


> Here are my Kate Spade goods!
> 
> Charlotte Street Miles in black - my trustworthy work bag
> Cobble Hill Little Minka in natural metallic - the fun weekend bag
> 
> And some accessories to go with the bags...
> 
> Mikas Pond Lacey in black
> Spotted floral cosmetic case in flaise
> Made in the shade coin purse
> Harrison Street Jenny Ann in lazuli
> 
> All were purchased this year.



the charlotte street miles in black looks really structured! would be a great work bag, too bad don't see it in store any more...


----------



## pauii

My one and only KS bag. Even though i don't get to take her out much, couldn't get myself to sell her. Love her to bits.


----------



## shoptillidrop

(L-R) Gold Coast Large Maryanne, GC Sierra and GC Lauralee


----------



## shoptillidrop

Gold Coast Charlize in eggplant.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Signature Spade Jane Tote in dark chino


----------



## shoptillidrop

(L-R) Gold Coast Flannel Maryanne in heather grey, GC Serena in cashew and GC Georgina in maraschino.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Two more wallets


----------



## thenoob

shoptillidrop said:


> Gold Coast Charlize in eggplant.



I really like this one!


----------



## Morisa

shoptillidrop said:


> (L-R) Gold Coast Large Maryanne, GC Sierra and GC Lauralee



Love this.  How do you like the Sierra?


----------



## shoptillidrop

thenoob said:


> I really like this one!



Thanks, its prettier in person


----------



## shoptillidrop

Morisa said:


> Love this.  How do you like the Sierra?



The Sierra was my very first KS bag and absolutely love it. It's a great tote size without being too big. I use it probably more than I do the black Maryanne. Would love this bag in cashew as well


----------



## bagee

shoptillidrop said:


> (L-R) Gold Coast Large Maryanne, GC Sierra and GC Lauralee



I have the Sierra too....need to get her out!!!


----------



## heartbeats

lightblue_hk said:


> the charlotte street miles in black looks really structured! would be a great work bag, too bad don't see it in store any more...



It actually IS my work bag and it works great! I'm sure there are other KS structured styles that can be awesome work bags - I think the Charlotte Street Reena might be pretty similar to the Miles from the looks of it


----------



## heartbeats

shoptillidrop said:


> (L-R) Gold Coast Flannel Maryanne in heather grey, GC Serena in cashew and GC Georgina in maraschino.



Wow, you have a gorgeous Gold Coast collection!!


----------



## shoptillidrop

heartbeats said:


> Wow, you have a gorgeous Gold Coast collection!!



Thank you  Kate Spade puts out great bags, doesn't she?  I enjoy them - a little too much, maybe


----------



## enlyghtnd

Hudson street Carla.

 One of the best and most durable bags I own. She's almost 5 years old and in my opinion an unexpected workhorse. I own Dooney and Bourke, Michael Kors, Coach, and Louis Vuitton. I have to say that it is amazing to have a 5 yo leather bag that shows no sign of wear and tear.


----------



## anthrosphere

Radio Samira Clutch in Mint.







A bit bigger than I expected. I can fit my Samsung Galaxy Note phone in here, but unfortunately it cannot fit my keys.  My car uses a thick remote key, but the clutch cannot fit the key inside without popping open. So carrying this bag is difficult when you're wearing something that doesn't have any pockets. I still love it to death though, it's a great conversation piece and just so fun to carry. I just wish KS strengthened the lock somehow to keep this bag from popping open so much.


----------



## Morisa

anthrosphere said:


> Radio Samira Clutch in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit bigger than I expected. I can fit my Samsung Galaxy Note phone in here, but unfortunately it cannot fit my keys.  My car uses a thick remote key, but the clutch cannot fit the key inside without popping open. So carrying this bag is difficult when you're wearing something that doesn't have any pockets. I still love it to death though, it's a great conversation piece and just so fun to carry. I just wish KS strengthened the lock somehow to keep this bag from popping open so much.



oh it is so cute!! can you post a picture of the inside?


----------



## anthrosphere

Morisa said:


> oh it is so cute!! can you post a picture of the inside?



Thank you! And that is no problem! I took other pictures of the bag too, such as the bow on top and chain strap! Enjoy!


----------



## Morisa

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! And that is no problem! I took other pictures of the bag too, such as the bow on top and chain strap! Enjoy!



Gorgeous!  I wish I had a use for such a cute clutch in my life.  enjoy!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Thank you Morisa!


----------



## Ghost55

Kate Spade Quinn


----------



## Design1230

My sophia


----------



## luv2run41

My two new And first Kate SPade!!


----------



## bagee

luv2run41 said:


> My two new And first Kate SPade!!



Both really cute! What is the name of the second one? If you don't mind?!


----------



## luv2run41

bagee said:


> Both really cute! What is the name of the second one? If you don't mind?!


The second bag is small maeda in snapdragon pink and the first is Georgina.


----------



## bagee

luv2run41 said:


> The second bag is small maeda in snapdragon pink and the first is Georgina.



Thanks! Very cute!!


----------



## luxluna

happenstance said:


> New here!
> 
> My first Kate Spade comes with a small story, and a question!  My parents went on vacation this week, and my mother wanted to bring me home something.  I told her she didn't have to, but she felt badly because all I ever do is work and I haven't taken time of since 2009.  She spent her whole vacation looking for something to bring me home and then remembered, when she was shopping, that I have been saying for, forever, I wanted a Kate Spade bag (I saw one, way back in the day that I loved, and kicked myself forever afterwards for not putting out the money and buying it).
> 
> When they got home today, my dad came around the corner with a paper bag from the store and said that he had gone in to the store because my mom had said I wanted a bag from there and asked for just the shopping bag and that they happily gave him one.  I laughed and laughed, because, well my dad WOULD do something like that just to make me smile and I thanked him for my new paper shopping bag.  Then he said 'But they said I could only have it if we bought a purse..." and handed me the dust bag with the purse!
> 
> Apparently my mom spent over an hour in the store trying to figure out the best one for me. I can't believe how much care she took in to picking one out, and I'm so happy she did.
> 
> Prior to tonight, I had no idea that there were things like MFF or FP but I've certainly learned all about them now!  I have no idea if the purse she got me is MFF or FP, but I love that she took the care to buy it for me.  So, without further ado a somewhat poor quality photo from my iPad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, is it a MFF or a FP one that she got at the outlet?  As far as my googling skills go it's called an Alexander Avenue Large Catalina (in black, obviously!).  I tried to find a list of things that would let you know the difference between the two but so far have come up with nothing.



You are so blessed with such funny and sweet parents!


----------



## Clovers

A pretty penny  The oyster was my first, I attached a crossbody strap to it and it's wonderful.  Will do the same to the adriatic too!! Love the size of this bag, the feel of the leather.  I also had a penny is Palamino but the pebbled leather texture is different from these two, weird...Palamino has bigger "pebbling" and is not as soft for some reason - so back it went.


----------



## violetunderground

My new oyster cobble hill leslie convertible satchel with a jc sun charm on it.


----------



## Clovers

violetunderground said:


> My new oyster cobble hill leslie convertible satchel with a jc sun charm on it.



Cute! Love the cobble hill collection. Especially in oyster  very nice. 

Here oyster penny next to palomino for color comparison.


----------



## thegreenbean

Picked up this little cutie last week!  It's a popsicle coin purse!


----------



## silverstar16

debbiesdaughter said:


> Here is my current collection of Kate bags.  I clearly love a little color! I have owned many others but these are the ones that continue to stay around!  They are from top left to bottom:
> -Purple is Wellesley Elena in color Orchid
> -Teal bag is an oldie!  It is a Wellesley Dane in color Peacock
> -Pink is the Bow Valley Rosa
> -Black faux snake is a spot varnish black Maryanne
> -Bronze faux snakeskin is my most treasured Kate Spade remember stalking the website until it was in stock, it is the Storm King Willa in slate
> -Kelly green is the Flicker bag


I know this was a few months ago, but WOW! What a gorgeous collection - so many different styles, shapes, and colors. Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

silverstar16 said:


> I know this was a few months ago, but WOW! What a gorgeous collection - so many different styles, shapes, and colors. Sooooo beautiful!



Thank you so much!!!  I'm saving my funds right now for a new one!!


----------



## thenoob

thegreenbean said:


> Picked up this little cutie last week!  It's a popsicle coin purse!



Its adorable!


----------



## joni80

Kate Spade was my first designer bag; have sold several since then, but these two are here to stay


----------



## pauii

joni80 said:


> Kate Spade was my first designer bag; have sold several since then, but these two are here to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213001
> View attachment 2213004



Love the popping colors!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

thegreenbean said:


> Picked up this little cutie last week!  It's a popsicle coin purse!



Super fun and cute!


----------



## scrpo83

My one and only Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Black


----------



## 1fabmom

joni80 said:


> Kate Spade was my first designer bag; have sold several since then, but these two are here to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213001
> View attachment 2213004



I am drooling over this purple! Was that color a limited edition for the Gold Coast line?


----------



## Gettahermes

the new one


----------



## joni80

1fabmom said:


> I am drooling over this purple! Was that color a limited edition for the Gold Coast line?



I dont know if it was a limited color; I got it almost a year ago for a very good price from KS website, but havent got a chance to use it yet.


----------



## jules 8

scrpo83 said:


> My one and only Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Black



Please tell me, is the leather as soft as it looks?


----------



## amy1677

My latest Kate spade. Love it!!


----------



## scrpo83

jules 8 said:


> Please tell me, is the leather as soft as it looks?



Yes it is!!  Plus I love the look and feel of the lining..


----------



## luv2run41

amy1677 said:


> My latest Kate spade. Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215267


 
Is this alessa?? I am trying to decide between Alessa or kaleigh.
Can you post a model pic with and without cross body strap PLLLLLLEEEEASE!!


----------



## PattyM

I waffled on the gilt sale because I couldn't decide between the jenkins blue or deep pink.  Well I happened to be at Marshalls and I saw a couple of KS bags.  One of them was the Little Minka in deep pink so at $20 less than gilt's sale I snatched it up.


----------



## PattyM

Prior to finding the Little Minka I was at the Nordstrom Rack and saw this one.  It matches some of the clothing I have purchased lately so I snagged this Baxter Street Hailey in Brightemer


----------



## PattyM

And final post, this little black clutch is the first KS also a find at NR.


----------



## silverstar16

PattyM said:


> I waffled on the gilt sale because I couldn't decide between the jenkins blue or deep pink.  Well I happened to be at Marshalls and I saw a couple of KS bags.  One of them was the Little Minka in deep pink so at $20 less than gilt's sale I snatched it up.



I was deciding between the same two colors too! I loooooove pink but I am trying not to have an entirely pink purse collection and I really liked that shade of blue, so I kept clicking back and forth between the deep pink and Jenkins blue on gilt and agonizing (I know, like this is an actual problem, haha). 

I ended up finding a Little Minka in deep pink for even less than gilt's price so that made the decision a lot easier. It was like the universe saying, "You know you want this in pink!" Since I don't have a pink leather bag in the same shape/size as the Little Minka, I'm telling myself it's okay that I just bought another pink bag. It should be here by Monday. I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## silverstar16

This is my very first Kate Spade bag, the Grand Street Gabriel. I looooove the adorable lining!


----------



## jenniferelaine

^^i have that same bag & in white, too. The lining is what sold me on it.


----------



## silverstar16

I like the bag but I LOVE the lining. Without it, this would be just another black bag. A nice black bag, to be sure, but the lining is so fun and cheerful. It makes me think of picnics and summer!


----------



## jules 8

PattyM said:


> I waffled on the gilt sale because I couldn't decide between the jenkins blue or deep pink.  Well I happened to be at Marshalls and I saw a couple of KS bags.  One of them was the Little Minka in deep pink so at $20 less than gilt's sale I snatched it up.



Please, tell me... is the leather on this bag soft, and is the short handle soft-ish ?  Thanks....I love the look of this bag, but the short handle  on my shoulder might bother me....


----------



## PattyM

jules 8 said:


> Please, tell me... is the leather on this bag soft, and is the short handle soft-ish ?  Thanks....I love the look of this bag, but the short handle  on my shoulder might bother me....



Yes the leather is soft.  And the handle is soft.  I tried it on my shoulder with most of the stuffing still in the bag and it felt okay but I didn't like the way it wore.  Since it is a larger east/west I would prefer a different drop length to be able to wear it well on the shoulder.  It does look adorable on the arm and with the long strap on the shoulder.  So I plan on using the short handle on my arm and will adjust the length of the strap so that it hangs well off my shoulder.


----------



## tanya1729

joni80 said:


> Kate Spade was my first designer bag; have sold several since then, but these two are here to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213001
> View attachment 2213004



Oh they are beautiful! I love the orange bag, I am new to Kate spade what style is this? I have been looking for a tote that stunning!!


----------



## wobertow

Hi ladies! I recently bought a kate spade diaper bag. I'm 37weeks and our baby girl is coming soon!!! Sooo excited


----------



## mayski

Beautiful diaper bag! And congrats on your baby girl


----------



## Mayfly285

wobertow said:


> Hi ladies! I recently bought a kate spade diaper bag. I'm 37weeks and our baby girl is coming soon!!! Sooo excited
> 
> Congratulations on your lovely bag and your baby girl-to-be!  My first Kate Spade in 2006 was a red patent Victoria baby bag - I loved the pockets, wipe-clean lining and matching change mat! It still looks immaculate today as an everyday bag!


----------



## wobertow

mayski said:


> Beautiful diaper bag! And congrats on your baby girl



Thanks mayski


----------



## wobertow

Mayfly285 said:


> wobertow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I recently bought a kate spade diaper bag. I'm 37weeks and our baby girl is coming soon!!! Sooo excited
> 
> Congratulations on your lovely bag and your baby girl-to-be!  My first Kate Spade in 2006 was a red patent Victoria baby bag - I loved the pockets, wipe-clean lining and matching change mat! It still looks immaculate today as an everyday bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mayfly285!!!  i'm so glad you liked your baby bag so much. I'm hoping to have the same experience with mine
Click to expand...


----------



## Mayfly285

wobertow said:


> Mayfly285 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mayfly285!!!  i'm so glad you liked your baby bag so much. I'm hoping to have the same experience with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will!  It's beautiful and practical and hopefully will serve you long after your little one is out of nappies!!   Good luck with your last few weeks before the birth.  X
Click to expand...


----------



## silverstar16

If you don't think you need a diaper bag (either because you don't have kids or they're long past the diaper stage), diaper bags make AWESOME gym bags, overnight bags, and carryon bags. I have one that I use for travel and the extra pockets are so helpful for organizing. 

It's rare to find a regular bag with an inner slip pocket big enough to hold a water bottle upright so that's a huge bonus! Way better than knowing my water bottle will tip over and hoping it doesn't leak. 

The diaper bags that have a separate zip pocket for the little foam changing pad are great because you can use that compartment to stash a pair of shoes (the germaphobe in me loves that because I don't want shoe/ground cooties all over everything else on my bag).


----------



## wobertow

silverstar16 said:


> If you don't think you need a diaper bag (either because you don't have kids or they're long past the diaper stage), diaper bags make AWESOME gym bags, overnight bags, and carryon bags. I have one that I use for travel and the extra pockets are so helpful for organizing.
> 
> It's rare to find a regular bag with an inner slip pocket big enough to hold a water bottle upright so that's a huge bonus! Way better than knowing my water bottle will tip over and hoping it doesn't leak.
> 
> The diaper bags that have a separate zip pocket for the little foam changing pad are great because you can use that compartment to stash a pair of shoes (the germaphobe in me loves that because I don't want shoe/ground cooties all over everything else on my bag).



That's such a cool idea  i love it when bags are multifunctional and long lasting  thanks silverstar16


----------



## Mayfly285

silverstar16 said:


> This is my very first Kate Spade bag, the Grand Street Gabriel. I looooove the adorable lining!
> View attachment 2219460
> 
> View attachment 2219462


 
She's gorgeous - congratulations!    Are those little pockets I see on the front, too?    I love the contrast lining - so unexpected from the outside!


----------



## silverstar16

Mayfly285 said:


> She's gorgeous - congratulations!    Are those little pockets I see on the front, too?    I love the contrast lining - so unexpected from the outside!



Yes, there are slip pockets on the front and back of the Gabriel! I can never say no to extra pockets!


----------



## Mayfly285

silverstar16 said:


> Yes, there are slip pockets on the front and back of the Gabriel! I can never say no to extra pockets!


 
Hee hee!    Me neither - I can't resist "organisational features" - as if somehow I'll be magically organised!    Some hope!  Beautiful bag, though; congratulations!


----------



## silverstar16

This is my second Kate Spade purchase, the Wellesley Elena in Fiesta Rose, which I purchased in part thanks to the awesome TPFers who answered a million questions I asked about Elena & Quinn. You guys are so helpful!

I took so many pictures with different lighting and with/without flash, but I couldn't quite get the color to come out true to life. It's less vivid than it appears here, and slightly paler in color.


----------



## thenoob

silverstar16 said:


> This is my second Kate Spade purchase, the Wellesley Elena in Fiesta Rose, which I purchased in part thanks to the awesome TPFers who answered a million questions I asked about Elena & Quinn. You guys are so helpful!
> 
> I took so many pictures with different lighting and with/without flash, but I couldn't quite get the color to come out true to life. It's less vivid than it appears here, and slightly paler in color.
> 
> View attachment 2223743



Pretty!


----------



## meeouw2

Here is my 3rd and 4th Kate spade

love them!












thats it, I'm on a big banned


----------



## stephaniem1027

my newest baby. I love the Kate Spade Quinn. This is my 7th Quinn. I want it in black and Tiffany Blue.


----------



## silverstar16

Ooh, what color is your new Quinn? I love that KS has so many different shades of pink!


----------



## silverstar16

meeouw2 said:


> Here is my 3rd and 4th Kate spade
> 
> love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it, I'm on a big banned


Ha, I love how it looks like he's checking out your new bag! I'm on a ban now too. I just bought #3 & #4 and that's it for now!


----------



## tatertot

Just got this cutie and I am so, so happy to finally have this version of the "book" clutch.


----------



## bakeacookie

tatertot said:


> Just got this cutie and I am so, so happy to finally have this version of the "book" clutch.



That's a cute one!


----------



## tatertot

bakeacookie said:


> That's a cute one!



Thank you so much! Our anniversary is this coming weekend so I figured it was a fitting time to get it


----------



## Lindentree

My new large black Gold Coast Georgina! I got her at the outlet in Aurora, IL tonight. $146.00 + tax. I'm doing a happy dance tonight!  They also had them in cashew. This was my first outlet mall purchase. I had so much fun!


----------



## Chaeriste

I purchased this beauty today- Cobble Hill Little Minka in Deep Pink 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also found the Mika's Pond Darla wallet in Gold


----------



## thegreenbean

This showed up yesterday!

Cinema City Popcorn Bag


----------



## bakeacookie

thegreenbean said:


> This showed up yesterday!
> 
> Cinema City Popcorn Bag



That's adorable!


----------



## mrskb81

stephaniem1027 said:


> View attachment 2227958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest baby. I love the Kate Spade Quinn. This is my 7th Quinn. I want it in black and Tiffany Blue.


Are the charms Kate Spade also? They're perfect with your bag!!


----------



## lia margaretha

My 1st Kate spade mercer isle booker bag & mercer isle cindy wallet


----------



## theto

thegreenbean said:


> This showed up yesterday!  Cinema City Popcorn Bag



So cute!!!


----------



## theto

lia margaretha said:


> My 1st Kate spade mercer isle booker bag & mercer isle cindy wallet



They look lovely together!  I have to say this style looks some much better in real pictures to my eyes than the website.  Beautiful!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

lia margaretha said:


> My 1st Kate spade mercer isle booker bag & mercer isle cindy wallet
> View attachment 2248959


O my! That is a beautiful set!!! I know what I'm lusting after now!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

My first Kate Spade bag. I got her at the last 20% sale items online!


----------



## thenoob

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> My first Kate Spade bag. I got her at the last 20% sale items online!



Pretty!


----------



## lia margaretha

theto said:


> They look lovely together!  I have to say this style looks some much better in real pictures to my eyes than the website.  Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## lia margaretha

theto said:


> They look lovely together!  I have to say this style looks some much better in real pictures to my eyes than the website.  Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## No Cute

thegreenbean said:


> This showed up yesterday!
> 
> Cinema City Popcorn Bag



Love this bag. I've never seen it but love it!!!


----------



## purplewithenvy

thegreenbean said:


> This showed up yesterday!
> 
> Cinema City Popcorn Bag



WANT!  Can you do a full review/reveal on this with more photos?


----------



## thegreenbean

bakeacookie said:


> That's adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## thegreenbean

purplewithenvy said:


> WANT!  Can you do a full review/reveal on this with more photos?



I'll be loading more pics tomorrow!


----------



## thegreenbean

theto said:


> So cute!!!



Thanks!


----------



## thegreenbean

No Cute said:


> Love this bag. I've never seen it but love it!!!



It's a new release!  I've been lusting after it when I saw the preview a couple of months ago!


----------



## purplewithenvy

thegreenbean said:


> I'll be loading more pics tomorrow!



Awesome, thank you! I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## No Cute

thegreenbean said:


> It's a new release!  I've been lusting after it when I saw the preview a couple of months ago!



It's great.  I'd enjoy seeing more pictures.  Also, I'm curious how it is to carry.  Comfy?  Fits necessities?  That sort of thing.

Looking forward to me details from you.


----------



## thegreenbean

purplewithenvy said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'll be on the lookout.


 
Finally posted pics.  Did up it's own reveal thread!

http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/instant-reveal-827243.html


----------



## thegreenbean

No Cute said:


> It's great. I'd enjoy seeing more pictures. Also, I'm curious how it is to carry. Comfy? Fits necessities? That sort of thing.
> 
> Looking forward to me details from you.


 
Finally posted pics!  Did a reveal!

http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/instant-reveal-827243.html

It's got alot of room!  Measured it at almost 8 1/4" tall and 5" wide.  I would say it's the size of an actual medium popcorn box!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

My first Kate! 
I was amazed by the colors, quality and the good taste of the products I saw in Kate Spade store. I immediatelly fell in love with the designs. 

I bought myself a Cobble Hill Little Minka. It's perfect for me cause I'm starting my post graduation course in a couple of weeks and I wanted a bag that didn't draw too much attention, but would still be very pretty, durable and in leather. No more Chanel for me, now all I want is Kate


----------



## thenoob

Jolly Wolf said:


> My first Kate!
> I was amazed by the colors, quality and the good taste of the products I saw in Kate Spade store. I immediatelly fell in love with the designs.
> 
> I bought myself a Cobble Hill Little Minka. It's perfect for me cause I'm starting my post graduation course in a couple of weeks and I wanted a bag that didn't draw too much attention, but would still be very pretty, durable and in leather. No more Chanel for me, now all I want is Kate



Pretty colour!


----------



## silverstar16

I almost got that lovely purple Little Minka because I thought do I really need three pink Kate Spade bags? Then I realized yes, I do! Hahaha.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

I understand! Pink is awesome!! And so is your bag! *.*


----------



## Lindentree

I'm very disappointed in Kate Spade right now...ordered two Maryanne bags from the website and had to send them back because they had marks or were damaged in some way. Then my husband ordered a black Maryanne from their New York flagship store...my photos show what came in the mail...unbelievable...


----------



## Lindentree

Another photo...


----------



## Lindentree

I called to complain and I was just totally blown off--I'm really not a big K.S. fan right now...and I was so excited at first.:cry


----------



## MademoiselleC

Jolly Wolf said:


> My first Kate!
> I was amazed by the colors, quality and the good taste of the products I saw in Kate Spade store. I immediatelly fell in love with the designs.
> 
> I bought myself a Cobble Hill Little Minka. It's perfect for me cause I'm starting my post graduation course in a couple of weeks and I wanted a bag that didn't draw too much attention, but would still be very pretty, durable and in leather. No more Chanel for me, now all I want is Kate


 
Love the look of the leather!


----------



## southlandjulie

New saffiano bags at outlets. Newburyport Lane in robins egg color (full price is $335). Beautiful striped lining rather than polka dots. It's love!


----------



## Threshold

My first Kate Spade was her bronze, zip-around wallet.  This beauty arrived today, my second.

















Isn't she just mouthwateringly gorgeous???


----------



## MiaBorsa

Score from Gilt...  KS Cobble Hill Finley and matching wallet.  BOTH for $187 brand new.


----------



## Threshold

MiaBorsa said:


> Score from Gilt...  KS Cobble Hill Finley and matching wallet.  BOTH for $187 brand new.



Those are beauties!  And good year round, jeans or office.  Good on you!!!!


----------



## Thetaaj

I NEVER liked her stuff!  BUT OMG, I love her newer designs! I instantly fell in love with this red Kaleigh and I use my Cobble Hill wristlet for a make up bag. I'm loving the lining in both!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Has anyone who's been to the outlets lately noticed if they have the Small Gabriel from last year? I really want it in green & have been just kicking myself for not getting it. Hoping it will show up somewhere...


----------



## dooneybaby

It's not a bag, but I think it's the cutest thing. A Kate Spade silk scarf I picked up today at TJMaxx.


----------



## No Cute

dooneybaby said:


> It's not a bag, but I think it's the cutest thing. A Kate Spade silk scarf I picked up today at TJMaxx.



That is super cute. Good price?


----------



## dooneybaby

No Cute said:


> That is super cute. Good price?


Retail was $100 and I got it for $40. Being that I'm used to purchasing Hermes scarves, that seems like a bargain to me!


----------



## simplecez

my very first Kate Spade bag... i got this in New Jersey &#57378;&#57378;&#57378;&#57431;&#57431;&#57358;


----------



## thenoob

simplecez said:


> my very first Kate Spade bag... i got this in New Jersey &#57378;&#57378;&#57378;&#57431;&#57431;&#57358;



Pretty


----------



## Djmagain

I just got the Flicker Tenley. I also love KS key chains and fobs. I just found one tucked in a dust bag! Love surprise finds.
Donna


----------



## Djmagain

Threshold said:


> My first Kate Spade was her bronze, zip-around wallet.  This beauty arrived today, my second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she just mouthwateringly gorgeous???


:drool Drool! I love the color.


----------



## Threshold

Djmagain said:


> :drool Drool! I love the color.



Thank you!

Trying to find a burnt orange KS crossbody.  Suggestions anyone?


----------



## thegreenbean

dooneybaby said:


> It's not a bag, but I think it's the cutest thing. A Kate Spade silk scarf I picked up today at TJMaxx.



Love!


----------



## grannytoabbi

one more pic to come


----------



## grannytoabbi

grannytoabbi said:


> one more pic to come


 
I bought these 2 KS bags last week when my daughter and I went on our annual 2 day 2 night shopping trip to the Camarillo outlets.  These are the only 2 KS I have and am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## grannytoabbi

grannytoabbi said:


> I bought these 2 KS bags last week when my daughter and I went on our annual 2 day 2 night shopping trip to the Camarillo outlets. These are the only 2 KS I have and am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## carinas

Jolly Wolf said:


> My first Kate!
> I was amazed by the colors, quality and the good taste of the products I saw in Kate Spade store. I immediatelly fell in love with the designs.
> 
> I bought myself a Cobble Hill Little Minka. It's perfect for me cause I'm starting my post graduation course in a couple of weeks and I wanted a bag that didn't draw too much attention, but would still be very pretty, durable and in leather. No more Chanel for me, now all I want is Kate



Gorgeous! What is the name of this purple? Thanks


----------



## becreative

My favorite Kate Spade that I love.  Will post a picture of the lining which is black and white poka dots.  Too cute!


----------



## Pursefreak0

My only kate spade so far defiantly not my last! Got her at nordstrum rack for $170! Cobble hill


----------



## muggles

Love the cobble hill, have the same bag in pink!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Hubby got me this for my bday today! Large minka!!! Love her


----------



## Threshold

Pursefreak0 said:


> Hubby got me this for my bday today! Large minka!!! Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279158
> View attachment 2279159



BEAUTIFUL!!!!  And happy b-day!


----------



## muggles

I got the pink one for my birthday last week!Congrats!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Exchanged my large minka for the smaller version it was just to big for me this one is perfect size! And still plenty big and cute to wear cross body as well


----------



## machihazel

Ever since I saw a lady carrying this bag almost half a year ago, I hadn't been able to get it out of my head! It went off of the KS site recently so I finally purchased it on ebay before it was too late. 

Here's my first ever KS bag - the Georgina! 








I love her so dearly! My MBMJ Hobo failed (its shape went awkward) only after one season. I hope this will last me for at least a couple years... *fingers cross*


----------



## thenoob

machihazel said:


> Ever since I saw a lady carrying this bag almost half a year ago, I hadn't been able to get it out of my head! It went off of the KS site recently so I finally purchased it on ebay before it was too late.
> 
> Here's my first ever KS bag - the Georgina!
> 
> View attachment 2283503
> 
> View attachment 2283504
> 
> View attachment 2283505
> 
> 
> I love her so dearly! My MBMJ Hobo failed (its shape went awkward) only after one season. I hope this will last me for at least a couple years... *fingers cross*



I love that bag!


----------



## Threshold

machihazel said:


> Ever since I saw a lady carrying this bag almost half a year ago, I hadn't been able to get it out of my head! It went off of the KS site recently so I finally purchased it on ebay before it was too late.
> 
> Here's my first ever KS bag - the Georgina!
> 
> View attachment 2283503
> 
> View attachment 2283504
> 
> View attachment 2283505
> 
> 
> I love her so dearly! My MBMJ Hobo failed (its shape went awkward) only after one season. I hope this will last me for at least a couple years... *fingers cross*



You wear the Georgina soooo well, I just went shopping for one.  Unfortunately, I need a crossbody.  Sigh.  Maybe one day...?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Threshold said:


> You wear the Georgina soooo well, I just went shopping for one.  Unfortunately, I need a crossbody.  Sigh.  Maybe one day...?



There's a small Georgina with a cross-body strap on surprise sale RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Kellymanuel

I just got my first kate spade. The grove court Blaine in black. It's awesome and I love it!


----------



## Threshold

NicoleByTheLake said:


> There's a small Georgina with a cross-body strap on surprise sale RIGHT NOW!



Thanks for the tip!  It's green, so I'll keep looking until I find one in black.


----------



## oliviacochu

all typed up clyde crossbody satchel


----------



## bakeacookie

oliviacochu said:


> all typed up clyde crossbody satchel



That bag had me notice Kate spade. Love it!


----------



## Threshold

My zip around clutch/wallet...






 ...that goes with:


----------



## oliviacochu

bakeacookie said:


> That bag had me notice Kate spade. Love it!



thanks! wanted a unique one for my first kate spade bag...


----------



## Gkelly11

My summer carrying bag


----------



## silverstar16

Love the matching pen!


----------



## kmkuan123

My new Kate Spade! Loving the red!


----------



## trendyaznchica

Finally got my package from the Surprise Sale - introducing my first Kate Spade, the Cobble Hill Kori in dark cobalt! Second pic is more true to color.


----------



## Chaeriste

Just received my KS wristlet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Really cute.


----------



## thenoob

Chaeriste said:


> Just received my KS wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294602
> View attachment 2294603
> View attachment 2294604
> 
> 
> Really cute.



Its so pretty.


----------



## Luba87

thenoob said:


> Its so pretty.


very cute indeed!


----------



## Chaeriste

Luba87 said:


> very cute indeed!



Thanks!!! It holds my iPhone, key, lip balm and money/cards in the front pocket. Yay!!


----------



## happenstance

trendyaznchica said:


> Finally got my package from the Surprise Sale - introducing my first Kate Spade, the Cobble Hill Kori in dark cobalt! Second pic is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2291899
> 
> 
> View attachment 2291900



Ooooh! Grabby hands! Love that color!


----------



## September24

Gkelly11 said:


> My summer carrying bag



I have been wanting that bag forever! Finally got it in black this summer and I love it! Yours is gorgeous in blue


----------



## mahiramorrison

the super cute tudor city holly


----------



## oliviacochu

In love with my little kennedy


----------



## happenstance

oliviacochu said:


> In love with my little kennedy


 

That Kennedy is my favorite color, but I never think to wear it/buy things in that color...going to have to look in to this further....


----------



## myosepha

Chaeriste said:


> Just received my KS wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294602
> View attachment 2294603
> View attachment 2294604
> 
> 
> Really cute.



Love the color!


----------



## silverstar16

mahiramorrison said:


> the super cute tudor city holly
> View attachment 2303969



Love the color!


----------



## mahiramorrison

silverstar16 said:


> Love the color!



thanks!  its cheery fun color huh?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

oliviacochu said:


> In love with my little kennedy



I have this one and love it! I get a ton of use out of the green, which is one of my favorite colors. And I happened to be taking this one out just now to bring into rotation.


----------



## oliviacochu

off we go clutch


----------



## staciesg26

You've got some great KS bags!!  This is too cute!  



oliviacochu said:


> off we go clutch


----------



## oliviacochu

staciesg26 said:


> You've got some great KS bags!!  This is too cute!



Thanks staciesg26! I love how unique and eye-catching ks bags can be!


----------



## Judy1123

My outlet finds


----------



## seton

Judy1123 said:


> My outlet finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316755



wow, u made out like a bandit


----------



## Sweetpixie

My first KS bag for my bday this week! I'm having second thought if I should get the one with the zipper top tho.


----------



## pringirl

silverstar16 said:


> If you don't think you need a diaper bag (either because you don't have kids or they're long past the diaper stage), diaper bags make AWESOME gym bags, overnight bags, and carryon bags. I have one that I use for travel and the extra pockets are so helpful for organizing.
> 
> It's rare to find a regular bag with an inner slip pocket big enough to hold a water bottle upright so that's a huge bonus! Way better than knowing my water bottle will tip over and hoping it doesn't leak.
> 
> The diaper bags that have a separate zip pocket for the little foam changing pad are great because you can use that compartment to stash a pair of shoes (the germaphobe in me loves that because I don't want shoe/ground cooties all over everything else on my bag).



good point!


----------



## gigiofca

@Judy1123 Cute, cute! #1 & #5 are my faves


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Just bought the new beau bag!


----------



## seton

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just bought the new beau bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321101



congrats! looks great.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just bought the new beau bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321101



Love it! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sweetpixie

Love it! Can you put more pic of the top and inside? Thanks Wish I'm as tone as you! You look so tone!


----------



## Yogirl

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just bought the new beau bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321101



It looks gorgeus, I have to have a look at it next time I'm in the City.


----------



## Lalista

Lovely bags everyone!


----------



## sleepykris

Hi!  Nice Beau Bag!  My husband gave me the Cedar Street Luciana for my birthday
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 after I dropped not so subtle hints .


----------



## Threshold

sleepykris said:


> Hi!  Nice Beau Bag!  My husband gave me the Cedar Street Luciana for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after I dropped not so subtle hints .



That's a beauty!  Love the classy color.  Happy B-day!


----------



## sleepykris

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sonnet34

This is an old pic but my Kate Spade Victoria was the very first handbag that I ever bought and the one that got me into purses. *tear* I brought her around the world - this is a pic from Taiwan!

Love her.


----------



## seton

love the action shot


----------



## eggtartapproved

My Wellesly. Even though this is an outlet line, I think it's fabulous!


----------



## pringirl

I think it's fabulous too!


----------



## misspapyrus

eggtartapproved said:


> My Wellesly. Even though this is an outlet line, I think it's fabulous!



Hi I had a question for you do you know by any chance what the dimensions of your bag are? I have seen the wellesly in the smaller quoin then a very large elena style I believe, but yours seems to be more of a medium size, do you know what your model is called?


----------



## eggtartapproved

pringirl said:


> I think it's fabulous too!


Thanks! =)



misspapyrus said:


> Hi I had a question for you do you know by any chance what the dimensions of your bag are? I have seen the wellesly in the smaller quoin then a very large elena style I believe, but yours seems to be more of a medium size, do you know what your model is called?


Now that you're asking me, I think I recall that mine is a Quinn. I don't have the exact dimensions but I measured it and it looks like is approximately 13 inches, the zipped middle section is slightly under 10 inches, and the width of it is about 5 inches, and it's about 9.5 inches tall. Hope this helps!


----------



## seton

I dont think that is the Quinn. It's Elena.


----------



## eggtartapproved

seton said:


> I dont think that is the Quinn. It's Elena.


 I googled it, I think you're right!


----------



## mom_78

My very first Kate Spade...Love it


----------



## Chaeriste

Scored a KS Grant Park Manuela in Eggplant at Nordstrom Rack yesterday-$165!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's my early birthday gift as well as 'got a great job' gift. Also got the Mikas Pond Stacy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
wallet in royal blue for $85.


----------



## Luba87

Chaeriste said:


> Scored a KS Grant Park Manuela in Eggplant at Nordstrom Rack yesterday-$165!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2355626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's my early birthday gift as well as 'got a great job' gift. Also got the Mikas Pond Stacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2355627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallet in royal blue for $85.


 
My friend has that wallet. it's wonderful.


----------



## Luba87

mom_78 said:


> My very first Kate Spade...Love it


 
I love it I saw this IRL and it's such a wonderful colour!


----------



## Chaeriste

I also have a Cobble Hill Lori Berkshire in Poppy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Little Minka in hot pink
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, so the wallet will look great with all of them.


----------



## mom_78

Luba87 said:


> I love it I saw this IRL and it's such a wonderful colour!


last week...I saw it in red at the outlet. so wowwww


----------



## lolaspassion

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just bought the new beau bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321101


 
Love this bag! So gorgeous!


----------



## seton

bond st flo - magenta


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Thompson Street "Boxy" circa 2002.
Black Italian bridle leather, apple green suede trim. Made in Italy.


----------



## silverstar16

Wow, love that square bag!


----------



## Mayfly285

marcinthemiddle said:


> Thompson Street "Boxy" circa 2002.
> Black Italian bridle leather, apple green suede trim. Made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364699



Ooh - that's a real beauty! I love the early Kates - the quality of the Italian leather; the suede; the square rivets (I've got some with the rectangular rivets, too!) she looks absolutely immaculate, too!


----------



## stormi

becreative said:


> My favorite Kate Spade that I love.  Will post a picture of the lining which is black and white poka dots.  Too cute!



OMG i LOVE LOVE LOVE this purse!  soooooooo cute!


----------



## XOverdose

My first Kate Spade. I knew I wanted the leslie satchel, I just wasn't sure between the black+white nylon or the multicolor fabric/leather. Then I started thinking why I wanted a Kate Spade bag to begin with - they are fun and girly. So I went with the one that was (to me) the most fun and girly.


----------



## Threshold

Ladies, I love the happy, kicky styles that have recently been posted.  My new baby is a bit more sedate.  I've longed to have her home since I first saw her sibling posted in this thread...


----------



## seton

congrats!


----------



## lovekatespade

eggtartapproved said:


> My Wellesly. Even though this is an outlet line, I think it's fabulous!




I have this bag too and just love it!


----------



## amy1677

XOverdose said:


> My first Kate Spade. I knew I wanted the leslie satchel, I just wasn't sure between the black+white nylon or the multicolor fabric/leather. Then I started thinking why I wanted a Kate Spade bag to begin with - they are fun and girly. So I went with the one that was (to me) the most fun and girly.



Pretty bag and you wear it so well!!



Threshold said:


> Ladies, I love the happy, kicky styles that have recently been posted.  My new baby is a bit more sedate.  I've longed to have her home since I first saw her sibling posted in this thread...



This one looks so classic! Congrats!


----------



## helenemh

I bought this Kate Spade bag in Chicago a few years ago, and I still love it very much!


----------



## seton

helenemh said:


> I bought this Kate Spade bag in Chicago a few years ago, and I still love it very much!




your black quinn looks great!

I kinda want to collect them in all colors but dont have the room. here is some of mine

bengal purple
windsorspur


----------



## helenemh

seton said:


> your black quinn looks great!
> 
> I kinda want to collect them in all colors but dont have the room. here is some of mine
> 
> bengal purple
> windsorspur





Oh, do they still sell them? I'd love to have them in other colours as well - love yours! Going to the US next year......


----------



## seton

helenemh said:


> Oh, do they still sell them? I'd love to have them in other colours as well - love yours! Going to the US next year......




yes, they bring out a new color about every 2 months. It's hard to keep track of them all!


----------



## Threshold

Thanks for the kind words everyone!  The wallet finally arrived, so here's Big Sister with Little Girl...


----------



## carinas

Threshold said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!  The wallet finally arrived, so here's Big Sister with Little Girl...



Beautiful set! Enjoy!


----------



## Threshold

carinas said:


> Beautiful set! Enjoy!



Thank you, carinas!


----------



## XOverdose

Loving the Quinn bags.. the shape is SOOO perfect! I love structureds KS offers.. swooooon. 

It's official, I'm hooked on these bags.. I'm sure you ladies know the feeling. I only have 2 and I love them infinitely more than any other bag I own.

I went to the rack yesterday to look for some coats and I decided to take a look at the purse clearance area, and I came across this gem for $100, the Straw Little Minka in Shamrock (?). I closely inspected it because I was blown away as to why it would be in the reject clearance shelves, you know the ones where the bags that haven't sold are carelessly piled on top of one another? Anyway, I could only find some very minor scuffing on the underside of the top handle.











My only issue now is finding a wallet.. both Racks in my area failed me.. anyone have luck at outlets? The only one near me is a little over an hour away, would suck to leave empty handed after driving so far.. 




amy1677 said:


> Pretty bag and you wear it so well!!



Awe thank you!


----------



## PattyM

Threshold said:


> Ladies, I love the happy, kicky styles that have recently been posted.  My new baby is a bit more sedate.  I've longed to have her home since I first saw her sibling posted in this thread...



I think this one is lovely!!


----------



## PattyM

A couple of weeks ago I went to the outlets and as I was walking around the store clerks said that they were having a 50% off plus an extra 20% for certain bags.  Well I found this beauty and went home with it.http://www.katespade.com/west-hollywood-snake-rosalynn/PXRU4296,en_US,pd.html


----------



## Threshold

PattyM said:


> A couple of weeks ago I went to the outlets and as I was walking around the store clerks said that they were having a 50% off plus an extra 20% for certain bags.  Well I found this beauty and went home with it.http://www.katespade.com/west-hollywood-snake-rosalynn/PXRU4296,en_US,pd.html



Thanks for compliment, PattyM.  And oh gawds, your Rosalynn is  G O R G E O U S!!  Would you describe the color as teal?  If so, I feel an upgrade coming on.


----------



## PattyM

Threshold said:


> Thanks for compliment, PattyM.  And oh gawds, your Rosalynn is  G O R G E O U S!!  Would you describe the color as teal?  If so, I feel an upgrade coming on.



Aww thank you so much!  Well I compared it to my turquoise ostrich MK Hamilton and I would say that it is more teal.  The name of the color is azub so I am guessing it is short for azure blue?

It is not quite as dark as my teal suede Cole Haan Penny Denny from several years back.


----------



## Chiquito

Gkelly11 said:


> My summer carrying bag


Love the color


----------



## Luba87

Threshold said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!  The wallet finally arrived, so here's Big Sister with Little Girl...



Soooo pretty! Congrats


----------



## Threshold

Threshold said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!  The  wallet finally arrived, so here's Big Sister with Little Girl...





Luba87 said:


> Soooo pretty! Congrats



Thank you, Luba87!  Lots of compliments on the first two outings.  I am a very proud Mama.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.   75% off on the Surprise Sale.


----------



## laurends

MiaBorsa said:


> Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.   75% off on the Surprise Sale.



I ordered the same in Chocolate!
the yummy 75 percent off price made it even sweeter....

Can't wait for her to arrive 

Looks beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

laurends said:


> I ordered the same in Chocolate!
> the yummy 75 percent off price made it even sweeter....
> 
> Can't wait for her to arrive
> 
> Looks beautiful!



Thanks!   I love the Cobble Hill leather...like buttah!!   I can't wait to see your chocolate!


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

I just started my handbag collection this year. This is my first Kate Spade bag.  The gold coast cristy.


----------



## swags

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> I just started my handbag collection this year. This is my first Kate Spade bag.  The gold coast cristy.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## swags

My first Kate Spade bags. Gold Coast Elizabeth and large Maryanne.


----------



## Threshold

swags said:


> My first Kate Spade bags. Gold Coast Elizabeth and large Maryanne.



G O R G E O U S !!!!!  Isn't the quilting phenomenal ????  Welcome to the joy of Kate!


----------



## emilyliuu

First Kate Spade! Cobble Hill Little Minka : ) 

I bought this two weeks ago! There was a friends and family sale (30% off all bags except for the Beau collection!) $299 after discount (orig. $378). Been lusting after this bag for a while, but never took the plunge (as I was busy purchasing other little luxuries hehe) and was undecided between the size of the Minka or the Little One. I settled on the Little !

First picture is when the bag is full.
Second is when it is empty / open view.


----------



## swags

emilyliuu said:


> First Kate Spade! Cobble Hill Little Minka : )
> 
> I bought this two weeks ago! There was a friends and family sale (30% off all bags except for the Beau collection!) $299 after discount (orig. $378). Been lusting after this bag for a while, but never took the plunge (as I was busy purchasing other little luxuries hehe) and was undecided between the size of the Minka or the Little One. I settled on the Little !
> 
> First picture is when the bag is full.
> Second is when it is empty / open view.


 
Very pretty bag. Looks great on you!


----------



## swags

Threshold said:


> G O R G E O U S !!!!!  Isn't the quilting phenomenal ????  Welcome to the joy of Kate!


 
Thank you. I found these both on Zappos  couture on clearance. Got the Elizabeth first and its such a great size for my daily work and activities. Then when I saw the large Maryanne, I snagged it. Will be great for big tote days.  I love the quilting, had been looking for a quilted leather bag for awhile and this line looked the best imo.


----------



## Threshold

swags said:


> Thank you. I found these both on Zappos  couture on clearance. Got the Elizabeth first and its such a great size for my daily work and activities. Then when I saw the large Maryanne, I snagged it. Will be great for big tote days.  I love the quilting, had been looking for a quilted leather bag for awhile and this line looked the best imo.



Couldn't agree more about the quilting!  I have the Astor Court quilting design in a Georgina shoulder bag silhouette, plus the zip-around wallet.  It's all I can do to keep from caressing them, they feel so good!


----------



## Diamond88

MiaBorsa said:


> Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest.   75% off on the Surprise Sale.


Love that !!


----------



## iceshiva

emilyliuu said:


> First Kate Spade! Cobble Hill Little Minka : )
> 
> I bought this two weeks ago! There was a friends and family sale (30% off all bags except for the Beau collection!) $299 after discount (orig. $378). Been lusting after this bag for a while, but never took the plunge (as I was busy purchasing other little luxuries hehe) and was undecided between the size of the Minka or the Little One. I settled on the Little !
> 
> First picture is when the bag is full.
> Second is when it is empty / open view.



my mom has this one and she loves it too...
great bag for daily use


----------



## beezygal

My first Kate Spade! Love the orange!


----------



## PattyM

The Kate Spade Outlet kept sucking me back in this week.  I went thursday and they had the 40% plus 20% off so I tried to stick to jewelry and ended up buying the kate spade scatter necklace in silver.  It is the one with the spade in a little square.

I had to go back to the outlets today to return shoes that didn't work so I thought well lets look again and I bought a multi-colored scatter necklace and then a hinge bangle in silver to match the necklace I bought thursday.  I was wearing the silver necklace today so I popped on the matching bracelet for the day.

Then I happened to spy someone buying up clutches and one caught my eye.  So I asked and it was the last.  Such a neat and fun thing!  It winks!!  It is the New York All Hours Georgie
http://www.polyvore.com/kate_spade_new_york_all/thing?id=72952487

So pleased with the price.  I got it at 40% plus 20% plus an additional 10% since I bought 2 or more items.


----------



## Gina212

I just got this purse today 

I am not really a purse person. I'm def. a jewelry person  I've never spent more than 20 dollars on a purse. I think its because I used to abuse all of them. So this is a big purchase for me. 

Not the best pictures cause I don't know how to take pictures of a purse


----------



## pringirl

So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jesssh

Gina212 said:


> I just got this purse today
> 
> I am not really a purse person. I'm def. a jewelry person  I've never spent more than 20 dollars on a purse. I think its because I used to abuse all of them. So this is a big purchase for me.
> 
> Not the best pictures cause I don't know how to take pictures of a purse



That's really cute! Congrats!


----------



## beezygal

My new bag. Love the cork color. So unique.


----------



## Threshold

beezygal said:


> My new bag. Love the cork color. So unique.



Wow...  is that cork flecked with gold, or cork printed fabric flecked with gold, or...?


----------



## beezygal

Threshold said:


> Wow...  is that cork flecked with gold, or cork printed fabric flecked with gold, or...?



Actually, at first I thought it is cork material. However, I am not too sure. It might be cork printed fabric. I can't tell. Lol. Either way, I still love it. So sparkly in the sun too!


----------



## debssx3

N
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not a bag, but heres my newly purchased card holder.


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my Taxi/Off Duty pouch, just arrived today. The bag is a lot bigger than I expected it to be. It's large enough to fit my Kindle Fire HD 7", A full-size wallet, sunglass pouch, and even my Samsung Galaxy Note phone. I love it!!














Large enough for my full size wallet.





And it can fit a lot of stuff.


----------



## Chaeriste

my evil friend alerted me to the surprise eBay sale and I got the KS Cobble Hill Leslie in Wedgwood for $169.


----------



## rednog37

Love your Leslie. I almost bought it but even though I love the color I knew I wouldn't wear it much. I ended up with the Baxter Street Catalina in saddle and the Stevie McDougal in navy because I've been looking for bags in those colors. But I still find myself going back into the sale because there are such great deals!


----------



## Chaeriste

Damn it. After the blue arrived my evil friend Traci told me about the weekend sale and I got the Little Leslie in Forest, for which I have been pining 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now I have to figure out how to explain the arrival of two KS bags in one week to my husband.


----------



## rednog37

Someone posted a pic of the green and it was really nice; more of a hunter green than the photo shows. How are you liking the Leslie? I'm really thinking about it but haven't seen IRL. I would love it in red but am worried the dark geranium may turn out to be orange, so may go with the gray.


----------



## bunniluver

Ahhhh the sale sucked me in. I was contemplating on braving the Black Friday crowd, and seeing if there was anything good at the outlet, but I really didn't want to risk the one I wanted being sold out. So, I got the Small Leslie in Storm =) Finally a purse I've been wanting is in a sale. Oh Kate Spade; you are my weakness.



Chaeriste said:


> Now I have to figure out how to explain the arrival of two KS bags in one week to my husband.



This is a situation that calls for something like, "But they looked so lonely in their box at the door. I couldn't possibly turn them away, they need a good home."


----------



## Chaeriste

As soon as I have the Little Leslie in Forest in my grubby mitts, I'll post a pic. Trying to offload the large Leslie Wedgewood.


----------



## debssx3

small maryanne.


----------



## mulyana

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> I just started my handbag collection this year. This is my first Kate Spade bag.  The gold coast cristy.



Love it! And the whole outfit is beautiful! Also got Christy yesterday in ballet slipper THey have not shipped it yet


----------



## houstonm2198

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2414978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small maryanne.


She's pretty


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition


----------



## XOverdose

^ adore! That color just melts me it's so gorgeous.  

Got a rack alert about new bags being in so I had to look since I've been dying to have a small crossbody bag by Kate Spade. I ended up scoring big time, got the Krista crossbody as well as Andee and yaletown Neda wallet, all in black. 















I love love love little minka and there were so many colors it was hard not to get those. I wanted the krista crossbody in this hot pink color though I would never have used it.. but oh lawd was it adorable. Almost caved for that powdery blue color too but on the Andee. I need more color range in my closet!!


----------



## bunniluver

XOverdose said:


> ^ adore! That color just melts me it's so gorgeous.
> 
> Got a rack alert about new bags being in so I had to look since I've been dying to have a small crossbody bag by Kate Spade. I ended up scoring big time, got the Krista crossbody as well as Andee and yaletown Neda wallet, all in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love little minka and there were so many colors it was hard not to get those. I wanted the krista crossbody in this hot pink color though I would never have used it.. but oh lawd was it adorable. Almost caved for that powdery blue color too but on the Andee. I need more color range in my closet!!



Those are beautiful! I love the wallet.


----------



## XOverdose

Thank you, I love your bunny! Sooo cute! Assuming the bunny in your avy is yours ^^


----------



## Chaeriste

rednog37 said:


> Someone posted a pic of the green and it was really nice; more of a hunter green than the photo shows. How are you liking the Leslie? I'm really thinking about it but haven't seen IRL. I would love it in red but am worried the dark geranium may turn out to be orange, so may go with the gray.




The green is amazing IRL. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I could only snap a quick pic before hiding it from the hubby. I think the geranium is very pinky red. I have poppy and it's almost orangey.


----------



## XOverdose

^ such a nice color! 

I decided I needed the cobble hill leslie in Wedgwood as well  it was too pretty to pass up. Also had to have that Ringwald pink Krista and Stacey wallet. .. the color is absolutely to die for!


----------



## chocofrapp

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> I just started my handbag collection this year. This is my first Kate Spade bag.  The gold coast cristy.



Very pretty. I saw a pink & white at the outlet but passed. I would have bought if it was  black.


----------



## cloverlove

Just got my kate spade goodies in my mail!!!!! LOVE THAT VIBRANT VIOLET COLOR!


----------



## bakeacookie

cloverlove said:


> Just got my kate spade goodies in my mail!!!!! LOVE THAT VIBRANT VIOLET COLOR!




Oh wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## cloverlove

bakeacookie said:


> Oh wow that's gorgeous!


Thanks! I've now become a fan of Kate Spade!! Such great quality and beautiful colors


----------



## bakeacookie

cloverlove said:


> Thanks! I've now become a fan of Kate Spade!! Such great quality and beautiful colors




I'm with you there! I love how everything pops with color and style. Everything I have from KS is made with such quality at a great price point.


----------



## missliza

Behold, the small Cobble Hill Kori in black and the green Wellesley Neda wallet! My first Kate Spade purchases. Very happy with both! The size of the bag is perfect. Not too big, not too small. I'm so glad I clicked purchase that Black Friday morning that I was in bed .

I must say that the leather on the wallet feels a bit smooth.  I can't really feel the texture of the grained leather. Over the weekend, I visited the Kate Spade outlet and purchased a purple Wellesley Neda wallet, I can definitely feel more texture and the leather is shinier. Just a note.


----------



## Wishsong

Chaeriste said:


> Damn it. After the blue arrived my evil friend Traci told me about the weekend sale and I got the Little Leslie in Forest, for which I have been pining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2413760
> 
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to explain the arrival of two KS bags in one week to my husband.




I saw this and wanted to get it! I almost did when my hubby told me to get it for my Xmas present.  But I held back cuz I usually don't wear green tho I love the color! I already have a blue bag which can substitute for green, I think. Kinda glad I held off otherwise I wouldn't be able to justify my Furla crossbody purchase.  But now looking at this again makes me want it! I am addicted to handbags!


----------



## Wishsong

rednog37 said:


> Someone posted a pic of the green and it was really nice; more of a hunter green than the photo shows. How are you liking the Leslie? I'm really thinking about it but haven't seen IRL. I would love it in red but am worried the dark geranium may turn out to be orange, so may go with the gray.




I tried the gray irl and it is absolutely beautiful! I didn't pick it up then cuz it was not on sale. I think all the colors are lovely but I agree with you that orange wouldn't look right in this design.


----------



## cloverlove

missliza said:


> Behold, the small Cobble Hill Kori in black and the green Wellesley Neda wallet! My first Kate Spade purchases. Very happy with both! The size of the bag is perfect. Not too big, not too small. I'm so glad I clicked purchase that Black Friday morning that I was in bed .
> 
> I must say that the leather on the wallet feels a bit smooth.  I can't really feel the texture of the grained leather. Over the weekend, I visited the Kate Spade outlet and purchased a purple Wellesley Neda wallet, I can definitely feel more texture and the leather is shinier. Just a note.


I love your Cobble Hill Kori. It looks so roomy!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

missliza said:


> Behold, the small Cobble Hill Kori in black and the green Wellesley Neda wallet! My first Kate Spade purchases. Very happy with both! The size of the bag is perfect. Not too big, not too small. I'm so glad I clicked purchase that Black Friday morning that I was in bed .
> 
> I must say that the leather on the wallet feels a bit smooth.  I can't really feel the texture of the grained leather. Over the weekend, I visited the Kate Spade outlet and purchased a purple Wellesley Neda wallet, I can definitely feel more texture and the leather is shinier. Just a note.



Oooh!!  I love this bag.  I'm going to keep my eye on this one...congrats!!


----------



## Gina212

cloverlove said:


> Just got my kate spade goodies in my mail!!!!! LOVE THAT VIBRANT VIOLET COLOR!



So pretty! I want one just like this


----------



## coucou chanel

cloverlove said:


> Just got my kate spade goodies in my mail!!!!! LOVE THAT VIBRANT VIOLET COLOR!



BEAUTIFUL color!


----------



## LouVLover

Has anyone purchased the Cobble Hill Little Murphy?  I have the little minka in turquoise and LOVE it!  Can someone show pics/mod pics?  I'm getting ready to pull the trigger!! &#128525;


----------



## Disney89

My Kate Spade shopping spree in NYC last month!! Went crazy shopping for them as there were 30% discounts store wide on the day I went into the KS store!


----------



## nina73

Disney89 said:


> My Kate Spade shopping spree in NYC last month!! Went crazy shopping for them as there were 30% discounts store wide on the day I went into the KS store!
> View attachment 2430744



Wow - congrats!! All 3 are gorgeous


----------



## seton

Disney89 said:


> My Kate Spade shopping spree in NYC last month!! Went crazy shopping for them as there were 30% discounts store wide on the day I went into the KS store!
> View attachment 2430744




great haul!


----------



## xxx_Wendy

Here are my Kate Spade collection


----------



## mztirra

My first Kate Spade bag bought yesterday at a great steal.


----------



## doctorsparkles

xxx_Wendy said:


> Here are my Kate Spade collection


I love your collection!  I adore your kisslock bag!


----------



## doctorsparkles

mztirra said:


> My first Kate Spade bag bought yesterday at a great steal.
> 
> View attachment 2432761
> View attachment 2432762


Congrats!  I love the bag and the color is amazing!  I am new to Kate Spade too!  Love her designs!!


----------



## doctorsparkles

seton said:


> your black quinn looks great!
> 
> I kinda want to collect them in all colors but dont have the room. here is some of mine
> 
> bengal purple
> windsorspur


Love the colors!


----------



## LouVLover

Disney89 said:


> My Kate Spade shopping spree in NYC last month!! Went crazy shopping for them as there were 30% discounts store wide on the day I went into the KS store!
> View attachment 2430744




Wow! Stunning!  I love their sales!!!! &#128525;


----------



## LouVLover

xxx_Wendy said:


> Here are my Kate Spade collection




Outstanding!!!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LouVLover

emilyliuu said:


> First Kate Spade! Cobble Hill Little Minka : )
> 
> I bought this two weeks ago! There was a friends and family sale (30% off all bags except for the Beau collection!) $299 after discount (orig. $378). Been lusting after this bag for a while, but never took the plunge (as I was busy purchasing other little luxuries hehe) and was undecided between the size of the Minka or the Little One. I settled on the Little !
> 
> First picture is when the bag is full.
> Second is when it is empty / open view.




AWESOME!! &#10084;&#65039; I just bought the Little Murphy. I LOVE the leather!  And on yours the secret compartment! (I have the Clarke in Firoza Bleu!! Yummy!!)


----------



## doctorsparkles

machihazel said:


> Ever since I saw a lady carrying this bag almost half a year ago, I hadn't been able to get it out of my head! It went off of the KS site recently so I finally purchased it on ebay before it was too late.
> 
> Here's my first ever KS bag - the Georgina!
> 
> View attachment 2283503
> 
> View attachment 2283504
> 
> View attachment 2283505
> 
> 
> I love her so dearly! My MBMJ Hobo failed (its shape went awkward) only after one season. I hope this will last me for at least a couple years... *fingers cross*



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## plumaplomb

xxx_Wendy said:


> Here are my Kate Spade collection



What is that pink and orange kisslock clutch called?  Do they still sell it?


----------



## Gabri_5

v just got this baby for Christmas, I'm obsessed best part it's 100% leather!


----------



## Sweet Poison

With my Great Expectations book clutch!


----------



## TejasMama

Sweet Poison said:


> With my Great Expectations book clutch!
> 
> View attachment 2443241


j

Love this on you!  It's such a conversation piece and very unique.  I'm sure you stood out in the crowd!


----------



## SummerTeals

s30.postimg.org/n8mcqe5nx/picmix_48_058.jpg

These are mine!! Large Maryanne in black and my pouch for receipts and cardholder.


----------



## jkwaii

[url=http://postimg.org/image/8kxdmt55v/]s21.postimg.org/8kxdmt55v/1420419_10200846651122698_395325608_n.jpg[/URL]My 1st Kate Spade  
got it on sale in toronto  
for less then 200 bucks 
wt do you guys think ?? love it or like it?


----------



## SweetCherries

postimg.org/image/8kxdmt55v/]s21.postimg.org/8kxdmt55v/1420419_10200846651122698_395325608_n.jpg[/url]"]s21.postimg.org/8kxdmt55v/1420419_10200846651122698_395325608_n.jpg[/URL]My 1st Kate Spade  
got it on sale in toronto  
for less then 200 bucks 
wt do you guys think ?? love it or like it? 





[/QUOTE]

Congrats on this little beauty.


----------



## Shoppinmel

jkwaii said:


> [url=http://postimg.org/image/8kxdmt55v/]s21.postimg.org/8kxdmt55v/1420419_10200846651122698_395325608_n.jpg[/URL]My 1st Kate Spade
> got it on sale in toronto
> for less then 200 bucks
> wt do you guys think ?? love it or like it?



Your bag is lovely, congrats!


----------



## cjy

jkwaii said:


> <a href="http://s21.postimg.org/8kxdmt55v/1420419_10200846651122698_395325608_n.jpg" target="_blank">s21.postimg.org/8kxdmt55v/1420419_10200846651122698_395325608_n.jpgMy 1st Kate Spade
> got it on sale in toronto
> for less then 200 bucks
> wt do you guys think ?? love it or like it?


I love it!


----------



## mspaul

xxx_Wendy said:


> Here are my Kate Spade collection



i love your collection, it has so much personality!


----------



## Love Gun

Hey jkwaii where in Toronto did you get your bag?


----------



## elation

My first Kate Spade - Terrace Bow Cindy


----------



## carinas

Small Sloan in Atlantic Blue


----------



## occhiverdi

My recent buys, love them all!


----------



## katemj

My Mini Minka


----------



## Esquared72

Cobble Hill Finley.  Love. This. Bag.


----------



## kotoko

I just went through this entire thread and I am *in love*!


----------



## oliviacochu

Kaye Spade Cinema City Popcorn Bucket


----------



## Chaeriste

Hubby, in an effort to help me feel better after I broke my pinky on my writing hand in 3 places, told me to snap up the Daycation  Bon Shopper Tote 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. $59 on KS surprise sale. We rescue hedgehogs and have them as pets, so this is special to me.


----------



## Eru

Chaeriste said:


> Hubby, in an effort to help me feel better after I broke my pinky on my writing hand in 3 places, told me to snap up the Daycation  Bon Shopper Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . $59 on KS surprise sale. We rescue hedgehogs and have them as pets, so this is special to me.



This is adorable.  I've always wanted the giraffe version of it.


----------



## Sueshi

oliviacochu said:


> Kaye Spade Cinema City Popcorn Bucket
> View attachment 2479931



OMGOSH! I'm jealous of you! I've been looking for this for a while. Where did you purchased it?


----------



## Kailuagal

Sweet Poison said:


> With my Great Expectations book clutch!
> 
> View attachment 2443241


Love what you are wearing!  The necklace brings out the color in the clutch. Perfect!


----------



## Kailuagal

Hi ladies, LOVE this thread and all your beautiful Kate's!  I'd comment on ALL of them if I didn't have to post a million times! I so wish there was a like button on the posts.  Lol. I haven't quite figured out how to quote several posts into one. I'm getting there!
Anyway, here is my most recent Kate. After coveting a friend's bag, I went online and, to my complete happiness, found they were having a sale!  My favorite 4-letter word! I got her for 50% off and then an additional 15%. SOLD!!!
She went on her first outing yesterday to a fun place called, A Cup of Tea. 
PS. This is the Claremont Drive, Marcella, in blueyonder. Love the size and color!


----------



## oliviacochu

Sueshi said:


> OMGOSH! I'm jealous of you! I've been looking for this for a while. Where did you purchased it?




Hi Sueshi. Got it from eBay..


----------



## sa13ie

I bought my first Kate Spade bag few years ago and even after using it so many times, it still looks brand new. Its the Wellesley Alessa and I bought it from a retail outlet in UK. I love everything about it especially its amazing colour 
Click the link below to see all images of my Alessa!

http://www.thefancyplum.com/2014/02/kate-spade-wellesley-alessa.html#.Uu7m8kazlyU

Sabie x
http://www.thefancyplum.com/


----------



## Perfect in Pink

This is my newest. Scored an amazing deal at nordstrom rack, just $119!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

katemj said:


> My Mini Minka



I have this in green. It is so soft and wonderful! great bag!


----------



## vevina

oliviacochu said:


> Kaye Spade Cinema City Popcorn Bucket
> View attachment 2479931


so special!


----------



## oliviacochu

vevina said:


> so special!




Thanks!


----------



## wand3ring

Perfect in Pink said:


> This is my newest. Scored an amazing deal at nordstrom rack, just $119!



what a deal! 
love the color, perfect for spring


----------



## Honeylicious

katemj said:


> My Mini Minka


It's so cute, I saw on in peach blossom, too too cute.  Do you have a mod pic?


----------



## katemj

Honeylicious said:


> It's so cute, I saw on in peach blossom, too too cute.  Do you have a mod pic?



Here you go. Please ignore dirty mirror hehe


----------



## Munchkyn

Kailuagal said:


> Hi ladies, LOVE this thread and all your beautiful Kate's!  I'd comment on ALL of them if I didn't have to post a million times! I so wish there was a like button on the posts.  Lol. I haven't quite figured out how to quote several posts into one. I'm getting there!
> Anyway, here is my most recent Kate. After coveting a friend's bag, I went online and, to my complete happiness, found they were having a sale!  My favorite 4-letter word! I got her for 50% off and then an additional 15%. SOLD!!!
> She went on her first outing yesterday to a fun place called, A Cup of Tea.
> PS. This is the Claremont Drive, Marcella, in blueyonder. Love the size and color!



I'm thinking of getting this bag! You still liking it? I'm a little hesitant since there are no refunds for the sale on the KS website.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi everyone- I got a Little Minka in French grey from the surprise sale and took her out for a spin today. Love it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

tonij2000 said:


> I don't know the name of this but it's a small nylon bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my card case.


I have that same nylon! I don't know the name either!


----------



## xoxom_

such beautiful kate spades in this thread! 

since i'm waiting for the clock to stroke 5:30, i thought i'd add my bag!  this...i can't remember the name, though.


----------



## luckyknitter

This is my very first Kate Spade bag!! From eBay. I'm over the moon. OVER. THE. MOON.  This is the Little Kennedy Bow Bridge. I bought it (her? ) primarily to take with me on a trip to Ireland late in spring. I went to the UK last year and took my brown Dooney & Bourke Florentine E/W satchel and loved that it went with everything, but I know in Ireland I'll be wearing the same cute raincoat most of the time and don't want all the photos of me to look so similar. I know, that's a terrible reason to buy a bag but there you go, lol. Plus this year I'm getting into carrying bright fun leather purses.

Anyway, I worried since it looked so big and boxy, and I'm only 5'2", but I did want it to be a bit big so I could cram a lot of stuff in it while traveling. And the size totally works. As a bonus the cross-body strap isn't adjustable but it's the perfect length on me, I don't like carrying bags low. And the quality is so wonderful, and the color... swoon! I was worried it wouldn't be the green I envisioned, but it totally is. Just perfect.

It's definitely bigger than a 'daily' purse for me personally, but when I'm on a trip I won't mind. Plus I'm going on a mini trip to see my mom in a week so I'll get to carry her soon! 

(sorry for the messy background in the pics!)


----------



## jenn805

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi everyone- I got a Little Minka in French grey from the surprise sale and took her out for a spin today. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504527
> View attachment 2504528



Love it : )


----------



## MiaBorsa

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi everyone- I got a Little Minka in French grey from the surprise sale and took her out for a spin today. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504527
> View attachment 2504528



Beautiful!   Now I'm sorry I didn't grab one from the sale.  It's a gorgeous color and looks great on you.


----------



## occhiverdi

luckyknitter said:


> This is my very first Kate Spade bag!! From eBay. I'm over the moon. OVER. THE. MOON.  This is the Little Kennedy Bow Bridge. I bought it (her? ) primarily to take with me on a trip to Ireland late in spring. I went to the UK last year and took my brown Dooney & Bourke Florentine E/W satchel and loved that it went with everything, but I know in Ireland I'll be wearing the same cute raincoat most of the time and don't want all the photos of me to look so similar. I know, that's a terrible reason to buy a bag but there you go, lol. Plus this year I'm getting into carrying bright fun leather purses.
> 
> Anyway, I worried since it looked so big and boxy, and I'm only 5'2", but I did want it to be a bit big so I could cram a lot of stuff in it while traveling. And the size totally works. As a bonus the cross-body strap isn't adjustable but it's the perfect length on me, I don't like carrying bags low. And the quality is so wonderful, and the color... swoon! I was worried it wouldn't be the green I envisioned, but it totally is. Just perfect.
> 
> It's definitely bigger than a 'daily' purse for me personally, but when I'm on a trip I won't mind. Plus I'm going on a mini trip to see my mom in a week so I'll get to carry her soon!
> 
> (sorry for the messy background in the pics!)




Gorgeous!!! I've not seen that one before. I want a little minka next 



I just love all her bags.  I love the beau but after using mine for the first time it's just so big for me. Will probably sell it into a loving home. So upset!!!!


----------



## luckyknitter

occhiverdi said:


> Gorgeous!!! I've not seen that one before. I want a little minka next
> 
> I just love all her bags.  I love the beau but after using mine for the first time it's just so big for me. Will probably sell it into a loving home. So upset!!!!



Thanks, I'm so in love! Sorry your beau isn't working out! That's a bummer. I know that the little kennedy wouldn't work for me as a daily bag probably for some of the same reasons, it's a pretty big and boxy bag. But as a travel one when I don't mind a larger style, I'm totally cool with it.


----------



## occhiverdi

luckyknitter said:


> Thanks, I'm so in love! Sorry your beau isn't working out! That's a bummer. I know that the little kennedy wouldn't work for me as a daily bag probably for some of the same reasons, it's a pretty big and boxy bag. But as a travel one when I don't mind a larger style, I'm totally cool with it.




Yeah. I have a lonchamp pliage for daily use, as I don't mind bashing it about,  so this was meant to be a more special day out bag, it was so uncomfortable!! Listed it on eBay and hopefully someone will love it and use it more than me!


----------



## Honeylicious

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi everyone- I got a Little Minka in French grey from the surprise sale and took her out for a spin today. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504527
> View attachment 2504528


*Ouh, the color is very pretty!*


----------



## Honeylicious

katemj said:


> Here you go. Please ignore dirty mirror hehe


Ouh, it's not as small as I had thought.  Really nice!!


----------



## Doryfiz

My latest kate spade bag as a birthday present from hubby







Sylvie Newburry Lane in brown color...

Love the classic color and the unique Sylvie Shape


----------



## MiaBorsa

Doryfiz said:


> My latest kate spade bag as a birthday present from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvie Newburry Lane in brown color...
> 
> Love the classic color and the unique Sylvie Shape



Absolutely beautiful!  Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Doryfiz

MiaBorsa said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Happy Birthday to you!



Thank you....


----------



## NorthSideGirl

The lines on this are so clean and classic!  I love everything about it, congrats!


----------



## Sutefi

Bought my first Kate Spade bag back in November 2013. I love IT ^____^


----------



## telrunya

sa13ie said:


> I bought my first Kate Spade bag few years ago and even after using it so many times, it still looks brand new. Its the Wellesley Alessa and I bought it from a retail outlet in UK. I love everything about it especially its amazing colour
> Click the link below to see all images of my Alessa!
> 
> http://www.thefancyplum.com/2014/02/kate-spade-wellesley-alessa.html#.Uu7m8kazlyU
> 
> Sabie x
> http://www.thefancyplum.com/



The Wellesley Alessa is my favourite style too! I'm using the porcelain one myself, and got one in robins egg for my sister


----------



## Honeylicious

Here's my first KS bag, a (large) Minka in black!  It's so slouchy! the long shoulder strap seems fragile though.. its not a small bag and with all the weight pulling down, I'm not sure how well can it hold up


----------



## Eru

Is that the minka rather than the "little" minka that most people have?  For what it's worth, I have the little minka and I load it in and the strap has been fine?


----------



## Honeylicious

Eru said:


> Is that the minka rather than the "little" minka that most people have?  For what it's worth, I have the little minka and I load it in and the strap has been fine?


Yup, it's the (standard) Minka.  Unlike my MJ bags, there are metal ring around the holes on the strap.  I'm worry without those metal ring, those holes will get stretch with time..


----------



## runningllqq

Sutefi said:


> Bought my first Kate Spade bag back in November 2013. I love IT ^____^



I got the same one this week !!! I think it looks much better in person.. (^_^) great bag !!


----------



## icerain303

my beautiful jade/turq Kate Spade!! I don't know what style she is but I love her! She is a gift from my momma!


----------



## icerain303

Sutefi said:


> Bought my first Kate Spade bag back in November 2013. I love IT ^____^




I loveeee this style!!!!


----------



## StayChic

icerain303 said:


> View attachment 2532170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beautiful jade/turq Kate Spade!! I don't know what style she is but I love her! She is a gift from my momma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532174



What a lovely gift, gorgeous style and color!


----------



## icerain303

StayChic said:


> What a lovely gift, gorgeous style and color!




Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Kay_Lizzy

Just received my first Kate Spade bag! Charlotte Street Sylvie


----------



## icerain303

Kay_Lizzy said:


> Just received my first Kate Spade bag! Charlotte Street Sylvie




super gorgeous!


----------



## debssx3

Sutefi said:


> Bought my first Kate Spade bag back in November 2013. I love IT ^____^




Beautiful! Please post more pics or mod pics of the bag. Im really interested on what fits and how long the strap is. Thank you!


----------



## Liyanamz

Sharing my very first Kate Spade item. I think the Glitter Bug collection is just too adorable!!


----------



## thegreenbean

This little cutie arrived today!


----------



## Liyanamz

thegreenbean said:


> This little cutie arrived today!


She is so cute and adorable!!!!


----------



## Sutefi

runningllqq said:


> I got the same one this week !!! I think it looks much better in person.. (^_^) great bag !!


You're totally correct! The pictures don't do it justice!!


----------



## Sutefi

icerain303 said:


> I loveeee this style!!!!


Then you have great style



debssx3 said:


> Beautiful! Please post more pics or mod pics of  the bag. Im really interested on what fits and how long the strap is.  Thank you!


I accidentally left it at my boyfriend's house, but I will mod it when I'm there this weekend!


----------



## Sutefi

thegreenbean said:


> This little cutie arrived today!


THIS IS TOO CUTE!!


----------



## andrhearhea

Got my first Kate Spade this past weekend. I'm very pleased with it!! Looking forward to adding a few more to my handbag collection (:


----------



## TheBagtique

*Kate Spade Saturday 'Everything In Its Place' Leather Clutch*

*Instead of your traditional, black clutch for  after-hours drinks, add a bright pop of color with cutie under your arm!  With a place for everything this is the go to bag! 
*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IX434LC
fbexternal-a.akamaihd.net/safe_image.php?d=AQB_Hn0wElVk_4EU&w=377&h=197&url=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-prn1%2Ft1%2Fq71%2Fs720x720%2F1970737_650263715009843_1437540981_n.jpg&cfs=1https://fbexternal-a.akamaihd.net/s...970737_650263715009843_1437540981_n.jpg&cfs=1


----------



## brightheart

andrhearhea said:


> Got my first Kate Spade this past weekend. I'm very pleased with it!! Looking forward to adding a few more to my handbag collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2538900





Congrats!  Such a classy bag!


----------



## wedyreira

Testing...Hello Hello..
This is my first post as a Kate Spade lover!

I fell in love with Kate Spade in early 2012 and up until now I have collected 9 handbags, 2 baby bags, 3 small bags/clutch, 1 purse/wallet and 1 watch.

Wow never thought I've collected a lot for the past few years...

And I am still counting it on.. and hoping to get some by next week...yay!! Coz mr husband is in LA right now so hoping he will get some Kate Spade at the premium outlet.

I'll share my Kate Spade photos later.

It's nice we can share our love and passion here


----------



## geroithe

my very first kate spade. i have no idea what it's called though!







v


----------



## Murphy47

Hope the pic comes thru!

My new Stevie in yellow iris. 
Hope it doesn't rain tomorrow!


----------



## Stephxieh

Decided to Cheat on Rebecca Minkoff since I got a Lacey wallet for Christmas. 

Have Holt Renfrew ordering in this little cutie for me and should have it by next week!

Very excited. 

http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/27e7-...1-17789597-3-620159462-normal_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Murphy47

Luv luv luv that color! Perfect for spring.... If it ever comes!


----------



## icerain303

Stephxieh said:


> Decided to Cheat on Rebecca Minkoff since I got a Lacey wallet for Christmas.
> 
> Have Holt Renfrew ordering in this little cutie for me and should have it by next week!
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/27e7-...1-17789597-3-620159462-normal_large_flex.jpeg




Oh she is gorgeous! Looove the color and the bow!!!


----------



## Stansy

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2547554
> 
> Hope the pic comes thru!
> 
> My new Stevie in yellow iris.
> Hope it doesn't rain tomorrow!



Nice! Stevie is my fave style


----------



## Murphy47

Me too!
Holds so much but only weighs 1.5 pounds. 
Doesn't get much better. &#128516;


----------



## emma christina

Stephxieh said:


> Decided to Cheat on Rebecca Minkoff since I got a Lacey wallet for Christmas.
> 
> Have Holt Renfrew ordering in this little cutie for me and should have it by next week!
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/27e7-...1-17789597-3-620159462-normal_large_flex.jpeg



May i know, how much the price?


----------



## wedyreira

dropbox.com/s/m4w4r9o6qzf7lg4/P3143150.JPG

This is one of my favorite Kate Spade.
Scout Black Patent...love it!


P/S what happen...i tried to post pic but didnt appear. only link appeared....i used the icon photo.....but how?


----------



## wedyreira

This is one of my favorite Kate Spade.
Scout Black Patent...love it!


----------



## Murphy47

Oooh! Nice!


----------



## DRJones616

Murphy47 said:


> Luv luv luv that color! Perfect for spring.... If it ever comes!


+1


----------



## sleepykris

icerain303 said:


> View attachment 2532170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beautiful jade/turq Kate Spade!! I don't know what style she is but I love her! She is a gift from my momma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532174



Cute color!  I believe that is the Goldcoast Maryanne.  I love that line, discontinued now but hopefully it will come back one day!


----------



## Becca4277

I am a huge KS fan.  I think this bag will go perfect with my new fuchsia trench coat.


----------



## ice887

cloverlove said:


> Just got my kate spade goodies in my mail!!!!! LOVE THAT VIBRANT VIOLET COLOR!


Hi! may I know how is the quality of this bag? is the material sturdy for the bag? am looking for something with a stiff structured material and this caught my eye! thanks


----------



## icerain303

sleepykris said:


> Cute color!  I believe that is the Goldcoast Maryanne.  I love that line, discontinued now but hopefully it will come back one day!




Thank you so much!! I didn't realize that line is discontinued! I feel so lucky!!!!


----------



## Superbaby

&#128515;


----------



## TraGiv

My first Kate Spade and now my go to bag. I love the shape, size, and wide opening of it. It is so easy to get into. I love it!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## icerain303

Superbaby said:


> &#128515;




Sooo cute!


----------



## icerain303

TraGiv said:


> My first Kate Spade and now my go to bag. I love the shape, size, and wide opening of it. It is so easy to get into. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557154
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## TraGiv

icerain303 said:


> She is gorgeous!!!




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lnw85

My first and only Kate Spade...  at least for now


----------



## chatnoir

I decided that once this bag arrived, I would finally signup for the PurseForum ! So here is my Highliner Stripe Clover


----------



## XOverdose

chatnoir said:


> I decided that once this bag arrived, I would finally signup for the PurseForum ! So here is my Highliner Stripe Clover



I love KS fabric bags! This one is real cute!


----------



## plumaplomb

TraGiv said:


> My first Kate Spade and now my go to bag. I love the shape, size, and wide opening of it. It is so easy to get into. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557154
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What is this one called?  Are there diff sizes?  Do the handles fold all the way down on each side?  Sorry for all the Qs!  Love the bag.


----------



## Eru

plumaplomb said:


> What is this one called?  Are there diff sizes?  Do the handles fold all the way down on each side?  Sorry for all the Qs!  Love the bag.



There are at least two sizes:
http://www.katespade.com/charles-st...andbags#start=1&cgid=ks-new-arrivals-handbags

http://www.katespade.com/charles-st...andbags#start=2&cgid=ks-new-arrivals-handbags

Judging by the way the top handles are attached, it looks like can turn down, but I don't actually own one.


----------



## TraGiv

plumaplomb said:


> What is this one called?  Are there diff sizes?  Do the handles fold all the way down on each side?  Sorry for all the Qs!  Love the bag.




Thank you. It's the Charles Street Audrey. I think it only comes in one size. Yes, the handles fold down. I really do love this bag. It's my latest fav.  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wedyreira

So these are 2 out of 5 bags my husband got me from Camarillo Premium Outlet in LA.
I'm sooooo in love with the classic Kate Spade!! 

Dot Bag Get Out of Town Frenchnavy
Delaney Sedgewick Place Black


----------



## princess_xoxo

My "New To Me" Kate Spade Purchases.

Introducing The Dot Noel Tote & Matching Wallet.

Won on eBay for $35.49 Including Shipping!

Love The Color & Didn't Break The Bank.


----------



## l0vecg

My first kate spade I scored at the rent the runway sample sale, the elliana clutch. So in love.


----------



## icerain303

l0vecg said:


> My first kate spade I scored at the rent the runway sample sale, the elliana clutch. So in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564557
> View attachment 2564559



Oh my gosh she is gorgeoussss


----------



## Eru

TraGiv said:


> Thank you. It's the Charles Street Audrey. I think it only comes in one size. Yes, the handles fold down. I really do love this bag. It's my latest fav.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I replied right above you but there's actually a mini version now.  It's new, though.  Super cute.


----------



## TraGiv

Eru said:


> I replied right above you but there's actually a mini version now.  It's new, though.  Super cute.




Oh I didn't see your reply. It is very cute! I love the white one.  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## greyhoundgal

One of my Quinns. I love her so much.


----------



## emmz

Here's my new beauty! From the Swarovski collab! She's so sparkly, the pictures don't do justice.


----------



## andrhearhea

Bought my second Kate Spade today! They were having a great sale at my local outlet and I really wanted a new crossbody for my trip to NYC in May


----------



## Chaeriste

Snagged this Cobble Hill Krista Ringwald Pink Leather Crossbody this week!!!


----------



## heykariann

My little collection: L-R
Sloan Hamilton Heights in Dictionary Brown, Graham Wellesley in Fiesta Rose, Terry Call To Action in tequila is not my friend, Adrianne Call To Action in Eat Cake For Breakfast, and Little Minka Cobble Hill in Deep Pink


P.S. I keep trying to edit and have no idea why my picture keeps coming out upside down. Help!


----------



## kaylamyra

My new Kate Spade Mikas Pond Christine Card Case. I bought it to use as a wallet because I rarely carry cash or cheques. I also have a lot of small bags which the bigger wallets don't fit into nicely. It's perfect!


----------



## Gina212

My new bag, I couldn't choose between the robins egg and white so I went with the safe option 

Sorry for the large pic and messy laundry in the background


----------



## fatentaheera

I'm fairly new with Kate Spade but after I bought one, I was obsessed with it and ended up buying more 







http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rbl6NvEXDUg/U0mDtC5VY-I/AAAAAAAAAek/YMPlXfSUptQ/s1600/IMG_4124.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YdadNrROIQI/U0mE0Xy9csI/AAAAAAAAAew/XG361FnTrNw/s1600/IMG_4119.JPG


----------



## iuvcoach

fatentaheera said:


> I'm fairly new with Kate Spade but after I bought one, I was obsessed with it and ended up buying more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rbl6NvEXDUg/U0mDtC5VY-I/AAAAAAAAAek/YMPlXfSUptQ/s1600/IMG_4124.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YdadNrROIQI/U0mE0Xy9csI/AAAAAAAAAew/XG361FnTrNw/s1600/IMG_4119.JPG



Congrats, love all of them. Is the audrey the reg size or mini?


----------



## runningllqq

My new beau bag!!! I got it at almost 60% off! ^_^


----------



## fatentaheera

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, love all of them. Is the audrey the reg size or mini?


I grabbed the regular sized Audrey. I did looked at the mini audrey but I figure a regular size would be better suited for me.


----------



## crystal-d

runningllqq said:


> My new beau bag!!! I got it at almost 60% off! ^_^
> View attachment 2577679




That beau bag is gorgeous on you! Great score


----------



## iuvcoach

runningllqq said:


> My new beau bag!!! I got it at almost 60% off! ^_^
> View attachment 2577679



So cute!! Congrats,  great deal.


----------



## iuvcoach

fatentaheera said:


> I grabbed the regular sized Audrey. I did looked at the mini audrey but I figure a regular size would be better suited for me.



Thanks, I like the size of yours so I will go for the reg one. The mini looks really small in pics.


----------



## jeya13

runningllqq said:


> My new beau bag!!! I got it at almost 60% off! ^_^
> View attachment 2577679



Adorable!


----------



## iuvcoach

Gina212 said:


> My new bag, I couldn't choose between the robins egg and white so I went with the safe option
> 
> Sorry for the large pic and messy laundry in the background



Congrats, love this style.


----------



## mandasari

This is my new kate spade saturday bag..love it


----------



## y0g1

fatentaheera said:


> I'm fairly new with Kate Spade but after I bought one, I was obsessed with it and ended up buying more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rbl6NvEXDUg/U0mDtC5VY-I/AAAAAAAAAek/YMPlXfSUptQ/s1600/IMG_4124.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YdadNrROIQI/U0mE0Xy9csI/AAAAAAAAAew/XG361FnTrNw/s1600/IMG_4119.JPG


Lovely collection!! Have you bought all at once


----------



## huhi123

mandasari said:


> This is my new kate spade saturday bag..love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581587




Lovely! Havent checked out the kate spade saturday bags yet. Love the color and style 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## huhi123

Just bought my first kate spade...but its a laptop bag. Love the color..its called emerald green. Hard to capture the true color of this. Its soo much beautiful in person. I smile everytime i look at it. Lol!





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## swags

fatentaheera said:


> I'm fairly new with Kate Spade but after I bought one, I was obsessed with it and ended up buying more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rbl6NvEXDUg/U0mDtC5VY-I/AAAAAAAAAek/YMPlXfSUptQ/s1600/IMG_4124.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YdadNrROIQI/U0mE0Xy9csI/AAAAAAAAAew/XG361FnTrNw/s1600/IMG_4119.JPG




Lovely collection!


----------



## swags

runningllqq said:


> My new beau bag!!! I got it at almost 60% off! ^_^
> View attachment 2577679




Pretty bag! I like the color combination.


----------



## happenstance

fatentaheera said:


> I'm fairly new with Kate Spade but after I bought one, I was obsessed with it and ended up buying more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rbl6NvEXDUg/U0mDtC5VY-I/AAAAAAAAAek/YMPlXfSUptQ/s1600/IMG_4124.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YdadNrROIQI/U0mE0Xy9csI/AAAAAAAAAew/XG361FnTrNw/s1600/IMG_4119.JPG


 
Good luck in not going crazy when buying new bags!  I started my collection of handbags just last year and it's balooned to over 12 bags, 7 Kate Spades so far!


----------



## Scarlett106

I'm new to handbags (and to this forum) but here is my first purchase...to warm me up for the Prada bn1874, which I hope to get in a month or two! I love this bag though--the robin egg's blue is beautiful!! I've had it for only 3 days and I've gotten so many compliments already!

Excuse the poor quality pics...took them with my phone!


----------



## iuvcoach

Scarlett106 said:


> I'm new to handbags (and to this forum) but here is my first purchase...to warm me up for the Prada bn1874, which I hope to get in a month or two! I love this bag though--the robin egg's blue is beautiful!! I've had it for only 3 days and I've gotten so many compliments already!
> 
> Excuse the poor quality pics...took them with my phone!



Congrats, love the style and color of bag!!!


----------



## runningllqq

crystal-d said:


> That beau bag is gorgeous on you! Great score







iuvcoach said:


> So cute!! Congrats,  great deal.






jeya13 said:


> Adorable!



Thanks ladies!! ^_^


----------



## runningllqq

swags said:


> Pretty bag! I like the color combination.



Thanks, I love the colors too!! They really stand out! ^_^


----------



## y0g1

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi everyone- I got a Little Minka in French grey from the surprise sale and took her out for a spin today. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504527
> View attachment 2504528


You styled it really well!!


----------



## minaj

Kate Spade Georgina and her contents (obviously I love pink!):  KS wallet; KS petula striped iphone case; black Tory Burch key case which also holds keys and my floral purse hook; Michael Kors pencil case; KS large agenda; Coach ginger sunglasses; KS Florence Broadhurst mirror compact; lipsticks by Bobbi Brown and Lancôme;  originals lip balm; Durance en Provence Ancian Rosa hand lotion (from my trip to Paris; I can't find it in the US); Larabar in cherry pie; Kleenex; altoids small; hand sanitizer; keys with a patent leather red strap that I took off a Micahel Kors phone case.


----------



## iuvcoach

minaj said:


> Kate Spade Georgina and her contents (obviously I love pink!):  KS wallet; KS petula striped iphone case; black Tory Burch key case which also holds keys and my floral purse hook; Michael Kors pencil case; KS large agenda; Coach ginger sunglasses; KS Florence Broadhurst mirror compact; lipsticks by Bobbi Brown and Lancôme;  originals lip balm; Durance en Provence Ancian Rosa hand lotion (from my trip to Paris; I can't find it in the US); Larabar in cherry pie; Kleenex; altoids small; hand sanitizer; keys with a patent leather red strap that I took off a Micahel Kors phone case.



Love the color!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.


Lovvvvve thm woman


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvve thm woman



Thanks lady!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett106

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, love the style and color of bag!!!




Thanks!! I love it too and have gotten so many compliments in just a week of owning it! Her colors are so pretty.


----------



## charrrrrr

Scarlett106 said:


> I'm new to handbags (and to this forum) but here is my first purchase...to warm me up for the Prada bn1874, which I hope to get in a month or two! I love this bag though--the robin egg's blue is beautiful!! I've had it for only 3 days and I've gotten so many compliments already!
> 
> Excuse the poor quality pics...took them with my phone!



Really nice bag! 

I got one the same too (my first ever Kate spade bag) but in bright beryl! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## charrrrrr

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.



Nice bags and what a haul! the colours are so lovely! I recently purchase the cedar street maise in the same colour as yours! And I love the Charles street audrey too!


----------



## y0g1

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.


'Simple yet colorful' true to the statement in your case


----------



## LVLadyLover

Here is a pic of my new KS Beau bag on my desk at work! Given to me as an early Mother's Day gift from my hubby! I have been using it all week and can't stop staring at it lol! Hubby also got it on sale for $338 CDN including taxes from the KS boutique!


----------



## iuvcoach

charrrrrr said:


> Nice bags and what a haul! the colours are so lovely! I recently purchase the cedar street maise in the same colour as yours! And I love the Charles street audrey too!











y0g1 said:


> 'Simple yet colorful' true to the statement in your case



Thanks!!!


----------



## qwertyz

I brought my Kate Spade bag recently on a business trip as it fits my laptop. And brought it to work today as I needed to 'transport' my laptop back to work. Haha. I got it at the Premium Outlets in Houston. Love the Nautical look.


----------



## pringirl

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is a pic of my new KS Beau bag on my desk at work! Given to me as an early Mother's Day gift from my hubby! I have been using it all week and can't stop staring at it lol! Hubby also got it on sale for $338 CDN including taxes from the KS boutique!
> View attachment 2592378



This is beautiful &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## iuvcoach

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is a pic of my new KS Beau bag on my desk at work! Given to me as an early Mother's Day gift from my hubby! I have been using it all week and can't stop staring at it lol! Hubby also got it on sale for $338 CDN including taxes from the KS boutique!
> View attachment 2592378



Congrats,  love the colors







qwertyz said:


> View attachment 2592709
> 
> 
> I brought my Kate Spade bag recently on a business trip as it fits my laptop. And brought it to work today as I needed to 'transport' my laptop back to work. Haha. I got it at the Premium Outlets in Houston. Love the Nautical look.



So pretty, congrats


----------



## iuvcoach

A few more I added to collection


----------



## seton

iuvcoach said:


> A few more I added to collection



congrats! I love the florence.


----------



## iuvcoach

seton said:


> congrats! I love the florence.



Thanks!!!


----------



## LVforMe

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is a pic of my new KS Beau bag on my desk at work! Given to me as an early Mother's Day gift from my hubby! I have been using it all week and can't stop staring at it lol! Hubby also got it on sale for $338 CDN including taxes from the KS boutique!
> View attachment 2592378


Pink and orange is one of my favorite color combinations! Just ordered a Sedgwick place bag in pink/orange!


----------



## swags

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is a pic of my new KS Beau bag on my desk at work! Given to me as an early Mother's Day gift from my hubby! I have been using it all week and can't stop staring at it lol! Hubby also got it on sale for $338 CDN including taxes from the KS boutique!
> View attachment 2592378



Very pretty! I love the bright colors.


----------



## LVLadyLover

swags said:


> Very pretty! I love the bright colors.



Thanks so much, I am so in love with my new Beau bag!


----------



## LVLadyLover

iuvcoach said:


> A few more I added to collection



Gorgeous KS collection! You don't happen to be from Toronto, Ontario too? ::


----------



## iuvcoach

LVLadyLover said:


> Gorgeous KS collection! You don't happen to be from Toronto, Ontario too? ::



Thank you, no I am in NC.


----------



## carlee

All from local outlet!


----------



## seton

wow, great scores!


----------



## jessherf

iuvcoach said:


> A few more I added to collection


such a happy colors!


----------



## jessherf

mandasari said:


> This is my new kate spade saturday bag..love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581587


hi, may i know what color is this? is this a medium size? thankyou


----------



## jenn805

happenstance said:


> Good luck in not going crazy when buying new bags!  I started my collection of handbags just last year and it's balooned to over 12 bags, 7 Kate Spades so far!



I love them all  what is the name of the first two? I want them


----------



## jenn805

fatentaheera said:


> I'm fairly new with Kate Spade but after I bought one, I was obsessed with it and ended up buying more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rbl6NvEXDUg/U0mDtC5VY-I/AAAAAAAAAek/YMPlXfSUptQ/s1600/IMG_4124.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YdadNrROIQI/U0mE0Xy9csI/AAAAAAAAAew/XG361FnTrNw/s1600/IMG_4119.JPG



Love all of them
What is the 1st one called, I want it


----------



## qwertyz

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats,  love the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, congrats




Thanks iuvcoach!


----------



## inlovewbags

I only own one so far my little Minka.. I love her.. here she is!


----------



## jenn805

inlovewbags said:


> I only own one so far my little Minka.. I love her.. here she is!



Love the color


----------



## inlovewbags

jenn805 said:


> Love the color


Thank you.. this picture truly captured it's color!


----------



## minaj

inlovewbags said:


> I only own one so far my little Minka.. I love her.. here she is!




Beautiful! I really love this bag! I want one now!


----------



## Patlynn42

Just received this yesterday, bought secondhand from EBay.  My first Kate Spade!


----------



## inlovewbags

Very nice!


----------



## Patlynn42

inlovewbags said:


> Very nice!




Thanks!


----------



## charrrrrr

Finally brought out my cedar street maise  loving the colour and size!


----------



## iuvcoach

charrrrrr said:


> Finally brought out my cedar street maise  loving the colour and size!



Congrats,  one of my fav bags and color.


----------



## kcoach

Still not sure exactly what style this bag is (ebay seller didn't know) but I love it! Bought it new without tags and received it yesterday - moved right in!


----------



## seton

kcoach said:


> Still not sure exactly what style this bag is (ebay seller didn't know) but I love it! Bought it new without tags and received it yesterday - moved right in!



u look great!


----------



## kcoach

seton said:


> u look great!


 
Well thank you!


----------



## AshTx.1

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.



Gorgeous collection.


----------



## iuvcoach

AshTx.1 said:


> Gorgeous collection.



Thank you!!!


----------



## fatentaheera

jenn805 said:


> Love all of them
> What is the 1st one called, I want it


I think its called Sedgewick Phoebe in small size. I think this would be the smallest sedgewick phoebe


----------



## girlfriday17

kcoach said:


> Still not sure exactly what style this bag is (ebay seller didn't know) but I love it! Bought it new without tags and received it yesterday - moved right in!



I have a cream one that I love.  I think it's called the Wellesley Rachelle Domed Satchel.  I love that pink colour.


----------



## kcoach

girlfriday17 said:


> I have a cream one that I love.  I think it's called the Wellesley Rachelle Domed Satchel.  I love that pink colour.


Thank you! I bet yours is gorgeous too!


----------



## Caspin22

mandasari said:


> This is my new kate spade saturday bag..love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581587




Is this the mini A?  I want the regular size in the same color as yours but they don't make it in that color.  LOVE your bag!!!


----------



## Caspin22

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.




So THIS is where you've been!  . I'm just now beginning to get into KS and I love your choices. Do any KS bags have silver hardware or is everything gold?


----------



## Miats

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is a pic of my new KS Beau bag on my desk at work! Given to me as an early Mother's Day gift from my hubby! I have been using it all week and can't stop staring at it lol! Hubby also got it on sale for $338 CDN including taxes from the KS boutique!
> View attachment 2592378


It's gorgeous , enjoy.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Miats said:


> It's gorgeous , enjoy.



Thanks very much!  I've been interchanging my KS beau bag with my KS violet cedar street harmony tote. I love them both!


----------



## fatentaheera

jenn805 said:


> Love all of them
> What is the 1st one called, I want it


Thanks, the first one would be called 
KATE SPADE  Sedgewick Place Small Phoebe in light pink. The size is a bit smaller than the medium sized phoebe but its really gorgeous!


----------



## Miats

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.


I like all your purses. The bright cobalt blue is my favorite of the bunch. Have u tried carrying it. I wonder how much much will fit inside it. I m thinking of ordering it myself.


----------



## crystal-d

kcoach said:


> Still not sure exactly what style this bag is (ebay seller didn't know) but I love it! Bought it new without tags and received it yesterday - moved right in!




So pretty on you


----------



## crystal-d

inlovewbags said:


> I only own one so far my little Minka.. I love her.. here she is!




Love this!


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> A few more I added to collection




Pink and purple &#128150;&#128156;


----------



## jenn805

fatentaheera said:


> Thanks, the first one would be called
> KATE SPADE  Sedgewick Place Small Phoebe in light pink. The size is a bit smaller than the medium sized phoebe but its really gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Chaeriste

I am obsessed. I picked up the Little Minka in Grace Blue.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Chaeriste said:


> I am obsessed. I picked up the Little Minka in Grace Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608658




Now that is a beauty!!! Congrats!


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> So pretty on you




Thank you so much!


----------



## happenstance

I didn't want to do a whole post for these couple of things I picked up but they aren't bags so excuse the use of this board!

First is a KS tumbler from Chapters, I bought this before but it had a giant crack in it so I exchanged it for a new one...



And today while exchanging it I picked up some extra straws. They're really colourful and they have fun little sayings on them like 'strike a pose' and 'dance til dawn'.  



Friends!



The last thing I picked was from Winners.  They didn't have much as per usual when it comes to KS, though this is the first time I've seen as much Coach at that location, I managed to find something I have wanted FOREVER, ever since I saw it on the website.  I have to tell you...I have a probably unhealthy adoration for this food item.  My boyfriend knows this, my family knows this, I don't know why I do it's just something that while I don't indulge in regularly I do greatly enjoy it, without abandon when I do get to eat one...  It's such a thing that my boy knows he's better off taking me to get one of these than a fancy steak dinner because I appreciate these more!  I even have Christmas ornaments resembling this food item.  Okay so here it is! 










Ahhhh a HOTDOG!  I love it!  It's completely impractical but for 29 dollars (the zip pull is missing but I don't care I can replace it with another zip pull) I couldn't pass it up!  I am not even sure what I could put in it because it's so padded on each side but I had to have it.

So that's my mini KS haul without a bag for the day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

happenstance said:


> I didn't want to do a whole post for these couple of things I picked up but they aren't bags so excuse the use of this board!
> 
> First is a KS tumbler from Chapters, I bought this before but it had a giant crack in it so I exchanged it for a new one...
> View attachment 2609299
> 
> 
> And today while exchanging it I picked up some extra straws. They're really colourful and they have fun little sayings on them like 'strike a pose' and 'dance til dawn'.
> View attachment 2609307
> 
> 
> Friends!
> View attachment 2609308
> 
> 
> The last thing I picked was from Winners.  They didn't have much as per usual when it comes to KS, though this is the first time I've seen as much Coach at that location, I managed to find something I have wanted FOREVER, ever since I saw it on the website.  I have to tell you...I have a probably unhealthy adoration for this food item.  My boyfriend knows this, my family knows this, I don't know why I do it's just something that while I don't indulge in regularly I do greatly enjoy it, without abandon when I do get to eat one...  It's such a thing that my boy knows he's better off taking me to get one of these than a fancy steak dinner because I appreciate these more!  I even have Christmas ornaments resembling this food item.  Okay so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 2609310
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609311
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609312
> 
> 
> Ahhhh a HOTDOG!  I love it!  It's completely impractical but for 29 dollars (the zip pull is missing but I don't care I can replace it with another zip pull) I couldn't pass it up!  I am not even sure what I could put in it because it's so padded on each side but I had to have it.
> 
> So that's my mini KS haul without a bag for the day.


That hotdog is too darn cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.


Love those colors! What did you get in the jewelry box?


----------



## iuvcoach

happenstance said:


> I didn't want to do a whole post for these couple of things I picked up but they aren't bags so excuse the use of this board!
> 
> First is a KS tumbler from Chapters, I bought this before but it had a giant crack in it so I exchanged it for a new one...
> View attachment 2609299
> 
> 
> And today while exchanging it I picked up some extra straws. They're really colourful and they have fun little sayings on them like 'strike a pose' and 'dance til dawn'.
> View attachment 2609307
> 
> 
> Friends!
> View attachment 2609308
> 
> 
> The last thing I picked was from Winners.  They didn't have much as per usual when it comes to KS, though this is the first time I've seen as much Coach at that location, I managed to find something I have wanted FOREVER, ever since I saw it on the website.  I have to tell you...I have a probably unhealthy adoration for this food item.  My boyfriend knows this, my family knows this, I don't know why I do it's just something that while I don't indulge in regularly I do greatly enjoy it, without abandon when I do get to eat one...  It's such a thing that my boy knows he's better off taking me to get one of these than a fancy steak dinner because I appreciate these more!  I even have Christmas ornaments resembling this food item.  Okay so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 2609310
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609311
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609312
> 
> 
> Ahhhh a HOTDOG!  I love it!  It's completely impractical but for 29 dollars (the zip pull is missing but I don't care I can replace it with another zip pull) I couldn't pass it up!  I am not even sure what I could put in it because it's so padded on each side but I had to have it.
> 
> So that's my mini KS haul without a bag for the day.




Congrats, love the hot dog!


----------



## iuvcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those colors! What did you get in the jewelry box?




Thanks, the heart key ring I have on bag.


----------



## iuvcoach

Miats said:


> I like all your purses. The bright cobalt blue is my favorite of the bunch. Have u tried carrying it. I wonder how much much will fit inside it. I m thinking of ordering it myself.




Thanks, I use a full size zip around wallet, wristlet, heart coin holder, keys and phone inside and I still have some room left. Its a great bag and so cute with all the details.


----------



## chocochip

I have one KS, my Claremont Drive Marcella


----------



## crystal-d

chocochip said:


> I have one KS, my Claremont Drive Marcella




So pretty!


----------



## crystal-d

Loving my new beauty


----------



## TheMrs.

happy to share!


----------



## TheMrs.

here's another.


----------



## TraGiv

crystal-d said:


> Loving my new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611015



Very pretty!


----------



## Miats

TheMrs. said:


> View attachment 2611027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another.


Gorgeous , enjoy


----------



## Miats

crystal-d said:


> Loving my new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611015


Very pretty, I really like the bright pink.


----------



## minaj

crystal-d said:


> Loving my new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611015




What's the name of this bag? I love it!


----------



## chocochip

crystal-d said:


> So pretty!



oh, isn't she?


----------



## angelic*ruin

My small KS collection, but at the rate Coach is going, I see more of my monthly purse funds going towards KS, so it may not be small for long.


----------



## iuvcoach

chocochip said:


> I have one KS, my Claremont Drive Marcella




So pretty!!






crystal-d said:


> Loving my new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611015



Congrats, love the bag and fob.


----------



## iuvcoach

TheMrs. said:


> View attachment 2611026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy to share!











TheMrs. said:


> View attachment 2611027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another.



Love everything!!!!


----------



## TheMrs.

Thank you!!


----------



## iuvcoach

angelic*ruin said:


> My small KS collection, but at the rate Coach is going, I see more of my monthly purse funds going towards KS, so it may not be small for long.



Congrats, very nice collection.


----------



## crystal-d

angelic*ruin said:


> My small KS collection, but at the rate Coach is going, I see more of my monthly purse funds going towards KS, so it may not be small for long.




So pretty! Can't wait to see more


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, love the bag and fob.




Thanks lady


----------



## iuvcoach

Added bangle, eyeglass case and tote


----------



## angelic*ruin

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, very nice collection.





crystal-d said:


> So pretty! Can't wait to see more



Thank you!!!


----------



## angelic*ruin

New keychain arrived today.


----------



## xoxom_

angelic*ruin said:


> New keychain arrived today.



ugh this is so cute!!!

my newest additions:


----------



## angelic*ruin

xoxom_ said:


> ugh this is so cute!!!
> 
> my newest additions:



Thanks!  Love your 2 new additions too!


----------



## PursePout

attachment.fbsbx.com/messaging_attachment.php?aid=43234821a7c8159a38937d27b9c32e61&mid=mid.1400003702306%3A70793affd5e3f2c918&uid=598500605&accid=598500605&ext=1400046945&hash=AQAfxdwnGGzjBDCO2owEqfpWrnCKjBiuzCz54EMec7-spg


----------



## PursePout

Cant seem to post the photos


----------



## Lexic4

angelic*ruin said:


> My small KS collection, but at the rate Coach is going, I see more of my monthly purse funds going towards KS, so it may not be small for long.




Love this purse!!!  What is the name of it?


----------



## angelic*ruin

Lexic4 said:


> Love this purse!!!  What is the name of it?



Charles Street Reis


----------



## kcoach

angelic*ruin said:


> Charles Street Reis




Love that bag!


----------



## Karenlamp

Hi!! I can't tell if the stevie diaper bag I bought is authentic or not. Please help. It says "made in Vietnam". And the lining inside is a navy blue.


----------



## LVLadyLover

iuvcoach said:


> I am new to KS but went a little crazy.  Just love the styles and colors.  So here is a group pic, I have added a few more so I will update when they arrive.



Beautiful collection, congrats! I have been eyeing the Cedar Street Maise in Bright Beryl for the longest time, absolutely LOVE them all!


----------



## Lexic4

angelic*ruin said:


> Charles Street Reis




Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

My first KS bag (other than a laptop bag).


----------



## Chaeriste

I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. Tell me, fellow addicts.


----------



## Patlynn42

Chaeriste said:


> I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621077
> View attachment 2621078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me, fellow addicts.




The green!


----------



## Patlynn42

jennalovesbags said:


> My first KS bag (other than a laptop bag).




Cute!!


----------



## y0g1

jennalovesbags said:


> My first KS bag (other than a laptop bag).


Very nice bag, looks efficient too!!


----------



## TraGiv

Chaeriste said:


> I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621077
> View attachment 2621078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me, fellow addicts.



The green one. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Chaeriste

The shamrock green shoulder bag?


----------



## Karenlamp

I love the teal color.


----------



## Chaeriste

You ladies are killing me.


----------



## iuvcoach

Chaeriste said:


> I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621077
> View attachment 2621078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me, fellow addicts.



Green


----------



## iuvcoach

jennalovesbags said:


> My first KS bag (other than a laptop bag).



Congrats,  pretty bag!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Chaeriste said:


> I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621077
> View attachment 2621078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me, fellow addicts.




 The bright green one 2nd one


----------



## Chaeriste

Chaeriste said:


> I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621077
> View attachment 2621078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me, fellow addicts.




I bought the shamrock green shoulder bag. Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## Miats

Chaeriste said:


> I need help!!! I want both of these bags. Should I buy one, and which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621077
> View attachment 2621078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me, fellow addicts.


I like green with the chain


----------



## momiddle

I am looking over the items in the Surprise Sale, and I have a question about the Charlotte Street Miles that I hope someone can answer!  I have an 11" Mac Book Air I take to work with me every day, and I was wondering if it would fit in the zipper slot?  I can't tell from the pic or the dimensions.  Has anyone ever put a iPad in there?  It would be about the same size.  Thanks!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Just thought id share! Got me a beauty!! Cobble hill small Leslie in French grey $169!!


----------



## oliviacochu

Current Fave-Kate Spade Journal Newspaper Clutch


----------



## fatentaheera

swags said:


> Lovely collection!


Thank you


----------



## fatentaheera

oliviacochu said:


> Current Fave-Kate Spade Journal Newspaper Clutch
> View attachment 2623996


OMG it looks so pretty!


----------



## oliviacochu

fatentaheera said:


> OMG it looks so pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## Pursefreak0

angelic*ruin said:


> My small KS collection, but at the rate Coach is going, I see more of my monthly purse funds going towards KS, so it may not be small for long.




Wow I love this what is the name of this bag?????


----------



## Pursefreak0

Anyone have the small leslie and little minka? And would mind posting a side by side pic?


----------



## Chaeriste

I have both. I prefer the Little Minka, personally. I'll post pics ASAP.


----------



## Chaeriste

.. and I got the teal on Ebay. I have zero self control.


----------



## happenstance

oliviacochu said:


> Current Fave-Kate Spade Journal Newspaper Clutch
> View attachment 2623996



I covet this bag.


----------



## oliviacochu

happenstance said:


> I covet this bag.




Same here! It sure is a conversation piece..


----------



## Pursefreak0

My beautiful small Leslie in French grey purchased from the 75% off sale over the week katespade.com $169....loveeeeeeee her!!!!!


----------



## pringirl

Pursefreak0 said:


> My beautiful small Leslie in French grey purchased from the 75% off sale over the week katespade.com $169....loveeeeeeee her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627750



Omg that's gorgeous!! Congrats!! &#128077;


----------



## lnw85

Pursefreak0 said:


> My beautiful small Leslie in French grey purchased from the 75% off sale over the week katespade.com $169....loveeeeeeee her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627750



Gotta love a Leslie.  And that color is TDF.  Congrats!


----------



## Pursefreak0

pringirl said:


> Omg that's gorgeous!! Congrats!! &#128077;




Thank u


----------



## Pursefreak0

lnw85 said:


> Gotta love a Leslie.  And that color is TDF.  Congrats!




Ikr!!!! This color is beautiful!!!!!! Thank u


----------



## Caspin22

My first KS piece (I'm a Coach girl usually). From the outlet, a Newbury Lane Stacy wallet in Aster Saffiano. It's a gorgeous purple and I love it.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Another....little minka in deep pink!!


----------



## renza

Canderson22 said:


> My first KS piece (I'm a Coach girl usually). From the outlet, a Newbury Lane Stacy wallet in Aster Saffiano. It's a gorgeous purple and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2628967
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628968




Very pretty I love that color!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pursefreak0 said:


> My beautiful small Leslie in French grey purchased from the 75% off sale over the week katespade.com $169....loveeeeeeee her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627750




I got a little minka in French grey at a previous surprise sale, and I love it too! Such a neutral color and great leather. Enjoy your Leslie!


----------



## Pursefreak0

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I got a little minka in French grey at a previous surprise sale, and I love it too! Such a neutral color and great leather. Enjoy your Leslie!




Thank u! And yes this color is TDF!!! I bet it's beautiful in little minka too!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Question I am new to katespade and was just wondering why the 2 I have have different tags inside...for instance little minka has these 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And small Leslie has these..


----------



## lanababy

TraGiv said:


> My first Kate Spade and now my go to bag. I love the shape, size, and wide opening of it. It is so easy to get into. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557154
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Can anyone tell me what is the name of this lovely Kate Spade purse?

New to Kate Spade! Please help~


----------



## Pursefreak0

lanababy said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the name of this lovely Kate Spade purse?
> 
> New to Kate Spade! Please help~




Charles Street Audrey


----------



## lanababy

Pursefreak0 said:


> Charles Street Audrey



Thank you so much


----------



## TraGiv

lanababy said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the name of this lovely Kate Spade purse?
> 
> New to Kate Spade! Please help~



It is the Charles Street Audrey. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lanababy

TraGiv said:


> It is the Charles Street Audrey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thank you~


----------



## Pursefreak0

lanababy said:


> thank you so much




np


----------



## Skyblue4

windchimes said:


> Cute! Loving your WALLET as well!
> 
> Here's my most recent Kate (Flicker Scout):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gold Coast Maryanne (Cashew) at unboxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have had this one for a year or so already, but it still gets so much love!



I really love the quilted bag in bone!  It's perfect for summer!


----------



## chatnoir

I got this bag on clearance at Winners !! I'm so in love


----------



## Honeylicious

Pursefreak0 said:


> Another....little minka in deep pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629251


Lovely color!!  I love Minka, I bought a large minka not too long ago and recently saw a Dark African Violet minka on ebay (pass seasons color), I'm so tempted!!   I have always wanted a purple bag~  How much the little minka can carry?  could you share a what's in your bag photo??  TIA


----------



## TheMrs.

Here's a few of my faves...


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheMrs. said:


> View attachment 2641072
> View attachment 2641073
> View attachment 2641074
> View attachment 2641075
> 
> 
> Here's a few of my faves...


Love!!! That popcorn bag is too stinkin' cuuuute!


----------



## Chaeriste

I have a serious problem: Mason Audrey Place, black patent leather with deep pink lining. However, it's the first black bag I've purchased in at least 2 years.


----------



## Lexic4

Loving my Little Minka!


----------



## TheMrs.

BeachBagGal said:


> Love!!! That popcorn bag is too stinkin' cuuuute!




Thank you!! I'm def having fun w/ it


----------



## BeachBagGal

My 1st KS bag - Cobble Hill Clarke in affogato!!! I love her! So soft and love that I can detach the strap and use her as a clutch. It's a very pretty, neutral color. Got a great deal - $125.00 at L&R!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

That was supposed to say L&T!!! Don't know where that "R" came from!! I must be inventing new stores. lol


----------



## kylecombo

Got the red Maryanne for my mom and the pink phoebe for my baby sister both on sale from NR believe these were full priced merchandise and not outlet versions? Are these discontinued lines? How much do they usually run (sale wise) Not an expert. Was wondering if If I did get them for a deal. Any help appreciated


----------



## LVforMe

kylecombo said:


> Got the red Maryanne for my mom and the pink phoebe for my baby sister both on sale from NR believe these were full priced merchandise and not outlet versions? Are these discontinued lines? How much do they usually run (sale wise) Not an expert. Was wondering if If I did get them for a deal. Any help appreciated
> View attachment 2644745
> View attachment 2644747
> View attachment 2644749
> View attachment 2644750



I love both of these bags! Did they have any others?


----------



## kylecombo

LVforMe said:


> I love both of these bags! Did they have any others?



NR has a ton of other KS. These were the only ones of that style


----------



## fatentaheera

kylecombo said:


> Got the red Maryanne for my mom and the pink phoebe for my baby sister both on sale from NR believe these were full priced merchandise and not outlet versions? Are these discontinued lines? How much do they usually run (sale wise) Not an expert. Was wondering if If I did get them for a deal. Any help appreciated
> View attachment 2644745
> View attachment 2644747
> View attachment 2644749
> View attachment 2644750


OMG, we're twins!. I have the pink phoebe too. 
This bag is actually discontinued but due to its popular color, they're still selling it at full price.


----------



## y0g1

Lexic4 said:


> Loving my Little Minka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642827


Loved the way you styled the bag and you pulled off the color very nicely


----------



## Lexic4

y0g1 said:


> Loved the way you styled the bag and you pulled off the color very nicely




Thank you!  I am loving this bag!


----------



## fatentaheera

Just got the little cobble hill little curtis in grace blue. I got it for $230 at Kate Spade store Kuala Lumpur. Its a lovely color


----------



## Chaeriste

That color is gorgeous!!! Isn't it so fresh?? Yay you!!!


----------



## fatentaheera

Chaeriste said:


> That color is gorgeous!!! Isn't it so fresh?? Yay you!!!


The color caught my eye the moment I passed through the store. At that moment I felt a sudden connection with it Hahahahhahaha.


----------



## Lexic4

fatentaheera said:


> Just got the little cobble hill little curtis in grace blue. I got it for $230 at Kate Spade store Kuala Lumpur. Its a lovely color
> View attachment 2648330




Love this!


----------



## Honeylicious

fatentaheera said:


> Just got the little cobble hill little curtis in grace blue. I got it for $230 at Kate Spade store Kuala Lumpur. Its a lovely color
> View attachment 2648330


Interesting color~  I'm from KL  
I'm waiting for a dark violet lil Minka from eBay


----------



## fatentaheera

Honeylicious said:


> Interesting color~  I'm from KL
> I'm waiting for a dark violet lil Minka from eBay


Yeay,  great to hear that you're from KL too. Now kate spade in KL have 30% sale for some off season bags.  And I saw that kate spade has their surprise sale web active too.


----------



## Bisoux78

carinas said:


> Small Sloan in Atlantic Blue



How heavy is this bag? Is the leather soft or more stiff and structured?


----------



## JupiterRising

Bisoux78 said:


> How heavy is this bag? Is the leather soft or more stiff and structured?


Personally I don't think it's that heavy, but I'm used to carrying bigger, heavier bags like the Beau, and some Rebecca Minkoffs that are heavy on the hardware.  The leather is beautiful, soft and supple, not stiff or structured like the beau.  It looks the same as the day I bought it and I've carried it daily.  BTW, I have the same bag, but it's the larger Mercer Sloan in Atlantic Blue.


----------



## x3vann

My sister and I just got our first Kate Spade pieces (Darla card holders) a few weeks ago. Idk how I've gone so long without knowing Kate Spade &#128561;. I'm definitely looking forward to buying more from them.


----------



## renza

x3vann said:


> My sister and I just got our first Kate Spade pieces (Darla card holders) a few weeks ago. Idk how I've gone so long without knowing Kate Spade &#55357;&#56881;. I'm definitely looking forward to buying more from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665395


Love these! I have a Mikas Pond Darla and I am ECSTATIC that I finally found a Bow Terrace Darla today! They are surprisingly useful for how small they are.


----------



## JuneHawk

Paris and the Single Girl Book Clutch.  I bought to take to a wedding I went a few days ago that was held in a library.  I LOVE it, but it doesn't hold much, which I suppose is the case with most clutches.


----------



## silverstar16

That's why I haven't bought any of the adorable clutches. I feel like I would have to leave some of my usual stuff at home and then I would keep thinking, "But what if I really need that hand sanitizer later?" My paranoia makes it hard for me to go too small/flat with a bag.


----------



## lov

I have the emma one, it was too cute to resist!



JuneHawk said:


> Paris and the Single Girl Book Clutch.  I bought to take to a wedding I went a few days ago that was held in a library.  I LOVE it, but it doesn't hold much, which I suppose is the case with most clutches.


----------



## baglover1973

My first. Little minka in dusty emerald.


----------



## y0g1

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2668965
> 
> My first. Little minka in dusty emerald.


Such an adorable color and bag. Congratulations!!


----------



## baglover1973

y0g1 said:


> Such an adorable color and bag. Congratulations!!




Thank you!!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Honeylicious

My dark African violet lil minka! Waited 3 agonising weeks for her


----------



## baglover1973

Honeylicious said:


> My dark African violet lil minka! Waited 3 agonising weeks for her



this is stunning. congrats.


----------



## Honeylicious

baglover1973 said:


> this is stunning. congrats.



Thanks!  Been using her for 2 days she got softer already


----------



## shoegal27

I love her. So easy to carry around. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## renza

Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue, Required Reading Georgie, and Bow Terrace Darla in Maraschino 
The Little Curtis is my first KS purse! I have had the Georgie for awhile.


----------



## seton

renza said:


> View attachment 2672702
> 
> Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue, Required Reading Georgie, and Bow Terrace Darla in Maraschino
> The Little Curtis is my first KS purse! I have had the Georgie for awhile.




i really like ur georgie!


----------



## renza

seton said:


> i really like ur georgie!


Thanks! I stalked that for a looong time waiting for it to get down to what I felt was a reasonable price (it is PVC after all) but it sold out! I kept checking and then one day it finally popped back.   Same thing happened with this Darla.


----------



## silverstar16

Love that Georgie!

Sometimes being patient pays off! I did the same with a very particular wallet I wanted. It took a few months but I finally found the one I wanted in the color I wanted for a reasonable price on eBay. It's such a feeling of excitement mixed with relief when that happens!


----------



## pringirl

renza said:


> View attachment 2672702
> 
> Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue, Required Reading Georgie, and Bow Terrace Darla in Maraschino
> The Little Curtis is my first KS purse! I have had the Georgie for awhile.



Love the little Curtis! Congrats


----------



## baglover1973

Posted in other threads but here are my minkas. Dusty emerald and. French navy. Along with my surprise maraschino Lacey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loot from 25% off sale.    Charles Street Audrey and Cobble Hill Stacey wallet in "deep blaze."


----------



## silverstar16

What do you think of the Charles Street leather?


----------



## baglover1973

silverstar16 said:


> What do you think of the Charles Street leather?




I die!! Gorgeous choices!!!


----------



## renza

pringirl said:


> Love the little Curtis! Congrats


Thanks! I need to spray it with leather protector so I can use it! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Loot from 25% off sale.    Charles Street Audrey and Cobble Hill Stacey wallet in "deep blaze."


That is a really nice red. Do you think it leans toward blue-red or orange-red in real life?


----------



## pringirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Loot from 25% off sale.    Charles Street Audrey and Cobble Hill Stacey wallet in "deep blaze."



Was so tempted to order this too.. But I think I'll stick to the max 3 bags a year policy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

silverstar16 said:


> What do you think of the Charles Street leather?


Love it.  It's very similar to Cobble Hill...very soft and smushy.  









renza said:


> That is a really nice red. Do you think it leans toward blue-red or orange-red in real life?


   It is a true cherry red, though it seems to photograph orangey for some reason.  




pringirl said:


> Was so tempted to order this too.. But I think I'll stick to the max 3 bags a year policy!!


 Good luck!!  These sales just reel me in.


----------



## pringirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it.  It's very similar to Cobble Hill...very soft and smushy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a true cherry red, though it seems to photograph orangey for some reason.
> 
> 
> Good luck!!  These sales just reel me in.



Your photo is making my nose bleed! &#128525;


----------



## purse mommy

JuneHawk said:


> Paris and the Single Girl Book Clutch.  I bought to take to a wedding I went a few days ago that was held in a library.  I LOVE it, but it doesn't hold much, which I suppose is the case with most clutches.


I'm stalking that little beauty on ebay right now


----------



## bakeacookie

Kate Spade Scout in black patent leather.


----------



## JuneHawk

This beauty showed up yesterday.  I lusted after it for months, then it went on sale at katespade.com and I missed it. Then I found it at handsbags.com and it turned out to be the last one.  2 Park Avenue Small Beau in Cream/French Navy.  

If only it had shown up for the 4th...


----------



## pringirl

JuneHawk said:


> This beauty showed up yesterday.  I lusted after it for months, then it went on sale at katespade.com and I missed it. Then I found it at handsbags.com and it turned out to be the last one.  2 Park Avenue Small Beau in Cream/French Navy.
> 
> If only it had shown up for the 4th...



One of kate spade's best designs in my opinion!!


----------



## Maclay

Just got this little minka in the mail this week! In affagato! Gorgeous leather and color. I wanted something that was a good summer color and appropriate for work  It fits everything!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Maclay said:


> Just got this little minka in the mail this week! In affagato! Gorgeous leather and color. I wanted something that was a good summer color and appropriate for work  It fits everything!


Love! I have this color in the Clarke. Such a pretty neutral color!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Maclay said:


> Just got this little minka in the mail this week! In affagato! Gorgeous leather and color. I wanted something that was a good summer color and appropriate for work  It fits everything!


Bag twins! I'm waiting on my package to arrive still!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My newest loves...Little Minka in Dusty Emerald & Moroccan Market wristlet in black/cream. Love them and can't wait to use them!


----------



## silverstar16

Congrats! I love that Moroccan Market pattern and almost bought that too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

silverstar16 said:


> Congrats! I love that Moroccan Market pattern and almost bought that too!


Thanks! ..and the inside is such a pretty fun hot pink - love!


----------



## swags

Got the Gold Coast Sierra in cashew at the recent online sale. I wish they would bring back the Gold Coast line.


----------



## baglover1973

Pic of my full fam from the extra 25% off sale

dusty emerald minka
french navy minka
brightspot lacey
bee


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2683722
> 
> Pic of my full fam from the extra 25% off sale
> 
> dusty emerald minka
> french navy minka
> brightspot lacey
> bee


Love the family! All those different colors look so pretty together!


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the family! All those different colors look so pretty together!



you are the sweetest! LOVING your wristlet.....kinda wishing i would have grabbed one too!


----------



## MSscbelle

Here's my first: 





It was purchased at Calypso in NYC all the way back in 1997!


----------



## baglover1973

MSscbelle said:


> Here's my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was purchased at Calypso in NYC all the way back in 1997!



Super cute!!!!


----------



## Hoya94

Here is my latest Kate Spade acquisition:  Grove Court Maise in Animal Print.


----------



## Patlynn42

. 

Kate Spade Jan Nylon Crossbody, bought it Tuesday at the Kate Spade store in Savannah, GA while on vacation.


----------



## baglover1973

Patlynn42 said:


> View attachment 2683896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Kate Spade Jan Nylon Crossbody, bought it Tuesday at the Kate Spade store in Savannah, GA while on vacation.


hot bags ladies! animal print is sexy and basic black never goes out of style!


----------



## Patlynn42

baglover1973 said:


> hot bags ladies! animal print is sexy and basic black never goes out of style!




Thanks!


----------



## Hoya94

Here is my pollen color Five Points Camille.  Love!!!!


----------



## Hoya94

Forgot to attach the picture!  Lol!


----------



## purse mommy

new to me flicker tote


----------



## Hoya94

baglover1973 said:


> hot bags ladies! animal print is sexy and basic black never goes out of style!




Thank you!


----------



## crystalsweet

I cannot pick between the two i bought! 
charles street audrey & wellesley alessa


----------



## y0g1

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2683722
> 
> Pic of my full fam from the extra 25% off sale
> 
> dusty emerald minka
> french navy minka
> brightspot lacey
> bee


Awesome!!


----------



## swags

crystalsweet said:


> I cannot pick between the two i bought!
> charles street audrey & wellesley alessa



I like them both. That shade of green on the audrey is one of my favorite colors and the sea green (or is it an aqua or teal?) one is perfect for summer. Keep em both!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

crystalsweet said:


> I cannot pick between the two i bought!
> charles street audrey & wellesley alessa





OMG I just bought the SAME two bags because of the green color, I am a green bag sucker!  I am going to gift the alessa to my Mom for her b-day, I think for me the Audrey just fits my style better, love them both!!!  How funny!!


----------



## crystalsweet

thank you both!  im also a huge sucker for anything mint green/turquoise. i did however, spend a lot of money. haha - am hoping both will be worth it and hold up - my first kate spades! im in love


----------



## cellardoor433

Such a pretty shade of green - I was looking at the Audrey online but decided to buy the Cedar St Harmony bag in Clocktower. It'll be my first Kate Spade bag and I'm looking forward to receiving it


----------



## pringirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Loot from 25% off sale.    Charles Street Audrey and Cobble Hill Stacey wallet in "deep blaze."



I gave in and ordered the Charles st Audrey in deep blaze!! Love this color so much afraid it'd be gone soon.
Price seemed to have dropped. I got it for $169 ($199 less 15% welcome code using my hubby email).


----------



## mysticalrose

My new Kate Spade card case! It's my first Kate Spade item as well. Hope I just don't lose it now lol.


----------



## luvpandas8

My first KS!


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvpandas8 said:


> My first KS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692219


Super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mysticalrose said:


> My new Kate Spade card case! It's my first Kate Spade item as well. Hope I just don't lose it now lol.
> View attachment 2692215
> View attachment 2692216


Nice! I'm sure you won't lose.


----------



## happenstance

swags said:


> Got the Gold Coast Sierra in cashew at the recent online sale. I wish they would bring back the Gold Coast line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682439




I wish they would too but I love the Sedgewick line that they have now too!


----------



## happenstance

I have two new acquisitions to my Kate Spade collection (I'm starting to feel like I should do a collection post almost!), one of which I got on ebay a while ago and the other I acquired on a shopping trip down to the US yesterday (and waiting in a THREE hour line up trying to get back in to Canada!!).  (Sorry for the heinous dollar store picnic table cloth covered freezers!  We had a bunch of rusty tools on their earlier.)

The first bag I've wanted forever and was on sale during a surprise sale that I regretted not pulling the trigger on, so to ebay I went.  I found this beauty sans dust bag (   ) for such a good deal I couldn't pass it up!  I've been swimming my whole life, and everybody that knows me says this bag is me in bag form, lol!







The next, oh, I was so unsure if I should get her, because at Nordstrom Rack they also had a Michael Kors bag I've wanted forever called the Naomi&#8230;but Kate won... The Sedgwick line (as some of you know) is my new favourite, and I already have a lovely Delaney in Loden, but I just couldn't pass up this Emilia in black.  She is heavy, but such a beautiful bag I think I'll love her anyway&#8230;  I love how she springs open when you touch the button on the top.






And the two together!






Back to ban island for me!


----------



## happenstance

luvpandas8 said:


> My first KS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692219



Love the colour!


----------



## baglover1973

happenstance said:


> I have two new acquisitions to my Kate Spade collection (I'm starting to feel like I should do a collection post almost!), one of which I got on ebay a while ago and the other I acquired on a shopping trip down to the US yesterday (and waiting in a THREE hour line up trying to get back in to Canada!!).  (Sorry for the heinous dollar store picnic table cloth covered freezers!  We had a bunch of rusty tools on their earlier.)
> 
> The first bag I've wanted forever and was on sale during a surprise sale that I regretted not pulling the trigger on, so to ebay I went.  I found this beauty sans dust bag (   ) for such a good deal I couldn't pass it up!  I've been swimming my whole life, and everybody that knows me says this bag is me in bag form, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next, oh, I was so unsure if I should get her, because at Nordstrom Rack they also had a Michael Kors bag I've wanted forever called the Naomibut Kate won... The Sedgwick line (as some of you know) is my new favourite, and I already have a lovely Delaney in Loden, but I just couldn't pass up this Emilia in black.  She is heavy, but such a beautiful bag I think I'll love her anyway  I love how she springs open when you touch the button on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the two together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to ban island for me!



OMG the pool bag is just way too cute!


----------



## oluchika

pringirl said:


> I gave in and ordered the Charles st Audrey in deep blaze!! Love this color so much afraid it'd be gone soon.
> Price seemed to have dropped. I got it for $169 ($199 less 15% welcome code using my hubby email).



I ordered this same bag during the sale too  Also got the Curtis as well. These two will be my first Kate Spade purchases so I really hope I like them!


----------



## swags

happenstance said:


> I have two new acquisitions to my Kate Spade collection (I'm starting to feel like I should do a collection post almost!), one of which I got on ebay a while ago and the other I acquired on a shopping trip down to the US yesterday (and waiting in a THREE hour line up trying to get back in to Canada!!).  (Sorry for the heinous dollar store picnic table cloth covered freezers!  We had a bunch of rusty tools on their earlier.)
> 
> The first bag I've wanted forever and was on sale during a surprise sale that I regretted not pulling the trigger on, so to ebay I went.  I found this beauty sans dust bag (   ) for such a good deal I couldn't pass it up!  I've been swimming my whole life, and everybody that knows me says this bag is me in bag form, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next, oh, I was so unsure if I should get her, because at Nordstrom Rack they also had a Michael Kors bag I've wanted forever called the Naomibut Kate won... The Sedgwick line (as some of you know) is my new favourite, and I already have a lovely Delaney in Loden, but I just couldn't pass up this Emilia in black.  She is heavy, but such a beautiful bag I think I'll love her anyway  I love how she springs open when you touch the button on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the two together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to ban island for me!



Both so pretty! Congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

happenstance said:


> I have two new acquisitions to my Kate Spade collection (I'm starting to feel like I should do a collection post almost!), one of which I got on ebay a while ago and the other I acquired on a shopping trip down to the US yesterday (and waiting in a THREE hour line up trying to get back in to Canada!!).  (Sorry for the heinous dollar store picnic table cloth covered freezers!  We had a bunch of rusty tools on their earlier.)
> 
> The first bag I've wanted forever and was on sale during a surprise sale that I regretted not pulling the trigger on, so to ebay I went.  I found this beauty sans dust bag (   ) for such a good deal I couldn't pass it up!  I've been swimming my whole life, and everybody that knows me says this bag is me in bag form, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next, oh, I was so unsure if I should get her, because at Nordstrom Rack they also had a Michael Kors bag I've wanted forever called the Naomi&#8230;but Kate won... The Sedgwick line (as some of you know) is my new favourite, and I already have a lovely Delaney in Loden, but I just couldn't pass up this Emilia in black.  She is heavy, but such a beautiful bag I think I'll love her anyway&#8230;  I love how she springs open when you touch the button on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the two together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to ban island for me!


Love your new bags! Love, love that pool clutch! It is one of the most creative designs I've seen!!!!


----------



## pringirl

oluchika said:


> I ordered this same bag during the sale too  Also got the Curtis as well. These two will be my first Kate Spade purchases so I really hope I like them!



I love the Curtis too; which color did u get?? Have your bags arrived yet would love to see some pics..


----------



## oluchika

pringirl said:


> I love the Curtis too; which color did u get?? Have your bags arrived yet would love to see some pics..



I got it in black, it was the only color they had on sale and the Audrey I got in deep blaze. I'll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## DR2013

crystalsweet said:


> I cannot pick between the two i bought!
> charles street audrey & wellesley alessa


The green is so beautiful!! The aqua is nice too but I would choose the green over the aqua.


----------



## oluchika

My bags came today! The Curtis is more my style but I've been wanting to branch out from my usual neutrals. I don't think I will use the Adrenne even though I love the style of bag. I really like both but I'm probably going to try selling the Adrenne on ebay, hence the wrapping still on the bag.   For some reason I feel a little sad about it, lol.


----------



## Mayfly285

happenstance said:


> I have two new acquisitions to my Kate Spade collection (I'm starting to feel like I should do a collection post almost!), one of which I got on ebay a while ago and the other I acquired on a shopping trip down to the US yesterday (and waiting in a THREE hour line up trying to get back in to Canada!!).  (Sorry for the heinous dollar store picnic table cloth covered freezers!  We had a bunch of rusty tools on their earlier.)
> 
> The first bag I've wanted forever and was on sale during a surprise sale that I regretted not pulling the trigger on, so to ebay I went.  I found this beauty sans dust bag (   ) for such a good deal I couldn't pass it up!  I've been swimming my whole life, and everybody that knows me says this bag is me in bag form, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next, oh, I was so unsure if I should get her, because at Nordstrom Rack they also had a Michael Kors bag I've wanted forever called the Naomibut Kate won... The Sedgwick line (as some of you know) is my new favourite, and I already have a lovely Delaney in Loden, but I just couldn't pass up this Emilia in black.  She is heavy, but such a beautiful bag I think I'll love her anyway  I love how she springs open when you touch the button on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the two together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to ban island for me!




The pool bag is truly amazing; I love the shimmering water effect and the little ladder leading down into it.   It's wonderful that you swim yourself; she's evidently made for you!  Congratulations on two gorgeous purchases!


----------



## Mayfly285

crystalsweet said:


> I cannot pick between the two i bought!
> charles street audrey & wellesley alessa




Charles Street Audrey for me; I love both of your beauties but am really attracted to the shape and colour of the Audrey - such a gorgeous green!


----------



## oluchika

oluchika said:


> My bags came today! The Curtis is more my style but I've been wanting to branch out from my usual neutrals. I don't think I will use the Adrenne even though I love the style of bag. I really like both but I'm probably going to try selling the Adrenne on ebay, hence the wrapping still on the bag.   For some reason I feel a little sad about it, lol.



*Meant Audrey...have no clue why I was calling it the Audrenne, lol


----------



## thefabmrswing

luvpandas8 said:


> My first KS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692219



So cute!!! I love those scallops!


----------



## thefabmrswing

I got my first Kate Spade bags this year for my 30th birthday (and name brand/designer bags of any kind for that matter!)





and


----------



## lurkernomore

Hi - I am usually in the Coach forum, but have had brief affairs with Marc Jacobs, Dooney, RM, and of course, Kate Spade!
I went to the Wrentham, MA outlet today and they had 40% off on most bags and accessories - with additional 20% off coupon for one bag (not clearance). I picked up this beauty in clearance today, along with a scarf and a fob. I have several Kate Spade scarves, and I love their quality. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## asl_bebes

My lil KS family showing my latest addition from recent vacay ... Miss Delaney in light cream


----------



## pringirl

oluchika said:


> My bags came today! The Curtis is more my style but I've been wanting to branch out from my usual neutrals. I don't think I will use the Adrenne even though I love the style of bag. I really like both but I'm probably going to try selling the Adrenne on ebay, hence the wrapping still on the bag.   For some reason I feel a little sad about it, lol.



Oh u sure? The Audrey is so pretty! Why not keep both? Lol. Do u prefer shoulder carry or hobo type of bags??


----------



## Mayfly285

oluchika said:


> My bags came today! The Curtis is more my style but I've been wanting to branch out from my usual neutrals. I don't think I will use the Adrenne even though I love the style of bag. I really like both but I'm probably going to try selling the Adrenne on ebay, hence the wrapping still on the bag.   For some reason I feel a little sad about it, lol.



Oh, my word! That Audrey is sooo gorgeous; I couldn't sell such a beauty!


----------



## oluchika

pringirl said:


> Oh u sure? The Audrey is so pretty! Why not keep both? Lol. Do u prefer shoulder carry or hobo type of bags??



Both are my usually styles but I normally buy neutral colored bags. I think trying red as my first venture outside my usual was too much, lol. I don't really wear too many colors, but I think maybe that red just doesn't work for me and my skin tone.


----------



## oluchika

thefabmrswing said:


> I got my first Kate Spade bags this year for my 30th birthday (and name brand/designer bags of any kind for that matter!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



I love that first brown one, what style is that called?


----------



## icerain303

My mom bought me this Kate Spade hedgehog tote for my birthday! (I am obsessed with hedgehogs!) Super love


----------



## runningllqq

icerain303 said:


> My mom bought me this Kate Spade hedgehog tote for my birthday! (I am obsessed with hedgehogs!) Super love


Love your bag, it's so cute!


----------



## runningllqq

Today is my lucky day! I found this small white/ostrich egg small beau bag in our outlet. After all discounts the price went down to $146 plus tax (org 428) !!! When I saw it I almost screamed!! I have been eyeing this one forever. I waited and waited and finally it went to outlet!

Here is also my small french navy/red/cream beau bag. I found it in outlet too a couple of months ago. The price was $161 plus tax (org 398). I forgot to use the extra 15% off student discount that time..


----------



## runningllqq

I also waited for around 5 months and got this elza dress in outlet at the beginning of July and paid only $113 +tax (org. 448). 



Now if I like a Kate spade item, I'll always wait and pay less!


----------



## icerain303

runningllqq said:


> Love your bag, it's so cute!



Thank you so much!


----------



## icerain303

runningllqq said:


> Today is my lucky day! I found this small white/ostrich egg small beau bag in our outlet. After all discounts the price went down to $146 plus tax (org 428) !!! When I saw it I almost screamed!! I have been eyeing this one forever. I waited and waited and finally it went to outlet!
> 
> Here is also my small french navy/red/cream beau bag. I found it in outlet too a couple of months ago. The price was $161 plus tax (org 398). I forgot to use the extra 15% off student discount that time..
> View attachment 2699042



Super gorgeous!!!


----------



## icerain303

runningllqq said:


> I also waited for around 5 months and got this elza dress in outlet at the beginning of July and paid only $113 +tax (org. 448).
> View attachment 2699045
> 
> 
> Now if I like a Kate spade item, I'll always wait and pay less!



Love it! So adorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

runningllqq said:


> Today is my lucky day! I found this small white/ostrich egg small beau bag in our outlet. After all discounts the price went down to $146 plus tax (org 428) !!! When I saw it I almost screamed!! I have been eyeing this one forever. I waited and waited and finally it went to outlet!
> 
> Here is also my small french navy/red/cream beau bag. I found it in outlet too a couple of months ago. The price was $161 plus tax (org 398). I forgot to use the extra 15% off student discount that time..
> View attachment 2699042


Pretty bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

runningllqq said:


> I also waited for around 5 months and got this elza dress in outlet at the beginning of July and paid only $113 +tax (org. 448).
> View attachment 2699045
> 
> 
> Now if I like a Kate spade item, I'll always wait and pay less!


Super cute dress!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I've been obsessing over this beauty (the Maise in clock tower) since I got her this past week. Taking her out on a gloomy day here in San Diego


----------



## thefabmrswing

oluchika said:


> I love that first brown one, what style is that called?



It's Hamiliton Heights Sloan in Dictionary brown. It's a bit big. I love it during the 9 month winters here because there's plenty of room to toss my gloves, scarf, hat (if I have one) into it if I need to, but I think I need something smaller for the summer and for nights out with the gals and such.


----------



## pringirl

Pinkalicious said:


> I've been obsessing over this beauty (the Maise in clock tower) since I got her this past week. Taking her out on a gloomy day here in San Diego
> 
> View attachment 2699558



I love this!


----------



## Pinkalicious

pringirl said:


> I love this!



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

I don't have a Kate Spade bag (yet), however love my purse


----------



## divadivine682

My new beauty! The 2 park ave beau on black....she's so pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

divadivine682 said:


> View attachment 2701841
> 
> 
> My new beauty! The 2 park ave beau on black....she's so pretty


Very cute!


----------



## damselinchanel

black is beautiful indeed.


----------



## crystalsweet

runningllqq said:


> Today is my lucky day! I found this small white/ostrich egg small beau bag in our outlet. After all discounts the price went down to $146 plus tax (org 428) !!! When I saw it I almost screamed!! I have been eyeing this one forever. I waited and waited and finally it went to outlet!
> 
> Here is also my small french navy/red/cream beau bag. I found it in outlet too a couple of months ago. The price was $161 plus tax (org 398). I forgot to use the extra 15% off student discount that time..
> View attachment 2699042


ahh i am so jealous! i would die if i saw the white beau bag in my outlet D:


----------



## runningllqq

icerain303 said:


> Super gorgeous!!!





icerain303 said:


> Love it! So adorable!





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty bags!





BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute dress!



Thank you all, ladies! (^_~)


----------



## runningllqq

divadivine682 said:


> View attachment 2701841
> 
> 
> My new beauty! The 2 park ave beau on black....she's so pretty


Haha another beau bag! Congrats! It's so cute!


----------



## runningllqq

crystalsweet said:


> ahh i am so jealous! i would die if i saw the white beau bag in my outlet D:


Ye maybe you can find one too!
Someone is also selling a pre-owned small one on ebay right now. Good luck! (^_^)


----------



## Hoya94

Help ladies! I'm trying to decide if to get a new Kate Spade in the deep ablaze (red) or French navy.  I love both colors but can only afford one.  What color do you guys recommend?   Thanks!


----------



## jeep317

divadivine682 said:


> View attachment 2701841
> 
> 
> My new beauty! The 2 park ave beau on black....she's so pretty



All sorts of pretty things in this shot...the bag, the Pandora, and the Jeep!


----------



## EBMIC

Thank you for letting me share.  Here is my KS Pasadena bag from several years ago in black patent leather.  I love her!!!


----------



## TraGiv

Hoya94 said:


> Help ladies! I'm trying to decide if to get a new Kate Spade in the deep ablaze (red) or French navy.  I love both colors but can only afford one.  What color do you guys recommend?   Thanks!



I would pick the French Navy. I have the Charles Street Small Haven in Deep Blaze and I wished I had gotten it in French Navy. I haven't used it yet and it's been almost 2 months since getting it.  I love the color, I just don't have anything to wear with it. I think the French Navy would be easier to match with outfits. 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bringing my Affogato Clarke out for lunch and shopping today...


----------



## Hoya94

TraGiv said:


> I would pick the French Navy. I have the Charles Street Small Haven in Deep Blaze and I wished I had gotten it in French Navy. I haven't used it yet and it's been almost 2 months since getting it.  I love the color, I just don't have anything to wear with it. I think the French Navy would be easier to match with outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you TraGiv.  I was leaning towards the French Navy too.  My problem is I love red purses.  I have a red Quinn that's 6 years old and I love it, but it's starting to look a bit worn, so that's my dilemma.  Again thanks for your help.  Xoxo


----------



## Mayfly285

Hoya94 said:


> Thank you TraGiv.  I was leaning towards the French Navy too.  My problem is I love red purses.  I have a red Quinn that's 6 years old and I love it, but it's starting to look a bit worn, so that's my dilemma.  Again thanks for your help.  Xoxo



I love the Quinn!  If you have used her so much, then I'd go with the ablaze colourway, as you know that red works for you. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## TraGiv

Hoya94 said:


> Thank you TraGiv.  I was leaning towards the French Navy too.  My problem is I love red purses.  I have a red Quinn that's 6 years old and I love it, but it's starting to look a bit worn, so that's my dilemma.  Again thanks for your help.  Xoxo




You're welcome. Since you love red purses then I would say get the red one. I got it in red because I didn't have any red purses and I have several navy ones. Unfortunately I have used it but I really do love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## botsonyan

BeachBagGal said:


> Bringing my Affogato Clarke out for lunch and shopping today...



OH MY DAYS!!! I had been wondering what this purse was called. Saw someone with it and I fell in love. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

botsonyan said:


> OH MY DAYS!!! I had been wondering what this purse was called. Saw someone with it and I fell in love. Thanks so much for sharing!


Thanks! I love it too! It looks really good worn as a clutch too - the straps are removable.


----------



## pringirl

Just received my Charles Street Audrey in deep blaze &#128150;


----------



## baglover1973

pringirl said:


> Just received my Charles Street Audrey in deep blaze &#128150;



 THis is gorgeous!


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Bringing my Affogato Clarke out for lunch and shopping today...



LOVE THIS!


----------



## Barneycat

Trying my first post, my beautiful find on a trip to California last week...

Never mind, won't work with any of the link options from Flickr...


----------



## pringirl

baglover1973 said:


> THis is gorgeous!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## coachie mama

pringirl said:


> Just received my Charles Street Audrey in deep blaze &#128150;




Wow.. This color is gorgeous!


----------



## pringirl

coachie mama said:


> Wow.. This color is gorgeous!



Thank u~
It's a true red. Should go well with my usual black dressing.


----------



## jeep317

My first...but def not my last!


----------



## SEWDimples

lurkernomore said:


> Hi - I am usually in the Coach forum, but have had brief affairs with Marc Jacobs, Dooney, RM, and of course, Kate Spade!
> I went to the Wrentham, MA outlet today and they had 40% off on most bags and accessories - with additional 20% off coupon for one bag (not clearance). I picked up this beauty in clearance today, along with a scarf and a fob. I have several Kate Spade scarves, and I love their quality. Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! I purchased the same bag in the same color this evening. It is adorable.


----------



## pringirl

jeep317 said:


> My first...but def not my last!



Yummy leather!


----------



## K_couture

my first Kate Spade purse!  a birthday gift from my amazing friends


----------



## jeep317

K_couture said:


> my first Kate Spade purse!  a birthday gift from my amazing friends
> View attachment 2715513



Love!!!!


----------



## Lurvebags

K_couture said:


> my first Kate Spade purse!  a birthday gift from my amazing friends
> View attachment 2715513




I love this bag! Nice friends you have there &#128522; 

What's the name of this beautiful bag?


----------



## swags

Taking my first Kate Spade, the Gold Coast Maryanne out tonight


----------



## BeachBagGal

swags said:


> View attachment 2720254
> 
> 
> Taking my first Kate Spade, the Gold Coast Maryanne out tonight


Pretty!


----------



## Chaeriste

icerain303 said:


> My mom bought me this Kate Spade hedgehog tote for my birthday! (I am obsessed with hedgehogs!) Super love




I love this bag. I have it!! Do you have any hedgehogs? I have four... I'm a semi-failed rescue station. Lol!


----------



## icerain303

Chaeriste said:


> I love this bag. I have it!! Do you have any hedgehogs? I have four... I'm a semi-failed rescue station. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720439



Oh my gosh your hedgehog is adorable! I want one sooo bad!!! I only have tons of stuffed hedgehogs hahaha!


----------



## pringirl

Chaeriste said:


> I love this bag. I have it!! Do you have any hedgehogs? I have four... I'm a semi-failed rescue station. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720439



Omg so cute!!! &#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Audrey, on her way to the grocery store.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> My first...but def not my last!



Love it!   I have two Findleys; they are fabulous.


----------



## Hoya94

pringirl said:


> Just received my Charles Street Audrey in deep blaze &#128150;




Bag twins!  Just got mine on Thursday. I'm in love!!!


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey, on her way to the grocery store.



So pretty, love that red!


----------



## pringirl

Hoya94 said:


> Bag twins!  Just got mine on Thursday. I'm in love!!!



MiaBorsa has one too so we are bag triplets &#128518;
I love Audrey esp the deep blaze. I've not started using it yet though.


----------



## baglover1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey, on her way to the grocery store.



 Gorgeous


----------



## SK007

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey, on her way to the grocery store.



Gorgeous~ Makes me want to borrow my mom's. She has the same Audrey in red.


----------



## SK007

I currently have 5 Kate Spade bags and a passport holder.
My first ones were from a flash sale a year and a half ago. I got the *Mikas Pond Janelle in Vivid Snapdragon and Black* as well as my *Daycation Passport Holder*. For some reason, I could never photograph my Vivid Snapdragon correctly, but for you KS fans, I'm sure you know that hot pink color.
The next 2 I got were from when KS just opened at the outlets near where I live. I got the MFF *Newbury Lane Cammie* and also the MFF large *Sophie Kennedy Park *tote. My aunt and grandma have been crazy obsessed over this tote that I ended up getting both of them the small Kennedy Parks in Bajarose. If someone wants to see those, I have photos as well.
Then, I got the *Henry Lane Emmy* this past month in ablaze, and I'm absolutely in love~! If it weren't for the fact that it smells. I've already used it to travel to Orlando. The bonus is my mom's *Charles Street Audrey*, and it looks like it already has a lot of its sisters with some of the KS fans here, too!!! It's a gorgeous bag.
I try to convert as many people as I know towards Kate Spade. I just love the brand! I've already gotten 2 of my friends to buy their first Kate Spade!


----------



## Coach12

Very pretty. What bag is this?


ISO a Kate Spade Minka black and purple.


----------



## Lurvebags

Does anyone have this bag?


----------



## n3sbaby

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey, on her way to the grocery store.


so pretty....love the red so much...


----------



## hillaryhath

Only a few that I haven't already sold or am trying to sell... I'm more into KS accessories since they're kookier/edgier and their handbags are more conservative/not my style most of the time:


Cobble Hill Little Curtis Crossbody





Cobble Hill Large Leslie (my favorite boring bag lol I spruced it up with a blingee Coach keyfob)





I have no idea what this was called but it was from this year and has that cute bow design underneath:





But yeah, like I said, I'm all about the accessories!

















I'm ALL ABOUT the Lacey wallets and I really like the medium one I DIY'ed for the summer haha.  I have so many cases because I work at an Apple store and they let us get 50% off for a little while on cases.  I think they're some of the best iPhone cases out there.  I got the Cobble Hill Bee to go with my Leslie but it ended up being my "iStuff Pouch" lol.  SO convenient!

And the reading glasses are cute and life-saving when you're staring at a 27-inch monitor for hours a day.  Holy moly, its like night and day.


----------



## bibliothekarin

Horrible photo, but I had to share!  I bought the Great Expectations book clutch and Talley sweater last week during the sale.  I've been wanting one of these clutches for ages...


----------



## icerain303

bibliothekarin said:


> Horrible photo, but I had to share!  I bought the Great Expectations book clutch and Talley sweater last week during the sale.  I've been wanting one of these clutches for ages...



Oh my gosh gorgeous! I have never been able to see that in real life! Congrats!


----------



## icerain303

hillaryhath said:


> Only a few that I haven't already sold or am trying to sell... I'm more into KS accessories since they're kookier/edgier and their handbags are more conservative/not my style most of the time:
> 
> 
> Cobble Hill Little Curtis Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobble Hill Large Leslie (my favorite boring bag lol I spruced it up with a blingee Coach keyfob)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this was called but it was from this year and has that cute bow design underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, like I said, I'm all about the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ALL ABOUT the Lacey wallets and I really like the medium one I DIY'ed for the summer haha.  I have so many cases because I work at an Apple store and they let us get 50% off for a little while on cases.  I think they're some of the best iPhone cases out there.  I got the Cobble Hill Bee to go with my Leslie but it ended up being my "iStuff Pouch" lol.  SO convenient!
> 
> And the reading glasses are cute and life-saving when you're staring at a 27-inch monitor for hours a day.  Holy moly, its like night and day.



Love your whole collection especially the orange anchor!


----------



## Superbaby

My pretzel wristlet


----------



## icerain303

Superbaby said:


> My pretzel wristlet



Oh my heart that is soooo cute!


----------



## hillaryhath

icerain303 said:


> Love your whole collection especially the orange anchor!


Thank you so much!


----------



## bibliothekarin

icerain303 said:


> Oh my gosh gorgeous! I have never been able to see that in real life! Congrats!



Thank you!  I'll post a better photo later.  The clutch is coated with plastic, which caught me off guard.  It reminds me of a library book, though, so I like it.


----------



## MEGM

Hi! I am new here and am not sure of the best place to post this question. Can anyone tell me if there's much of a difference in the quality between the retail and outlet Maximilian owl bag?


----------



## icerain303

bibliothekarin said:


> Thank you!  I'll post a better photo later.  The clutch is coated with plastic, which caught me off guard.  It reminds me of a library book, though, so I like it.



You know I love library books for that plastic...can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## CatePNW

Superbaby said:


> My pretzel wristlet


Oh my gosh, that is adorable!  I LOVE pretzels, that would be so ME!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Ok here's the clutch and a pouch I also bought.


----------



## bibliothekarin

hillaryhath said:


> Only a few that I haven't already sold or am trying to sell... I'm more into KS accessories since they're kookier/edgier and their handbags are more conservative/not my style most of the time:



Cute collection!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Here are some of my current Kate Spade bags.   I didn't realize I had so many "blue" purses until I got them all out for the photo.

The top bag is Washington Mews Maryanne in Peacock.

Left to Right:

1)  Vanston Small Maryclare,  2)  Gold Coast metallic Evangeline,  3)  Gold Coast Maryanne (Black),  4)  Highline Leica in Palelazuli,  5) Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue, 6) Helena Knightsbridge in Cajun Toffee.

Farther down in the photos is my beautiful Hamilton Heights Sloan in "Cipria."


----------



## Lurvebags

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Here are some of my current Kate Spade bags.   I didn't realize I had so many "blue" purses until I got them all out for the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> The top bag is Washington Mews Maryanne in Peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Left to Right:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Vanston Small Maryclare,  2)  Gold Coast metallic Evangeline,  3)  Gold Coast Maryanne (Black),  4)  Highline Leica in Palelazuli,  5) Wellesley Rachelle in Jasper Blue, 6) Helena Knightsbridge in Cajun Toffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Farther down in the photos is my beautiful Hamilton Heights Sloan in "Cipria."




Beautiful collection!! I love the colours. 

I have the Vanston Maryclare too, in the exact same colour. 

What colours do you wear it with?


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Lurvebags said:


> Beautiful collection!! I love the colours.
> 
> I have the Vanston Maryclare too, in the exact same colour.
> 
> What colours do you wear it with?




I love the Maryclare too.    Such a great size.   I find it goes with white, gray and black.   I also use it when I wear different shades of blue.   I find it gives a "tropical" look.   I live in a warm climate so the tropical look never goes out of style here.


----------



## JuneHawk

Catherine Street Mini Pippa in Fresh Air, from the last surprise sale.


----------



## blackstar

^that is such a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## missfuturedoc

i got my first kate spade today and as a medical student sinking in accumulated debt, you can imagine my excitement! meet my baby


----------



## Lurvebags

missfuturedoc said:


> i got my first kate spade today and as a medical student sinking in accumulated debt, you can imagine my excitement! meet my baby




Beautiful bag! Love it!


----------



## Lurvebags

JuneHawk said:


> Catherine Street Mini Pippa in Fresh Air, from the last surprise sale.




Gosh I love this one too &#128522;


----------



## Superbaby

icerain303 said:


> Oh my heart that is soooo cute!


Thank you &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Superbaby

CatePNW said:


> Oh my gosh, that is adorable!  I LOVE pretzels, that would be so ME!


Thanks. I do get quite a bit of compliment using it. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jeep317

missfuturedoc said:


> i got my first kate spade today and as a medical student sinking in accumulated debt, you can imagine my excitement! meet my baby



I love the "doctor bag" styling! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missfuturedoc said:


> i got my first kate spade today and as a medical student sinking in accumulated debt, you can imagine my excitement! meet my baby


What a cutie! Love the lining!


----------



## ScottyGal

missfuturedoc said:


> i got my first kate spade today and as a medical student sinking in accumulated debt, you can imagine my excitement! meet my baby



Adorable!


----------



## K_couture

Lurvebags said:


> I love this bag! Nice friends you have there &#128522;
> 
> What's the name of this beautiful bag?




Thanks Lurvebags, this bag is called the sedgewick Kensey &#128522;


----------



## missfuturedoc

Lurvebags said:


> Beautiful bag! Love it!





jeep317 said:


> I love the "doctor bag" styling! Congratulations!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! Love the lining!





_Lee said:


> Adorable!



thanks, girls! &#128522; so excited to start carrying it around with me &#128149;


----------



## Lurvebags

K_couture said:


> Thanks Lurvebags, this bag is called the sedgewick Kensey &#128522;




Thanks! I'm going to look for this bag &#128522;


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## PursePout

My humble kate spade bags


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Getting ready to go out to dinner with Wellesley Rachelle in Jasperblue.


----------



## Danzie89

That blue color is fantastic--looks like a '57 Chevy!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Danzie89 said:


> That blue color is fantastic--looks like a '57 Chevy!




Thank you I appreciate that!     I am totally amazed at how many compliments I receive on this bag.   Everyone just loves the color.    It's very strong and durable and I love how it keeps its shape.


----------



## piaboal

Found this fun KS bag on therealreal.com--had never seen before. When I checked the inside the tag notes it's a sample. Was wondering if anyone knows if it was ever manufactured? It's a beautiful bag.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/kate-spade-embroidered-satchel


----------



## PursePout

Im loving this kate spade alessa however from where im from there are quite a few counterfeit katespade bags which really bothers me so i have to wait a month or two for them to arrive once i ordered online from katespade.com.happy camper


----------



## Lurvebags

PursePout said:


> Im loving this kate spade alessa however from where im from there are quite a few counterfeit katespade bags which really bothers me so i have to wait a month or two for them to arrive once i ordered online from katespade.com.happy camper




That is a really nice looking bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

PursePout said:


> Im loving this kate spade alessa however from where im from there are quite a few counterfeit katespade bags which really bothers me so i have to wait a month or two for them to arrive once i ordered online from katespade.com.happy camper


Very nice! Is this Dynasty Red?


----------



## Eru

I'm loving some of these new Kate Spade pieces--like the bird clutch and coin purse, the Chinese food takeout box, etc.  So fun,   Can't wait to see modeling pics from others who might get them.  I know I'm going to break down soon.


----------



## PursePout

Thanks,been wanting something from wellesley line they look very durable and crisp


----------



## PursePout

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is this Dynasty Red?




This is sorbet the color looks red-er on my conputer but its more of a  muted coral/salmon in person


----------



## BeachBagGal

PursePout said:


> This is sorbet the color looks red-er on my conputer but its more of a  muted coral/salmon in person


Oh okay, gotcha.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

JuneHawk said:


> Catherine Street Mini Pippa in Fresh Air, from the last surprise sale.



Love the color and size.   Just beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Went to lunch with hubby, they have a Kate Spade store near his work, so of course I told him I wanted to check it out! Wasn't going to buy today, wanted to wait for a Sale, but my Sweet man told the SA...We'll take the Blue one! I ended up getting 15% off when my husband just mentioned i was a Pre-K teacher! Class starts this Tues!!  So here is my first Kate Spade bag...Ceder Street Maise in emperor blue!
Loving it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with hubby, they have a Kate Spade store near his work, so of course I told him I wanted to check it out! Wasn't going to buy today, wanted to wait for a Sale, but my Sweet man told the SA...We'll take the Blue one! I ended up getting 15% off when my husband just mentioned i was a Pre-K teacher! Class starts this Tues!!  So here is my first Kate Spade bag...Ceder Street Maise in emperor blue!
> Loving it!


So pretty! Love that color!! I have been eyeing this color. Is the color as saturated as it looks? If you're familiar w/ MK - does it look similar to Sapphire?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Love that color!! I have been eyeing this color. Is the color as saturated as it looks? If you're familiar w/ MK - does it look similar to Sapphire?


Thank You! Yes, I love the color! I feel it's very saturated, however, because it is a saffiano leather, sometimes the way the light reflects on it, you can see the hatching detail , so it has that slight sheen. (You can kind of see it in my pic) lol , not sure how to explain it. If you are familiar with Saff. bags, you will probably know what I mean! Hope this helps! This is my first KS bag, and I just recently started looking at them , so I'm not familiar with the Sapphire color! But I love the blue, and it really goes with alot of colors! I'm going to try and post some pics in natural outside light today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank You! Yes, I love the color! I feel it's very saturated, however, because it is a saffiano leather, sometimes the way the light reflects on it, you can see the hatching detail , so it has that slight sheen. (You can kind of see it in my pic) lol , not sure how to explain it. If you are familiar with Saff. bags, you will probably know what I mean! Hope this helps! This is my first KS bag, and I just recently started looking at them , so I'm not familiar with the Sapphire color! But I love the blue, and it really goes with alot of colors! I'm going to try and post some pics in natural outside light today!


Can't wait to see more pix! Do you know if the color is similar to MK's Sapphire color?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> Can't wait to see more pix! Do you know if the color is similar to MK's Sapphire color?


Not familiar with MK sapphire color..sorry!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Going out today with Vanston Small Maryclare.


----------



## Lurvebags

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Going out today with Vanston Small Maryclare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742128




Bag twins!!! &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not familiar with MK sapphire color..sorry!


Okay, no problem!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Going out today with Vanston Small Maryclare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742128


Very nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Going out today with Vanston Small Maryclare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742128


Ooh...I like that bag and color!


----------



## pringirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with hubby, they have a Kate Spade store near his work, so of course I told him I wanted to check it out! Wasn't going to buy today, wanted to wait for a Sale, but my Sweet man told the SA...We'll take the Blue one! I ended up getting 15% off when my husband just mentioned i was a Pre-K teacher! Class starts this Tues!!  So here is my first Kate Spade bag...Ceder Street Maise in emperor blue!
> Loving it!



Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

pringirl said:


> Nice. Congrats!


Thank You!


----------



## ScottyGal

My only KS bag so far, Quinn.


----------



## BeachBagGal

_Lee said:


> My only KS bag so far, Quinn.


Very cute!!


----------



## ScottyGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute!!



Thanks


----------



## Lurvebags

Here's mine today &#128522;


----------



## thegreenbean

Headed to Cirque Du Soleil. Thought this was the perfect bag!


----------



## thegreenbean

Eru said:


> I'm loving some of these new Kate Spade pieces--like the bird clutch and coin purse, the Chinese food takeout box, etc.  So fun,   Can't wait to see modeling pics from others who might get them.  I know I'm going to break down soon.



The Hello Shanghai Cruz is on it's way to me! I can not wait!


----------



## Canucklehead

thegreenbean said:


> Headed to Cirque Du Soleil. Thought this was the perfect bag!




So cute! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade. 


I want all the pretty things!


----------



## thegreenbean

Canucklehead said:


> So cute! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade.
> 
> 
> I want all the pretty things!



Me too! I get so many looks and comments when I carry any of my novelty bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lurvebags said:


> View attachment 2745982
> 
> 
> Here's mine today &#128522;


Very pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

thegreenbean said:


> Headed to Cirque Du Soleil. Thought this was the perfect bag!


Oh my gosh how darn CUTE!


----------



## renza

Lurvebags said:


> View attachment 2745982
> 
> 
> Here's mine today &#128522;




So pretty what is this one called?


----------



## thegreenbean

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh how darn CUTE!



Thanks!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

s


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh...I like that bag and color!





Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

thegreenbean said:


> Headed to Cirque Du Soleil. Thought this was the perfect bag!


I saw the Chinese take out bag IRL...construction reminds me of yours...with the metal handles and boxy shape! So cute and fun! A fun Going to the movies bag too!


----------



## thegreenbean

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh how darn CUTE!



Thanks!


----------



## thegreenbean

Thatsmypurse said:


> I saw the Chinese take out bag IRL...construction reminds me of yours...with the metal handles and boxy shape! So cute and fun! A fun Going to the movies bag too!



I just got the takeout box yesterday! I love how fun Kate's bags are!


----------



## BeachBagGal

thegreenbean said:


> I just got the takeout box yesterday! I love how fun Kate's bags are!


Love it - sooo darn cute!!


----------



## thegreenbean

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it - sooo darn cute!!



Thanks ! I squealed when I opened the box!


----------



## thegreenbean

Here's an updated family shot of my novelty bags! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade!

And yes, the green one in the back is made from AstroTurf!


----------



## BeachBagGal

thegreenbean said:


> Here's an updated family shot of my novelty bags! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade!
> 
> And yes, the green one in the back is made from AstroTurf!


OMG I love!!!! So much FUN! That is probably the most fun collection I've seen!  Are you going to get the crab wicker one?


----------



## thegreenbean

BeachBagGal said:


> OMG I love!!!! So much FUN! That is probably the most fun collection I've seen!  Are you going to get the crab wicker one?



Awww thanks! I just love all the comments I get when I'm carrying any of these. People can't believe they're actually purses!

As cute as the wicker crab is, I'm thinking about getting the wicker snail clutch! And of course the watering can will be mine too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

thegreenbean said:


> Awww thanks! I just love all the comments I get when I'm carrying any of these. People can't believe they're actually purses!
> 
> As cute as the wicker crab is, I'm thinking about getting the wicker snail clutch! And of course the watering can will be mine too!


I can't wait to see the snail and watering can!


----------



## pringirl

thegreenbean said:


> Here's an updated family shot of my novelty bags! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade!
> 
> And yes, the green one in the back is made from AstroTurf!



The new york journal clutch is really cool!


----------



## thegreenbean

pringirl said:


> The new york journal clutch is really cool!




Thanks! It does look a bit strange when you go into the bathroom with it tucked under your arm!  LOL


----------



## B_girl_

Really Considering buying my first kate spade!! For a fall bag


----------



## B_girl_

Opinions? Think its a good first kate spade bag? I wanted to use it for the fall


----------



## ScottyGal

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2752519
> 
> 
> Opinions? Think its a good first kate spade bag? I wanted to use it for the fall



I think its really cute, and the colour is gorgeous too. If you have clothing go wear with it/it goes with your clothing I would say go for it


----------



## TheMrs.

Very pretty


----------



## LA2

I just bought my first designer bag and it's a Kate Spade. I purchased the Hanover Street Small Lorin
I was so so so excited about this bag and I love the style.







However when I opened the package I found that the bag had minor scratches in several spots:










I'm not sure how I feel about these. Am I overreacting? Shouldn't the bag be perfect?
What do you guys think?

(I just hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place! O_O)


----------



## ScottyGal

LA2 said:


> I just bought my first designer bag and it's a Kate Spade. I purchased the Hanover Street Small Lorin
> I was so so so excited about this bag and I love the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However when I opened the package I found that the bag had minor scratches in several spots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about these. Am I overreacting? Shouldn't the bag be perfect?
> What do you guys think?
> 
> (I just hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place! O_O)



Cute bag! The bow is very pretty.

I don't think you are overreacting - when I bought my Kate Spade I asked the sales assistant if they had one through the back as all the ones on the shop floor (in the particular style I wanted) were marked. I got one from the storeroom that wasn't marked, and purchased it, but had it been scuffed/scratched I probably wouldn't have got it.


----------



## jeep317

I'd exchange it. That's defective. Unless of course you can manage a nice discount off of it & can live with the imperfections.


----------



## jeep317

Maryanne is here!!!!





I love this bag!!!


----------



## pringirl

jeep317 said:


> Maryanne is here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!!!



That's fast!
I was contemplating getting it too but didn't pull the trigger.. is it heavy??


----------



## jeep317

pringirl said:


> That's fast!
> I was contemplating getting it too but didn't pull the trigger.. is it heavy??



Nope. I have her filled up & she's no heavier than my MK Jet Set Tote. Love it!!!


----------



## all7s

LA2 said:


> I just bought my first designer bag and it's a Kate Spade. I purchased the Hanover Street Small Lorin
> I was so so so excited about this bag and I love the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However when I opened the package I found that the bag had minor scratches in several spots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about these. Am I overreacting? Shouldn't the bag be perfect?
> What do you guys think?
> 
> (I just hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place! O_O)


I would exchange it. It's a brand new design so you should be able to find one that isnt marked up. Did you buy it from a department store and it is possibly a floor model?


----------



## all7s

jeep317 said:


> Maryanne is here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!!!


Gorgeous! How exciting to get a Maryanne...and in black! I have been afraid the chains would be too heavy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Maryanne is here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!!!


Ooo so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LA2 said:


> I just bought my first designer bag and it's a Kate Spade. I purchased the Hanover Street Small Lorin
> I was so so so excited about this bag and I love the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However when I opened the package I found that the bag had minor scratches in several spots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about these. Am I overreacting? Shouldn't the bag be perfect?
> What do you guys think?
> 
> (I just hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place! O_O)


So cute! Yes, exchange for a new flawless one.


----------



## colk

I received my first Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in dark geranium!


----------



## BeachBagGal

colk said:


> I received my first Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in dark geranium!


Love that color! Did you get her from the sale going on?


----------



## colk

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! Did you get her from the sale going on?



Actually can't capture the true color of the bag.  I got it on the sale started on Mon and ended already.  Shipment is fast, ordered on Tues and received today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

colk said:


> Actually can't capture the true color of the bag.  I got it on the sale started on Mon and ended already.  Shipment is fast, ordered on Tues and received today!


Whoops didn't realize the sale ended. I saw that bag on there and was admiring the color. It looks like such a fun color! Yeah their shipping is quick! How are you liking the style?


----------



## colk

BeachBagGal said:


> Whoops didn't realize the sale ended. I saw that bag on there and was admiring the color. It looks like such a fun color! Yeah their shipping is quick! How are you liking the style?



I want this bag for years right after it release.  So I'm overjoy getting one right now.  I found it a bit small for me coz I usually carry big bag, but large leslie doesn't has a strap, so I choose the small one.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Joining the Forum with my new Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium. I just received it today. I ordered it from Kate Spade's most recent Surprise Sale. LOVE.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

colk said:


> I received my first Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in dark geranium!


Congratulations! I got it too! It's sooo beautiful in person!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> Joining the Forum with my new Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium. I just received it today. I ordered it from Kate Spade's most recent Surprise Sale. LOVE.


So pretty and such a fun color! You loving it?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and such a fun color! You loving it?


Yes, I moved in right away! The zipper sticks a bit, but I think that's common for this handbag. I'm going to try wax paper, as someone suggested in one of these Forums...


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> Yes, I moved in right away! The zipper sticks a bit, but I think that's common for this handbag. I'm going to try wax paper, as someone suggested in one of these Forums...


Sounds good! Enjoy!   Beautiful dog btw (Goldie?)!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> Sounds good! Enjoy!   Beautiful dog btw (Goldie?)!




Yes, he's a golden retriever. Thank you!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

LolaCalifornia said:


> Joining the Forum with my new Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium. I just received it today. I ordered it from Kate Spade's most recent Surprise Sale. LOVE.


Okay, so the zipper sticks a lot. This may be a deal-breaker... However, it is a Final Sale handbag. Does anyone else have issues with the zipper on this handbag? Will Kate Spade take it back since it's a defect-- or at least fix or replace it? I'm heart-broken about it.

Edit: I called Kate Spade and this is how awesome their Customer Service is! They offered to either accept it back for a full refund-- or to replace it with a new one. They are sending a shipping label so that I don't pay shipping again. Awesome, right?


----------



## all7s

LolaCalifornia said:


> Okay, so the zipper sticks a lot. This may be a deal-breaker... However, it is a Final Sale handbag. Does anyone else have issues with the zipper on this handbag? Will Kate Spade take it back since it's a defect-- or at least fix or replace it? I'm heart-broken about it.
> 
> Edit: I called Kate Spade and this is how awesome their Customer Service is! They offered to either accept it back for a full refund-- or to replace it with a new one. They are sending a shipping label so that I don't pay shipping again. Awesome, right?



Awesome indeed! Wow, thanks for sharing. I worry about buying final sale so it is great to hear how they want to make things right. 

So are you getting the replacement then?


----------



## pringirl

U tried the wax and it still sticks?


----------



## Latn10

missfuturedoc said:


> i got my first kate spade today and as a medical student sinking in accumulated debt, you can imagine my excitement! meet my baby




Beautiful!! What is the name of this one!?


----------



## ScottyGal

Gift from my boyfriend.. I have been eyeing this for months! So happy to finally have it


----------



## LolaCalifornia

all7s said:


> Awesome indeed! Wow, thanks for sharing. I worry about buying final sale so it is great to hear how they want to make things right.
> 
> So are you getting the replacement then?





pringirl said:


> U tried the wax and it still sticks?



I didn't have wax paper (yet) and was going to have the handbag replaced, but then tried candle wax (from a small tea light candle). I ever-so-gently rubbed it along the zipper from different angles... and voila! It works perfectly now. So, there was no need to replace it. I'm so glad it worked!

Thanks for asking, ladies!


----------



## pringirl

LolaCalifornia said:


> I didn't have wax paper (yet) and was going to have the handbag replaced, but then tried candle wax (from a small tea light candle). I ever-so-gently rubbed it along the zipper from different angles... and voila! It works perfectly now. So, there was no need to replace it. I'm so glad it worked!
> 
> Thanks for asking, ladies!



I did the same for my Charles Street Audrey


----------



## LolaCalifornia

pringirl said:


> I did the same for my Charles Street Audrey


I love it when those little tricks work! How long ago did you do that? Is it still working smoothly? Charles Street Audrey is a beautiful handbag, btw!


----------



## pringirl

LolaCalifornia said:


> I love it when those little tricks work! How long ago did you do that? Is it still working smoothly? Charles Street Audrey is a beautiful handbag, btw!



Thanks! I love the Audrey...
Abt 2 weeks ago, after I sent my little minka for repairs.. The zippers do glide more smoothly after the wax and with each usage


----------



## DivaNC

Purchased this a while back during one of the online sales, and just now getting around to doing a reveal.   It's my Southport Avenue Oden in Aster.  I absolutely love the color and can't wait to break this baby in.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DivaNC said:


> Purchased this a while back during one of the online sales, and just now getting around to doing a reveal.   It's my Southport Avenue Oden in Aster.  I absolutely love the color and can't wait to break this baby in.


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## sunnysanni

My only KS pieces, sedgewick lane small phoebe and wallet


----------



## DivaNC

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color!!



It is...I wish I could find a wallet in the same color.


----------



## anthrosphere

My "Hello Shanghai - Cruz" Chinese Take Out bag. Love this cutie!
















Fortune Cookie lining. So cheery and fun.






What I usually carry inside my bag. 

- Sunglasses
- Lotion (the other bottle is an itchy cream)
- iPod Touch (with KS Kitty case)
- Coach Bunny coin purse
- Coach Card Case
- Chapstick






And here's all of my stuff inside my bag. There's still a little room leftover.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

DivaNC said:


> Purchased this a while back during one of the online sales, and just now getting around to doing a reveal.   It's my Southport Avenue Oden in Aster.  I absolutely love the color and can't wait to break this baby in.


Beautiful handbag! Congratulations!


----------



## seton

anthrosphere said:


> My "Hello Shanghai - Cruz" Chinese Take Out bag. Love this cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune Cookie lining. So cheery and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I usually carry inside my bag.
> 
> - Sunglasses
> - Lotion (the other bottle is an itchy cream)
> - iPod Touch (with KS Kitty case)
> - Coach Bunny coin purse
> - Coach Card Case
> - Chapstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of my stuff inside my bag. There's still a little room leftover.



wow, the lining is awesome. congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Love! Super cute!!


----------



## anthrosphere

seton said:


> wow, the lining is awesome. congrats!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love! Super cute!!



Yeah the lining was a nice surprise!  I wish I could take a picture of the text, but it'll be too blurry to read. Thank you so much girls!!


----------



## DivaNC

LolaCalifornia said:


> Beautiful handbag! Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## doctorsparkles

KS bags always make me smile!  All these bags are soooo adorbs!


----------



## cjy

Kate Spade has some gorgeous red bags out for fall. I have always wanted a red bag. I may have to jump on one this year.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

cjy said:


> Kate Spade has some gorgeous red bags out for fall. I have always wanted a red bag. I may have to jump on one this year.


I love her red bags! I recently got the Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium and have NEVER gotten as many compliments on ANY handbag like I have for this one! There are a few on Sale on the KS website... and there's a 20% off coupon through Monday, 10/13 (code: FALLSALE20). I'm sooo tempted to buy another!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> I love her red bags! I recently got the Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium and have NEVER gotten as many compliments on ANY handbag like I have for this one! There are a few on Sale on the KS website... and there's a 20% off coupon through Monday, 10/13 (code: FALLSALE20). I'm sooo tempted to buy another!


After reading your post I went and checked out the site. I just ordered the Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy!! Great price and I needed to celebrate Nat'l Handbag Day!!!


----------



## hanschki

My first Kate bag was the Villabella Avenue Elena, then I received the matching wallet as a gift:










I also have the Catherine Street Pippa in charcoal/black/tan:





After I became the manager of a handbags department, I bought the Beacon Court Jeanne:






and my most recent Kate purchase was when I snagged a really good deal on the Sedgewick Place Fairlee (in light pink):


----------



## LolaCalifornia

hanschki said:


> My first Kate bag was the Villabella Avenue Elena, then I received the matching wallet as a gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the Catherine Street Pippa in charcoal/black/tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I became the manager of a handbags department, I bought the Beacon Court Jeanne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my most recent Kate purchase was when I snagged a really good deal on the Sedgewick Place Fairlee (in light pink):


Very nice collection!


----------



## elisian

Hi! New TPF member here. 

I have one Kate Spade bag and one wallet, both purchased after much consideration and much saving up... and neither well taken-care-of... Ooops.  A black 14-inch leather tote, $500 retail, that I gave up on and left in my mom's closet after scratching it badly in a couple of bike accidents... (I've forgotten the name) and a gorgeous wallet that has been worn down... from just a couple of years ago. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/IMG_0657.JPG

I LOVE this wallet but I am so sad about the wear! Someone tell me how to rescue my darling -- I take good care of my leathers but how does one care for a gold-sheeted wallet? Sigh, sigh...


----------



## mtstmichel

Small Loden in Light Smoke. Love this grey with a bluish undertone. Crazy sale at Woodbury Commons Outlet. 30% and then 40% off everything.


----------



## BeachBagGal

mtstmichel said:


> Small Loden in Light Smoke. Love this grey with a bluish undertone. Crazy sale at Woodbury Commons Outlet. 30% and then 40% off everything.


Very nice!


----------



## Moving to Texas

My very 1st KS bag 
http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/tanisha_banks/bag3_zpsc0f335bc.jpg
Not sure of the name. Purchased from Nordstrom


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> After reading your post I went and checked out the site. I just ordered the Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy!! Great price and I needed to celebrate Nat'l Handbag Day!!!


LOL. I got that one too. Same color! Congratulations to both of us! I love it. Have you gotten it? Do you like it?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Moving to Texas said:


> My very 1st KS bag
> http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/tanisha_banks/bag3_zpsc0f335bc.jpg
> Not sure of the name. Purchased from Nordstrom


Very beautiful handbag! Congratulations! I can't tell from the photo, but it looks like the Cobble Hill Devin (or Small Devin) Satchel. Does it have both a shorter over-the-shoulder handle, plus a long strap for cross body? Or just one long strap for cross body? If it only has a long strap, it may be the Cobble Hill Mini Carson Crossbody.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> LOL. I got that one too. Same color! Congratulations to both of us! I love it. Have you gotten it? Do you like it?


I do love, except it's the bag I received that has a VERY strong chemical smell! That has kind of killed my excitement. I'm letting it air out right now to see if it's going to be usable. I hope so! Did you receive yours yet? Any issues with a chemical smell?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> I do love, except it's the bag I received that has a VERY strong chemical smell! That has kind of killed my excitement. I'm letting it air out right now to see if it's going to be usable. I hope so! Did you receive yours yet? Any issues with a chemical smell?


I did receive it, and no chemical smell. It smells like leather. I bet the chemical smell will fade soon. If not, I'm sure they will gladly replace it.


----------



## crystalsweet

just bought this beauty today from my outlet store, last one!
kate spade bedford square kinslow in mint mojito 
got even an extra 10% off because of 2 small marks, can anyone help me out on how to get them off? i bought both the leather cleaner and conditioner (also, i cant make a thread about this for some reason)  ..


----------



## jacobine

My only Kate Spade. I stalked this for SO long and was so happy when it showed up in a surprise sale! I write for a living, so this was absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## all7s

jacobine said:


> My only Kate Spade. I stalked this for SO long and was so happy when it showed up in a surprise sale! I write for a living, so this was absolutely perfect for me.


Yes!!! I loved this forever and was surprised to see it in the recent sale! I am glad you were able to pounce on it! Gorgeous!


----------



## chatnoir

My early graduation present - the Beau bag !


----------



## ScottyGal

chatnoir said:


> My early graduation present - the Beau bag !



Lovely


----------



## qudz104

Medium Bella bookcase planner for next year.. A bit bigger and thicker then I expected but I still love it! Can't wait to start filling it out! 

(I technically can since it started in aug 14 but I still have one that goes to the end of the year! Decisions, decisions...)


----------



## ScottyGal

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 2800793
> 
> 
> Medium Bella bookcase planner for next year.. A bit bigger and thicker then I expected but I still love it! Can't wait to start filling it out!
> 
> (I technically can since it started in aug 14 but I still have one that goes to the end of the year! Decisions, decisions...)



This is so cute! I am looking to get a planner and would love this..


----------



## Pendantlady

Hi,

Does anybody know the name of this handbag. Is it Tarrytown? Where to buy it from? Can't seem to find it on Kate spade official website. I love this simple boxed look! 

Really appreciate any info

V


----------



## plumaplomb

Pendantlady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this handbag. Is it Tarrytown? Where to buy it from? Can't seem to find it on Kate spade official website. I love this simple boxed look!
> 
> Really appreciate any info
> 
> V



Yup, the Tarrytown Quinn.


----------



## seton

Pendantlady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this handbag. Is it Tarrytown? Where to buy it from? Can't seem to find it on Kate spade official website. I love this simple boxed look!
> 
> Really appreciate any info
> 
> V



Wellesley Quinn. It is a Made For Outlet line.


----------



## all7s

Pendantlady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this handbag. Is it Tarrytown? Where to buy it from? Can't seem to find it on Kate spade official website. I love this simple boxed look!
> 
> Really appreciate any info
> 
> V


Quinns are amazing bags! Unfortunately it has become rare to find a Quinn style on KS website in the past year. You can find a Wellesley Quinn on Amazon and sometimes Quinns show up in an online Kate Spade surprise sale.


----------



## Pendantlady

Thank you all for input


----------



## tiffanylb913

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey, on her way to the grocery store.




Love this one!!!


----------



## Moving to Texas

Sorry. No longer visit the purse blog website because I'm on a purse ban until 2015. However I think I might lift ban for the black Friday sale.  LolaCalifornia I found out my bag is a KS penny shoulder bag.  Love all the new KS bags I so wish I could purchase a new bag especially a red one


----------



## tiffanylb913

Moving to Texas said:


> Sorry. No longer visit the purse blog website because I'm on a purse ban until 2015. However I think I might lift ban for the black Friday sale.  LolaCalifornia I found out my bag is a KS penny shoulder bag.  Love all the new KS bags I so wish I could purchase a new bag especially a red one




Does kate spade usually do a good black Friday sale? I'm anxiously awaiting my first bag and wallet


----------



## plumaplomb

Bump!  I'd love to know about a Black Friday sale.  Also, how do people find out about the surprise sales?  I'd love to get an alert...


----------



## tiffanylb913

plumaplomb said:


> Bump!  I'd love to know about a Black Friday sale.  Also, how do people find out about the surprise sales?  I'd love to get an alert...




Sign up for their emails and they will send you an email for the surprise sales!


----------



## Beach_love

tiffanylb913 said:


> Sign up for their emails and they will send you an email for the surprise sales!




I hope so!!


----------



## darlingsabeauty

anthrosphere said:


> My "Hello Shanghai - Cruz" Chinese Take Out bag. Love this cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune Cookie lining. So cheery and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I usually carry inside my bag.
> 
> - Sunglasses
> - Lotion (the other bottle is an itchy cream)
> - iPod Touch (with KS Kitty case)
> - Coach Bunny coin purse
> - Coach Card Case
> - Chapstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of my stuff inside my bag. There's still a little room leftover.


OMG THAT IS ADORABLE!!


----------



## SanamAmiri

tiffanylb913 said:


> Sign up for their emails and they will send you an email for the surprise sales!


did anyone buy the beacon court jeanne on the black friday surprise sale?? i bought it yesterday in ballet slipper on impulse and am curious if anyone has it!!!


----------



## SanamAmiri

Beach_love said:


> I hope so!!


did anyone buy the beacon court jeanne on the black friday surprise sale?? i bought it yesterday in ballet slipper on impulse and am curious if anyone has it!!!


----------



## swags

I ordered the Lacey wallet to go with my Maryanne although I plan to use this in all my bags.


----------



## mysticalrose

SanamAmiri said:


> did anyone buy the beacon court jeanne on the black friday surprise sale?? i bought it yesterday in ballet slipper on impulse and am curious if anyone has it!!!




That bag looks gorgeous! And it was on such a good sale! I think you'll love it!


----------



## SanamAmiri

mysticalrose said:


> That bag looks gorgeous! And it was on such a good sale! I think you'll love it!



Yay! I'm so excited to get it in the mail


----------



## mysticalrose

SanamAmiri said:


> Yay! I'm so excited to get it in the mail




I wish I knew about this sale sooner


----------



## SanamAmiri

mysticalrose said:


> I wish I knew about this sale sooner



Awe it's on till tomorrow! And they still have beacon court Angelica in ballet slipper!


----------



## minnieblack

joined this forum after seeing this thread! will take pics of my KS collection when I get home!


----------



## inlovewbags

My Minka ...


----------



## imaredhead

inlovewbags said:


> My Minka ...



Cute bag love the color


----------



## imaredhead

tiffanylb913 said:


> Love this one!!!



 luv this


----------



## Brooklyn14

I keep pasting image URL's, but they aren't working...could someone walk me through? 
Thank you!


----------



## Brooklyn14

Oh, figured it out (for my phone at least). 

This is my new Cecil Court Bobi in Snap Pea - haven't seen any of these on the forums yet.


----------



## smileydimples

Brooklyn14 said:


> Oh, figured it out (for my phone at least).
> 
> This is my new Cecil Court Bobi in Snap Pea - haven't seen any of these on the forums yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828088
> View attachment 2828089
> View attachment 2828090
> View attachment 2828091



very cute I saw that style but wasnt sure but its super cute


----------



## renza

Brooklyn14 said:


> Oh, figured it out (for my phone at least).
> 
> This is my new Cecil Court Bobi in Snap Pea - haven't seen any of these on the forums yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828088
> View attachment 2828089
> View attachment 2828090
> View attachment 2828091




Cute! The bow stitched in the bottom is a nice touch.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Little Minka in affogato from the GILT sale.


----------



## carinas

Brooklyn14 said:


> Oh, figured it out (for my phone at least).
> 
> This is my new Cecil Court Bobi in Snap Pea - haven't seen any of these on the forums yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828088
> View attachment 2828089
> View attachment 2828090
> View attachment 2828091



Very very cute!


----------



## carinas

MiaBorsa said:


> Little Minka in affogato from the GILT sale.




Nice neutral color! I have 2 Little Minkas, love them!


----------



## donutsprinkles

MiaBorsa said:


> Little Minka in affogato from the GILT sale.



*I have loved this bag since it debuted! * Especially the pale blue and neutral beige~~~!


----------



## inlovewbags

Getting back home after spending the day with my  ALESSA Satchel!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Little Minka in affogato from the GILT sale.


Love it! I have this color in the Clarke and I love it. It's a great neutral!


----------



## carinas

Probably my favorite KS bag. Cobble Hill Curtis


----------



## carinas

Cyber week deals... love them all


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I need your opinion please... I just received my new Cobble Hill Little Minka from Gilt. The handbag has a large crease on the leather, going across the front. I'm torn about it... It was on sale for a great price, $139, which makes me think I shouldn't be overly picky... But I don't know if creases like this usually go away on their own, or stay on the handbag forever. Does anyone have experience with this? Will it go away eventually? Would you keep it or try to exchange it? Thanks in advance!

Please see photos below:


----------



## LolaCalifornia

carinas said:


> Probably my favorite KS bag. Cobble Hill Curtis


Gorgeous color! Nice and slouchy! I love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carinas said:


> Probably my favorite KS bag. Cobble Hill Curtis


Pretty color! Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all


What lovelies!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> I need your opinion please... I just received my new Cobble Hill Little Minka from Gilt. The handbag has a large crease on the leather, going across the front. I'm torn about it... It was on sale for a great price, $139, which makes me think I shouldn't be overly picky... But I don't know if creases like this usually go away on their own, or stay on the handbag forever. Does anyone have experience with this? Will it go away eventually? Would you keep it or try to exchange it? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Please see photos below:


Hmmm...that crease would probably annoy me. Great price though! Hopefully others might have tips on how you could get that crease out.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> Hmmm...that crease would probably annoy me. Great price though! Hopefully others might have tips on how you could get that crease out.


Thanks for being honest. I feel that way too (even though it hurts)... It was a final sale, so I hope they exchange.


----------



## carinas

LolaCalifornia said:


> I need your opinion please... I just received my new Cobble Hill Little Minka from Gilt. The handbag has a large crease on the leather, going across the front. I'm torn about it... It was on sale for a great price, $139, which makes me think I shouldn't be overly picky... But I don't know if creases like this usually go away on their own, or stay on the handbag forever. Does anyone have experience with this? Will it go away eventually? Would you keep it or try to exchange it? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Please see photos below:



I would definitely try to exchange it. I don't think it would go away and since it's in front it's very noticeable.


----------



## carinas

LolaCalifornia said:


> Gorgeous color! Nice and slouchy! I love it.





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color! Love!





BeachBagGal said:


> What lovelies!!




Thank You ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carinas said:


> Nice neutral color! I have 2 Little Minkas, love them!


Thanks!  This is my second Little Minka, too.




donutsprinkles said:


> *I have loved this bag since it debuted! * Especially the pale blue and neutral beige~~~!


Thanks!




BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! I have this color in the Clarke and I love it. It's a great neutral!


 It is a great color.  Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

carinas said:


> I would definitely try to exchange it. I don't think it would go away and since it's in front it's very noticeable.



I agree.   Contact them about an exchange.


----------



## smileydimples

My new Kate spade bought her during one of the sales she had online originally I looked for it at nordstrom but it sold out


----------



## Brooklyn14

smileydimples said:


> My new Kate spade bought her during one of the sales she had online originally I looked for it at nordstrom but it sold out




That's beautiful! Marimekko print?


----------



## nichols5991

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all



Love these colors!  Makes me think of spring, my favorite time of the year


----------



## carinas

nichols5991 said:


> Love these colors!  Makes me think of spring, my favorite time of the year



Thank You  Same here...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I posted this in another thread as well, but thought it could be beneficial here as well. I kept my 'creased' Little Minka and decided to try to remove the crease using a method I found online. It worked! Here's what I did (and the "After" photos).

1) I removed paper stuffing and over-stuffed it with fluffy hand towels.  Especially focusing on puffing out the area where the crease was. I  also stuffed a smaller folded towel inside the front flap, where the  crease began on top.

2) I conditioned the leather with Kate Spade leather conditioner.

3) I hung the handbag on the door hook inside the bathroom (a large hook where I normally hang my robe).

4) I turned on the water in the shower as hot as I could handle on my  skin. Then closed the door and window, with the handbag inside the  bathroom, and showered for 10-15 minutes. (Obviously you can do this  without taking a shower, but I live in California and don't want to  waste water so I did). 15 minutes of steam is what was recommended  in the article I read, by the way.

5) After my shower (and drying off) I immediately 'smoothed' the crease  out with my hands. I did this from the inside of the handbag, focusing  on the area where the crease was-- and then from the outside as well.  Then I left the towels inside and hung it in my closet for 2-3 days.

Voila! Here are the results:


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> I posted this in another thread as well, but thought it could be beneficial here as well. I kept my 'creased' Little Minka and decided to try to remove the crease using a method I found online. It worked! Here's what I did (and the "After" photos).
> 
> 1) I removed paper stuffing and over-stuffed it with fluffy hand towels.  Especially focusing on puffing out the area where the crease was. I  also stuffed a smaller folded towel inside the front flap, where the  crease began on top.
> 
> 2) I conditioned the leather with Kate Spade leather conditioner.
> 
> 3) I hung the handbag on the door hook inside the bathroom (a large hook where I normally hang my robe).
> 
> 4) I turned on the water in the shower as hot as I could handle on my  skin. Then closed the door and window, with the handbag inside the  bathroom, and showered for 10-15 minutes. (Obviously you can do this  without taking a shower, but I live in California and don't want to  waste water so I did). 15 minutes of steam is what was recommended  in the article I read, by the way.
> 
> 5) After my shower (and drying off) I immediately 'smoothed' the crease  out with my hands. I did this from the inside of the handbag, focusing  on the area where the crease was-- and then from the outside as well.  Then I left the towels inside and hung it in my closet for 2-3 days.
> 
> Voila! Here are the results:


Oh my gosh! WOW! Nice job!!! Now you get to enjoy your bag crease free!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh! WOW! Nice job!!! Now you get to enjoy your bag crease free!


Thanks! I'm so glad it worked. Funny thing is, I left the tag attached, just in case (and tucked it inside the bag). Whew!


----------



## ScottyGal

smileydimples said:


> My new Kate spade bought her during one of the sales she had online originally I looked for it at nordstrom but it sold out



Very pretty!


----------



## Lurvebags

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all




Oh wow! Love love love!


----------



## ScottyGal

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all



Lovely collection! Their colours compliment each other so well


----------



## carinas

Lurvebags said:


> Oh wow! Love love love!



Thank You!


----------



## carinas

_Lee said:


> Lovely collection! Their colours compliment each other so well



Thank You!


----------



## y0g1

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all


The bags look so lovely and the colors are so soothing to the eyes...Congratulations


----------



## plumaplomb

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all




What is the name, color, and type of leather of the wallet?  Is it MFF?  Thanks!!  Your collection is gorgeous....


----------



## Pillow8

My first Kate Spade. Gift from my boyfriend's sister.


----------



## carinas

plumaplomb said:


> What is the name, color, and type of leather of the wallet?  Is it MFF?  Thanks!!  Your collection is gorgeous....



Thank You! 

The wallet is Neda, color is Robins Egg, boarskin leather. I bought it from KS.com, not surprise sale and since I couldn't find original tag I have no idea if it's MFF or boutique wallet.
All I can say it's very good quality and gorgeous.


----------



## carinas

y0g1 said:


> The bags look so lovely and the colors are so soothing to the eyes...Congratulations



Thank You!


----------



## plumaplomb

carinas said:


> Thank You!
> 
> The wallet is Neda, color is Robins Egg, boarskin leather. I bought it from KS.com, not surprise sale and since I couldn't find original tag I have no idea if it's MFF or boutique wallet.
> All I can say it's very good quality and gorgeous.




I don't think that KS.com sells MFF items on their regular website (with the exception of the surprise sales).  Can someone correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## carinas

plumaplomb said:


> I don't think that KS.com sells MFF items on their regular website (with the exception of the surprise sales).  Can someone correct me if I am wrong?



I just found Wellesley Neda on KS.com sale section, it is MFF (style # starts with W) but it looks different from my Neda. Maybe they made two versions of the same wallet, that's pretty common.


----------



## all7s

plumaplomb said:


> I don't think that KS.com sells MFF items on their regular website (with the exception of the surprise sales).  Can someone correct me if I am wrong?


Yeah, outlet items will sometimes appear in their sale section. When on the description page of an item, the details tab will say "designed for kate spade new york outlet shops."


----------



## seton

carinas said:


> Thank You!
> 
> The wallet is Neda, color is Robins Egg, boarskin leather. I bought it from KS.com, not surprise sale and since I couldn't find original tag I have no idea if it's MFF or boutique wallet.
> All I can say it's very good quality and gorgeous.



You mean cowhide, embossed to look like boarskin. KS dont use real boarhide anymore.
Robins Egg is a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## Lurvebags

Pillow8 said:


> My first Kate Spade. Gift from my boyfriend's sister.
> 
> View attachment 2838012




Such an artistic shot! Love it!


----------



## plumaplomb

seton said:


> You mean cowhide, embossed to look like boarskin. KS dont use real boarhide anymore.
> Robins Egg is a gorgeous color. Congrats!



I didn't know that!  When did they stop using boarhide?


----------



## ilikesunshine

LolaCalifornia said:


> I posted this in another thread as well, but thought it could be beneficial here as well. I kept my 'creased' Little Minka and decided to try to remove the crease using a method I found online. It worked! Here's what I did (and the "After" photos).
> 
> 1) I removed paper stuffing and over-stuffed it with fluffy hand towels.  Especially focusing on puffing out the area where the crease was. I  also stuffed a smaller folded towel inside the front flap, where the  crease began on top.
> 
> 2) I conditioned the leather with Kate Spade leather conditioner.
> 
> 3) I hung the handbag on the door hook inside the bathroom (a large hook where I normally hang my robe).
> 
> 4) I turned on the water in the shower as hot as I could handle on my  skin. Then closed the door and window, with the handbag inside the  bathroom, and showered for 10-15 minutes. (Obviously you can do this  without taking a shower, but I live in California and don't want to  waste water so I did). 15 minutes of steam is what was recommended  in the article I read, by the way.
> 
> 5) After my shower (and drying off) I immediately 'smoothed' the crease  out with my hands. I did this from the inside of the handbag, focusing  on the area where the crease was-- and then from the outside as well.  Then I left the towels inside and hung it in my closet for 2-3 days.
> 
> Voila! Here are the results:



Awesome! Great job, you can't even tell


----------



## occhiverdi

My Xmas present! Love love love it, especially the fact I've not seen anyone else with it!!


----------



## JuneHawk

LolaCalifornia said:


> I posted this in another thread as well, but thought it could be beneficial here as well. I kept my 'creased' Little Minka and decided to try to remove the crease using a method I found online. It worked! Here's what I did (and the "After" photos).
> 
> 1) I removed paper stuffing and over-stuffed it with fluffy hand towels.  Especially focusing on puffing out the area where the crease was. I  also stuffed a smaller folded towel inside the front flap, where the  crease began on top.
> 
> 2) I conditioned the leather with Kate Spade leather conditioner.
> 
> 3) I hung the handbag on the door hook inside the bathroom (a large hook where I normally hang my robe).
> 
> 4) I turned on the water in the shower as hot as I could handle on my  skin. Then closed the door and window, with the handbag inside the  bathroom, and showered for 10-15 minutes. (Obviously you can do this  without taking a shower, but I live in California and don't want to  waste water so I did). 15 minutes of steam is what was recommended  in the article I read, by the way.
> 
> 5) After my shower (and drying off) I immediately 'smoothed' the crease  out with my hands. I did this from the inside of the handbag, focusing  on the area where the crease was-- and then from the outside as well.  Then I left the towels inside and hung it in my closet for 2-3 days.
> 
> Voila! Here are the results:



WOW, that's amazing!


----------



## JuneHawk

I haven't fully unwrapped these but I got them late last month (after Thanksgiving). 

Cecil Court Bobi in vivid snapdragon.  I LOVE the color.








Hanover Street Small Lorin in pink granite.


----------



## occhiverdi

Love them! Very pretty shades


----------



## Brooklyn14

JuneHawk said:


> I haven't fully unwrapped these but I got them late last month (after Thanksgiving).
> 
> Cecil Court Bobi in vivid snapdragon.  I LOVE the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanover Street Small Lorin in pink granite.




Yes! Finally another Bobi! Great to see that color in person. I have it in snap pea.


----------



## paculina

I got this at the Nordstrom Rack tonight. The tags are missing, but as far as I can tell, it's a Primrose Hill plaid Darcy in black/cream. I think it might be an outlet version though because it has the Kate Spade New York lining rather than dot twill lining.


----------



## Chaeriste

Damn Kate Spade and your 25% off sale.  Southport Mini Maria in Gazpacho.


----------



## luvpandas8

Got this for my mom. 60% off everything at KS outlet


----------



## mar4712

I saw The Cedar Street Maise for the first time at Nordstrom's earlier this year and fell in love....here she is, I finally got her in December for my birthday!


----------



## mar4712

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all




I love the Maise in clock tower. I had a hard time deciding between this color and rosy dawn....enjoy!


----------



## carinas

mar4712 said:


> I love the Maise in clock tower. I had a hard time deciding between this color and rosy dawn....enjoy!



Thank You! I actually really like CT and it doesn't bother me that there's some grey undertone, it goes well with everything in my wardrobe.


----------



## catty413

mar4712 said:


> I saw The Cedar Street Maise for the first time at Nordstrom's earlier this year and fell in love....here she is, I finally got her in December for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848282
> View attachment 2848284




So so adorable!!! Tempting me to get one now


----------



## eye.spy87

I bought this at an outlet store at Ellenton in Florida. It started a love affair with Kate Spade and I love the colour!


----------



## Chaeriste

Damn Kate Spade and sales. Southport Ave Mini Maria in Gazpacho.


----------



## pringirl

eye.spy87 said:


> I bought this at an outlet store at Ellenton in Florida. It started a love affair with Kate Spade and I love the colour!



So pretty! Love the colour n the tassels


----------



## catty413

My kate spade collection! Just got my mulled wine mini maise today!!


----------



## catty413

Forgot this one!


----------



## bigal

Here is my very first Kate Spade.   Don't know much about it as it was a gift.   It sure is cute and I like that is expandable!   If anyone knows any name and date info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mar4712

bigal said:


> Here is my very first Kate Spade.   Don't know much about it as it was a gift.   It sure is cute and I like that is expandable!   If anyone knows any name and date info I'd appreciate it.




That is a nice gift! Very pretty. Looks versatile and the leather looks great  Yeah I don't know the name or anything, I am also pretty new to Kate Spade. Enjoy!!


----------



## bigal

mar4712 said:


> That is a nice gift! Very pretty. Looks versatile and the leather looks great  Yeah I don't know the name or anything, I am also pretty new to Kate Spade. Enjoy!!



Thanks!  I'm tickled to have it.   The leather is beautiful, smells great too!


----------



## mkselma88

What is the differences of these colors: Robin egg, Fresh air, bright beryl, iceberg, tropic blue.
Why they seems the same to me? Which has the brightest color?


----------



## all7s

mkselma88 said:


> What is the differences of these colors: Robin egg, Fresh air, bright beryl, iceberg, tropic blue.
> Why they seems the same to me? Which has the brightest color?



All a fun range of colors! 

Fresh air and Tropic Blue are both turquoise, but Fresh Air has a greenish tint, while Tropic Blue is more blue. I bought a Stacy in one color hoping it would go with a purse in the other and unfortunately found them too different.

Bright Beryl is a green color, not really blue at all. It's not a true green though.

I cant recall having seen anything Robin Egg in person, but that color usually describes something pale blue without any green. It should be the palest. While the other three are similarly bright.

Tropic Blue is probably my favorite of the colors.


----------



## inlovewbags

I only own two but I love them both... minka and alessa satchel!


----------



## crystalsweet

mkselma88 said:


> What is the differences of these colors: Robin egg, Fresh air, bright beryl, iceberg, tropic blue.
> Why they seems the same to me? Which has the brightest color?


Robins Egg: i own a wallet in this colour, its a very light tiffany blue. its absolutely gorgeous and very classy as a wallet and i always get compliments

Fresh Air: i also had this as a wallet, at first glance you might think its the same colour as robins egg but its much brighter, more aqua - and very fun. think girly and playful.

Bright Beryl: its a blue-y green, but more on the green side. my best friend bought it and although it looks like a turquoise green in some lights in others it can be blue-y green. its a gorgeous colour

other two im not too sure about but i hope i helped


----------



## DivaNC

At work with my latest purchase.  I love the shape of this bag.


----------



## carinas

catty413 said:


> View attachment 2852314
> View attachment 2852315
> 
> My kate spade collection! Just got my mulled wine mini maise today!!



Very, very nice collection!


----------



## carinas

DivaNC said:


> At work with my latest purchase.  I love the shape of this bag.



It's lovely. Is it heavy?


----------



## carinas

inlovewbags said:


> I only own two but I love them both... minka and alessa satchel!



Bag twins with Minka. I love her.


----------



## DivaNC

carinas said:


> It's lovely. Is it heavy?



I don't find it heavy at all.  I carry a full-size wallet, planner, cosmetic bag, phone, and card case.  I can wear it for extended periods of time and I'm fine.


----------



## carinas

DivaNC said:


> I don't find it heavy at all.  I carry a full-size wallet, planner, cosmetic bag, phone, and card case.  I can wear it for extended periods of time and I'm fine.



What's the name of this bag? From outlet or boutique?


----------



## DivaNC

carinas said:


> What's the name of this bag? From outlet or boutique?



It's the southport avenue oden in Black.  It's an outlet bag but it was featured on KS.com under the sale section and I got 25% off during the holiday sale.


----------



## lychee_

This is my first real leather bag! It's the Small Harris, the leather is really soft and the bag is really versatile. I got it on sale after the Christmas season, what I like the most is that I can fit everything I need into it and it's not super big or anything


----------



## LVLadyLover

Here is my small Kate Spade Collection!  

Introducing my Cedar Street Maise with it's matching Cobble Hill Bee Wristlet in the gorgeous Bud Green Colour, my Catherine Street Pippa Satchel in Black Cowhide leather with Beige Leather straps plus my Glitter Bug wristlet, and last but not least my large Beau Bag in Maraschino/Cherry Leather! I LOVE them all!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hoya94 said:


> Forgot to attach the picture!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686273



Love this!  Where did you find one?  I can't seem to find any online really anymore.


----------



## Hoya94

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love this!  Where did you find one?  I can't seem to find any online really anymore.




I got it back in 2011.  I don't know why KS doesn't make the Camille anymore.  It's my favorite style. It's big, but light.  Perfect!. I have it in tangerine and bronze.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hoya94 said:


> I got it back in 2011.  I don't know why KS doesn't make the Camille anymore.  It's my favorite style. It's big, but light.  Perfect!. I have it in tangerine and bronze.



Ah, I see. Well lucky you. I just came across it in photos and it's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Hoya94

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Ah, I see. Well lucky you. I just came across it in photos and it's a beauty!  Congrats!




Thank you!. I bought from KS, but in the past I've seen some on eBay.  Have you checked there?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hoya94 said:


> Thank you!. I bought from KS, but in the past I've seen some on eBay.  Have you checked there?



Yes, I am going to keep an eye out for that beautiful aqua or yellow.  None there currently, but fingers crossed.


----------



## Hoya94

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Yes, I am going to keep an eye out for that beautiful aqua or yellow.  None there currently, but fingers crossed.




Good luck! I hope you find one.  It's a fabulous bag..! &#9786;


----------



## catty413

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is my small Kate Spade Collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Cedar Street Maise with it's matching Cobble Hill Bee Wristlet in the gorgeous Bud Green Colour, my Catherine Street Pippa Satchel in Black Cowhide leather with Beige Leather straps plus my Glitter Bug wristlet, and last but not least my large Beau Bag in Maraschino/Cherry Leather! I LOVE them all!




Beautiful collection!! Such fun colors


----------



## Superbaby

My new Kate Spade &#128536;


----------



## ScottyGal

Superbaby said:


> My new Kate Spade &#128536;



This is one of the best bags I've ever seen!


----------



## LVLadyLover

catty413 said:


> Beautiful collection!! Such fun colors



Thanks very much! I love the fun colors too, that one of the reasons why I am so attracted to Kate Spade!


----------



## Chaeriste

Bought the All That Glitters Bee to go with all my spring bags.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hoya94 said:


> Good luck! I hope you find one.  It's a fabulous bag..! &#9786;



Indeed it is!  Thanks.


----------



## thegreenbean

Superbaby said:


> My new Kate Spade &#128536;




Love it! Mine arrives tomorrow! I can not wait to see it in person!


----------



## Superbaby

thegreenbean said:


> Love it! Mine arrives tomorrow! I can not wait to see it in person!


You will love it~~~ It is so cute and adorable. I already received tons of compliments.


----------



## Classic_Sophie

I just got the best Kate Spade bag from the KS outlets out in Riverhead, NY for 70% off but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to post an image here without having to upload it to another site first... any suggestions?

If I can't figure it out - it's black and white and the most adorable thing ever. I'm very monochromatic so it's totally my style


----------



## thegreenbean

It arrived!


----------



## seton

thegreenbean said:


> It arrived!



that's a wow!


----------



## sunsh1ne

My lovely, everyday bag: Janie Hampton Road in black


----------



## mbaldino

I have had this cutie for 10 years!

The leather is perfect, no scratches or holes. 

I love it!


----------



## ilikesunshine

sunsh1ne said:


> My lovely, everyday bag: Janie Hampton Road in black
> 
> View attachment 2868327





mbaldino said:


> View attachment 2869320
> 
> 
> I have had this cutie for 10 years!
> 
> The leather is perfect, no scratches or holes.
> 
> I love it!



Both of these are classy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

smileydimples said:


> My new Kate spade bought her during one of the sales she had online originally I looked for it at nordstrom but it sold out



What's the name of this bag?  I think it may have been on katespade.com this morning (I was on a few sites and might be mixing them up)

Edit: found it, Bloom Drive Margot


----------



## smileydimples

ilikesunshine said:


> What's the name of this bag?  I think it may have been on katespade.com this morning (I was on a few sites and might be mixing them up)
> 
> Edit: found it, Bloom Drive Margot



Yeah I'm so glad you found it yup 	
BLOOM DRIVE MARGOT 
I hope you were able to get it &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ilikesunshine

smileydimples said:


> Yeah I'm so glad you found it yup
> BLOOM DRIVE MARGOT
> I hope you were able to get it &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;



Of course I saw it but didn't order it.  Now knowing it's not available, I'm second guessing my decision...the torture!  I am trying very hard to stop buying on impulse as I'm sure we've all put ourselves on a ban from time to time.  So, I did good!...but the thought is still in the back of my mind


----------



## smileydimples

ilikesunshine said:


> Of course I saw it but didn't order it.  Now knowing it's not available, I'm second guessing my decision...the torture!  I am trying very hard to stop buying on impulse as I'm sure we've all put ourselves on a ban from time to time.  So, I did good!...but the thought is still in the back of my mind



I totally understand!! I missed out at Nordstrom cause I'm a huge Michael Kors fan and didn't want to jump off the wagon , but once it went on sale for way cheaper I jumped on it ... I haven't used it yet since I have been switching out my other bags. I bought impulse way to many times ending up taking them back and selling one. I had way to many so I am glad I did especially since if my hubby would have freaked out , lol theres a few purses in back of my mind too &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; by the way it's a beautiful bag in person


----------



## missmandymarie

Here's my little KS family 







They're all TJ Maxx finds! I also have a cosmetics case, it's clear with a zip top, it says London on one side and New York on the other. I would put a pic up but it needs to be cleaned right now after a makeup spillage incident


----------



## LolaCalifornia

JuneHawk said:


> I haven't fully unwrapped these but I got them late last month (after Thanksgiving).
> 
> Cecil Court Bobi in vivid snapdragon.  I LOVE the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanover Street Small Lorin in pink granite.


Such adorable bags!


----------



## swags

I found this bag at TJMaxx and fell in love with the soft leather on Friday but did not get it. Was kicking myself Saturday but didn't go back because we had a snow storm. Went back yesterday and they still had it! Hampton Road Janie. I saw another pf member post this one too. Love !


----------



## lobonn

Posting 2 vintages


----------



## Chaeriste

Found these babies on Poshmark!!!


----------



## Chaeriste

Medium Maria in Black.


----------



## tamshac77

Hi Ladies! I was surprised on Christmas with my first Kate Spade (Cedar Street Maise) and I love her! 
I've finally started wallet shopping, but can't decide which one compliments her more.  
I'd appreciate your thoughts! I figured a smaller wallet would be suffice since she won't be an everyday bag. Thank you!


----------



## nichols5991

tamshac77 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was surprised on Christmas with my first Kate Spade (Cedar Street Maise) and I love her!
> I've finally started wallet shopping, but can't decide which one compliments her more.
> I'd appreciate your thoughts! I figured a smaller wallet would be suffice since she won't be an everyday bag. Thank you!



Either one, love the bright colors with the black.  The maise is a great bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## all7s

tamshac77 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was surprised on Christmas with my first Kate Spade (Cedar Street Maise) and I love her!
> I've finally started wallet shopping, but can't decide which one compliments her more.
> I'd appreciate your thoughts! I figured a smaller wallet would be suffice since she won't be an everyday bag. Thank you!



Love love love the colorblock wallet!  

Congratulations on the beautiful maise!


----------



## tamshac77

nichols5991 said:


> Either one, love the bright colors with the black.  The maise is a great bag.  Enjoy!





all7s said:


> Love love love the colorblock wallet!
> 
> Congratulations on the beautiful maise!



Thank you, ladies!  I've only carried her once, and I felt so classy!  I've been looking at other colors.  

You're right, I can't go wrong with either one.  The pink is bright and beautiful, and the colorblock is so different and eye-catching.  *Sigh*...decisions, decisions.


----------



## ScottyGal

tamshac77 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was surprised on Christmas with my first Kate Spade (Cedar Street Maise) and I love her!
> I've finally started wallet shopping, but can't decide which one compliments her more.
> I'd appreciate your thoughts! I figured a smaller wallet would be suffice since she won't be an everyday bag. Thank you!



Pink!


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> I found this bag at TJMaxx and fell in love with the soft leather on Friday but did not get it. Was kicking myself Saturday but didn't go back because we had a snow storm. Went back yesterday and they still had it! Hampton Road Janie. I saw another pf member post this one too. Love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898138




Ooh, I love! Guess it was meant to be!


----------



## Arbiter

Hello everyone!
This is my first post here and my first 'reveal' 
I picked this up from the Kate Spade outlet in Niagara Falls for 50% + extra 20% off. I love the colour combo!!
It is the small elodie - you can see the other colour options beside the one I picked up


----------



## tonij2000

Little Minka in black is great for everyday and great for travel too.


----------



## tamshac77

Arbiter said:


> Hello everyone!
> This is my first post here and my first 'reveal'
> I picked this up from the Kate Spade outlet in Niagara Falls for 50% + extra 20% off. I love the colour combo!!
> It is the small elodie - you can see the other colour options beside the one I picked up



I love the color combo you picked. The others are nice too. Nice Spring bag. 



tonij2000 said:


> Little Minka in black is great for everyday and great for travel too.



Looks soft and easy to carry. Love it.


----------



## lilac28

Marshalls find! Anyone know the year KS released this style? (Sorry for upside down pics, can't figure out how to flip)


----------



## tamshac77

lilac28 said:


> Marshalls find! Anyone know the year KS released this style? (Sorry for upside down pics, can't figure out how to flip)




Cute!! Is she crossbody?


----------



## crystalsweet

lilac28 said:


> Marshalls find! Anyone know the year KS released this style? (Sorry for upside down pics, can't figure out how to flip)


oh my god that is the cutest bag! ive never seen anything like it


----------



## crystal-d

tonij2000 said:


> Little Minka in black is great for everyday and great for travel too.




Loving this style


----------



## lilac28

tamshac77 said:


> Cute!! Is she crossbody?


 
Thanks   Yes there's a removable long strap so the bag can be worn crossbody as well.


----------



## lilac28

crystalsweet said:


> oh my god that is the cutest bag! ive never seen anything like it


 
Thx! I didn't even know it was a KS but it was so cute that I picked it up for closer look.


----------



## knightal

lilac28 said:


> Marshalls find! Anyone know the year KS released this style? (Sorry for upside down pics, can't figure out how to flip)



It's called Ooh La La Tobyn from 2014 for Valentine's Day.  In 2013 they released the Darcel Tobyn:
http://www.katespade.com/ksny-x-darcel-tobyn/PXRU4525,en_US,pd.html


----------



## tamshac77

lilac28 said:


> Thanks   Yes there's a removable long strap so the bag can be worn crossbody as well.




Thank you.  What a great find!


----------



## tamshac77

_Lee said:


> Pink!




Thank you! I decided to keep the pink one!


----------



## netter

Gold Coast Maryanne - work bag. Fits file folder perfectly.


----------



## tamshac77

netter said:


> Gold Coast Maryanne - work bag. Fits file folder perfectly.



So gorgeous and spacious.


----------



## mel16

Hello Ladies  Does anyone here carries a KS Newbury Lane Small Loden bag?


----------



## MrsPurseaholic

Does anyone have a Mayfair Drive Tullie handbag in grace blue that their willing to sell?


----------



## netter

tamshac77 said:


> So gorgeous and spacious.



Thank you very much. I have this black Maryanne and a copper coloured one. A cashew coloured one is in the mail and on the way to me. This black Maryanne was brand new  with the tags still on it when I bought it off of craigslist from a collector. The copper coloured one and the cashew one that is on the way are both from eBay and are both well worn. Once the cashew one arrives to me it will need some work on the worn corners to bring it back to looking good. 

I am all about work so my smaller handbags just end up sitting in their dust bags. 
I also have the smaller black Maryanne Gold Coast. 

I really like this line.


----------



## thegreenbean

This cutie arrived!


----------



## tamshac77

netter said:


> Thank you very much. I have this black Maryanne and a copper coloured one. A cashew coloured one is in the mail and on the way to me. This black Maryanne was brand new  with the tags still on it when I bought it off of craigslist from a collector. The copper coloured one and the cashew one that is on the way are both from eBay and are both well worn. Once the cashew one arrives to me it will need some work on the worn corners to bring it back to looking good.
> 
> I am all about work so my smaller handbags just end up sitting in their dust bags.
> I also have the smaller black Maryanne Gold Coast.
> 
> I really like this line.



You'll soon have a beautiful collection. I'll have to check out Craig's List now! 



thegreenbean said:


> This cutie arrived!



Are you serious?! That's one of the cutest things I ever saw! I LOVE the color! Enjoy that one!


----------



## thegreenbean

tamshac77 said:


> Are you serious?! That's one of the cutest things I ever saw! I LOVE the color! Enjoy that one!



I know, right? I adore this bag!


----------



## teenyfish

mel16 said:


> Hello Ladies  Does anyone here carries a KS Newbury Lane Small Loden bag?




I do! In black


----------



## mel16

teenyfish said:


> I do! In black



Can you share its pics dear ?


----------



## Allydbags

tonij2000 said:


> Saw this one in TJMaxx tonight.




TJMaxx sells Kate Spade? I gotta hit it up then! Do they sell recent bags or just the unsold ones?


----------



## Pinkalicious

My new wallet in vivid snapdragon with gold hardware!


----------



## tamshac77

Allydbags said:


> TJMaxx sells Kate Spade? I gotta hit it up then! Do they sell recent bags or just the unsold ones?




Yes, and so does Marshall's. My local store had a whole Kate Spade display. I wanted to swoop em all up! There were a lot of different styles.


----------



## mel16

missmandymarie said:


> Here's my little KS family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all TJ Maxx finds! I also have a cosmetics case, it's clear with a zip top, it says London on one side and New York on the other. I would put a pic up but it needs to be cleaned right now after a makeup spillage incident



Nice collection  whats the style of the Turquoise one called? Seems like a messenger bag..


----------



## missmandymarie

mel16 said:


> Nice collection  whats the style of the Turquoise one called? Seems like a messenger bag..



Thanks! It's the Cobble Hill Little Minka. It has a top handle as well but you can't see it in the pic I posted. I usually take off the longer strap and just carry it over my shoulder by the other handle, it's a great bag


----------



## bagghista

My Kate Spade bag. [emoji162] [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ksobsessed

Hi all!

This is my first post on this forum and am unable to start a new thread (yet?), so sorry if this is not the correct place for my question. I am just wondering if any of you guys have seen the Hayden - regular size not small - in person yet? It just came out in the UK and I purchased it without even thinking - now I'm having a little panic that the bag is going to be HUGE?! It seems to look very different on every website. Someone please help!


----------



## teenyfish

mel16 said:


> Can you share its pics dear ?




Sorry for the late reply. Here are some pictures, pardon the poor lighting. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








There you go! For reference I am 5'6.


----------



## Amygirl3540

I wish we had a Kate Spade display at our TJ Maxx / Marshalls!


----------



## tamshac77

Amygirl3540 said:


> I wish we had a Kate Spade display at our TJ Maxx / Marshalls!




Keep an eye out. You never know what will pop up in those two. &#128521;


----------



## doctorsparkles

Makes me want another Kate Spade bag for spring!


----------



## doctorsparkles

bagghista said:


> My Kate Spade bag. [emoji162] [emoji173]&#65039;


This looks like the perfect black bag!  Love it!


----------



## anthrosphere

Just picked up this Villabella ave. Celina cross body bag at TJ Maxx. It's so soft, roomy, and comfortable. Plus I love the color, it's so pretty and perfect for Spring!!

Here she is with my Rebecca Minkoff blue fur keychain. I'm so in love with her!


----------



## Brasileiro

thegreenbean said:


> This cutie arrived!



I saw this is the store and I fell in love! It doesn't beat the Chinese takeout bag, but it's definitely a close second.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Just picked up this Villabella ave. Celina cross body bag at TJ Maxx. It's so soft, roomy, and comfortable. Plus I love the color, it's so pretty and perfect for Spring!!
> 
> Here she is with my Rebecca Minkoff blue fur keychain. I'm so in love with her!
> 
> View attachment 2923759
> 
> View attachment 2923760
> 
> View attachment 2923762
> 
> View attachment 2923767
> 
> View attachment 2923768


Cute, pink bag!


----------



## tamshac77

anthrosphere said:


> Just picked up this Villabella ave. Celina cross body bag at TJ Maxx. It's so soft, roomy, and comfortable. Plus I love the color, it's so pretty and perfect for Spring!!
> 
> Here she is with my Rebecca Minkoff blue fur keychain. I'm so in love with her!
> 
> View attachment 2923759
> 
> View attachment 2923760
> 
> View attachment 2923762
> 
> View attachment 2923767
> 
> View attachment 2923768



I love it. I saw these at Marshalls in different colors. Wasn't sure if she was right for me but the more I see, I love. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## ScottyGal

anthrosphere said:


> Just picked up this Villabella ave. Celina cross body bag at TJ Maxx. It's so soft, roomy, and comfortable. Plus I love the color, it's so pretty and perfect for Spring!!
> 
> Here she is with my Rebecca Minkoff blue fur keychain. I'm so in love with her!
> 
> View attachment 2923759
> 
> View attachment 2923760
> 
> View attachment 2923762
> 
> View attachment 2923767
> 
> View attachment 2923768



This looks great with the blue bag charm


----------



## anthrosphere

_Lee said:


> This looks great with the blue bag charm





tamshac77 said:


> I love it. I saw these at Marshalls in different colors. Wasn't sure if she was right for me but the more I see, I love. The color is gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> Cute, pink bag!



Thank you all!


----------



## Amygirl3540

anthrosphere said:


> Just picked up this Villabella ave. Celina cross body bag at TJ Maxx. It's so soft, roomy, and comfortable. Plus I love the color, it's so pretty and perfect for Spring!!
> 
> Here she is with my Rebecca Minkoff blue fur keychain. I'm so in love with her!
> 
> View attachment 2923759
> 
> View attachment 2923760
> 
> View attachment 2923762
> 
> View attachment 2923767
> 
> View attachment 2923768


That is cute!


----------



## Jamie100

Hi everyone! Here's my Kate Spade Rachelle.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jamie100 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my Kate Spade Rachelle.


What a cutie!


----------



## anthrosphere

Amygirl3540 said:


> That is cute!




Thank you Amy!


----------



## Allydbags

tamshac77 said:


> Yes, and so does Marshall's. My local store had a whole Kate Spade display. I wanted to swoop em all up! There were a lot of different styles.


So exciting! I have a Maria Kate Spade. I'm absolutely in love with the brand!


----------



## tamshac77

Jamie100 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my Kate Spade Rachelle.



I love it!


----------



## tamshac77

Allydbags said:


> So exciting! I have a Maria Kate Spade. *I'm absolutely in love with the brand!*



I am too. I own a Maise and I'm loving her so much that I don't know why it took me so long! Now I notice KS everywhere! I'm on the prowl for the next one.


----------



## ilikesunshine

First time carrying my Brantley in Dark n Stormy.  I have to say...I LOVE this bag...it's light, very roomy, and the long strap is great!  I know the stand-up handles are a deal breaker for some but I don't mind them at all.


----------



## slazzy

ilikesunshine said:


> First time carrying my Brantley in Dark n Stormy.  I have to say...I LOVE this bag...it's light, very roomy, and the long strap is great!  I know the stand-up handles are a deal breaker for some but I don't mind them at all.



Not a deal breaker for me too. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

slazzy said:


> Not a deal breaker for me too. It's gorgeous!!



Thanks!


----------



## tamshac77

ilikesunshine said:


> First time carrying my Brantley in Dark n Stormy.  I have to say...I LOVE this bag...it's light, very roomy, and the long strap is great!  I know the stand-up handles are a deal breaker for some but I don't mind them at all.



Love it!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Picked up this chocolate beauty at a consignment store in Dallas.


----------



## ilikesunshine

tamshac77 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## tamshac77

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Picked up this chocolate beauty at a consignment store in Dallas.



Wow, good for you. I love it. Think I'm going consignment shopping soon. 



ilikesunshine said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

tamshac77 said:


> Wow, good for you. I love it. Think I'm going consignment shopping soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



Thank you! And yes I love the treasure hunting aspect of it. Don't know why I wasn't turned onto it sooner. Now I'm addicted.


----------



## tamshac77

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Thank you! And yes I love the treasure hunting aspect of it. Don't know why I wasn't turned onto it sooner. Now I'm addicted.



Same here. I don't know why I don't consignment shop more. I love great finds and will prob become addicted too.


----------



## Jamie100

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie!



Thank you!


----------



## Jamie100

tamshac77 said:


> I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## affu933

I always like this brand


----------



## tflowers921

I wish I could remember the name of this one, it's one of my favorite bags ever [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sarahrae1983

My most prized handbag, I love her!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## y0g1

*Debuting my first Kate Spade purchase *


----------



## LolaCalifornia

y0g1 said:


> *Debuting my first Kate Spade purchase *


Gorgeous color! Perfect for Spring! Congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

y0g1 said:


> *Debuting my first Kate Spade purchase *


Oooo love it! What is the color name?


----------



## xhaiza

Sophia Grace Flatiron Nylon


----------



## y0g1

LolaCalifornia said:


> Gorgeous color! Perfect for Spring! Congratulations!


Thank you so much. Yes I'm looking forward to using it


----------



## y0g1

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love it! What is the color name?


The name of the color is called forest green I believe.


----------



## gardner306

Morisa said:


> I have its sibling!


I have this in black.  Great LBP!


----------



## gardner306

queenlobo26 said:


> I just bought my 1st Kate Spade bag and it happened to be at an upscale consignment shop!  It's a gorgeous diaper bag and is almost new!  The best part is I paid only $13.00 for it!  I found the exact bag on ebay selling for $99.00 USED!  I will upload pics as soon as I get a chance.  Love my new diaper bag


That's an amazing deal!


----------



## gardner306

thegreenbean said:


> It arrived!


Oh my goodness...so adorable!


----------



## queenlobo26

gardner306 said:


> That's an amazing deal!



Thank you!


----------



## tamshac77

y0g1 said:


> *Debuting my first Kate Spade purchase *



I want one! Love the color!


----------



## hellotea

My new KS CSM in mulled wine finally arrived! Here it is with a cute little pom.


----------



## Cookie02128

I'm carrying my Kate Spade Bucket Bag today!


----------



## tamshac77

hellotea said:


> My new KS CSM in mulled wine finally arrived! Here it is with a cute little pom.



Bag twins! I have her in black. Cute pom.


----------



## Mgnschwartz

I love my Maise twins!!! [emoji173]&#65039; Highly recommend
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this handbag beautiful, great quality, and size!


----------



## hellotea

tamshac77 and Mgnschwartz it really is a great bag.

It looks so luxurious, yet I don't feel like I need to baby it. I can just grab it and look put together.


----------



## crystalsweet

just got my cedar street maise in mint mojito


----------



## tamshac77

Mgnschwartz said:


> I love my Maise twins!!! [emoji173]&#65039; Highly recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this handbag beautiful, great quality, and size!



Cuuuute! Where did you find the mini?



hellotea said:


> tamshac77 and Mgnschwartz it really is a great bag.
> 
> *It looks so luxurious, yet I don't feel like I need to baby it. I can just grab it and look put together*.



I couldn't agree more. 



crystalsweet said:


> just got my cedar street maise in mint mojito



LOOOOVE! Stunning in mint.


----------



## Mgnschwartz

I found the mini at christmas time on Kate Spade website!


----------



## hellotea

tamshac77 said:


> Cuuuute! Where did you find the mini?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOVE! Stunning in mint.


They have the mini keyfob on the website FYI. I believe it's available in black and light pink for pre-order.


----------



## hellotea

crystalsweet said:


> just got my cedar street maise in mint mojito


I was so tempted to get the mint mojito during the sale! Enjoy your lovely handbag!


----------



## tamshac77

Mgnschwartz said:


> I found the mini at christmas time on Kate Spade website!





hellotea said:


> They have the mini keyfob on the website FYI. I believe it's available in black and light pink for pre-order.



Thanks!


----------



## xhaiza

My first ever Kate Spade bag [emoji4]


----------



## SofiaC

carinas said:


> Cyber week deals... love them all


Such lovely colours and classy designs.


----------



## plmuch30

hellotea said:


> My new KS CSM in mulled wine finally arrived! Here it is with a cute little pom.


I like your pom pom.. where did you get that?


----------



## hellotea

plmuch30 said:


> I like your pom pom.. where did you get that?


I got them from Etsy. There are a few sellers that have them in various colors. You can also choose between gold and silver keyrings.


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I can't seem to find it on the website. Also does it come in white?


----------



## keptwife

DreaDuhhh said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I can't seem to find it on the website. Also does it come in white?




It's the Wellesley Alessa bag. I bought the exact same one from the KS outlet a couple of years ago. There's usually some for sale on eBay.


----------



## manlhk65

*14 Mini Minka Cross Body Bag Grace Blue*


----------



## Pksz

My first Kate Spade purchase from last summer. It's a bit worn but still love it!


----------



## Mayfly285

There are some real beauties here, ladies; congratulations on your gorgeous purchases!  I need to fish mine out from their dust bags and get them on parade! They're all at least three years old, but I'm ashamed to say that one or two still have their price tags on) ... :-[


----------



## shinedal

hellotea said:


> My new KS CSM in mulled wine finally arrived! Here it is with a cute little pom.



Hello! New member here 

Wow, that colour is absolutely gorgeous-- I am SO in love! Did you get this purse recently? I can't seem to find that colour on the KS website or anywhere else online :S


----------



## hellotea

shinedal said:


> Hello! New member here
> 
> Wow, that colour is absolutely gorgeous-- I am SO in love! Did you get this purse recently? I can't seem to find that colour on the KS website or anywhere else online :S


I fell in love with this color in KS shop winter 2014, but for some reason decided to hold off on buying it. I think I was hoping for a KS sale, but life got busy and by the time I remembered it was too late. Fortunately I found one on eBay from a great seller. 
If you're set on this color I'd recommend checking eBay frequently, but if not, I'm sure they will come out with some beautiful fall/winter 2015 colors!


----------



## shinedal

hellotea said:


> I fell in love with this color in KS shop winter 2014, but for some reason decided to hold off on buying it. I think I was hoping for a KS sale, but life got busy and by the time I remembered it was too late. Fortunately I found one on eBay from a great seller.
> If you're set on this color I'd recommend checking eBay frequently, but if not, I'm sure they will come out with some beautiful fall/winter 2015 colors!



That's awesome that you managed to find one! I only see the mini maise on ebay right now, which is much too small for what I'm looking for. 

Is the "mulled wine" a deep, rich burgundy color? Are you planning on wearing it during the summer months as well, or is it really more a fall/winter color?


----------



## hellotea

Can someone help me ID this KS bag from Fall 2014? It's the pink one in the middle.


----------



## hellotea

shinedal said:


> That's awesome that you managed to find one! I only see the mini maise on ebay right now, which is much too small for what I'm looking for.
> 
> Is the "mulled wine" a deep, rich burgundy color? Are you planning on wearing it during the summer months as well, or is it really more a fall/winter color?


Yeah, it's a deep burgundy with a tiny bit more purple than red. It's definitely more of a fall/winter color but I love it so much and I just got it last month that I do bring it with me to dinner and work sometimes. 
I have the Tory Burch Robinson mini double-zip in Comet (light blue) as my main Spring/Summer bag, but I wouldn't shy away from wearing my mulled wine KS Cedar Street every now and then this Summer since I'm partial to purple-y colors, which are hard to find. It all depends on your style really.


----------



## KCeboKing

I just added to my Kate Spade collection this weekend in Vegas! A friend bought me 1 in Seattle last year, this was my first stop in a Kate Spade store myself! I loved them so I had to buy all 3!! Small Harmony, Stacy, Tess from front to back!


----------



## ScottyGal

KCeboKing said:


> I just added to my Kate Spade collection this weekend in Vegas! A friend bought me 1 in Seattle last year, this was my first stop in a Kate Spade store myself! I loved them so I had to buy all 3!! Small Harmony, Stacy, Tess from front to back!



Gorgeous &#128149; I really love the print on the tote!


----------



## KCeboKing

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous &#128149; I really love the print on the tote!



Thanks! Me too! My husband actually found it for me!


----------



## CSG

mztirra said:


> My first Kate Spade bag bought yesterday at a great steal.
> 
> View attachment 2432761
> View attachment 2432762



Hi! Can you put your essentials in a sally bag? I am wondering if it is too small


----------



## Pinkalicious

Orig had the cedar street Jolie wallet in vivid snapdragon but returned it to Neimans after the gold logo started to rub off after a month. Picked up this cute darla from the outlet and love the color so much more!


----------



## CSG

I just bought this Natalie crossbody/clutch bag in hot rose. I do not know when to use it because the color is too bright HAHA! I am not used to bright bags but bought it for a change. What do you think?


----------



## Superbaby

Elephant wicker bag


----------



## ScottyGal

CSG said:


> I just bought this Natalie crossbody/clutch bag in hot rose. I do not know when to use it because the color is too bright HAHA! I am not used to bright bags but bought it for a change. What do you think?






I love the colour - perfect for summer!




Superbaby said:


> Elephant wicker bag



This is amazing! So cute &#128024;&#9786;


----------



## xhaiza

Superbaby said:


> Elephant wicker bag


How cute is that?


----------



## CSG

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2970025
> 
> 
> Orig had the cedar street Jolie wallet in vivid snapdragon but returned it to Neimans after the gold logo started to rub off after a month. Picked up this cute darla from the outlet and love the color so much more!



Hi! Could you please check if the back stitches along your wallet have peel off leather like the one on the pic? Thank you  hope you could check.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CSG said:


> Hi! Could you please check if the back stitches along your wallet have peel off leather like the one on the pic? Thank you  hope you could check.




Can you post a picture of the back so I can see what you're looking at specifically? I'm looking at the back of the wallet and I don't see anything?


----------



## cafeconleche

thegreenbean said:


> Here's an updated family shot of my novelty bags! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade!
> 
> And yes, the green one in the back is made from AstroTurf!


These look so beautiful together! I've wanted to see someone's collection of Kate Spade's novelty bags in one picture. And now I have.


----------



## cafeconleche

These are my purchases from the 25% off sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cafeconleche said:


> These are my purchases from the 25% off sale.


Love all those colors!!!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

My Maise bags. Got the Mint mojito mini maise from f+f. It's small but holds my phone, subway pass and keys and has a pocket for cards


----------



## cafeconleche

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all those colors!!!


Me too!! I've been wanting a pink and navy colored purse for a while. And I couldn't resist the cobalt blue/pink scalloped edges.


----------



## cafeconleche

MareSerenitatus said:


> My Maise bags. Got the Mint mojito mini maise from f+f. It's small but holds my phone, subway pass and keys and has a pocket for cards


The mini maise is so cute!


----------



## heykariann

My small collection of handbags and bag accessories.


----------



## tonij2000

heykariann said:


> My small collection of handbags and bag accessories.



Lovely collection and that pink Little Minka is gorgeous!


----------



## heykariann

tonij2000 said:


> Lovely collection and that pink Little Minka is gorgeous!


Thank you tonij2000


----------



## CSG

Cora in Porcelain/Black &#128522;


----------



## ILBagLady

heykariann said:


> My small collection of handbags and bag accessories.



The pink Little Minka!!!


----------



## gorchess

heykariann said:


> My small collection of handbags and bag accessories.



How do you like the Kaiya??? Thinking of purchasing since its on sale


----------



## gorchess

cafeconleche said:


> These are my purchases from the 25% off sale.



I want to buy from that sale...do you like the maise in that color??! This is my first KS purchase


----------



## cafeconleche

gorchess said:


> I want to buy from that sale...do you like the maise in that color??! This is my first KS purchase



Yes! I love it. For me it's a pop of color but not too bright  Here's a better shot.


----------



## JuneHawk

I just bought a MFF Leroy Street Neda wallet in Robinsegg.


----------



## gorchess

cafeconleche said:


> Yes! I love it. For me it's a pop of color but not too bright  Here's a better shot.



I couldn't make my mind up I missed this color &#128547; had to settle for Gingersnap ugh I hope I like it.


----------



## ScottyGal

JuneHawk said:


> I just bought a MFF Leroy Street Neda wallet in Robinsegg.
> 
> View attachment 2983307



Cute!


----------



## cafeconleche

gorchess said:


> I couldn't make my mind up I missed this color &#128547; had to settle for Gingersnap ugh I hope I like it.


Oh no, the Gingersnap also looks really pretty. It's a beautiful bag either way, I like the structure and size of it, and the saffiano leather doesn't have to be babied which I think is important in colored bags.

Good thing Kate Spade has free returns! I'm sure you'll love it though.


----------



## heykariann

I missed that color too! I'm settling for ginger snap as well lol. 





gorchess said:


> I couldn't make my mind up I missed this color &#128547; had to settle for Gingersnap ugh I hope I like it.


----------



## heykariann

gorchess said:


> How do you like the Kaiya??? Thinking of purchasing since its on sale



I like the Kaiya. The shape reminds me of the Alessa from the Wellesley line. The color is more orangey red than a deep red.


----------



## gorchess

heykariann said:


> I missed that color too! I'm settling for ginger snap as well lol.



Either way I like the structure of the bag but I really wanted a pop of color lol..Let me know when you get yours!


----------



## gorchess

cafeconleche said:


> Oh no, the Gingersnap also looks really pretty. It's a beautiful bag either way, I like the structure and size of it, and the saffiano leather doesn't have to be babied which I think is important in colored bags.
> 
> Good thing Kate Spade has free returns! I'm sure you'll love it though.



I can't return it BUMMER because they we're final sale items with a coupon code. So hopefully I do love it


----------



## flowergallm

heykariann said:


> My small collection of handbags and bag accessories.


Adorbs!  Lovely bags


----------



## doodledoo

Kate Spade maise in mountbatten


----------



## Clementine19

Oh it's beautiful.  Newbie here from Australia - I am extremely tempted to order the same bag while it's on sale.   So pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

doodledoo said:


> Kate Spade maise in mountbatten


Pretty color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hi! I'm another Kate newbie. I got my 1st Kate Spade bag at an outlet a couple of days ago. I haven't seen much about this particular bag on here. ( been lurking since Tuesday. ) Here's my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. She's very smushy and soft.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi! I'm another Kate newbie. I got my 1st Kate Spade bag at an outlet a couple of days ago. I haven't seen much about this particular bag on here. ( been lurking since Tuesday. ) Here's my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. She's very smushy and soft.


Ooo pretty! Love the spade detail on the metal on the tassel!


----------



## ScottyGal

doodledoo said:


> Kate Spade maise in mountbatten



Such a pretty colour! &#128156;


----------



## pandut

doodledoo said:


> Kate Spade maise in mountbatten



Oh! I love your maise @doodledoo  I just bought mine too in Rosy Dawn. Maise is so classic!


----------



## y0g1

heykariann said:


> My small collection of handbags and bag accessories.


Awesome Collection


----------



## y0g1

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi! I'm another Kate newbie. I got my 1st Kate Spade bag at an outlet a couple of days ago. I haven't seen much about this particular bag on here. ( been lurking since Tuesday. ) Here's my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. She's very smushy and soft.


Congratulations!! Your bag looks lovely, making you so summer ready


----------



## speaksoftly

Nevermind.


----------



## tamshac77

heykariann said:


> I like the Kaiya. The shape reminds me of the Alessa from the Wellesley line. The color is more orangey red than a deep red.



Beautiful color and purse. 



doodledoo said:


> Kate Spade maise in mountbatten



Bag twins! I have a black one. I LOVE your Maise's color. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi! I'm another Kate newbie. I got my 1st Kate Spade bag at an outlet a couple of days ago. I haven't seen much about this particular bag on here. ( been lurking since Tuesday. ) Here's my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. She's very smushy and soft.



Adorable! I'd love to have this bag.


----------



## pandut

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi! I'm another Kate newbie. I got my 1st Kate Spade bag at an outlet a couple of days ago. I haven't seen much about this particular bag on here. ( been lurking since Tuesday. ) Here's my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. She's very smushy and soft.



Very pretty!


----------



## KCeboKing

Help! I just bought this yesterday as my "you got a promotion, you deserve a new expensive bag gift to yourself". And now have the post buy regret because it was more than I normally spend, but its beautiful, right?! I should keep it?!?


----------



## cafeconleche

KCeboKing said:


> Help! I just bought this yesterday as my "you got a promotion, you deserve a new expensive bag gift to yourself". And now have the post buy regret because it was more than I normally spend, but its beautiful, right?! I should keep it?!?



It is! I feel like it looks very professional. It would be perfect for a laptop.


----------



## gorchess

I purchased the Maise in Gingersnap and the Hayden in Mountbatten from the sale. Kinda disappointed in the size of the Maise however I haven't decided if I'm going to keep.

Tried to attach pics I don't know how from my phone &#128547;


----------



## KCeboKing

cafeconleche said:


> It is! I feel like it looks very professional. It would be perfect for a laptop.



Thanks! Sometimes I just need extra convincing lol. Oohh did not think of the laptop thing, but it will probably just be an everyday bag. But I will keep that in mind for when I switch out (which is always inevitable ha)


----------



## Handbaglover222

My first Kate Spade handbag. Don't really know anything about the brand or even the name of this bag but went into the outlet store today and fell in love with the KS bags
This one was £350 down to £140 - bargain!! I love the leather it's so soft


----------



## katieny

My daughter's new Cobble Hill Peters.


----------



## tamshac77

KCeboKing said:


> Help! I just bought this yesterday as my "you got a promotion, you deserve a new expensive bag gift to yourself". And now have the post buy regret because it was more than I normally spend, but its beautiful, right?! I should keep it?!?



Of course I'm going to tell you to keep it because I wish I had it! It's simply lovely and luxurious. Whenever I spend more than usual on a bag, I think about how much money I'm really saving by not having to replace cheap bags every month. My mom thinks I'm crazy for spending so much on a purse, but they last for years. She would NEVER spend as much, yet she's constantly spending more because hers don't last long.  



gorchess said:


> I purchased the Maise in Gingersnap and the Hayden in Mountbatten from the sale. Kinda disappointed in the size of the Maise however I haven't decided if I'm going to keep.
> 
> Tried to attach pics I don't know how from my phone &#128547;



Keep it! I love my Maise. It's not my everyday bag, but perfect for more formal outings. It's very classy and easy to carry. I get a lot of compliments. I think you'll love it. 



Handbaglover222 said:


> My first Kate Spade handbag. Don't really know anything about the brand or even the name of this bag but went into the outlet store today and fell in love with the KS bags
> This one was £350 down to £140 - bargain!! I love the leather it's so soft



Gorgeous!!


----------



## PinkKelly

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is my small Kate Spade Collection!
> 
> Introducing my Cedar Street Maise with it's matching Cobble Hill Bee Wristlet in the gorgeous Bud Green Colour, my Catherine Street Pippa Satchel in Black Cowhide leather with Beige Leather straps plus my Glitter Bug wristlet, and last but not least my large Beau Bag in Maraschino/Cherry Leather! I LOVE them all!


 
How is your large beau bag holding up now? I am about to buy one online and I wondered if you got any scratches on yours?  Thanks


----------



## KCeboKing

tamshac77 said:


> Of course I'm going to tell you to keep it because I wish I had it! It's simply lovely and luxurious. Whenever I spend more than usual on a bag, I think about how much money I'm really saving by not having to replace cheap bags every month. My mom thinks I'm crazy for spending so much on a purse, but they last for years. She would NEVER spend as much, yet she's constantly spending more because hers don't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Thanks! I think I will. The inside is bright pink which I love!! You make a good point. I just usually try to keep it around $100-150 and this was $220 so I feel a little bad. But your right, the better quality ones last for years! I have lots of Coach and MK. Just trying to add to my Kate Spade collection now. Lol  my mom yells at me too for buying so many. . I can't help it. I love purses, they never make you feel bad about yourself!


----------



## tonij2000

Saturday Freeform Buckets


----------



## pandut

Handbaglover222 said:


> My first Kate Spade handbag. Don't really know anything about the brand or even the name of this bag but went into the outlet store today and fell in love with the KS bags
> This one was £350 down to £140 - bargain!! I love the leather it's so soft


OMG i have the same bag! Unfortunately it loses the shape after a while


----------



## Handbaglover222

pandut said:


> OMG i have the same bag! Unfortunately it loses the shape after a while



Oh no! I wish id known that before buying  does this happen even if you keep it stuffed between uses?
Would you be able to take a pic of yours? Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## all7s

pandut said:


> OMG i have the same bag! Unfortunately it loses the shape after a while



Is it the bottom that loses shape? You can try cutting out a piece of nice cardboard or sturdy posterboard in the shape of the bottom. That will help distribute the weight of items in the purse evenly.


----------



## tamshac77

KCeboKing said:


> tamshac77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm going to tell you to keep it because I wish I had it! It's simply lovely and luxurious. Whenever I spend more than usual on a bag, I think about how much money I'm really saving by not having to replace cheap bags every month. My mom thinks I'm crazy for spending so much on a purse, but they last for years. She would NEVER spend as much, yet she's constantly spending more because hers don't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Thanks! I think I will. The inside is bright pink which I love!! You make a good point. I just usually try to keep it around $100-150 and this was $220 so I feel a little bad. But your right, the better quality ones last for years! I have lots of Coach and MK. Just trying to add to my Kate Spade collection now. Lol  my mom yells at me too for buying so many. . I can't help it. I love purses, they never make you feel bad about yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, bright pink interior...gawgeous!!  $220 isn't bad at all.  I love purses too and you're absolutely right - a new one makes you feel so good!  Sometimes, I sell old ones on ebay when I make new purchases so that I don't collect so many (I love purses but don't need fifty of them).  Six months later, I want another one!
> 
> I'm trying to add to my KS collection too! I received my one and only as a gift, and I am in love with this brand now.  Enjoy it!
Click to expand...


----------



## pandut

Handbaglover222 said:


> Oh no! I wish id known that before buying  does this happen even if you keep it stuffed between uses?
> Would you be able to take a pic of yours? Thanks for letting me know!



I don't really stuffed it between usage because this is my primary work bag for fall/winter time. But if I'm not using it, I keep it stuffed.


----------



## pandut

all7s said:


> Is it the bottom that loses shape? You can try cutting out a piece of nice cardboard or sturdy posterboard in the shape of the bottom. That will help distribute the weight of items in the purse evenly.


The bottom part is actually quite sturdy...


----------



## monsterabby

I bought these bags last year. One for casual, one for more formal stuff. I love them both! I know KS is known for more colorful bags but I really can't let go of my love for black bags. &#128513;


----------



## monsterabby

Another KS I bought last year for summer at Holt Renfrew (Canada). The sides have two different colors so it's easier to match.


----------



## monsterabby

pandut said:


> I don't really stuffed it between usage because this is my primary work bag for fall/winter time. But if I'm not using it, I keep it stuffed.



My friend has that bag and it looks nice! It has two sizes, no? Is this the bigger size? I think she has the smaller one though. Btw, our floors and walls look the same lmao


----------



## pandut

monsterabby said:


> My friend has that bag and it looks nice! It has two sizes, no? Is this the bigger size? I think she has the smaller one though. Btw, our floors and walls look the same lmao



Hmm, I don't know if my bag is the bigger size or not... here is a side-by-side picture with a Maise as a comparison.

Btw, i love you black bucket bag!


----------



## scsw

monsterabby said:


> I bought these bags last year. One for casual, one for more formal stuff. I love them both! I know KS is known for more colorful bags but I really can't let go of my love for black bags. &#128513;



Loving them both!


----------



## scsw

pandut said:


> Hmm, I don't know if my bag is the bigger size or not... here is a side-by-side picture with a Maise as a comparison.
> 
> Btw, i love you black bucket bag!



The pink maise is soooo pretty!


----------



## unguviolet

My 3 months old work bag. &#128525;


----------



## netter

Great looking work bag. I enjoy using my Kate Spade handbags at work as well.


----------



## unguviolet

netter said:


> Great looking work bag. I enjoy using my Kate Spade handbags at work as well.


KS bags now so universal design...can be office bags but still looking great for casual. And I love the leather. Easy to maintain especially during raining.


----------



## gorchess

monsterabby said:


> I bought these bags last year. One for casual, one for more formal stuff. I love them both! I know KS is known for more colorful bags but I really can't let go of my love for black bags. &#128513;



Your bucket bag how big is it? Can a wallet fit? I think this is on the surprise sale the opening looks small


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Just arrived today. I waited years to get an elephant wicker basket


----------



## monsterabby

gorchess said:


> Your bucket bag how big is it? Can a wallet fit? I think this is on the surprise sale the opening looks small



Here's a photo of my continental wallet inside. It's pretty roomy and I have no problem with the opening because it can open as wide or as narrow by adjusting it on the side.


----------



## monsterabby

scsw said:


> Loving them both!



Thanks! KS bags don't really need baby-ing that's why they are my go-to's.


----------



## gorchess

monsterabby said:


> Here's a photo of my continental wallet inside. It's pretty roomy and I have no problem with the opening because it can open as wide or as narrow by adjusting it on the side.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> Just arrived today. I waited years to get an elephant wicker basket


So darn cute!!!


----------



## pandut

Got a little carried away at the Kate Spade outlet this afternoon ... everything is so cute!


----------



## unguviolet

They are so pretty&#128149;


----------



## BeachBagGal

pandut said:


> Got a little carried away at the Kate Spade outlet this afternoon ... everything is so cute!


Lovelies!!


----------



## Emmahalex

[emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Emmahalex said:


> [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


Pretty color!!


----------



## Emmahalex

I thought they were perfect from summer! Purchased from the outlet store in Orlando!


----------



## LVBagLady

Charles Street Small Haven


----------



## middie girl

Emmahalex said:


> [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


Love this color and style. Is this from the outlet?


----------



## angiecake

Here's mine, and in action!


----------



## gorchess

angiecake said:


> Here's mine, and in action!



You look fab! I love those shoes


----------



## BeachBagGal

angiecake said:


> Here's mine, and in action!


Cute! Love those shoes!!


----------



## travelbags

angiecake said:


> Here's mine, and in action!


Very cute!!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> just arrived today. I waited years to get an elephant wicker basket


love it.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I feel so lucky to have found this beauty at Marshall's for only $135 (it has a small faded smudge near the handle on the left side, in the 'creased' area). I love this shade of yellow. Perfect for summer!


----------



## KCeboKing

LolaCalifornia said:


> I feel so lucky to have found this beauty at Marshall's for only $135 (it has a small faded smudge near the handle on the left side, in the 'creased' area). I love this shade of yellow. Perfect for summer!



Cute!!


----------



## happy1908

Beautiful bag - love the lavender detail!


----------



## happy1908

My first Kate Spade!! Got it at the outlet over the holiday weekend-can't wait to use her!


----------



## ScottyGal

happy1908 said:


> My first Kate Spade!! Got it at the outlet over the holiday weekend-can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011935



So cute! Love the black & white combo


----------



## happy1908

Thank you! I think it will make a nice year round bag


----------



## gorchess

happy1908 said:


> My first Kate Spade!! Got it at the outlet over the holiday weekend-can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011935



Is this the Rachelle? I love it!


----------



## happy1908

Yes it is the small Rachelle-I initially was concerned whether it was going to be too small, but it's not. It fits all my stuff-makeup bag, full size wallet, glasses case, sunglasses, and a small wristlet and there is more room to spare!! Haven't taken her out yet, but will soon!


----------



## HaynesW0rld

First Kate Spade | Kate Spade Doris, steal from TJMaxx.


----------



## gorchess




----------



## gorchess

Small Hayden and previous post Maise in Gingersnap..These were my first KS purchases not a huge fan of the maise. I abosulutely hate the opening and I didnt realize it was so small! However I still like it I don't think it will be an everyday bag of mine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Luxe Ella from the Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## plumaplomb

MiaBorsa said:


> Luxe Ella from the Memorial Day Sale.




Cute!  Is the leather smooshy/chewy?


----------



## elation

MiaBorsa said:


> Luxe Ella from the Memorial Day Sale.



This is super gorgeous! *drooooooooool*


----------



## SofiaC

cafeconleche said:


> Yes! I love it. For me it's a pop of color but not too bright  Here's a better shot.



Drooling ovr dat gorgeous Maise. Its sweetheart pink? M torn between d black n dis pop of color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Not sure of the name but I love it....daughter got for me for Christmas!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Not sure of the name but I love it....daughter got for me for Christmas!!!!


Ooo pretty mama!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo pretty mama!!!


 

Thanks BBG


----------



## Aliceowen

Not a bag but this cutie keeps me smile a lot!!
Got her at the sale on memorial weekend.
She's just so small and cute!


----------



## Coconut lover

LILLIAN COURT MEDIUM HARMONY - My first Kate Spade - Loved the white with black inside, cutouts and the smooth leather


----------



## cafeconleche

SofiaC said:


> Drooling ovr dat gorgeous Maise. Its sweetheart pink? M torn between d black n dis pop of color.



Yes it is!.


----------



## heykariann

How does this with the short strap on your shoulder? Is this the cognac color? I've been eyeing this one on their website but not sure just yet. I'm 5'1/111 lbs and I love large bags. After awhile I begin to be weighted down by them but I seem to never learn lol.


----------



## Demen

I bought this cutie end of last year & am still in love with it ^^


----------



## LolaCalifornia

MiaBorsa said:


> Luxe Ella from the Memorial Day Sale.


GORGEOUS. A slouchy Kate Spade! That doesn't happen very often. Lucky you!


----------



## MrsDarcy

I'm in love with my Kate Spade Lily Avenue Carrigan tote. Love the scalloped top and vibrant colour. I get a lot of compliments about it whenever I carry it ( KS is not so common over here)


----------



## tamshac77

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3018669
> 
> Not a bag but this cutie keeps me smile a lot!!
> Got her at the sale on memorial weekend.
> She's just so small and cute!



I love the color. I have it in pink!



Coconut lover said:


> LILLIAN COURT MEDIUM HARMONY - My first Kate Spade - Loved the white with black inside, cutouts and the smooth leather



This one is gorgeous. I'd love to see the black interior.


----------



## IraPo

I love this cute wristlet


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Scored a really cute little crossbody at T.J. Maxx yesterday. I love the shade of pink on her! This is through Allen Street Neil.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

iNeedCoffee said:


> Scored a really cute little crossbody at T.J. Maxx yesterday. I love the shade of pink on her! This is through Allen Street Neil.



very nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

IraPo said:


> I love this cute wristlet



I love that color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Coconut lover said:


> LILLIAN COURT MEDIUM HARMONY - My first Kate Spade - Loved the white with black inside, cutouts and the smooth leather



Perfect for summer!


----------



## ilikesunshine

smileydimples said:


> I totally understand!! I missed out at Nordstrom cause I'm a huge Michael Kors fan and didn't want to jump off the wagon , but once it went on sale for way cheaper I jumped on it ... I haven't used it yet since I have been switching out my other bags. I bought impulse way to many times ending up taking them back and selling one. I had way to many so I am glad I did especially since if my hubby would have freaked out , lol theres a few purses in back of my mind too &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; by the way it's a beautiful bag in person


 
Did you end up keeping the Bloom Drive Bag? Believe it or not, I found it recently at a store that carries leftover designer bags.  I bought it, returned it, and bought it again, LOL.  I'm completely nuts.  However, I got another bag that is similar so I'm not sure if I want 2 bags that look so close to each other.  I put my stuff in it and it's actually a little tight so that makes my decision easier.  Just wondering if you kept it...


----------



## IraPo

My new Kate Spade   Love the color..


----------



## fantome14

Found this beauty at TJ Maxx. Love the color! I guess the Saturday stuff is still trickling in!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

happy1908 said:


> Beautiful bag - love the lavender detail!



Thank you! It does look lavender in the photo, doesn't it? It's actually a light beige color. 



KCeboKing said:


> Cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

theto said:


> New Bond Street Florence. Instant mood pickup!



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## guccigavin

Here is me with my cedar street maise! The color is robins egg, it's the blue from spring 2014. This was my first Kate Spade!


----------



## guccigavin

And here is my cedar street medium harmony in clock tower!


----------



## ilikesunshine

fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3040046
> 
> 
> Found this beauty at TJ Maxx. Love the color! I guess the Saturday stuff is still trickling in!



Oooh, LOVE!  How much was it? I will have to scope out my TJMaxx


----------



## lurkernomore

a thank you to LVforme for posting the current sale info. I picked up a few goodies. The first pic shows how nicely KS packed my order. 2nd pic is my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote and my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves and the sale price is comparable to the outlet). I live in New England so a non-leather bag is not a deal breaker for me, and I love the stripe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> a thank you to LVforme for posting the current sale info. I picked up a few goodies. The first pic shows how nicely KS packed my order. 2nd pic is my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote and my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves and the sale price is comparable to the outlet). I live in New England so a non-leather bag is not a deal breaker for me, and I love the stripe!


Fun stripes!! Cute!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Fun stripes!! Cute!



Thanks! She makes me smile


----------



## Anjelle

My first Kate Spade bag. I was disappointed with its color at first since it was not the color i expected when I ordered it online but now I really love it. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Anjelle said:


> View attachment 3046107
> View attachment 3046109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Kate Spade bag. I was disappointed with its color at first since it was not the color i expected when I ordered it online but now I really love it. [emoji4]


Cute! What color is it?


----------



## Anjelle

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! What color is it?




Thanks! It's Coral.[emoji4]


----------



## tonij2000

KS Saturday Bucket Crossbody


----------



## PinkKelly

*Today is my birthday so I was out with my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and I use the cosmetic bag as a wallet. Its a huge bag but so fun!!*


----------



## Demen

PinkKelly said:


> *Today is my birthday so I was out with my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and I use the cosmetic bag as a wallet. Its a huge bag but so fun!!*


 
They're great & Happy Birthday ^^


----------



## Miss BB

ineedcoffee said:


> scored a really cute little crossbody at t.j. Maxx yesterday. I love the shade of pink on her! This is through allen street neil.


love it. Tj maxx has had a lot of kate spade lately !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lllove tj maxx !!


----------



## lurkernomore

PinkKelly said:


> *Today is my birthday so I was out with my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and I use the cosmetic bag as a wallet. Its a huge bag but so fun!!*




Congrats - and I agree - definitely a fun bag! Happy Birthday!artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## all7s

PinkKelly said:


> *Today is my birthday so I was out with my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and I use the cosmetic bag as a wallet. Its a huge bag but so fun!!*



So cute! I love the bold and bright color combination of beau bag! Smart idea to pair the makeup bag with it!


----------



## Wishsong

My only 2 Kate Spade handbags. But I love both of them for different reasons


----------



## ScottyGal

sperkylin said:


> View attachment 3050382
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050383
> 
> 
> My only 2 Kate Spade handbags. But I love both of them for different reasons



Both very nice! I love that shade of purple


----------



## Wishsong

_Lee said:


> Both very nice! I love that shade of purple




Thank you! This handbag makes my day!


----------



## bcolada20

My first Kate Spade purchase just arrived a couple days ago 

Cedar Street Patent Small Harmony....and matching Lacey wallet in Orbit Blue!

The sale on the KS website was too good to pass up!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bcolada20 said:


> My first Kate Spade purchase just arrived a couple days ago
> 
> Cedar Street Patent Small Harmony....and matching Lacey wallet in Orbit Blue!
> 
> The sale on the KS website was too good to pass up!


Gooorgeous blue!!


----------



## CatePNW

Been using this one the past few days.  I got the bag last summer, but the toucan fob is from my Vegas trip last month.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Been using this one the past few days.  I got the bag last summer, but the toucan fob is from my Vegas trip last month.
> 
> View attachment 3052411


Love! Super cute with the toucan too!


----------



## all7s

bcolada20 said:


> My first Kate Spade purchase just arrived a couple days ago
> 
> Cedar Street Patent Small Harmony....and matching Lacey wallet in Orbit Blue!
> 
> The sale on the KS website was too good to pass up!



Wow! That blue looks gorgeous! Congratulations on taking the plunge! I have been eyeing that bag all year and have been too much of a scaredy cat. Bonus for getting the matching wallet! I hope you get a lot of love out them!


----------



## blackstar

CatePNW said:


> Been using this one the past few days.  I got the bag last summer, but the toucan fob is from my Vegas trip last month.
> 
> View attachment 3052411


The leather looks amazing!  What is the name of this Kate Spade?


----------



## wifeyb

my friend and I got matching bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love it so much!!!!


----------



## wifeyb

also my latest....it was love at first sight 


I'm a sucker for kelly green


----------



## CatePNW

blackstar said:


> The leather looks amazing!  What is the name of this Kate Spade?



Thanks!  This is a Grant Park Hadlen satchel.  I got it from Nordstrom Rack last summer, but did see it at a different Rack a few months ago. They are also on eBay.  It's a factory bag, but the quality is great.


----------



## inlovewbags

My only 2 Kate spade bags... loving both of them!


----------



## BeachBagGal

inlovewbags said:


> My only 2 Kate spade bags... loving both of them!


I love the Little Minka!!


----------



## guccigavin

Just got this in the mail! Brightspot avenue Lacey from 2013. The interior is to die for, and the leather is so buttery. I love it. It was a challenge to even find one, let alone one that was new with tags. I'm so happy to finally have it!


----------



## casseyelsie

Today I took my Kate spade for the fist time since I got her in 2014. She was a birthday gift from my friend. [emoji4]


----------



## all7s

guccigavin said:


> Just got this in the mail! Brightspot avenue Lacey from 2013. The interior is to die for, and the leather is so buttery. I love it. It was a challenge to even find one, let alone one that was new with tags. I'm so happy to finally have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057313
> View attachment 3057314
> View attachment 3057315


Oooh! Totally right, that interior is to die for! Is it yellow or chartreuse? I'm a sucker for both. Love the unexpected pairing with the blue. Congratulations on finding one in perfect condition! 



casseyelsie said:


> Today I took my Kate spade for the fist time since I got her in 2014. She was a birthday gift from my friend. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3057900


Great friend! I hope you had a lot of fun revisiting the bag. It's so gorgeous!


----------



## guccigavin

all7s said:


> Oooh! Totally right, that interior is to die for! Is it yellow or chartreuse? I'm a sucker for both. Love the unexpected pairing with the blue. Congratulations on finding one in perfect condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is definitely more of a chartreuse, rather than yellow. I love the pairing, it's totally unexpected!


----------



## all7s

guccigavin said:


> all7s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! Totally right, that interior is to die for! Is it yellow or chartreuse? I'm a sucker for both. Love the unexpected pairing with the blue. Congratulations on finding one in perfect condition!
> 
> Thank you! It is definitely more of a chartreuse, rather than yellow. I love the pairing, it's totally unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! I got really excited seeing that tint of green to the yellow and wanted to make sure it wasnt just the photo! Definitely feeling the envy now!  I hope you get lots of compliments when you're out and about!
Click to expand...


----------



## Espinosa

Got this in Savannah. The customer service at the Savannah store was amazing.


----------



## cheermom09

Espinosa said:


> Got this in Savannah. The customer service at the Savannah store was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059759




So cute!!


----------



## guccigavin

Espinosa said:


> Got this in Savannah. The customer service at the Savannah store was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059759




Love it! The inside color is so beautiful


----------



## APhiJill

I got this and the black crossbody from the Williamsburg Outlet.  Love the brightness


----------



## Limonata00

This is my entire collection :



LOL at my safe choices. 
Cedar Street Maise in Bright White
Grant Street Juno in Ostrich Egg
Montford Smooth Angelica in Black
Cedar Street Stacey Wallet in SweetHeart Pink
Margita Sunnies
Say Yes Key Fob (on Maise handle)


----------



## keiraliew

Limonata00 said:


> This is my entire collection :
> View attachment 3065463
> 
> 
> LOL at my safe choices.
> Cedar Street Maise in Bright White
> Grant Street Juno in Ostrich Egg
> Montford Smooth Angelica in Black
> Cedar Street Stacey Wallet in SweetHeart Pink
> Margita Sunnies
> Say Yes Key Fob (on Maise handle)


It is wonderful collection, from shoulder bag to crossbody bag  suit for various functions

I like the Cedar Street Maise


----------



## lizgirl17

I am addicted to Kate spade I love the bright colors ! The blue one just came the other day from guilt.com it's not an outlet bag and it was on sale for $129!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lizgirl17 said:


> I am addicted to Kate spade I love the bright colors ! The blue one just came the other day from guilt.com it's not an outlet bag and it was on sale for $129!!!
> View attachment 3069360
> View attachment 3069361


Love all those colors! Cute bracelets!


----------



## harley.quinn

This is my collection:




From left to right:

Cedar Street Maise in Celeste Blue
Lilac Road Seth in two-tone (my first KS bag)
Southport Small Jenny in black (my work bag)
Newberry  Lane clutch in Cherry
Weseley wallet in Robin's Egg
And Cedar Street Small Patent Pearl in Pebble*

x


----------



## tonij2000

lizgirl17 said:


> I am addicted to Kate spade I love the bright colors ! The blue one just came the other day from guilt.com it's not an outlet bag and it was on sale for $129!!!
> View attachment 3069360
> View attachment 3069361



Great deal, congrats! Love the pink one!


----------



## tonij2000

harley.quinn said:


> This is my collection:
> 
> View attachment 3072337
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Cedar Street Maise in Celeste Blue
> Lilac Road Seth in two-tone (my first KS bag)
> Southport Small Jenny in black (my work bag)
> Newberry  Lane clutch in Cherry
> Weseley wallet in Robin's Egg
> And Cedar Street Small Patent Pearl in Pebble*
> 
> x



Lovely!


----------



## keiraliew

harley.quinn said:


> This is my collection:
> 
> View attachment 3072337
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Cedar Street Maise in Celeste Blue
> Lilac Road Seth in two-tone (my first KS bag)
> Southport Small Jenny in black (my work bag)
> Newberry  Lane clutch in Cherry
> Weseley wallet in Robin's Egg
> And Cedar Street Small Patent Pearl in Pebble*
> 
> x


Wonderful collection of Kate Spade, nice


----------



## Superbaby

something I picked up yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3073514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something I picked up yesterday [emoji4]


So cute!!


----------



## missliu

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3073514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something I picked up yesterday [emoji4]


This is so cute. Is it in store?


----------



## neha

So cute!!!!


----------



## travelbags

Espinosa said:


> Got this in Savannah. The customer service at the Savannah store was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059759


 
Have this tote and LOVE it! 
GREAT color choice!!!!


----------



## theresarosser

I WANT CSM in MULLED WINE....


----------



## Anjelle

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3073514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something I picked up yesterday [emoji4]




I want one![emoji1] So cute!


----------



## Superbaby

I grabbed the last two [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## missliu

Anjelle said:


> I want one![emoji1] So cute!


I did some research and it's an outlet bag, Tonti street magnolia. There's a few on eBay. You can try and see if your local outlet has stock, my nearest store is sold out.


----------



## Anjelle

missliu said:


> I did some research and it's an outlet bag, Tonti street magnolia. There's a few on eBay. You can try and see if your local outlet has stock, my nearest store is sold out.




Thanks for the info! Look at the cute behind! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's the bag I used for the first time today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



At first, I didn't put the strap because I thought it would be awkward to use as a crossbody bag but when I tried it, it was not awkward at all.[emoji4]


----------



## debssx3

Espinosa said:


> Got this in Savannah. The customer service at the Savannah store was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059759




Love this tote! What's the name of this bag? I cant find it on the website. Thanks!!


----------



## debssx3

thought id bring this out since it's been sitting in my closet for about a year.


----------



## crystalsweet

debssx3 said:


> Love this tote! What's the name of this bag? I cant find it on the website. Thanks!!


the lily avenue carrigan!


----------



## vt2159

My small but treasured collection. This does not include any clothes and accessories. Will be adding more bags come this fall season.


----------



## thegreenbean

Decided to use my Quinn Rubber Tote as a planter!


----------



## Limonata00

vt2159 said:


> View attachment 3078933
> 
> 
> My small but treasured collection. This does not include any clothes and accessories. Will be adding more bags come this fall season.




Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## inlovewbags

I only own two... but I love both of them!


----------



## Kayemmgee

Just got my first Kate Spade bag! I've only had wallets and clutches before because I could never find a bag I liked. 

Cedar Street Maise in Rose.


----------



## vt2159

Kayemmgee said:


> Just got my first Kate Spade bag! I've only had wallets and clutches before because I could never find a bag I liked.
> 
> Cedar Street Maise in Rose.


I have loved and admired this print from afar! Great first bag


----------



## paula3boys

It's not a bag but I needed something in this color- fresh air wristlet


----------



## debssx3

paula3boys said:


> It's not a bag but I needed something in this color- fresh air wristlet
> View attachment 3082047
> 
> View attachment 3082048




So pretty


----------



## lyssia817

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3073514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something I picked up yesterday [emoji4]



That is probably the cutest bag I've ever seen!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Used this one today


----------



## paula3boys

debssx3 said:


> So pretty




Thank you!


----------



## charleston-mom

Another little thing!  Gotta love their little things!


----------



## paula3boys

charleston-mom said:


> Another little thing!  Gotta love their little things!
> 
> View attachment 3088609




Cute


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this soft-as-butter KS today!


And found this little gem at Savers today for $6.99!


----------



## akmal

wearing this today


----------



## chowlover2

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this soft-as-butter KS today!
> View attachment 3089496
> 
> And found this little gem at Savers today for $6.99!
> View attachment 3089498



Too cute!



akmal said:


> wearing this today
> 
> View attachment 3089811




Love this bag!


----------



## akmal

chowlover2 said:


> Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag!



my hubby bought it for me during our vacation in taiwan in 2012


----------



## oluchika

monsterabby said:


> I bought these bags last year. One for casual, one for more formal stuff. I love them both! I know KS is known for more colorful bags but I really can't let go of my love for black bags. &#128513;



Does anyone know the name of the bag in the back, close to the wall? thanks.


----------



## Bagofbags

Super cute bags everyone!


----------



## oluchika

Purchased my first Kate Spade bag. It was on clearance for $145, then used the 15% off coupon from signing up for emails. Came out to $120! Saw this bag earlier in the year in mint mojito and didn't buy it during their 25% off sale. After seeing it again, it's not the same color I thought it would be (thought it would have a little more blue to it) but it's still pretty. I'm heading to Las Vegas next week for my birthday with my mother and plan on using it  Don't know if's it's too light of a color to use it August, but I'm going to take it anyway!


----------



## ilikesunshine

oluchika said:


> Purchased my first Kate Spade bag. It was on clearance for $145, then used the 15% off coupon from signing up for emails. Came out to $120! Saw this bag earlier in the year in mint mojito and didn't buy it during their 25% off sale. After seeing it again, it's not the same color I thought it would be (thought it would have a little more blue to it) but it's still pretty. I'm heading to Las Vegas next week for my birthday with my mother and plan on using it  Don't know if's it's too light of a color to use it August, but I'm going to take it anyway!



Which bag is it????


----------



## oluchika

ilikesunshine said:


> Which bag is it????



Sorry, the cedar Street Hayden. For some reason I can't post the pic from my phone or computer


----------



## thegreenbean

This just arrived!


----------



## oluchika

Figured out that apparently the file was too big. Here it is.


----------



## vt2159

thegreenbean said:


> This just arrived!


So cool! I love KS for their unique bags! Do you mind sharing the proper name for the bag and where you purchased it?


----------



## thegreenbean

vt2159 said:


> So cool! I love KS for their unique bags! Do you mind sharing the proper name for the bag and where you purchased it?


Got it off Kate Spade dot com 

It's the Creme De La Creme Milk Container


----------



## vt2159

thegreenbean said:


> Got it off Kate Spade dot com
> 
> It's the Creme De La Creme Milk Container


Thank you! I tried doing a cursory search earlier and couldn't find it. So cute!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

oluchika said:


> Figured out that apparently the file was too big. Here it is.


Beautiful! The color... the shape... I love it! Enjoy it!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

this was my first Kate Spade purchase. After getting this bag, I was obsessed.


----------



## paula3boys

oluchika said:


> Figured out that apparently the file was too big. Here it is.




Pretty


----------



## craftyiscool

thegreenbean said:


> This just arrived!




Omg ADORABLE!


----------



## ilikesunshine

dallas_girl said:


> View attachment 3097703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my first kate spade purchase. After getting this bag, i was obsessed.



love it!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

ilikesunshine said:


> love it!



Thank you


----------



## BillNik

maggiesze1 said:


> I only have one Kate Spade bag (clutch) at the moment, but I definitely am planning to add more..
> 
> One of my favorite bags:
> 
> ~Kate Spade Flamingo clutch~


Very nice!


----------



## BillNik

tonij2000 said:


> I don't know the name of this but it's a small nylon bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my card case.


Classy!!


----------



## BillNik

vyology said:


> The first bag my husband bought me when we were dating was a Kate Spade. I don't use it too much anymore but I still love it and will always keep it.


Love that bag!


----------



## BillNik

.jourdyn. said:


> Bought my first Kate Spade item the other day, the Wellesley Animal Neda!


Wow...very sheek!


----------



## BillNik

Wow...absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## ayleyhay

Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## reginaPhalange

ayleyhay said:


> Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102670
> View attachment 3102671




Love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ayleyhay said:


> Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102670
> View attachment 3102671


That is SUPER cute! When did you get that?


----------



## ilikesunshine

ayleyhay said:


> Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102670
> View attachment 3102671



OMGosh, I LOVE IT, how cute.............


----------



## Cherrycola666

ayleyhay said:


> Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102670
> View attachment 3102671




Omg luv it!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

ayleyhay said:


> Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102670
> View attachment 3102671




That is soooooo cute


----------



## lilac28

thegreenbean said:


> This just arrived!


 
SO cute!!


----------



## lilac28

Dallas_Girl said:


> Used this one today


 
Is this the strawberry patent? love it! Totally missed out on it last year.


----------



## ayleyhay

BeachBagGal said:


> That is SUPER cute! When did you get that?



Thank you!  I actually got it Christmas time last year...also came in black (queen of spades)


----------



## BeachBagGal

ayleyhay said:


> Thank you!  I actually got it Christmas time last year...also came in black (queen of spades)




Oh okay I must have missed that.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

lilac28 said:


> Is this the strawberry patent? love it! Totally missed out on it last year.




I bought it during the surprise sale a few months back. They don't have the pink one but the black one is on the sale section of the site. http://m.katespade.com/montford-par...U3044_color=001&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets


----------



## theflymommy

Sweet slice of a clutch!


----------



## all7s

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3104270
> 
> Sweet slice of a clutch!


Aww, I love it! The size is perfect that it almost looks real. Do you like how it holds items? I always thought that style wedge clutch seemed roomy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3104270
> 
> Sweet slice of a clutch!




Okay that clutch looks sooo darn cute and perfect with your outfit!! That pic alone could sell the clutch.


----------



## meowmix318

ayleyhay said:


> Love my coin purse, use it all the time and people always comment on it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102670
> View attachment 3102671




I love this coin purse too


----------



## theflymommy

all7s said:


> Aww, I love it! The size is perfect that it almost looks real. Do you like how it holds items? I always thought that style wedge clutch seemed roomy.



Yes! It's pretty big and holds the essentials easily &#128512;


----------



## Tasysam

Hi, I'm from Australia which makes getting beautiful Kate Spade a bit $$$ as I have to get sent from America. I have 2 so far


----------



## Tasysam

Sorry couldn't work out the pics. Have a black/beige dot cedar tote and a navy stripe tote


----------



## JulesDipon

my first KS bag in cobble hill little minka[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonij2000

JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3107226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first KS bag in cobble hill little minka[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



That leather looks amazing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3107226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first KS bag in cobble hill little minka[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


Little Minka is a great bag!


----------



## chowlover2

tonij2000 said:


> that leather looks amazing!




+1!


----------



## JulesDipon

BeachBagGal said:


> Little Minka is a great bag!



yeah, i have always wanted one. and now i have one.  Bags here in Philippines tend to be overpriced. that's why i have bought this preowned. will buy another on my trip in HK. i have heard there is an outlet store of KS there. up to 70% off. #cantwait


----------



## JulesDipon

tonij2000 said:


> That leather looks amazing!



Thanks.  but i bought this bag pre-owned. Bags here in my country tend to be overpriced. Still can't afford to buy brand new. but will surely buy one on my trip in HK, (KS Outlet Store)


----------



## BeachBagGal

JulesDipon said:


> yeah, i have always wanted one. and now i have one.  Bags here in Philippines tend to be overpriced. that's why i have bought this preowned. will buy another on my trip in HK. i have heard there is an outlet store of KS there. up to 70% off. #cantwait


It's a very durable bag so I'm sure yours is in great shape. I have one and I love it!


----------



## JulesDipon

BeachBagGal said:


> It's a very durable bag so I'm sure yours is in great shape. I have one and I love it!




What color's your little minka? Is it black too? If you don't mind, can i have the product code of your little minka? I just want to compare if mine's the same as well. I am still on doubt if i have bought an authentic preowned bag. Thanks in advance. But if you will not give the prod code. It's okay. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

JulesDipon said:


> What color's your little minka? Is it black too? If you don't mind, can i have the product code of your little minka? I just want to compare if mine's the same as well. I am still on doubt if i have bought an authentic preowned bag. Thanks in advance. But if you will not give the prod code. It's okay. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Mine is Dusty Emerald. I will check for # when I get home. I hope yours is authentic! Mine below...


----------



## BagLady14

My Kate Spade bag and wallet/cardholder.  Style names unknown.


----------



## tonij2000

BagLady14 said:


> My Kate Spade bag and wallet/cardholder.  Style names unknown.



Cuteness!


----------



## JulesDipon

BeachBagGal said:


> Mine is Dusty Emerald. I will check for # when I get home. I hope yours is authentic! Mine below...
> View attachment 3108525




Yours sooo cute.[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Thanks in Advance![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## s3raph1nas

Got this little wallet in the mail today. It's my first Kate Spade piece. Loving it so far!


----------



## tonij2000

s3raph1nas said:


> Got this little wallet in the mail today. It's my first Kate Spade piece. Loving it so far!
> View attachment 3110006
> View attachment 3110009



Pretty!


----------



## Babische

thegreenbean said:


> Here's an updated family shot of my novelty bags! I love the whimsy of Kate Spade!
> 
> And yes, the green one in the back is made from AstroTurf!


OMG....envy, envy, envy. I have a table with what I call my "museum of pocketbooks" and they are all great, but not Kate Spades. I can post a pic if wanted. My only Kate Spade is the original black Sam bag.  The one bag I am in a frenzy for now is the "Walking On Air" clutch. I would love all those you have and more, but haven't met the rick uncle yet!


----------



## thegreenbean

Babische said:


> OMG....envy, envy, envy. I have a table with what I call my "museum of pocketbooks" and they are all great, but not Kate Spades. I can post a pic if wanted. My only Kate Spade is the original black Sam bag.  The one bag I am in a frenzy for now is the "Walking On Air" clutch. I would love all those you have and more, but haven't met the rick uncle yet!



Thanks! I've actually added more bags to the collection since then. 

Yes! I'd love to see your bags!


----------



## Rikilove10

Purchased my first Kate Spade bag tonight! Holden Street Lanie; an FP bag found at the outlets, no less!


----------



## Rikilove10

Inside pic!


----------



## tonij2000

Rikilove10 said:


> Purchased my first Kate Spade bag tonight! Holden Street Lanie; an FP bag found at the outlets, no less!



Congrats! Love finding full price bags for 50 or more off!


----------



## Alcat34

After being a Kate Spade accessory junkie for seriously the longest time, I bought my first bag from her. Loving it already, welcoming my new mini Maria to the family!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JulesDipon said:


> Yours sooo cute.[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Thanks in Advance![emoji5]&#65039;




Thx! Sorry for the delay. There is no number in mine. This is the only tag:


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! Sorry for the delay. There is no number in mine. This is the only tag:
> View attachment 3114728
> 
> View attachment 3114729




Okay here's a clearer pic of the back of the tag.


----------



## Rikilove10

tonij2000 said:


> Congrats! Love finding full price bags for 50 or more off!



I got such a rush being able to use the knowledge learned through these forums to find such a hidden gem. Fun times.


----------



## Laylawnny

These came in the mail today. A jordie tech wristlet and cobble hill stacy in bright lapis. These are my first KS purchases and I LOVE 'em! And I got them for $71 each online at L&T. No tax and free shipping. Now I can't wait to get a bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laylawnny said:


> These came in the mail today. A jordie tech wristlet and cobble hill stacy in bright lapis. These are my first KS purchases and I LOVE 'em! And I got them for $71 each online at L&T. No tax and free shipping. Now I can't wait to get a bag!


Bright Lapis is a gooorgeous color! Does it look as vibrant irl as it does in your pix?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy adjustable saffiano leather straps?

Also I just posted a reveal thread with some things I picked up at my local outlet, feel free to check it out!


----------



## Laylawnny

BeachBagGal said:


> Bright Lapis is a gooorgeous color! Does it look as vibrant irl as it does in your pix?


It sure does! Its beautiful!


----------



## XOOrpheus

Had this one for a few years and I love it! I wish I could remember the style and collection, though


----------



## missmoimoi

New Kate Spade bags at downtown Winners today. I searched high n low for discounted large black version but I don't think Canada ever received the large black Sedgewick...only Holt Renfrew carried this exact bag but I could not pick it up at a good sale price. Finally, this isn't too bad 229 cad. Size wise, this is fine but I'm used to large or OS bags [emoji4]





I prefer the handles on the older versions over the new rose quilt pattern.


----------



## lizgirl17

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]


----------



## debssx3

t
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just picked up this cutie from the outlet in Vegas. Love the vibrant color!


----------



## CassieH

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3122131
> View attachment 3122132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122136
> 
> 
> Just picked up this cutie from the outlet in Vegas. Love the vibrant color!


@ debssX
Is that you in the picture?  It looks like Victoria Justice's doppleganger!


----------



## beccaparenteau

lizgirl17 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]


In love with this bag! What is the leather like? On the site it looked easily scratch-able.


----------



## lizgirl17

beccaparenteau said:


> In love with this bag! What is the leather like? On the site it looked easily scratch-able.




Yeah it's a very smooth leather I think I will have to be extra careful with it


----------



## Laylawnny

My Deni crossbody in Biscotto just arrived. I'm a little annoyed but there are scratches and tiny dot pen marks on it. I got it on clearance online from L&T.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laylawnny said:


> My Deni crossbody in Biscotto just arrived. I'm a little annoyed but there are scratches and tiny dot pen marks on it. I got it on clearance online from L&T.


Looks like a nice bag. Sorry to hear about markings. Other that that, how are you liking the bag?


----------



## Laylawnny

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks like a nice bag. Sorry to hear about markings. Other that that, how are you liking the bag?


I love it. It holds my wallet, phone, keys, a diaper and a thin pack of wipes. Works great for when I don't want to carry a big bulky purse, especially when I'm just dropping the kids off to school or running errands.


----------



## beccaparenteau

My Julia Street Maise came yesterday! I love the maise shape, but not so much the saffiano leather, so this pebbled leather is perfect!


----------



## crystalsweet

hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem


----------



## debssx3

crystalsweet said:


> hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem




awesome pieces!! so colorful!! Thats why I love Kate Spade! They have such colorful items!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crystalsweet said:


> hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem


Very pretty collection and nice variety! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dizzyspell

crystalsweet said:


> hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem



What a stunning collection! It is so pleasing to the eye; such pretty, complementary colors.

I have quite a collection, but most of my KS bags - except for a couple of bright pinks - are neutrals! It kinda bums me out because she has such great color options. Gonna have to work on expanding my horizon and opting for some lovelies in shades like you have, especially those blue/green hues.


----------



## chowlover2

crystalsweet said:


> hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem




Great collection!


----------



## Iamminda

crystalsweet said:


> hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem



Pretty!


----------



## nichols5991

crystalsweet said:


> hey everyone! this is my collection. ive worked super hard to find pieces that i love  let me know what you think  i know i have a lot of kate spades... it is a serious problem



Lovely collection!


----------



## reginaPhalange

dizzyspell said:


> What a stunning collection! It is so pleasing to the eye; such pretty, complementary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a collection, but most of my KS bags - except for a couple of bright pinks - are neutrals! It kinda bums me out because she has such great color options. Gonna have to work on expanding my horizon and opting for some lovelies in shades like you have, especially those blue/green hues.




I've been doing this lately as well, straying from neutrals and purchasing more seasonal colours. My last mini-haul at KSNY consisted of a red double-zip and two small crossbody wallets in bordeaux/plum and a taupe/cream. I love that at this price point it's so easy to collect a variety of shades and styles, unlike more expensive brands where I'll try and stick to neutrals.


----------



## Laylawnny

Here's another KS I got on clearance from L&T. Can't beat their no tax and free shipping prices! Cobble Hill Cayli crossbody in Cherry Liqueur.


----------



## Laylawnny

beccaparenteau said:


> My Julia Street Maise came yesterday! I love the maise shape, but not so much the saffiano leather, so this pebbled leather is perfect!


Love this bag! I'm thinking of getting it in red.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laylawnny said:


> Here's another KS I got on clearance from L&T. Can't beat their no tax and free shipping prices! Cobble Hill Cayli crossbody in Cherry Liqueur.




Love it!!' Is this as super bright red as it looks in pix? Are you familiar at all with MK and the color Chili? I'm wondering how the two compare. I want a new red bag for this fall. I bought Dynasty Red last year. I'm looking for something a little on the brighter side.


----------



## Laylawnny

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it!!' Is this as super bright red as it looks in pix? Are you familiar at all with MK and the color Chili? I'm wondering how the two compare. I want a new red bag for this fall. I bought Dynasty Red last year. I'm looking for something a little on the brighter side.


Yes, I'm familiar with MK Chili. I just bought my mom an MK bag in that color. I'd say the KS Cherry Liqueur is brighter than the MK Chili. Its a nice fire engine red. Very pretty and a nice pop of color for my neutral wardrobe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Okay good to know! Thanks.


----------



## crystalsweet

thank you for all the wonderful comments everyone! i appreciate it  love seeing everyones bags


----------



## sweetkiss

So I bought this Newbury Lane Sally at the outlet and I'm kind of worried that the gold hardware will get scratched up and tarnished after use. Does anybody have any experience with this purse? I like it a lot and the price is was great but I don't want to keep it if it's gonna get super scratched up with use [emoji37]


----------



## thegreenbean

Got this cutie the other day!


----------



## plumaplomb

sweetkiss said:


> View attachment 3132734
> 
> 
> So I bought this Newbury Lane Sally at the outlet and I'm kind of worried that the gold hardware will get scratched up and tarnished after use. Does anybody have any experience with this purse? I like it a lot and the price is was great but I don't want to keep it if it's gonna get super scratched up with use [emoji37]




I had a turnlock like this.  It does get scratched up.  But it is still cute!


----------



## _purseaddict_

thegreenbean said:


> Got this cutie the other day!




Omg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

thegreenbean said:


> Got this cutie the other day!




Adorable!


----------



## thegreenbean

chowlover2 said:


> Adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## thegreenbean

_purseaddict_ said:


> Omg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I love KS and I love gnomes. So, this purchase was a no brainer!  LOL


----------



## reginaPhalange

sweetkiss said:


> View attachment 3132734
> 
> 
> So I bought this Newbury Lane Sally at the outlet and I'm kind of worried that the gold hardware will get scratched up and tarnished after use. Does anybody have any experience with this purse? I like it a lot and the price is was great but I don't want to keep it if it's gonna get super scratched up with use [emoji37]




I have a couple of these, one of them I used more and its got a small hairline scratch, but thats about it. They're from the outlet though so I wasn't too worried cus they always have them in stock and they were ridiculously cheap. Their fall colours are gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Went for brunch and did some shopping today with the bestie, ended up getting another Small Loden


----------



## hollywoodrnr

I ordered two bags and a wallet from the latest Kate Spade sale I am SOOO excited to get them and show everyone!!!


----------



## hollywoodrnr

reginaPhalange said:


> Went for brunch and did some shopping today with the bestie, ended up getting another Small Loden
> View attachment 3135258



:love eyes:

I love the simple classic look


----------



## len37

sweetkiss said:


> View attachment 3132734
> 
> 
> So I bought this Newbury Lane Sally at the outlet and I'm kind of worried that the gold hardware will get scratched up and tarnished after use. Does anybody have any experience with this purse? I like it a lot and the price is was great but I don't want to keep it if it's gonna get super scratched up with use [emoji37]



The gold hardware will get scratches but not tarnished. I been carrying mine for 4 years. But best to avoid contact with perfume and hand cream. Hope this helps.


----------



## len37

lizgirl17 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; it's so classic!


----------



## jcnc

lizgirl17 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]


Its such a perfect black bag! cute and classy


----------



## jcnc

I love my Kate Spade Magnolia park Laurel bag. Its perfect for as my everyday bag. My only issue has been that if U use it as a cross-body, the flap seems to lean forward and loses its shape. So i like to carry it in the nook of my arms or hold it. 

Any of u lovely KS lovers had similar probs?


----------



## plumaplomb

jcnc said:


> I love my Kate Spade Magnolia park Laurel bag. Its perfect for as my everyday bag. My only issue has been that if U use it as a cross-body, the flap seems to lean forward and loses its shape. So i like to carry it in the nook of my arms or hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of u lovely KS lovers had similar probs?




Can you post a modeling pic that describes the problem?


----------



## 90046

Unwrapping a box of gorgeous right now. 
Cliff Grey Harmony tote and Stacy wallet. 
It's love.


----------



## BeachBagGal

90046 said:


> View attachment 3145722
> 
> Unwrapping a box of gorgeous right now.
> Cliff Grey Harmony tote and Stacy wallet.
> It's love.




Ooo very nice! So fun to unwrap new goodies! [emoji3]


----------



## Superbaby

Just got this today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mteat2987

Love the cupcakes!!!!


----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3146264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146265


How did you get the cupcakes already?! I thought the collection launches in a couple of weeks. So jealous!


----------



## Superbaby

Haha. I am a VIP and I get first dibs on bags.


----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> Haha. I am a VIP and I get first dibs on bags.


There's a VIP?! Wow, awesome! Did you see the other bags in the collection? Are they just as great in person as in photos? I am so excited for this collab.


----------



## Superbaby

Yeah I saw the cake clutch and the tote and the small cherry coin purse. I didn't buy them ... But I might go back and the tote ...


----------



## Superbaby




----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> Yeah I saw the cake clutch and the tote and the small cherry coin purse. I didn't buy them ... But I might go back and the tote ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146283


Cute! Is the cake clutch different from the cookbook clutch? 

I am thinking about picking up at least the cupcake one that you got, the banana pudding crossbody, and the cupcake box tote. I loved my time living in NYC, so always love items that remind me of the city.


----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> View attachment 3146284


OMG, that cake clutch will be mine, too! So cute! How were the prices? I want way too many bags...


----------



## Superbaby

Yeah it's different. It is in the shape of a piece of cake. I am not too crazy about it though.

They also have the cherry coin purse

Coin purse is $98. The cupcake is $348

Tote is $198. Cake clutch is $348 too I believe


----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> Tote is $198. Cake clutch is $348 too I believe


Wow, I am going to have to figure out which pieces I like the most with those prices. I know I'll definitely pick up the banana pudding crossbody and the cupcake box tote. Probably will do the cupcake clutch over the cake clutch.


----------



## Superbaby

Don't overlook the small cupcake coin purses. It's soooo adorable


----------



## Superbaby

The cake clutch looks cheap and flimsy. That's why I passed on it. See it in person and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> The cake clutch looks cheap and flimsy. That's why I passed on it. See it in person and you'll know what I mean.


Good to know. Yeah, will probably pass on that if it's flimsy. The cupcake coin purses are tiny cute. Ugh, want so many items. I saw KS cupcake earrings on the Nordstrom website. Can't wait to see the rest of the collection! Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## Superbaby

Yes! Esp when you put the mini cupcake in a big cupcake. Lol. Know what I mean? Like that nesting doll thing. Lol


----------



## vt2159

Superbaby said:


> Yes! Esp when you put the mini cupcake in a big cupcake. Lol. Know what I mean? Like that nesting doll thing. Lol


That's the reason that makes me want to buy both!


----------



## Superbaby

vt2159 said:


> That's the reason that makes me want to buy both!




Get it !!!!


----------



## Superbaby

Also got the gnome clutch....


----------



## len37

jcnc said:


> I love my Kate Spade Magnolia park Laurel bag. Its perfect for as my everyday bag. My only issue has been that if U use it as a cross-body, the flap seems to lean forward and loses its shape. So i like to carry it in the nook of my arms or hold it.
> 
> Any of u lovely KS lovers had similar probs?



Love the shape of this gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## len37

jcnc said:


> I love my Kate Spade Magnolia park Laurel bag. Its perfect for as my everyday bag. My only issue has been that if U use it as a cross-body, the flap seems to lean forward and loses its shape. So i like to carry it in the nook of my arms or hold it.
> 
> Any of u lovely KS lovers had similar probs?



Oh to keep the shape of my bags I would put a bag shaper, hope this helps.


----------



## jcnc

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your feedback. Here are the pics of my KS. As you might be able to see from the pics, the bag droops forward if I use the crossbody straps. It regains its shape if I use the top handle. So i clip my straps on the top-handle so the bag can retain its shape .


----------



## euliandra

Here are my Kate Spades. Hope to add a few more pieces in the next few months


----------



## CassieH

The gnome bag amuses me to no end.


----------



## thegreenbean

Could not pass on the cupcake coin purse!


----------



## Jujuma

jcnc said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. Here are the pics of my KS. As you might be able to see from the pics, the bag droops forward if I use the crossbody straps. It regains its shape if I use the top handle. So i clip my straps on the top-handle so the bag can retain its shape .




I just saw this post and I have the same bag but do not have the dipping problem. That could be because I have the smaller sized one, do you have the larger one? I wish I had the larger one because the small one is a little small for me to use as an everyday bag, I would def use the larger one more. Oh, mine is magenta. It doesn't dip but it does look like a stuffed pig when I put too much in it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

thegreenbean said:


> Could not pass on the cupcake coin purse!


That is so DARN cute!!


----------



## mteat2987

thegreenbean said:


> Could not pass on the cupcake coin purse!




I want to get that coin purse so bad! But I don't even need it!


----------



## mteat2987

Returned my maise in clock tower (I never used it due to fear of color transfer) for this one in cliff gray. Love this bag!


----------



## reginaPhalange

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3150882
> 
> 
> Returned my maise in clock tower (I never used it due to fear of color transfer) for this one in cliff gray. Love this bag!




I love this colour! I was looking at the Cedar Street Monday in Clocktower but ended up purchasing the Harmony in Cliff Grey over the weekend instead along with a couple wallets. Do you find the Maise to be a larger bag?


----------



## mteat2987

reginaPhalange said:


> I love this colour! I was looking at the Cedar Street Monday in Clocktower but ended up purchasing the Harmony in Cliff Grey over the weekend instead along with a couple wallets. Do you find the Maise to be a larger bag?




The maise is not a larger bag at all. I have a Lacey wallet, a medium makeup bag, keys, phone, and a lotion and that's about all it can hold. 

I really love the clock tower color! But I wear dark jeans frequently and could not risk transfer when I wear it as a shoulder/crossbody bag. I also think black is a bit too harsh for me (I am fair haired/fair skinned) so this gray is perfect


----------



## thegreenbean

BeachBagGal said:


> That is so DARN cute!!



I want a whole dozen of them!  LOL


----------



## thegreenbean

mteat2987 said:


> I want to get that coin purse so bad! But I don't even need it!



I didn't need it either. But convinced myself I did!  LOL


----------



## reginaPhalange

mteat2987 said:


> The maise is not a larger bag at all. I have a Lacey wallet, a medium makeup bag, keys, phone, and a lotion and that's about all it can hold.
> 
> I really love the clock tower color! But I wear dark jeans frequently and could not risk transfer when I wear it as a shoulder/crossbody bag. I also think black is a bit too harsh for me (I am fair haired/fair skinned) so this gray is perfect




I feel like the Medium Harmony is quite large however it was $202 plus tax which is a bargain. I'm on the fence about keeping it though.


----------



## jcnc

Jujuma said:


> I just saw this post and I have the same bag but do not have the dipping problem. That could be because I have the smaller sized one, do you have the larger one? I wish I had the larger one because the small one is a little small for me to use as an everyday bag, I would def use the larger one more. Oh, mine is magenta. It doesn't dip but it does look like a stuffed pig when I put too much in it!


Ooh Magenta sounds like an amazing color for this design!


----------



## Verinaamelia

here my collection hehe 

magnolia - black white grey
cedar street maise - cabaret pink
cedar street lacey wallet - sweet heart pink

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p1vN6udWj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Akatareeves

This is my katespade bag! Stevie choco and i love it! It is easy to carry, simple and it doesnt heavy hehehe


----------



## jcnc

Akatareeves said:


> This is my katespade bag! Stevie choco and i love it! It is easy to carry, simple and it doesnt heavy hehehe


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

This one just arrived yesterday, can't wait to use her


----------



## amandah313

My birthday haul!


----------



## reginaPhalange

amandah313 said:


> My birthday haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154257




Happy Birthday! I love the Small Loden, its so functional. I have it in the Dynasty Red and Black/Dune, and have used it non-stop since getting it: http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/kate-spade-reveal-920315.html


----------



## amandah313

reginaPhalange said:


> Happy Birthday! I love the Small Loden, its so functional. I have it in the Dynasty Red and Black/Dune, and have used it non-stop since getting it: http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/kate-spade-reveal-920315.html




Thank you! I have been loving the small Loden! I wasn't sure about all the compartments but they have actually been working in my favor!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Not a bag, but just picked up this wallet. I'd been looking for a new, cute one.


----------



## all7s

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3155414
> 
> 
> Not a bag, but just picked up this wallet. I'd been looking for a new, cute one.



LOVE!!! I havent seen that yet! What's the name? The candy print is adorable and great colors! And the candy zipper pull is so unexpected! Took me a minute to notice it.


----------



## paula3boys

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3155414
> 
> 
> Not a bag, but just picked up this wallet. I'd been looking for a new, cute one.




Cute print and zipper pull


----------



## Dallas_Girl

all7s said:


> LOVE!!! I havent seen that yet! What's the name? The candy print is adorable and great colors! And the candy zipper pull is so unexpected! Took me a minute to notice it.




I found it in store at Nordstrom. I can't find it on their site but looks like Bloomingdales has it. 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...air-drive-lacey-continental-wallet?ID=1516912


----------



## Dallas_Girl

paula3boys said:


> Cute print and zipper pull




Thanks!! I thought the zipper was super cute.


----------



## crispy critters

This is a used Handbag I picked up at Goodwill. Can you tell me if this Kate Spade is Authentic? I have no clue


----------



## inch37

My first bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

inch37 said:


> My first bag


Such a pretty grey! Cliff Grey?


----------



## CassieH

This is so pretty!  I am not usually a grey or charms kind of person, but both of these styles / accessories are really nice.  I like how the charms aren't too flashy but is recognizable as a Kate Spade logo/bag.  



inch37 said:


> My first bag


----------



## Jessabelle88

Hi all! I've never posted on here before but I have a unique question!

My husband purchased me a clutch when we were on our honeymoon back in 2013. I love it so much and found out today that my MIL put it in donation with a bunch of my dresses that my sister in law had left at her house for me to pick up. I'm devastated and im hoping someone has seen it before and might know what the design is called.

I hope someone can help, this bag had such sentimental value to me I loved it &#128549;. 

I don't know how to post a photo on here now though.. 

Help please!

Jess


----------



## inch37

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty grey! Cliff Grey?


Yes BeachBagGal  cliff grey and $156 from the online sale...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jessabelle88 said:


> Hi all! I've never posted on here before but I have a unique question!
> 
> My husband purchased me a clutch when we were on our honeymoon back in 2013. I love it so much and found out today that my MIL put it in donation with a bunch of my dresses that my sister in law had left at her house for me to pick up. I'm devastated and im hoping someone has seen it before and might know what the design is called.
> 
> I hope someone can help, this bag had such sentimental value to me I loved it &#55357;&#56869;.
> 
> I don't know how to post a photo on here now though..
> 
> Help please!
> 
> Jess




Oh ugh! Sorry to hear that. :cry:

To upload a picture...in the reply box click the button "Go Advanced" and then click on the paperclip and upload from wherever you have it saved. If using the app  ..when replying click on the "+" to the left and then click on the camera icon and pull the pic from your photos  (this is using an iPhone..don't know if it's different on an Android). Let us know if you need anymore help.


----------



## _purseaddict_

inch37 said:


> My first bag




Congratulations. You scored a very nice first Kate Spade. She is very classy and in colour that is very easy to match!


----------



## reginaPhalange

amandah313 said:


> Thank you! I have been loving the small Loden! I wasn't sure about all the compartments but they have actually been working in my favor!




I was at the outlet and they've released this style in a few more colours in both the small and large size


----------



## amandah313

I picked these goodies up at my local boutique today [emoji4]

The bag is the small devin in black. I'm not sure what the key fob is called.


----------



## amandah313

inch37 said:


> My first bag




I love this!! The bag and the key fob are both gorgeous!


----------



## inch37

amandah313 said:


> I picked these goodies up at my local boutique today [emoji4]
> 
> The bag is the small devin in black. I'm not sure what the key fob is called.
> 
> View attachment 3160367
> View attachment 3160368


Love the bag and the fob


----------



## inch37

amandah313 said:


> I love this!! The bag and the key fob are both gorgeous!



I bought her a new fob  yesterday


----------



## dott

I would love the polka dot spade key chain that amandah133 posted but couldn't find it on the KS site, is this new, anyone??


----------



## all7s

dott said:


> I would love the polka dot spade key chain that amandah133 posted but couldn't find it on the KS site, is this new, anyone??



I first saw it on the website fall 2014 and it sold out fairly fast. I was pretty bummed I didnt get it.  I was delighted it reappeared in boutiques in the last couple months. It's a truly gorgeous key chain.


----------



## chowlover2

inch37 said:


> I bought her a new fob  yesterday




That looks beautiful!


----------



## dott

all7s - Thanks for the update, it really is cute.


----------



## crispy critters

crispy critters said:


> This is a used Handbag I picked up at Goodwill. Can you tell me if this Kate Spade is Authentic? I have no clue




Can anyone advise?


----------



## reginaPhalange

crispy critters said:


> Can anyone advise?




There's a Kate Spade authentication thread, follow the guidelines they have posted.


----------



## amandah313

inch37 said:


> I bought her a new fob  yesterday




So cute!! You can't go wrong with any KS keychain


----------



## crispy critters

reginaPhalange said:


> There's a Kate Spade authentication thread, follow the guidelines they have posted.


 Can you provide it, I thought this was it....


----------



## reginaPhalange

crispy critters said:


> Can you provide it, I thought this was it....




http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## fantome14

Excuse the subway pic. I got this Grant Park Starla (I believe that's the name) at the Rack. This shade of red, pillbox red, is exactly the shade I wanted! Perfect lipstick red. They had a couple of bigger styles in this shade too.


----------



## ilikesunshine

inch37 said:


> My first bag



Love it!  


amandah313 said:


> I picked these goodies up at my local boutique today [emoji4]
> 
> The bag is the small devin in black. I'm not sure what the key fob is called.
> 
> View attachment 3160367
> View attachment 3160368





fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3172651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the subway pic. I got this Grant Park Starla (I believe that's the name) at the Rack. This shade of red, pillbox red, is exactly the shade I wanted! Perfect lipstick red. They had a couple of bigger styles in this shade too.



Great bags ladies!


----------



## BagLady14

mel16 said:


> Nice collection  whats the style of the Turquoise one called? Seems like a messenger bag..



I have that one, too, but in black.  Do you know it's name?


----------



## Iamharmony

Any opinions on the small Rachelle satchel? Leather is super hard and stiff- does it get better over time and how about dirability?


----------



## andini_andis

This is my kate spade collections (exclude things we love coffee table book and style book) .. I'm waiting for my kate spade keychain


----------



## bagghista

Companion for the day [emoji162]


----------



## Shop_Fashta

My new favorite makeup pouch. I love the simple eyeglass prints!


----------



## jorton

Can anyone ID this bag please?


----------



## all7s

jorton said:


> Can anyone ID this bag please?



I am not familiar with this bag. It looks like some type of Scout though. I tried googling it and some possibilities were Horseshoe Cove, Vanston or Essex if that helps you in your own searching.


----------



## jorton

all7s said:


> I am not familiar with this bag. It looks like some type of Scout though. I tried googling it and some possibilities were Horseshoe Cove, Vanston or Essex if that helps you in your own searching.



Thanks, I will try again. I tried many variations of the color and style and couldn't find it!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## Rikilove10

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3187996
> View attachment 3187997
> View attachment 3187998
> View attachment 3187999



Beautiful bag! Do you know the style name?


----------



## HampsteadLV

Rikilove10 said:


> Beautiful bag! Do you know the style name?



Thank you dear!


Its " Elodie", just got at the woodbury outlet in NY

I love the red interior!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3187996
> View attachment 3187997
> View attachment 3187998
> View attachment 3187999




Pretty! Love the black & red combo! How cute is the zipper pull detail inside. [emoji3]


----------



## Fig91

I've been eyeing the cedar street large monday online for a while now but couldn't commit. Then I wandered into Nordstrom Rack last week and found this beauty in cabaret pink on clearance! I'm in love with it! It's the perfect size for events where I only need to carry the essentials.


----------



## tamshac77

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3187996
> View attachment 3187997
> View attachment 3187998
> View attachment 3187999



Beautiful.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new dominique grey street pink Kate Spade bag. Great price 50% plus 20% off at the outlet.  I love PINK bags.   The pouch and note book from Michaels they have the KS look for less.  I hope to add the KS polka dot or stripped wallet and cosmetic bag next.


----------



## Esquared72

New Cedar Street Darla in Train Car Red....gorgeous color! [emoji7]
View attachment 3191940


----------



## Fig91

eehlers said:


> New Cedar Street Darla in Train Car Red....gorgeous color! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3191940




Love the color!!


----------



## Handbaglover222

bagghista said:


> Companion for the day [emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182880



I have this bag! Good choice 
What is it called? I've never known the name


----------



## bagghista

Handbaglover222 said:


> I have this bag! Good choice
> What is it called? I've never known the name



Hi. It's the Carmen Southport Avenue. &#128077;


----------



## Elizabeth247

Hi everyone this is my everyday purse and wallet so they're not in great shape but I wanted to share! This is my Emerson Place shoulder bag -- that has been mistaken for a Chanel more than once -- and my Kate Spade + Darcel collaboration wallet. I love them both so much! 



http://imgur.com/M8tFUeK


----------



## Elizabeth247

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3187996
> View attachment 3187997
> View attachment 3187998
> View attachment 3187999


So pretty both the bag and the picture!


----------



## HampsteadLV

Elizabeth247 said:


> So pretty both the bag and the picture!




Thank you Dear! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

Elizabeth247 said:


> Hi everyone this is my everyday purse and wallet so they're not in great shape but I wanted to share! This is my Emerson Place shoulder bag -- that has been mistaken for a Chanel more than once -- and my Kate Spade + Darcel collaboration wallet. I love them both so much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/M8tFUeK




The Emerson Place bags are gorg!


----------



## myluvofbags

New to Kate Spade. Just picked up my first piece that I am loving. 
Holden Street Lanie Luxe in Raisin


----------



## chowlover2

myluvofbags said:


> New to Kate Spade. Just picked up my first piece that I am loving.
> Holden Street Lanie Luxe in Raisin




Beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my  "Cheers, Darling!" Champagne Bottle wristlet that I bought from the KS outlet during Black Friday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my  "Cheers, Darling!" Champagne Bottle wristlet that I bought from the KS outlet during Black Friday.




Oh how cute! Does it hold much?


----------



## MsAnitaK

Just bought my first Kate Spade purse! I love it but am worried about using it in the rainy Pacfic North West! Should I spray it with a leather protection spray? I can't just not use it if it is raining because I could only use it about 10 days a year!


----------



## soymilkcoffee

Picked this up with my first paycheck at my new job in California two months ago. And got that wallet yesterday. The manager at my local KS store gave me the Cyber Monday 30% off discount because she's awesome. &#10084;


----------



## chowlover2

soymilkcoffee said:


> Picked this up with my first paycheck at my new job in California two months ago. And got that wallet yesterday. The manager at my local KS store gave me the Cyber Monday 30% off discount because she's awesome. [emoji173]




Fantastic!


----------



## myluvofbags

soymilkcoffee said:


> Picked this up with my first paycheck at my new job in California two months ago. And got that wallet yesterday. The manager at my local KS store gave me the Cyber Monday 30% off discount because she's awesome. &#10084;



Congratulations on your new beauty. I just got one a few weeks ago and love it. It is my first Kate Spade bag. Enjoy using it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Cayli in Dark Cildro Pink (it's a deeper rich pink irl) 
I carried today... great crossbody!


----------



## tonij2000

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cayli in Dark Cildro Pink (it's a deeper rich pink irl)
> I carried today... great crossbody!
> View attachment 3213421



That leather looks amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cayli in Dark Cildro Pink (it's a deeper rich pink irl)
> I carried today... great crossbody!
> View attachment 3213421



&#128156; the color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> That leather looks amazing!



Thanks! It is super soft and makes for a great crossbody!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> [emoji171] the color!




Thanks! It is a nice pop of pink. [emoji3]


----------



## fantome14

New Wellesley Small Rachelle in rose gold. I never have time to get to the outlet (live in NYC) so I was happy this was in surprise sale.


----------



## cafeconleche

I ordered the Glitter Bug Cami from Nordstrom on sale for $88! 

It's beautiful! I can fit in my iPhone 6, a card case, and two lipsticks.


----------



## Fig91

I found this Kate Spade bag at my local tj maxx and I'm debating on getting it. I loved it the second I saw it! Does anyone else have the Catherine street Pippa? If so what are your thoughts? I typically lean toward smaller purses so I'm concerned about the size, does it feel bulky?


----------



## BeachBagGal

I used this crossbody cutie last night for my holiday parties. Got lots of compliments... even by men lol!


Mini Carson in Dynasty Red


----------



## amandah313

Received my Maise today.. I couldn't wait till Christmas to open her...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## charleston-mom

I bought my daughter these for a stocking stuffer.


----------



## vt2159

I picked up this adorable bag today at Nordstrom Rack. Love the color and shape. I found out it is cheaper on the KS website, so I'll purchase there and return the other. Plus, it'll be in new condition


----------



## halobear

Picked up a big sister in Clocktower for my Maise


----------



## chowlover2

halobear said:


> Picked up a big sister in Clocktower for my Maise
> View attachment 3220718
> View attachment 3220719




Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just received my Holden Street "Lanie" today from the online sale!!      It's cute paired with my whimsical wallet...


----------



## Aysha11

cafeconleche said:


> I ordered the Glitter Bug Cami from Nordstrom on sale for $88!
> 
> It's beautiful! I can fit in my iPhone 6, a card case, and two lipsticks.



that looks cute.


----------



## arielzshoppe

My Kate Spade Bag


----------



## KCeboKing

My newest Kate Spade! Loving her! I think I'm becoming a KS convert from Coach And MK.  I just love her bright fun colors and styles!


----------



## myluvofbags

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3232256
> 
> My newest Kate Spade! Loving her! I think I'm becoming a KS convert from Coach And MK.  I just love her bright fun colors and styles!



So cute and the charms are adorable!


----------



## KCeboKing

myluvofbags said:


> So cute and the charms are adorable!




Thank you!! My husband actually bought the light pink one as a joke for our anniversary! That he "bought me a purse" lol. The other is from bath and body works!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My Kate Spade purse, planner and wallet.  Need to move in to this purse next week.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My current Kate Spade collection.


----------



## chowlover2

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Kate Spade purse, planner and wallet.  Need to move in to this purse next week.




Love that bag!


----------



## Theshopaholic23

Doing errands with my Hayden &#128538;


----------



## atomicballerina

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My current Kate Spade collection.




I love your purses! What is the bright pink one called?? Beautiful !


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

atomicballerina said:


> I love your purses! What is the bright pink one called?? Beautiful !


 
The bright pink is the Dominique purse from the outlet.  All bags show are outlet except the larger dusty rose tote that is Hayden from full price bag that was transferred to the outlet.


----------



## vt2159

Added these fun bags to my collection.  The wicker ones I got today, and the other two clutches I got back in December.


----------



## BeachBagGal

vt2159 said:


> Added these fun bags to my collection.  The wicker ones I got today, and the other two clutches I got back in December.
> View attachment 3243337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243339
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243340




Oooo cute and fun!!!


----------



## chowlover2

vt2159 said:


> Added these fun bags to my collection.  The wicker ones I got today, and the other two clutches I got back in December.
> View attachment 3243337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243339
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243340




I so wanted that polar bear clutch!


----------



## sleepykris

Super cute!


----------



## jcnc

Just bought a small Felix! It hasn't even been 2 days and I am already in love


----------



## September24

jcnc said:


> Just bought a small Felix! It hasn't even been 2 days and I am already in love



Beautiful! Is that saffiano leather?


----------



## jcnc

September24 said:


> Beautiful! Is that saffiano leather?


Thanks and yes, it is Saffiano! I figured that I needed an all weather leather bag in my collection


----------



## KCeboKing

jcnc said:


> Just bought a small Felix! It hasn't even been 2 days and I am already in love




Cute!!! Is that from the outlet or FP?


----------



## jcnc

KCeboKing said:


> Cute!!! Is that from the outlet or FP?


Thanks  Its a MFF/Outlet bag


----------



## KCeboKing

jcnc said:


> Thanks  Its a MFF/Outlet bag




Even better! I have one 30 min from me! Lol. Do I break my self induced ban and wait to see what Vegas outlet has to offer in 24 days??? [emoji4]


----------



## dkruck1211

I just bought my step-daughter, Elizabeth her first Kate Spade handbag, its called _Hanna_.  She is super excited.   I have to say this was my first purchase for the brand and was impressed.  What bags are good for pre-teens?  She is 12.  Anything current or pre loved that you could recommend?  Her colors are light blue and turquoise.  I could totally use advice on what is the going trend for girls her age.


----------



## jcnc

KCeboKing said:


> Even better! I have one 30 min from me! Lol. Do I break my self induced ban and wait to see what Vegas outlet has to offer in 24 days??? [emoji4]


To buy or not to buy!! Oh the temptations  Have fun in vegas and keep us posted


----------



## Sarah03

This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share this little cutie. I'm going to use him as a bag charm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share this little cutie. I'm going to use him as a bag charm.
> View attachment 3248584
> View attachment 3248585




Saw this online - so cute! Which bag you putting this cutie on first?


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Saw this online - so cute! Which bag you putting this cutie on first?




Thanks! I put him on my Oxblood Nomad


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! I put him on my Oxblood Nomad
> View attachment 3249082



Oh perfect! The little gold monkey looks great against Oxblood!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh perfect! The little gold monkey looks great against Oxblood!




Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

dkruck1211 said:


> I just bought my step-daughter, Elizabeth her first Kate Spade handbag, its called _Hanna_.  She is super excited.   I have to say this was my first purchase for the brand and was impressed.  What bags are good for pre-teens?  She is 12.  Anything current or pre loved that you could recommend?  Her colors are light blue and turquoise.  I could totally use advice on what is the going trend for girls her age.



That's adorable! Coach makes some nice bags but their prices have been rising. The original glove leather bags from the 70's wear like iron and rehab great. We have a rehab thread for Coach as well. Dooney & Bourke make some nice bags too!


----------



## travelbags

vt2159 said:


> Added these fun bags to my collection.  The wicker ones I got today, and the other two clutches I got back in December.
> View attachment 3243337
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243339
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243340


LOVE the polar bear clutch!!!!!!


----------



## andral5

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! I put him on my Oxblood Nomad
> View attachment 3249082



Ooooh, a color and bag tdf!


----------



## Sarah03

andral5 said:


> Ooooh, a color and bag tdf!




Thank you!


----------



## Apelila

This is all my Kate Spade small collection but they are true love&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sleepykris

Apelila said:


> This is all my Kate Spade small collection but they are true love[emoji173]&#65039;




I love your collection!


----------



## Apelila

Aww thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## love_timeless

My small collection but love kate spade accessories![emoji173]&#65039;

Milla nylon travel duffle and black clutch and iPad mini pouch

Toiletry bags and cosmetic case bag-perfect for travel!

Small Jewelry box and tray 

Earrings, bracelets, watch (two-toned)

Not pictured- rose gold bow earrings and i have the striped bed set, this is life pillow, gold dot agenda and tons of office supplies from indigo and bed bath and beyond! (Pens, gold dot file folders, notebooks, file tray, pen cup, bow pins, post it sticky notes set, mug etc..) lol

 [emoji4]


----------



## LizNSD

I recently won a eBay auction for a Kate Spade bag, but am not sure if it is authentic. How do I post it's photo here?


----------



## BeachBagGal

love_timeless said:


> My small collection but love kate spade accessories![emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Milla nylon travel duffle and black clutch and iPad mini pouch
> 
> Toiletry bags and cosmetic case bag-perfect for travel!
> 
> Small Jewelry box and tray
> 
> Earrings, bracelets, watch (two-toned)
> 
> Not pictured- rose gold bow earrings and i have the striped bed set, this is life pillow, gold dot agenda and tons of office supplies from indigo and bed bath and beyond! (Pens, gold dot file folders, notebooks, file tray, pen cup, bow pins, post it sticky notes set, mug etc..) lol
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3258816




Love all your goodies and especially those polka dots!


----------



## love_timeless

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your goodies and especially those polka dots!




Thank you! I think I'm addicted to all things kate spade and polka dot[emoji15] lol


----------



## halobear

Maise today


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> Maise today
> View attachment 3259296



Pretty girl!


----------



## doanne

This is my second kate spade bag and wallet and I'm really loving the brand.


----------



## love_timeless

halobear said:


> Maise today
> View attachment 3259296




Love the colour! Beautiful bag


----------



## halobear

doanne said:


> This is my second kate spade bag and wallet and I'm really loving the brand.




The pink color is so pretty!


----------



## doanne

halobear said:


> The pink color is so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## anthrosphere

My small collection - Hawthrone Ryan blue/white stripe tote, Hot Air Balloon wristlet, and Darla small wallet in light pink.


----------



## chowlover2

anthrosphere said:


> My small collection - Hawthrone Ryan blue/white stripe tote, Hot Air Balloon wristlet, and Darla small wallet in light pink.




So pretty! That hot air balloon wristlet is TDF!


----------



## reginaPhalange

anthrosphere said:


> My small collection - Hawthrone Ryan blue/white stripe tote, Hot Air Balloon wristlet, and Darla small wallet in light pink.




I'm looking at the specialty version of the Darla to use inside smaller crossbody bags (i.e.: KSNY Torrence and Mulberry Cara Pochette). How many cards/coins can you fit and do you find it to be a good size?


----------



## anthrosphere

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty! That hot air balloon wristlet is TDF!



Thank you! 



reginaPhalange said:


> I'm looking at the specialty version of the Darla to use inside smaller crossbody bags (i.e.: KSNY Torrence and Mulberry Cara Pochette). How many cards/coins can you fit and do you find it to be a good size?



You can fit about 12 or more cards in this little wallet, some of the pockets can fit about 2 cards at once. I currently have 10 in the CC pockets and can fit 2 more in the middle compartment. As for coins, I can fit a small handful of change in the zipper pocket. I currently have 5 coins inside with lots of space left. I love this little wallet as it is compact, has a key ring attached for my car/house keys, and can hold a lot of items. I highly recommend it!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my Kite clutch! Unfortunately, I'm not a big fan of it because of 3 reasons:

1. It's gigantic! The clutch is a lot bigger than I thought it'd be, and despite its size, it doesn't hold much because of its shape. Thus making it kind of impractical.

2. It's crazy heavy! It feels like it weighs over 2-3 lbs so it's too heavy to carry as a wristlet and as a handheld clutch.

3. Because there is no lining inside the clutch, I'd be afraid to put anything inside in risk of scratching the interior. 


I did take some pictures for you to check out before I return it tomorrow. Maybe because I'm too spoiled by my hot air balloon wristlet being light as a feather, but this clutch isn't for me. The wristlet strap is adorable though and the red color is vibrant and super soft.


----------



## cbarber1123

halobear said:


> Maise today
> View attachment 3259296



Love this color. Beautiful bag


----------



## anthrosphere

I almost forgot to post pics of this little Mini Nora, too. I love it, she's super cute and holds my essentials. And unlike the kite bag, Nora is lightweight and easy to carry. I love, love the handle, too!


----------



## chowlover2

anthrosphere said:


> I almost forgot to post pics of this little Mini Nora, too. I love it, she's super cute and holds my essentials. And unlike the kite bag, Nora is lightweight and easy to carry. I love, love the handle, too!



She is super cute, perfect for spring!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Kite clutch! Unfortunately, I'm not a big fan of it because of 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. It's gigantic! The clutch is a lot bigger than I thought it'd be, and despite its size, it doesn't hold much because of its shape. Thus making it kind of impractical.
> 
> 2. It's crazy heavy! It feels like it weighs over 2-3 lbs so it's too heavy to carry as a wristlet and as a handheld clutch.
> 
> 3. Because there is no lining inside the clutch, I'd be afraid to put anything inside in risk of scratching the interior.
> 
> 
> I did take some pictures for you to check out before I return it tomorrow. Maybe because I'm too spoiled by my hot air balloon wristlet being light as a feather, but this clutch isn't for me. The wristlet strap is adorable though and the red color is vibrant and super soft.




Aw sorry to hear it didn't work out. Yeah sounds like a return to me. Too bad. It sure looks darn cute. What about the keychain instead?


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> I almost forgot to post pics of this little Mini Nora, too. I love it, she's super cute and holds my essentials. And unlike the kite bag, Nora is lightweight and easy to carry. I love, love the handle, too!




Super cute! Glad this one worked out for you. [emoji3]


----------



## SydneyCollector

I only have two Kate Spades at this point in time, but am looking to grow the collection and lucky since a Sydney store recently opened up here (finally)!

Here they are thus far:


----------



## anthrosphere

chowlover2 said:


> She is super cute, perfect for spring!





BeachBagGal said:


> Aw sorry to hear it didn't work out. Yeah sounds like a return to me. Too bad. It sure looks darn cute. What about the keychain instead?





BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute! Glad this one worked out for you. [emoji3]



Thank you Chowlover and BeachBagGal! Yes, I'm thinking of getting the kite keychain to replace it, I think that's a much better option for me. I still want the luggage satchel but I'll wait for it to go on sale ($448 is a bit steep for a not very practical bag, in my opinion).




SydneyCollector said:


> I only have two Kate Spades at this point in time, but am looking to grow the collection and lucky since a Sydney store recently opened up here (finally)!
> 
> Here they are thus far:



Super cute! Beautiful colors, too! Enjoy!


----------



## mrskolar09

I recently got my first Kate Spade.  I just wanted something fun and low maintenance (I have a 2 year old and 8 month old, low maintenance is a must!) so I kept my eyes open, and came across this beauty new with tags on Poshmark.  I've been using it since I got it last week, the lovely Mavis Street Taden tote in rose gold.



Then this past Monday, I stopped into TJ Maxx just to see what was there, and spotted this little cutie peeking out from the clearance shelf mess.  Marked down from $59.99 to $10. There were 2 red and 3 yellow markdown stickers piled on that tag!


----------



## meowmix318

mrskolar09 said:


> I recently got my first Kate Spade.  I just wanted something fun and low maintenance (I have a 2 year old and 8 month old, low maintenance is a must!) so I kept my eyes open, and came across this beauty new with tags on Poshmark.  I've been using it since I got it last week, the lovely Mavis Street Taden tote in rose gold.
> View attachment 3269823
> 
> 
> Then this past Monday, I stopped into TJ Maxx just to see what was there, and spotted this little cutie peeking out from the clearance shelf mess.  Marked down from $59.99 to $10. There were 2 red and 3 yellow markdown stickers piled on that tag!
> View attachment 3269825



Too cute and what a steal for the coin purse


----------



## ilikesunshine

mrskolar09 said:


> I recently got my first Kate Spade.  I just wanted something fun and low maintenance (I have a 2 year old and 8 month old, low maintenance is a must!) so I kept my eyes open, and came across this beauty new with tags on Poshmark.  I've been using it since I got it last week, the lovely Mavis Street Taden tote in rose gold.
> View attachment 3269823
> 
> 
> Then this past Monday, I stopped into TJ Maxx just to see what was there, and spotted this little cutie peeking out from the clearance shelf mess.  Marked down from $59.99 to $10. There were 2 red and 3 yellow markdown stickers piled on that tag!
> View attachment 3269825



Nice Bag...I like it!  

Of course now I will be "hunting" in my TJMaxx...that is SOOOO cute - great find!


----------



## tonij2000

mrskolar09 said:


> Then this past Monday, I stopped into TJ Maxx just to see what was there, and spotted this little cutie peeking out from the clearance shelf mess.  Marked down from $59.99 to $10. There were 2 red and 3 yellow markdown stickers piled on that tag!
> View attachment 3269825



great score!


----------



## netter

Elizabeth247 said:


> Hi everyone this is my everyday purse and wallet so they're not in great shape but I wanted to share! This is my Emerson Place shoulder bag -- that has been mistaken for a Chanel more than once -- and my Kate Spade + Darcel collaboration wallet. I love them both so much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/M8tFUeK


Oh,the black quilted tote looks so much like a Gold Coast Maryanne.


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

I've got a thing for Kate's candy colored bags! So fun & cheerful, an instant infusion of color to any outfit. Here's my collection of Kates (didn't get a pic of my makeup bag)

Kate &#9824;&#65039; Collection:
Magnolia Park Laurel - trapeze 
Wellesley Small Rachelle- turquoise 
Cedar Street Lewis- tote
Cobble Hill Little Murphy- cherry
Make-up bag set


----------



## mrskolar09

meowmix318 said:


> Too cute and what a steal for the coin purse







ilikesunshine said:


> Nice Bag...I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course now I will be "hunting" in my TJMaxx...that is SOOOO cute - great find!







tonij2000 said:


> great score!




Thanks!  My little girl has tried to confiscate the coin purse and she loves my tote... I'm afraid I'm creating a mini Kate Spade addict.


----------



## meowmix318

mrskolar09 said:


> Thanks!  My little girl has tried to confiscate the coin purse and she loves my tote... I'm afraid I'm creating a mini Kate Spade addict.


Lol, start them when they are young.


----------



## Crystalina

Does anyone have a picture IN REAL LIFE of the Lark Street Dot Maddie?

https://m.katespade.com/products/la...ks-handbags-satchels&dwvar_PXRU6275_color=018


----------



## anthrosphere

I just picked up this gorgeous necklace at the Palo Alto store. Turns out it was on sale from $88 to around $50 including the extra 25% off. Love it!

I also saw the luggage crossbodies, too. They are super adorable and the handles are puffy and soft, and the saffiano leather is so smooth, too. I want it, but it's too tiny for my needs. ;_; oh well.


----------



## harley.quinn

Stumbled upon this beauty at the outlets yesterday. Cedar Street Maise in Cherry Liquer. On sale for $259, then the 60% off plus 15% student discount, ended up only paying around $95 with tax! I'm so excited about this find, especially because I've been having my eye on it for awhile!


----------



## atomicballerina

harley.quinn said:


> Stumbled upon this beauty at the outlets yesterday. Cedar Street Maise in Cherry Liquer. On sale for $259, then the 60% off plus 15% student discount, ended up only paying around $95 with tax! I'm so excited about this find, especially because I've been having my eye on it for awhile!




Cool find and very cute purse!


----------



## chowlover2

harley.quinn said:


> Stumbled upon this beauty at the outlets yesterday. Cedar Street Maise in Cherry Liquer. On sale for $259, then the 60% off plus 15% student discount, ended up only paying around $95 with tax! I'm so excited about this find, especially because I've been having my eye on it for awhile!




Great find!


----------



## andral5

harley.quinn said:


> Stumbled upon this beauty at the outlets yesterday. Cedar Street Maise in Cherry Liquer. On sale for $259, then the 60% off plus 15% student discount, ended up only paying around $95 with tax! I'm so excited about this find, especially because I've been having my eye on it for awhile!



That's nuts! Steal is mot even close to your deal! 

Where are you located? Just so I know if I'd get a student discount too. Budget very tight right now....


----------



## harley.quinn

andral5 said:


> That's nuts! Steal is mot even close to your deal!
> 
> Where are you located? Just so I know if I'd get a student discount too. Budget very tight right now....


Thank you and thanks ladies!! I didn't even plan on buying a bag when I went in (originally for a necklace/earrings). But how cheap it was going for, I couldn't resist!! &#9786;&#65039;

All outlets (and I believe boutiques too) offer a student discount, but you must have your ID. At the outlets it's 15% but *only* on items that don't have a double discount. Sale items tend to only have the big deal, which is why I was able to score the discount on top of the 60% going on right now. But it doesn't apply, say, if I got a bag that was already 60% plus additional 20%. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## andral5

harley.quinn said:


> Thank you and thanks ladies!! I didn't even plan on buying a bag when I went in (originally for a necklace/earrings). But how cheap it was going for, I couldn't resist!! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All outlets (and I believe boutiques too) offer a student discount, but you must have your ID. At the outlets it's 15% but *only* on items that don't have a double discount. Sale items tend to only have the big deal, which is why I was able to score the discount on top of the 60% going on right now. But it doesn't apply, say, if I got a bag that was already 60% plus additional 20%. Hope that makes sense!



I have it with me at all times  Thanks, I had no idea. I'm sure the SA would know to get me the student discount on top of the others, if any. Not today though, I have a nasty midterm....  Stats!


----------



## tarana6

So i wasn't really looking but i stumbled across this beauty at Winners (equivalent to marshalls or tj max) and i just had to have it! I'm absolutely in love with the colour. Cant wait to use it in the spring and summer. Leather is super soft calfskin. Threw on some of my Tiffany pieces just to make the pic a bit more fun &#128516;


----------



## chowlover2

tarana6 said:


> So i wasn't really looking but i stumbled across this beauty at Winners (equivalent to marshalls or tj max) and i just had to have it! I'm absolutely in love with the colour. Cant wait to use it in the spring and summer. Leather is super soft calfskin. Threw on some of my Tiffany pieces just to make the pic a bit more fun [emoji1]




That is gorgeous!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

My KS today! Oldie but goodie and goes with anything and everything


----------



## ilikesunshine

harley.quinn said:


> Stumbled upon this beauty at the outlets yesterday. Cedar Street Maise in Cherry Liquer. On sale for $259, then the 60% off plus 15% student discount, ended up only paying around $95 with tax! I'm so excited about this find, especially because I've been having my eye on it for awhile!





tarana6 said:


> So i wasn't really looking but i stumbled across this beauty at Winners (equivalent to marshalls or tj max) and i just had to have it! I'm absolutely in love with the colour. Cant wait to use it in the spring and summer. Leather is super soft calfskin. Threw on some of my Tiffany pieces just to make the pic a bit more fun &#128516;



Great finds, LOVE them both!!!!



kit_kaaaaath said:


> My KS today! Oldie but goodie and goes with anything and everything



It's perfect!


----------



## Ness7386

harley.quinn said:


> Stumbled upon this beauty at the outlets yesterday. Cedar Street Maise in Cherry Liquer. On sale for $259, then the 60% off plus 15% student discount, ended up only paying around $95 with tax! I'm so excited about this find, especially because I've been having my eye on it for awhile!


I love it!


----------



## Ness7386

tarana6 said:


> So i wasn't really looking but i stumbled across this beauty at Winners (equivalent to marshalls or tj max) and i just had to have it! I'm absolutely in love with the colour. Cant wait to use it in the spring and summer. Leather is super soft calfskin. Threw on some of my Tiffany pieces just to make the pic a bit more fun &#128516;


Oh how cute!  I love the color.


----------



## altigirl88

kit_kaaaaath said:


> My KS today! Oldie but goodie and goes with anything and everything


This encourages me to wear my cream-colored Ashton on other days, not just Sundays when I get really dressed up!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ilikesunshine said:


> Great finds, LOVE them both!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfect!



Thank you! &#128522; It has become one of my favourite KS bags!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

altigirl88 said:


> This encourages me to wear my cream-colored Ashton on other days, not just Sundays when I get really dressed up!



Yessss! Do it! I wear this bag with jeans and dresses. I've even taken it to a wedding, removing the strap makes it look quite dressy 

Post a pic of your Ashton


----------



## Panache

kit_kaaaaath said:


> My KS today! Oldie but goodie and goes with anything and everything



Love it! This was my first KS bag! It really does go with everything!


----------



## Ness7386

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I was it at TJ Maxx on clearance for $119


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I was it at TJ Maxx on clearance for $119




That's a great deal, love the color too!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Panache said:


> Love it! This was my first KS bag! It really does go with everything!



I know right  one of my cheaper KS bags yet it's one I've really made use of!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Ness7386 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I was it at TJ Maxx on clearance for $119



I love this bag and colour! I would love to know the name of this too


----------



## Ness7386

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I love this bag and colour! I would love to know the name of this too


I found another just like it at Marshalls in Pillbox Red. Its called the Chrystie Street Jamie


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Ness7386 said:


> I found another just like it at Marshalls in Pillbox Red. Its called the Chrystie Street Jamie



Thank you! I hope you got it for a bargain price too


----------



## Suri23

tarana6 said:


> So i wasn't really looking but i stumbled across this beauty at Winners (equivalent to marshalls or tj max) and i just had to have it! I'm absolutely in love with the colour. Cant wait to use it in the spring and summer. Leather is super soft calfskin. Threw on some of my Tiffany pieces just to make the pic a bit more fun [emoji1]




That's a pretty color for spring! [emoji4] I saw the same bag at tj max in black and baby pink. Really wanted to get the pink one! The leather was so soft! Wish I hadn't got a harmony tote just last week!!! Bummer! [emoji45][emoji45]


----------



## bagsncakes

My new and only three KS bags


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> My new and only three KS bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279511



Wow!! Love love love! What's the name of the burgundy bag at the front with the gold chain? I lovvvveeee it!


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Wow!! Love love love! What's the name of the burgundy bag at the front with the gold chain? I lovvvveeee it!




Thankyou [emoji5]&#65039;
It's the cedar street harmony crossbody in mulled wine [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonij2000

bagsncakes said:


> My new and only three KS bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279511



Great pieces, love!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Thankyou [emoji5]&#65039;
> It's the cedar street harmony crossbody in mulled wine [emoji173]&#65039;



I think this is my next KS bag &#128522; I love it!


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I think this is my next KS bag [emoji4] I love it!




I love it too. I bought it at Bloomingdales before in sweetheart pink and cancelled the order because I was unsure of the size. Then got the maise in sweetheart pink and decided this was no meant to be. Then saw this in mulled wine at Nordstrom and decided to get it but the shipping was too high to Australia. I have wanted the mulled wine maise since a over a year. Finally got it from a Kate spade sale in Jan. It's the only bag that received and took all the wrapping off as I knew I will never sell it, lol. I keep the wrapping and tags on until I use my bags, so to be sure whether I am using them or selling them. Love love love it. You should go for it before the color sells out, it's limited.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I love it too. I bought it at Bloomingdales before in sweetheart pink and cancelled the order because I was unsure of the size. Then got the maise in sweetheart pink and decided this was no meant to be. Then saw this in mulled wine at Nordstrom and decided to get it but the shipping was too high to Australia. I have wanted the mulled wine maise since a over a year. Finally got it from a Kate spade sale in Jan. It's the only bag that received and took all the wrapping off as I knew I will never sell it, lol. I keep the wrapping and tags on until I use my bags, so to be sure whether I am using them or selling them. Love love love it. You should go for it before the color sells out, it's limited.



Oh you live in Australia too? We pay an arm and a leg here for KS bags boooo! 

How did you get access to the KS sale? I've tried but it only ships to the US and Canada (for the sale items) 

We are twins! I don't remove the packaging and tags too until I am 100% sure I am keeping it &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## bagsncakes

Yes, in Rural new south wakes. It was my first time exploring and trying to buy and I didn't have a problem at all. I just added items to cart and checked out. No issues at all. I haven't taken the paper off the longer strap and the tags but I am pretty sure I am keeping it. Which one do u have? The harmony u said u will buy next. We are twins with the Maise in sweetheart pink? Let me know how you are liking it..


----------



## SLCsocialite

My favorite Kate Spade bag is my Record cross body, I am obsessed!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Yes, in Rural new south wakes. It was my first time exploring and trying to buy and I didn't have a problem at all. I just added items to cart and checked out. No issues at all. I haven't taken the paper off the longer strap and the tags but I am pretty sure I am keeping it. Which one do u have? The harmony u said u will buy next. We are twins with the Maise in sweetheart pink? Let me know how you are liking it..



I will take pictures of all my KS bags, I've got two (or three) colours of my fave bags &#128522;&#128522;

Definitely want the harmony next, it's not too small? I've got the mini Audrey and find it quite small 

Need to try the sale section again, maybe they've changed it 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I will take pictures of all my KS bags, I've got two (or three) colours of my fave bags [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely want the harmony next, it's not too small? I've got the mini Audrey and find it quite small
> 
> 
> 
> Need to try the sale section again, maybe they've changed it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!




Please do take pictures and show us! It's exciting to see other people's collections [emoji4]
The harmony isn't small IMO. it's taller than my MK medium Selma messengers, I have those in three colors. My water bottle doesn't fit in those upright, so it takes much space in the bag when lying horizontally. This one fits the bottle upright and has enough room for my essentials. I am in love[emoji176]. Haven't worn it yet, but can't wait.


----------



## southernusagirl

SLCsocialite said:


> My favorite Kate Spade bag is my Record cross body, I am obsessed!



That is darling!  Love, love, love it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SLCsocialite said:


> My favorite Kate Spade bag is my Record cross body, I am obsessed!



cute!


----------



## fantome14

Just got this beauty. Love this print!


----------



## alvie

bagsncakes said:


> My new and only three KS bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279511



Very nice collections.. &#128522;&#128525;
You got a looooot of MK and KS


----------



## alvie

This is not a bag actually, as you can see it's a wallet. But a really huge one, it's a bit bulky for a wallet; 21cm x 12.5 cm. I can take my samsung note 4 in the wallet, so it can also function as a clutch for me.

Got this from my aunt last year when she visited US. I really love the pink color of this wallet. So despite it's very bulk wallet I use it anyway &#128522;

Does anyone know the style name of the wallet by the way?
I try to find it on official KS site but I cannot find the one with exactly the same style as mine. TIA


----------



## all7s

alvie said:


> This is not a bag actually, as you can see it's a wallet. But a really huge one, it's a bit bulky for a wallet; 21cm x 12.5 cm. I can take my samsung note 4 in the wallet, so it can also function as a clutch for me.
> 
> Got this from my aunt last year when she visited US. I really love the pink color of this wallet. So despite it's very bulk wallet I use it anyway &#128522;
> 
> Does anyone know the style name of the wallet by the way?
> I try to find it on official KS site but I cannot find the one with exactly the same style as mine. TIA


Cute! Is it a true pink or a coral? Such a fun pop of color!

From the outside, the wallet looks like a Pheonix/Phoenix. From googling that, it is probably from the Newbury Lane line because of the rectangular name plate.  Is the inner lining white with black spotted lines crossing? And the color might be Peony.

I dont have that wallet style but it looks fabulous with all the compartments!


----------



## alvie

Hi, I'd like to ask for your opinions if I want to buy my first KS bag, will the maise or small hayden better?

I've ever had a small hayden in red before, which is posted on the "authenticate this kate spade" thread because for some reason I became very suspicious the bag to be fake. Finally I brought the bag to the official KS counter to compare with the bags there. Fortunately, there is exactly the same bag on the store; same style same size same color, so I can compare mine withe the one at the store apple to apple. My bag appear to be fake though. Too many small differences and defects compared to the ones sold in the counter. So I decided to return it. My mistake not buy from the official counter or agent, I was really tempted by the price.

So I am going to go for another kate spade bag. Will buy this from official counter this time. But there are a lot of choices at the store, and I like both the maise and the small hayden. This will be my first KS bag. What do you guys think: maise or small hayden? Which one is more useful? 

TIA &#128522;


----------



## alvie

all7s said:


> Cute! Is it a true pink or a coral? Such a fun pop of color!
> 
> From the outside, the wallet looks like a Pheonix/Phoenix. From googling that, it is probably from the Newbury Lane line because of the rectangular name plate.  Is the inner lining white with black spotted lines crossing? And the color might be Peony.
> 
> I dont have that wallet style but it looks fabulous with all the compartments!



Thank you for letting me know the style &#128522; The color is bright pink, but not neon pink and not very pink like the bags in rouge pink on KS US 1online store.

This is the lic of the lining..


----------



## reginaPhalange

alvie said:


> This is not a bag actually, as you can see it's a wallet. But a really huge one, it's a bit bulky for a wallet; 21cm x 12.5 cm. I can take my samsung note 4 in the wallet, so it can also function as a clutch for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from my aunt last year when she visited US. I really love the pink color of this wallet. So despite it's very bulk wallet I use it anyway [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the style name of the wallet by the way?
> 
> I try to find it on official KS site but I cannot find the one with exactly the same style as mine. TIA




I know someone already ID'd this for you as the Newbury Lane Phoenix wallet, but it could also be the Newbury Lane Sandra. I had a few and my mom is currently using one so I just checked the tag on the inside - the product code reads as WLRU1505. If you want to know the exact model, check the item code OR search both the Sandra and Phoenix online to verify which wallet matches yours, as they have identical exteriors but the interior layouts are different.


----------



## bagsncakes

alvie said:


> Very nice collections.. [emoji4][emoji7]
> 
> You got a looooot of MK and KS




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## alvie

reginaPhalange said:


> I know someone already ID'd this for you as the Newbury Lane Phoenix wallet, but it could also be the Newbury Lane Sandra. I had a few and my mom is currently using one so I just checked the tag on the inside - the product code reads as WLRU1505. If you want to know the exact model, check the item code OR search both the Sandra and Phoenix online to verify which wallet matches yours, as they have identical exteriors but the interior layouts are different.



Thank you regina..! Will check it soon also.

Have a great day &#128522;


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

alvie said:


> Hi, I'd like to ask for your opinions if I want to buy my first KS bag, will the maise or small hayden better?
> 
> I've ever had a small hayden in red before, which is posted on the "authenticate this kate spade" thread because for some reason I became very suspicious the bag to be fake. Finally I brought the bag to the official KS counter to compare with the bags there. Fortunately, there is exactly the same bag on the store; same style same size same color, so I can compare mine withe the one at the store apple to apple. My bag appear to be fake though. Too many small differences and defects compared to the ones sold in the counter. So I decided to return it. My mistake not buy from the official counter or agent, I was really tempted by the price.
> 
> So I am going to go for another kate spade bag. Will buy this from official counter this time. But there are a lot of choices at the store, and I like both the maise and the small hayden. This will be my first KS bag. What do you guys think: maise or small hayden? Which one is more useful?
> 
> TIA &#128522;



Hi! I don't have the Hayden but I do have the maise. So I can only speak for the one I have. I love my maise, it can be both dressy and casual. 

I've got the maise in three colours &#128522;

Good luck and keep us posted &#128522;


----------



## melissatrv

Oh wow, I have been debating on getting this in the Tote or the Maise, it is a gorgeous pattern!




fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3282962
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty. Love this print!


----------



## Ness7386

fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3282962
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty. Love this print!


Oooh I so love the Hazy print.  Where did you find this?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My goodies from the sale!
(sorry for the poor lighting)


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Please do take pictures and show us! It's exciting to see other people's collections [emoji4]
> The harmony isn't small IMO. it's taller than my MK medium Selma messengers, I have those in three colors. My water bottle doesn't fit in those upright, so it takes much space in the bag when lying horizontally. This one fits the bottle upright and has enough room for my essentials. I am in love[emoji176]. Haven't worn it yet, but can't wait.



Wow would love to see pics of your complete bag collection! I had the Selma messenger in black but sold it as it was too small for me, I carry bags inside my bags hahahhaha 

Which websites do you normally use to buy your bags? 

Shipping to Australia can be shockingly expensive sometimes, especially now with our exchange rate


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My goodies from the sale!
> (sorry for the poor lighting)



Love love love! Always so exciting to receive a package of goodies &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Please do take pictures and show us! It's exciting to see other people's collections [emoji4]
> The harmony isn't small IMO. it's taller than my MK medium Selma messengers, I have those in three colors. My water bottle doesn't fit in those upright, so it takes much space in the bag when lying horizontally. This one fits the bottle upright and has enough room for my essentials. I am in love[emoji176]. Haven't worn it yet, but can't wait.



I will take a picture of my collection as soon as I get around to organising it all, at the moment I've got them all piled on top of each other in their dust bags

I've managed to cut it down to about 25 from 55 &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bagsncakes said:


> My new and only three KS bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279511



Love them ALL! Congrats!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3282962
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty. Love this print!




Gorgeous!


----------



## alvie

alvie said:


> Thank you regina..! Will check it soon also.
> 
> Have a great day &#128522;



Hi, after checking online, I found my wallet style is Newbury Lane Phoenix. It's true that if folded the phoenix and sandra look the same, the difference is on the inside compartment.

Thank you for all ur help..! &#128512;


----------



## alvie

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I will take a picture of my collection as soon as I get around to organising it all, at the moment I've got them all piled on top of each other in their dust bags
> 
> I've managed to cut it down to about 25 from 55 &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



55, Owow...!! That's a huge collection. 25 is still a lot also. Can't wait to see your collections, will you post them here?


----------



## reginaPhalange

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My goodies from the sale!
> 
> (sorry for the poor lighting)




Love your purchases! You're totally ready for spring and I love that you got such a great variety! I recently picked up a Darla and am kind of wishing I'd waited seeing as they have a coin purse (the Cori) which would have been perfect!


----------



## alvie

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Hi! I don't have the Hayden but I do have the maise. So I can only speak for the one I have. I love my maise, it can be both dressy and casual.
> 
> I've got the maise in three colours &#128522;
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted &#128522;



Hi kitkath, thanks for the info. Would you post the pic of your maises, pleaseee...? &#128522;


----------



## alvie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My goodies from the sale!
> (sorry for the poor lighting)




Nice catch...!

What the CDW means by the way, is it the "monogram it"  feature?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alvie said:


> Nice catch...!
> 
> What the CDW means by the way, is it the "monogram it"  feature?



Yes, those are my initials.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

reginaPhalange said:


> Love your purchases! You're totally ready for spring and I love that you got such a great variety! I recently picked up a Darla and am kind of wishing I'd waited seeing as they have a coin purse (the Cori) which would have been perfect!



Get it now from KateSpade if you can...
I don`t know if the sale is still going on but with 25% off the coin purse is less $40 (I`ll have to check the exact price) but they are selling like hotcakes right now on Ebay for $89 - $95


----------



## paula3boys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Get it now from KateSpade if you can...
> 
> I don`t know if the sale is still going on but with 25% off the coin purse is less $40 (I`ll have to check the exact price) but they are selling like hotcakes right now on Ebay for $89 - $95




I don't see that sale on their site?


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I will take a picture of my collection as soon as I get around to organising it all, at the moment I've got them all piled on top of each other in their dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> I've managed to cut it down to about 25 from 55 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Woah! Down to 25???!! I am up to 22 now lol. And just bought the black maise last night from Saks for $160 and free shipping. I saw it for that price and snagged it haha. It was sold out right after I checked out. I have posted pictures of my collection in the bag show case forum. 
Here is a photo of the entire collection excluding my Longchamp lepliage tote.





Clearly I love my Mbmj Natashas. Thinking hard to which color or size I should let go. Not willing to part with any except the polka dots one.


----------



## bagsncakes

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love them ALL! Congrats!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

paula3boys said:


> I don't see that sale on their site?



I am on the KateSpade mailing list and last week they emailed me a coupon code "SPOTON" for an additional 25% off sale items. You can try it, but unfortunately it may have ended.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bagsncakes said:


> Woah! Down to 25???!! I am up to 22 now lol. And just bought the black maise last night from Saks for $160 and free shipping. I saw it for that price and snagged it haha. It was sold out right after I checked out. I have posted pictures of my collection in the bag show case forum.
> Here is a photo of the entire collection excluding my Longchamp lepliage tote.
> View attachment 3284979
> 
> View attachment 3284980
> 
> 
> Clearly I love my Mbmj Natashas. Thinking hard to which color or size I should let go. Not willing to part with any except the polka dots one.



Beautiful collection...
It feels good to be around others who share the obsession


----------



## bagsncakes

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful collection...
> 
> It feels good to be around others who share the obsession




Thankyou. It sure does feel good. I don't have anyone around here who can understand my obsession. People around me only think I'm crazy [emoji13]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Woah! Down to 25???!! I am up to 22 now lol. And just bought the black maise last night from Saks for $160 and free shipping. I saw it for that price and snagged it haha. It was sold out right after I checked out. I have posted pictures of my collection in the bag show case forum.
> Here is a photo of the entire collection excluding my Longchamp lepliage tote.
> View attachment 3284979
> 
> View attachment 3284980
> 
> 
> Clearly I love my Mbmj Natashas. Thinking hard to which color or size I should let go. Not willing to part with any except the polka dots one.



OMG!!! I love your collection!! I'm sitting here drooling and trying to zoom in for close ups hahahha

What's the one on the far left in maroon/burgundy? 

I'm 'window shopping' from your collection Hahhahaha


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

alvie said:


> 55, Owow...!! That's a huge collection. 25 is still a lot also. Can't wait to see your collections, will you post them here?



I know right, I went a bit nuts and bought a bag every week. There's no way I can use them all, realised how silly I am to have that many bags so bit by bit I started to cull my collection. 

I am going to try to sort out my remaining bags this weekend and hopefully post a picture here &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> OMG!!! I love your collection!! I'm sitting here drooling and trying to zoom in for close ups hahahha
> 
> 
> 
> What's the one on the far left in maroon/burgundy?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 'window shopping' from your collection Hahhahaha




Hahaha..Thankyou, l I do that with other people's collections as well. It's the Marc Jacobs stam bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I actually made a replica cake of this bag.


----------



## fantome14

Ness7386, it was from the KS site during their 25% off sale.


----------



## meowmix318

bagsncakes said:


> Hahaha..Thankyou, l I do that with other people's collections as well. It's the Marc Jacobs stam bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285200
> 
> I actually made a replica cake of this bag.
> View attachment 3285201



Wow love the cake version too


----------



## bagsncakes

meowmix318 said:


> Wow love the cake version too




Thank you very much [emoji4]. It could have been better. I am a novice baker. Have made about 6-7 cakes in total. Will keep practicing gradually to build up my expertise.


----------



## southernusagirl

bagsncakes said:


> Hahaha..Thankyou, l I do that with other people's collections as well. It's the Marc Jacobs stam bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285200
> 
> I actually made a replica cake of this bag.
> View attachment 3285201



Oh my!  That's a cake?  It's beautiful!


----------



## bagsncakes

southernusagirl said:


> Oh my!  That's a cake?  It's beautiful!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Thank you very much [emoji4]. It could have been better. I am a novice baker. Have made about 6-7 cakes in total. Will keep practicing gradually to build up my expertise.



Novice?? I bake cakes too and I haven't come close making anything as beautiful as this cake of yours! Amazing woman! 

Goodness we are a match made in heaven, we love bags and baking cakes &#128522;&#128522;

Btw I googled that Marc Jacobs bag haha it's has been discontinued &#9785;&#9785;


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Novice?? I bake cakes too and I haven't come close making anything as beautiful as this cake of yours! Amazing woman!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness we are a match made in heaven, we love bags and baking cakes [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I googled that Marc Jacobs bag haha it's has been discontinued &#9785;&#9785;




Thankyou Hun. You're very kind [emoji8]
The stam bag has been discontinued but I bought mine last year on eBay in new condition for half the retail price. It retailed for around 1800-2000 here. You can still find quite a few on eBay for around half price.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

So last night I was just 'looking' online and ended up buying this bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] 

So much for culling my collection...


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Thankyou Hun. You're very kind [emoji8]
> The stam bag has been discontinued but I bought mine last year on eBay in new condition for half the retail price. It retailed for around 1800-2000 here. You can still find quite a few on eBay for around half price.




Woah that's pricey! But it's a beautiful bag! I love the shape and colour [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> So last night I was just 'looking' online and ended up buying this bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> So much for culling my collection...
> 
> View attachment 3286765




Is that Kate spade? Looks so much like MK cindy crossbody. So bought this instead of the harmony crossbody?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Is that Kate spade? Looks so much like MK cindy crossbody. So bought this instead of the harmony crossbody?




It sure is! 

I just googled MK Cindy and it is very similar. Size and shape! Gosh you really know your bags 

Oh I'm still eyeing the harmony cross body hehehe I'm still in shopping mode 

What's your next bag?


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> It sure is!
> 
> I just googled MK Cindy and it is very similar. Size and shape! Gosh you really know your bags
> 
> Oh I'm still eyeing the harmony cross body hehehe I'm still in shopping mode
> 
> What's your next bag?




I'm on a ban I still bought another maise in black from Saks 2 days ago for $160. I was already on ban, but I couldn't resist for that price. So looking forward to receive that. I am trying to let some bags go before I buy anything else. Maybe I don't need 6 Marc Jacobs Natashas. So I might sell one or two of those. Let's see.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I'm on a ban I still bought another maise in black from Saks 2 days ago for $160. I was already on ban, but I couldn't resist for that price. So looking forward to receive that. I am trying to let some bags go before I buy anything else. Maybe I don't need 6 Marc Jacobs Natashas. So I might sell one or two of those. Let's see.




$160 Aussie?? Wow that is cheap! I've never bought from Saks, I've only shopped with Nordstrom and Macys. 

I just went to the Saks website in the sale section, no KS on sale  

6 of one bag? Hahahhaha i buy multiples too!


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> $160 Aussie?? Wow that is cheap! I've never bought from Saks, I've only shopped with Nordstrom and Macys.
> 
> I just went to the Saks website in the sale section, no KS on sale
> 
> 6 of one bag? Hahahhaha i buy multiples too!




Yup, $160 Aussie and free shipping! I don't buy from macys because of their ridiculous shipping charges. Nordstrom also charges over $40 shipping for one item. I usually buy from Saks, Neiman Marcus because of their free Shipping, and Bloomingdales because they have free shipping or flat rate shipping of $15 on very often. I hate paying shipping lol. I keep checking Saks sale section, often amazing deals pop up. I bought an MZ Wallace janie last month which is adore, for $177, full price is just under $500 AUD. 
6 multiples of same bag in different color and sizes and materials is fine, isn't it? [emoji12]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Yup, $160 Aussie and free shipping! I don't buy from macys because of their ridiculous shipping charges. Nordstrom also charges over $40 shipping for one item. I usually buy from Saks, Neiman Marcus because of their free Shipping, and Bloomingdales because they have free shipping or flat rate shipping of $15 on very often. I hate paying shipping lol. I keep checking Saks sale section, often amazing deals pop up. I bought an MZ Wallace janie last month which is adore, for $177, full price is just under $500 AUD.
> 6 multiples of same bag in different color and sizes and materials is fine, isn't it? [emoji12]




No way!! That's so cheap! I don't know why I never thought to buy from Saks and Nieman, I did not know about the free shipping! You're totally right Nordstorm and Macys charge an arm and a leg for shipping. 

I hope you don't mind but you've got competition now Hahhahha I'll be checking the sale section now too [emoji4][emoji4] but you get first dibs! 

6 multiples of the same bag is totally fine for us, I don't know what others would think of us but who cares right? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> No way!! That's so cheap! I don't know why I never thought to buy from Saks and Nieman, I did not know about the free shipping! You're totally right Nordstorm and Macys charge an arm and a leg for shipping.
> 
> I hope you don't mind but you've got competition now Hahhahha I'll be checking the sale section now too [emoji4][emoji4] but you get first dibs!
> 
> 6 multiples of the same bag is totally fine for us, I don't know what others would think of us but who cares right? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Hahaha, yay for the competition! &#129303; there was only one of the ks maise as it showed sold out as soon as I finishes check out at Saks. Neiman Marcus has a $50 off $200 USD promotion sometimes, you can buy full priced items then. I don't think they have Kate spade though. I buy my MK there sometimes. Their customer service is good too. I have bought many bags from Bloomingdales because they have the best sales but I had a nightmare with them, never received my item around Christmas time. The package cleared customs and didn't make its way to me. I stayed up many many nights till 3 am to chat with their customer service but they didn't solve my problem. I eventually got my refund after 2 months from PayPal. I would still buy from them because of their sales. They are not having a shipping promotion these days so I'm not buying and I'm on a ban anyway so thats good for me [emoji4]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Hahaha, yay for the competition! &#129303; there was only one of the ks maise as it showed sold out as soon as I finishes check out at Saks. Neiman Marcus has a $50 off $200 USD promotion sometimes, you can buy full priced items then. I don't think they have Kate spade though. I buy my MK there sometimes. Their customer service is good too. I have bought many bags from Bloomingdales because they have the best sales but I had a nightmare with them, never received my item around Christmas time. The package cleared customs and didn't make its way to me. I stayed up many many nights till 3 am to chat with their customer service but they didn't solve my problem. I eventually got my refund after 2 months from PayPal. I would still buy from them because of their sales. They are not having a shipping promotion these days so I'm not buying and I'm on a ban anyway so thats good for me [emoji4]




I now remember why I deactivated my account from this purse forum years ago hahaha it's so bad for my shopping ban! Since rejoining I've bought a bag and eyeing three others (harmony included) [emoji4][emoji4] 

Chatting to you has reawakened the shopping beast in me waaaahhhh

Oh and yes I remember staying up to resolve my shopping issues or setting my alarm for 6am so I could catch 'US business hours' hahhaha 

We're crazy! (In a good way) [emoji4]

Bloomingdales - oh no! Did you end up receiving the bag eventually? Yeah that's stressful when that happens. I ordered an MK bag from Macys years ago and it arrived with a massive fold mark on the leather, unfortunately I didn't notice until weeks later. Because like you, I receive the bag but don't necessarily use it straight away. By then it was too late to return it [emoji17]

I ended up selling it as 'new with defect' 

Can you pls let me know of any good KS sales with free shipping to Oz? Hahahaha 

Thanks my newfound friend [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Hahaha, yay for the competition! &#129303; there was only one of the ks maise as it showed sold out as soon as I finishes check out at Saks. Neiman Marcus has a $50 off $200 USD promotion sometimes, you can buy full priced items then. I don't think they have Kate spade though. I buy my MK there sometimes. Their customer service is good too. I have bought many bags from Bloomingdales because they have the best sales but I had a nightmare with them, never received my item around Christmas time. The package cleared customs and didn't make its way to me. I stayed up many many nights till 3 am to chat with their customer service but they didn't solve my problem. I eventually got my refund after 2 months from PayPal. I would still buy from them because of their sales. They are not having a shipping promotion these days so I'm not buying and I'm on a ban anyway so thats good for me [emoji4]




I've bought quite a few bags from eBay.us site, sometimes I can get a really good deal with postage too. 

Just risking with all the fakes out there...I just check their feedback and their other items. 

You are a bad influence on me lady! Hahaha


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I now remember why I deactivated my account from this purse forum years ago hahaha it's so bad for my shopping ban! Since rejoining I've bought a bag and eyeing three others (harmony included) [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Chatting to you has reawakened the shopping beast in me waaaahhhh
> 
> Oh and yes I remember staying up to resolve my shopping issues or setting my alarm for 6am so I could catch 'US business hours' hahhaha
> 
> We're crazy! (In a good way) [emoji4]
> 
> Bloomingdales - oh no! Did you end up receiving the bag eventually? Yeah that's stressful when that happens. I ordered an MK bag from Macys years ago and it arrived with a massive fold mark on the leather, unfortunately I didn't notice until weeks later. Because like you, I receive the bag but don't necessarily use it straight away. By then it was too late to return it [emoji17]
> 
> I ended up selling it as 'new with defect'
> 
> Can you pls let me know of any good KS sales with free shipping to Oz? Hahahaha
> 
> Thanks my newfound friend [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




I never received the bag, as I was told it got returned to Bloomingdales, they still wouldn't refund me despite many promises by their SAs. Like it said before I was eventually refunded by PayPal. It was my MK medium cherry Selma with studs. I ended up buying from reebonz for $10 less. And turns out I didn't like it as much as I thought.. Will sell it if I get good money for it. 

You're welcome dear [emoji179] The shopping beast in me is sitting quietly at the moment, as I can't afford any bags at the moment. From my collection of 24, 10 bags have come in this year! And 5 have been sold. I've sold quite a few on eBay, but mostly new with tags. Used bags don't have a resale value, even if used once. So I carefully decide whether I really want to keep the bag and won't want to sell it once I have used it. I try to never sell a bag for a loss. 

If u sign up to Kate spade website, they have good sales often. I bought the small Merriam and the harmony from Kate spade. They were having an extra 25% off sale. Their shipping is flat $35usd to Australia on all order and it's an insane amount of money for just shipping. But they shipped express. The small Merriam retails for $526 AUD I think, and harmony retails for $335 AUD. And I paid a total of $445 including shipping, so that was a bargain in my opinion. I can't think of any other websites for ks sales at the moment. I would suggest Bloomingdales once they start a shipping promotion. I hope they do again.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I never received the bag, as I was told it got returned to Bloomingdales, they still wouldn't refund me despite many promises by their SAs. Like it said before I was eventually refunded by PayPal. It was my MK medium cherry Selma with studs. I ended up buying from reebonz for $10 less. And turns out I didn't like it as much as I thought.. Will sell it if I get good money for it.
> 
> WOW WHO KNEW PACKAGES FROM BLOOMINGDALES CAN GO MISSING NEVER TO BE FOUND. FOR SUCH A BIG COMPANY I WOULD EXPECT AN INSTANT REFUND. ITS NOT EBAY! Hahaha!
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY, PLEASE EXCUSE THE CAPS, I JUST WANT MY REPLY TO STAND OUT [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> You're welcome dear [emoji179] The shopping beast in me is sitting quietly at the moment, as I can't afford any bags at the moment. From my collection of 24, 10 bags have come in this year! And 5 have been sold. I've sold quite a few on eBay, but mostly new with tags. Used bags don't have a resale value, even if used once. So I carefully decide whether I really want to keep the bag and won't want to sell it once I have used it. I try to never sell a bag for a loss.
> 
> 10 THIS YEAR?! BUT BUT BUT .. IT'S ONLY MARCH? Hahhaha MAJOR SHOPPING SPREE 2016! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] YOU ARE SO RIGHT WITH USED BAGS, SOME TIMES IT'S JUST NOT WORTH IT TO SELL [emoji17] NOT TO MENTION THE FEES ON EBAY AND PAYPAL TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> If u sign up to Kate spade website, they have good sales often. I bought the small Merriam and the harmony from Kate spade. They were having an extra 25% off sale. Their shipping is flat $35usd to Australia on all order and it's an insane amount of money for just shipping. But they shipped express. The small Merriam retails for $526 AUD I think, and harmony retails for $335 AUD. And I paid a total of $445 including shipping, so that was a bargain in my opinion. I can't think of any other websites for ks sales at the moment. I would suggest Bloomingdales once they start a shipping promotion. I hope they do again.




WOAH THATS A GREAT BARGAIN FOR BOTH! I NEED TO GOOGLE THE SMALL MERRIAM. I GOT SO EXCITED WHEN KS OPENED IN OZ, THEN REALISED PRICES ARE X 3! 

OH YEAH IVE SUBSCRIBED TO THE KS WEBSITE, THEY HAVE MADE A RECENT CHANGE TO THE SALE SECTION. PREVIOUSLY THEY DIDN'T SHIP OUTSIDE THE USA FOR SALE ITEMS. I JUST TRIED AND IT WAS ALLOWING ME. SO THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP (DON'T KNOW IF MY HUBBY IS THANKING YOU HAHAHA). I FOUND THE HARMONY IN A LIGHT MISTY BLUE, ITS COMES TO ABOUT $311 INCLUDING SHIPPING. WHAT DO YOU RECKON? I WANT TO WAIT FOR THE FURTHER 25% OFF BUT WHO KNOWS WHEN THAT WILL HAPPEN, THEY HAD ONE RECENTLY ALREADY. WOULD LOVE YOUR EXPERT OPINION [emoji4]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Oops please read the greyed out bit as some of my reply is on that! 

My plan didn't quite work [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> WOAH THATS A GREAT BARGAIN FOR BOTH! I NEED TO GOOGLE THE SMALL MERRIAM. I GOT SO EXCITED WHEN KS OPENED IN OZ, THEN REALISED PRICES ARE X 3!
> 
> OH YEAH IVE SUBSCRIBED TO THE KS WEBSITE, THEY HAVE MADE A RECENT CHANGE TO THE SALE SECTION. PREVIOUSLY THEY DIDN'T SHIP OUTSIDE THE USA FOR SALE ITEMS. I JUST TRIED AND IT WAS ALLOWING ME. SO THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP (DON'T KNOW IF MY HUBBY IS THANKING YOU HAHAHA). I FOUND THE HARMONY IN A LIGHT MISTY BLUE, ITS COMES TO ABOUT $311 INCLUDING SHIPPING. WHAT DO YOU RECKON? I WANT TO WAIT FOR THE FURTHER 25% OFF BUT WHO KNOWS WHEN THAT WILL HAPPEN, THEY HAD ONE RECENTLY ALREADY. WOULD LOVE YOUR EXPERT OPINION [emoji4]




I was able to buy the harmony for $200 twice. Once on Bloomingdales, cancelled the order because I was unsure of the size and color. Then on Kate spade, I got it again for just under $200. And this is including shipping. I would say wait and see, you should get a good price. It's very likely that you will. But then, I don't know if this style is permanent and the color you are after. Actually, even on Nordstrom, I tried checking out with the same color that I have and the total came to $240 Australian, with shipping. So $311 is far too much. I can also keep an eye out for you if you like [emoji5]&#65039;, will let u know of I find a good deal.. I have no idea how frequently Kate spade does extra 25% off. Maybe it's not that frequent and yeah, it only just happened.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I was able to buy the harmony for $200 twice. Once on Bloomingdales, cancelled the order because I was unsure of the size and color. Then on Kate spade, I got it again for just under $200. And this is including shipping. I would say wait and see, you should get a good price. It's very likely that you will. But then, I don't know if this style is permanent and the color you are after. Actually, even on Nordstrom, I tried checking out with the same color that I have and the total came to $240 Australian, with shipping. So $311 is far too much. I can also keep an eye out for you if you like [emoji5]&#65039;, will let u know of I find a good deal.. I have no idea how frequently Kate spade does extra 25% off. Maybe it's not that frequent and yeah, it only just happened.




You are an amazing woman! Thank you for all the tips and advice, love it! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

No way I am paying $311 now, it's not even a colour I am after hehhe so thanks for stopping me from an impulse buy [emoji4]

You are the best xoxoxo


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> You are an amazing woman! Thank you for all the tips and advice, love it! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> No way I am paying $311 now, it's not even a colour I am after hehhe so thanks for stopping me from an impulse buy [emoji4]
> 
> You are the best xoxoxo




You're very welcome! Ox


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> You are an amazing woman! Thank you for all the tips and advice, love it! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> No way I am paying $311 now, it's not even a colour I am after hehhe so thanks for stopping me from an impulse buy [emoji4]
> 
> You are the best xoxoxo




I just checked online and couldn't see a good price anywhere, and the bad news is, the color mulled wine has disappeared from all stores. The best price for this bag I have found Which is around $230 is this auction on eBay, in color sweetheart pink, ending tonight:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Kate...062583?hash=item1eac058837:g:xg4AAOSw-zxWn-kd
There are a couple of them in mulled wine on eBay, lowest price $290. See if u like it in the color sweetheart pink. I have that color in maise and it's a nice color.


----------



## tonij2000

Mulled wine Maise $200 https://www.katespade.com/sale/handbags-wallets/


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I just checked online and couldn't see a good price anywhere, and the bad news is, the color mulled wine has disappeared from all stores. The best price for this bag I have found Which is around $230 is this auction on eBay, in color sweetheart pink, ending tonight:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Kate...062583?hash=item1eac058837:g:xg4AAOSw-zxWn-kd
> There are a couple of them in mulled wine on eBay, lowest price $290. See if u like it in the color sweetheart pink. I have that color in maise and it's a nice color.







tonij2000 said:


> Mulled wine Maise $200 https://www.katespade.com/sale/handbags-wallets/




Awww you two are wonderful! Now all
I need is a further 25% off and I'm set hahahha

Thank you, thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## altigirl88

My new baby I got from the outlet, Sunday! I have another KS bag, but I wanted one that was so absolutely Kate Spade-y and this &#127872; said it all for me! My other is ivory and I wanted something I could use everyday.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

altigirl88 said:


> My new baby I got from the outlet, Sunday! I have another KS bag, but I wanted one that was so absolutely Kate Spade-y and this [emoji166] said it all for me! My other is ivory and I wanted something I could use everyday.




Omg I love it! What's the name of this bag? Can you pls post more pictures...love!!!


----------



## altigirl88

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Omg I love it! What's the name of this bag? Can you pls post more pictures...love!!!



She has a crossbody strap.... She is called Murray Street Dominique.


----------



## altigirl88

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Omg I love it! What's the name of this bag? Can you pls post more pictures...love!!!



Here she is with my various items inside


----------



## chowlover2

altigirl88 said:


> She has a crossbody strap.... She is called Murray Street Dominique.




I love that!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

e





altigirl88 said:


> Here she is with my various items inside




Beautiful! Love it! Thanks for the pics [emoji4]


----------



## altigirl88

kit_kaaaaath said:


> e
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love it! Thanks for the pics [emoji4]



My pleasure! You're more than welcome!


----------



## altigirl88

chowlover2 said:


> I love that!



She is quite lovable!


----------



## coachluvver

altigirl88 said:


> My new baby I got from the outlet, Sunday! I have another KS bag, but I wanted one that was so absolutely Kate Spade-y and this [emoji166] said it all for me! My other is ivory and I wanted something I could use everyday.




Too cute!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Awww you two are wonderful! Now all
> I need is a further 25% off and I'm set hahahha
> 
> Thank you, thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Kate spade is having a further 25% off sale and the harmony crossbody is now $102usd! With shipping, it will be under $200aud. They don't have the mulled wine color but three other pretty colors. I have rose jade and cherry liquor in my cart lol.


----------



## cwc3

altigirl88 said:


> She has a crossbody strap.... She is called Murray Street Dominique.



oh my gosh, this is sooooooo pretty! I hope it is not rude to ask, do you mind to share how much is this? I love the bow, it is so cute!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Kate spade is having a further 25% off sale and the harmony crossbody is now $102usd! With shipping, it will be under $200aud. They don't have the mulled wine color but three other pretty colors. I have rose jade and cherry liquor in my cart lol.




Omg I knowwwwww hahhaahhaha I got so excited to see the email!

I've got about 6 items in my cart too, all three colours of the harmony and three wallets 

What should we do?? Hahhahahha

Are you buying both colours?


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Omg I knowwwwww hahhaahhaha I got so excited to see the email!
> 
> I've got about 6 items in my cart too, all three colours of the harmony and three wallets
> 
> What should we do?? Hahhahahha
> 
> Are you buying both colours?




Lol,maybe by buying. I must not.. But there is some excitement atleast in putting items in your cart, right? [emoji13]. Actually it's cheaper than what I paid. The maise in mulled wine. I have wanted for such a long time. Trying to resist because I have a Selma in a similar color and the harmony in that color....


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Lol,maybe by buying. I must not.. But there is some excitement atleast in putting items in your cart, right? [emoji13]. Actually it's cheaper than what I paid. The maise in mulled wine. I have wanted for such a long time. Trying to resist because I have a Selma in a similar color and the harmony in that color....




Hahahhahha I know right, I love 'add to cart' [emoji4] I feel like I'm a finally buying it all! Then I view my cart and see I'm up to $1000 plus lol then reality hits hahahha

I wanted to get the Maise in mulled wine too but I've got this bag in so many colours already (but you can never have too many of one bag right? [emoji23][emoji23]) 

Let me know what you end up doing ok, I think we have until the 7th [emoji4]


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Hahahhahha I know right, I love 'add to cart' [emoji4] I feel like I'm a finally buying it all! Then I view my cart and see I'm up to $1000 plus lol then reality hits hahahha
> 
> I wanted to get the Maise in mulled wine too but I've got this bag in so many colours already (but you can never have too many of one bag right? [emoji23][emoji23])
> 
> Let me know what you end up doing ok, I think we have until the 7th [emoji4]




The maise in mulled wine sold out and so did the harmony in rose jade. I got nothing to buy now. I actually went back to the website to buy the maise and the wallet because I just received my black maise from Saks ans guess what! Is not black, it's black/ pebble. I am so disappointed. I am not sure what I am doing with it now.. Might just sell it... But I wanted mulled wine [emoji20]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> The maise in mulled wine sold out and so did the harmony in rose jade. I got nothing to buy now. I actually went back to the website to buy the maise and the wallet because I just received my black maise from Saks ans guess what! Is not black, it's black/ pebble. I am so disappointed. I am not sure what I am doing with it now.. Might just sell it... But I wanted mulled wine [emoji20]
> View attachment 3291749




That's probably a good thing that it's sold out otherwise I'm sure you would have bought both [emoji4]

Oh no! That's happened to me before, totally suxs because we can't just walk into a store and get a refund [emoji17][emoji17] 

Did they have the wrong picture on their website? If so, they might take it back seeing it's their fault [emoji17][emoji17]

Good luck and keep me posted xoxo

Ps how can I forget to tell you ... I managed to snap up the harmony in the mystic blue! I wanted the pink too but figured it's too close in colour to the other KS I bought on the weekend


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> That's probably a good thing that it's sold out otherwise I'm sure you would have bought both [emoji4]
> 
> Oh no! That's happened to me before, totally suxs because we can't just walk into a store and get a refund [emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> Did they have the wrong picture on their website? If so, they might take it back seeing it's their fault [emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> Good luck and keep me posted xoxo
> 
> Ps how can I forget to tell you ... I managed to snap up the harmony in the mystic blue! I wanted the pink too but figured it's too close in colour to the other KS I bought on the weekend




I wasn't buying the harmony because it's a tad too small for my essentials, specially if I want to fit my bottle in it too. I was planing to get the maise. O well..
Saks is willing to refund me when I return the bag. I have a month to decide. So I might try and sell for a profit on eBay,if that doesn't happen, I will return. Let see.


----------



## altigirl88

cwc3 said:


> oh my gosh, this is sooooooo pretty! I hope it is not rude to ask, do you mind to share how much is this? I love the bow, it is so cute!



I got a good deal on her. Originally $358- 40%, and they had given me a card that got me 30% off my third purchase at the outlet, so I used that.


----------



## travelbags

altigirl88 said:


> My new baby I got from the outlet, Sunday! I have another KS bag, but I wanted one that was so absolutely Kate Spade-y and this &#127872; said it all for me! My other is ivory and I wanted something I could use everyday.


 
Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I wasn't buying the harmony because it's a tad too small for my essentials, specially if I want to fit my bottle in it too. I was planing to get the maise. O well..
> Saks is willing to refund me when I return the bag. I have a month to decide. So I might try and sell for a profit on eBay,if that doesn't happen, I will return. Let see.




Do you have to pay for the return postage? 

I reckon you can sell it for a profit on eBay!


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Do you have to pay for the return postage?
> 
> I reckon you can sell it for a profit on eBay!




I don't have to pay return postage as it was their fault. They have even promised me that I can buy it again when it comes back in stock, and they will refund me the difference. So I get to buy the black maise for $160 again... So that's good.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> I don't have to pay return postage as it was their fault. They have even promised me that I can buy it again when it comes back in stock, and they will refund me the difference. So I get to buy the black maise for $160 again... So that's good.




That's excellent! You get all the good deals! 

Pretty good customer service [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## ksgator

My Mystic Blue Maise came in! It shipped in one day and I am so happy with the color. Decided to take a pic of my new kate spade collection. I went a little overboard since the flash sale they have in Feb and bought all of these within a month.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> My Mystic Blue Maise came in! It shipped in one day and I am so happy with the color. Decided to take a pic of my new kate spade collection. I went a little overboard since the flash sale they have in Feb and bought all of these within a month.




Ooh I can't wait to receive mine! According to the courier company it is suppose to arrive on Monday yay! 

Love your collection! What's the name of the small white bag? [emoji4][emoji4] I love it!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> My Mystic Blue Maise came in! It shipped in one day and I am so happy with the color. Decided to take a pic of my new kate spade collection. I went a little overboard since the flash sale they have in Feb and bought all of these within a month.




Is the mystic blue greyish?


----------



## ksgator

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Ooh I can't wait to receive mine! According to the courier company it is suppose to arrive on Monday yay!
> 
> Love your collection! What's the name of the small white bag? [emoji4][emoji4] I love it!



Thank you!! That's awesome! You will love it! The color is literally powder blue, it is so cute! This is my favorite blue they have come out with because it is not too springy like their robins egg blue they had. I would say it's like a mixture of grey/blue/white if that makes any sense. 

The white bag is the Cedar Street Mandy in Bright White! I was able to get this on Poshmark for a great deal. They don't sell these anymore, unfortunately


----------



## Starbucks Girl

I'm new to the Purse Forum... BUT I love Kate Spade at the moment! I only have 1 Kate Spade bag... but I have 3 wallet/ card cases.... I'll post a few pictures of my handbag... & the other items I have... enjoy


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Love this bag


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Kate Spade Mini Maise in Rose Jade


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Kate Spade Card Holder


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Fancy That Wallet in Love Pink


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Kate Spade


----------



## meowmix318

Starbucks Girl said:


> I'm new to the Purse Forum... BUT I love Kate Spade at the moment! I only have 1 Kate Spade bag... but I have 3 wallet/ card cases.... I'll post a few pictures of my handbag... & the other items I have... enjoy



Welcome to tpf


----------



## altigirl88

Starbucks Girl said:


> Kate Spade Mini Maise in Rose Jade



Your little bag is adorable! I wish I could shrink the amount of items I carry so I could carry something so small! That little pink patent case with the bows on my is adorable, as well.


----------



## tonij2000

Starbucks Girl said:


> I'm new to the Purse Forum... BUT I love Kate Spade at the moment! I only have 1 Kate Spade bag... but I have 3 wallet/ card cases.... I'll post a few pictures of my handbag... & the other items I have... enjoy



Love this!


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up this Rialto Place Neda wallet at Marshalls. Love the color [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## all7s

Starbucks Girl said:


> Kate Spade Mini Maise in Rose Jade



So cute! Love the little pom too!


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Thanks got it from Amazon for about $2


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Thanks


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Right I had to really think about what was the essential that I would carry around in my bag took a while but I got a lot of fit.. keys wallet cellphone lotion lip gloss lipstick lip liner candy headphones  tissues ect


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> That's excellent! You get all the good deals!
> 
> Pretty good customer service [emoji106]&#127996;




Good for you that you ordered your items on sale. Now the mulled wine maise is in stock and I am getting the message that due to shipping restrictions, they can't ship those items to the country you have selected.


----------



## lilsunflower

bagsncakes said:


> Good for you that you ordered your items on sale. Now the mulled wine maise is in stock and I am getting the message that due to shipping restrictions, they can't ship those items to the country you have selected.


Hi All  Long time lurker here and new KS convert.

Re shipping restrictions, I manage to get round them by using a US forwarding address (to Malaysia). Have been checking the Sale section all weekend, and JUST managed to score myself a Mulled Wine Harmony Cross Body and Cliff Grey Maise for $119.25 and $156 respectively. They were out of stock, but suddenly came back on and I snapped them up. I just hope they're REALLY in stock and get shipped out soon *fingers crossed*. 

While I was shopping, I saw the Maise in Offshore and Mulled Wine back in stock too. Was so torn between all 3 colours, but already have many Navy bags, and bought the Mulled Wine Harmony and Train Car Red Cameron Street Margot ... so Cliff Grey was the winner by elimination.


----------



## ksgator

lilsunflower said:


> Hi All  Long time lurker here and new KS convert.
> 
> Re shipping restrictions, I manage to get round them by using a US forwarding address (to Malaysia). Have been checking the Sale section all weekend, and JUST managed to score myself a Mulled Wine Harmony Cross Body and Cliff Grey Maise for $119.25 and $156 respectively. They were out of stock, but suddenly came back on and I snapped them up. I just hope they're REALLY in stock and get shipped out soon *fingers crossed*.
> 
> While I was shopping, I saw the Maise in Offshore and Mulled Wine back in stock too. Was so torn between all 3 colours, but already have many Navy bags, and bought the Mulled Wine Harmony and Train Car Red Cameron Street Margot ... so Cliff Grey was the winner by elimination.



That's awesome! Great choices in color! I didn't even see the cliff grey option. Do you know when they had that up?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Good for you that you ordered your items on sale. Now the mulled wine maise is in stock and I am getting the message that due to shipping restrictions, they can't ship those items to the country you have selected.




That's the message I was telling you about, I even called their hotline and was told sale items can only be shipped to United Stated and Canada! So I was surprised when you said you were able to and I tried and was successful too. Forever grateful for that tip! 

Did you try again? Maybe just a glitch in the system? 

I received my harmony today, smaller than I expected but boy I love it! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] I want more than one colour now hahaha 

I didn't realise stock gets replenished with the sale items, I should keep trying!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

lilsunflower said:


> Hi All  Long time lurker here and new KS convert.
> 
> Re shipping restrictions, I manage to get round them by using a US forwarding address (to Malaysia). Have been checking the Sale section all weekend, and JUST managed to score myself a Mulled Wine Harmony Cross Body and Cliff Grey Maise for $119.25 and $156 respectively. They were out of stock, but suddenly came back on and I snapped them up. I just hope they're REALLY in stock and get shipped out soon *fingers crossed*.
> 
> While I was shopping, I saw the Maise in Offshore and Mulled Wine back in stock too. Was so torn between all 3 colours, but already have many Navy bags, and bought the Mulled Wine Harmony and Train Car Red Cameron Street Margot ... so Cliff Grey was the winner by elimination.




Woah cliff grey maise!! I didn't even see that the other day, i just checked this morning and they only had blue and red available 

I felt the same way when I bought mine, 1 hour later it was out of stock! I was half expecting to receive a 'sorry no stock' email after I had paid for my item


----------



## lilsunflower

ksgator said:


> That's awesome! Great choices in color! I didn't even see the cliff grey option. Do you know when they had that up?



I placed my order at 9.18pm 6 March (Malaysian time). At about 9pm I saw loads of stuff go back in stock. There were a few pink glitter bug items (card holder was going at USD21), the Offshore, Mulled Wine and Cliff Grey Maises and other stuff that I'm sure had been sold out before. I put everything in my basket just to make sure I wasn't dreaming!!! 

The Offshore and Cliff Grey were separately listed from the Mulled Wine (which was with the Mystic Blue and Cherry Liqueur). They were listed separately from each other and also more expensive. After I paid for my Cliff Grey, I checked back and it was out of stock. The Offshore went off about 10 minutes later. And the Mulled Wine about an hour later. 

Just hoping I get my shipment emails soon. Sounds too good to be true!!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Eeeeekkkkk bag arrived today! So quick! 

Love it!


----------



## ksgator

kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3294609
> View attachment 3294611
> View attachment 3294612
> 
> 
> Eeeeekkkkk bag arrived today! So quick!
> 
> Love it!



Don't you just love the color?!? Beautiful bag!!


----------



## ksgator

lilsunflower said:


> I placed my order at 9.18pm 6 March (Malaysian time). At about 9pm I saw loads of stuff go back in stock. There were a few pink glitter bug items (card holder was going at USD21), the Offshore, Mulled Wine and Cliff Grey Maises and other stuff that I'm sure had been sold out before. I put everything in my basket just to make sure I wasn't dreaming!!!
> 
> The Offshore and Cliff Grey were separately listed from the Mulled Wine (which was with the Mystic Blue and Cherry Liqueur). They were listed separately from each other and also more expensive. After I paid for my Cliff Grey, I checked back and it was out of stock. The Offshore went off about 10 minutes later. And the Mulled Wine about an hour later.
> 
> Just hoping I get my shipment emails soon. Sounds too good to be true!!



That's awesome! I really hope it goes through as planned! Give us a pic when you get your beautiful bags


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> Don't you just love the color?!? Beautiful bag!!




Yeesssssss! It's such a classy colour! Very very happy with it [emoji4] you described the colour perfectly [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> Thank you!! That's awesome! You will love it! The color is literally powder blue, it is so cute! This is my favorite blue they have come out with because it is not too springy like their robins egg blue they had. I would say it's like a mixture of grey/blue/white if that makes any sense.
> 
> The white bag is the Cedar Street Mandy in Bright White! I was able to get this on Poshmark for a great deal. They don't sell these anymore, unfortunately




You're so right! I prefer it over the robins egg blue! Love love our bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Oh and I went searching for the Mandy, found a couple on eBay [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ksgator

kit_kaaaaath said:


> You're so right! I prefer it over the robins egg blue! Love love our bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Oh and I went searching for the Mandy, found a couple on eBay [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



I'm glad you like it! Omg really that's awesome! I remember seeing a couple on eBay. I hope you get a good deal! Keep me updated


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3294609
> View attachment 3294611
> View attachment 3294612
> 
> 
> Eeeeekkkkk bag arrived today! So quick!
> 
> Love it!




Congrats! It's gorgeous, isn't it. It is definitely a little bit on the small side. But I love it. It's the perfect size for a crossbody bag. Do you wear your maise crossbody?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> I'm glad you like it! Omg really that's awesome! I remember seeing a couple on eBay. I hope you get a good deal! Keep me updated




Hahahahha will do!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

bagsncakes said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous, isn't it. It is definitely a little bit on the small side. But I love it. It's the perfect size for a crossbody bag. Do you wear your maise crossbody?




I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet, I've just been gazing at it adoringly hahaha

I don't wear my maise crossbody as I find it sits uncomfortably on me. What about you? 

Did you manage to get your order through?


----------



## bagsncakes

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet, I've just been gazing at it adoringly hahaha
> 
> I don't wear my maise crossbody as I find it sits uncomfortably on me. What about you?
> 
> Did you manage to get your order through?




I haven't worn the maise yet. That's why I was asking u.
I could place the order and I gave up [emoji4]


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Just placed my order for this beauty today! & it was such a GREAT DEAL!


----------



## Starbucks Girl

CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS BEAUTY ARRIVES
It was SUCH A GREAT DEAL 
$148 original price
$88 sale price
25% off DISCOUNT CODE --> YESPLEASE <--
****GRAND TOTAL****
$71.14 (PLUS TAX)
&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#129303;&#128525;&#128525;&#128079;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Starbucks Girl said:


> CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS BEAUTY ARRIVES
> 
> It was SUCH A GREAT DEAL
> 
> $148 original price
> 
> $88 sale price
> 
> 25% off DISCOUNT CODE --> YESPLEASE <--
> 
> ****GRAND TOTAL****
> 
> $71.14 (PLUS TAX)
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]&#129303;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]




Cute! Gotta luv the extra 25% off sales! I have a bag coming tomorrow. [emoji14]


----------



## LVLadyLover

Starbucks Girl said:


> I'm new to the Purse Forum... BUT I love Kate Spade at the moment! I only have 1 Kate Spade bag... but I have 3 wallet/ card cases.... I'll post a few pictures of my handbag... & the other items I have... enjoy



I want and LOVE this bag!


----------



## Starbucks Girl

LVLadyLover said:


> I want and LOVE this bag!



Definitely should get it... it's TINY but it's super cute to use for everyday & shopping or going out on the weekends.... plus it can fit my Samsung Note 5 with PLENTY room to spare &#128522;


----------



## liznaj

Just got this lyla weekender!


----------



## BeachBagGal

liznaj said:


> Just got this lyla weekender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295870




Cute with those stripes!


----------



## lilsunflower

ksgator said:


> That's awesome! I really hope it goes through as planned! Give us a pic when you get your beautiful bags


Woohoo!  My mulled wine harmony and cliff group maise are being shipped! It'll take at least a week for them to get to Malaysia. Waiting patiently!


----------



## Starbucks Girl

lilsunflower said:


> Woohoo!  My mulled wine harmony and cliff group maise are being shipped! It'll take at least a week for them to get to Malaysia. Waiting patiently!



My Cedar Street Cami just shipped too... should get it by Friday or Saturday this week!


----------



## QueenButtercup

My new Kate Spade Bag, a teddy bear novelty clutch! It is ADORABLE!!! I just received it an hour ago in the mail, and had purchased it immediately the day it was available online. 




And this is the gift box clutch from last season that I nabbed before it went out of stock. Both are absolutely my favorites and I'm beginning to only exclusively collect Kate Spade's novelty bags now.


----------



## chowlover2

QueenButtercup said:


> View attachment 3296844
> 
> 
> My new Kate Spade Bag, a teddy bear novelty clutch! It is ADORABLE!!! I just received it an hour ago in the mail, and had purchased it immediately the day it was available online.
> 
> View attachment 3296856
> 
> 
> And this is the gift box clutch from last season that I nabbed before it went out of stock. Both are absolutely my favorites and I'm beginning to only exclusively collect Kate Spade's novelty bags now.




Absolutely adorable!


----------



## tonij2000

QueenButtercup said:


> View attachment 3296844
> 
> 
> My new Kate Spade Bag, a teddy bear novelty clutch! It is ADORABLE!!! I just received it an hour ago in the mail, and had purchased it immediately the day it was available online.
> 
> View attachment 3296856
> 
> 
> And this is the gift box clutch from last season that I nabbed before it went out of stock. Both are absolutely my favorites and I'm beginning to only exclusively collect Kate Spade's novelty bags now.



The gift box is stunning! Can you open the teddy bear? Id like to see what it holds.


----------



## all7s

QueenButtercup said:


> View attachment 3296844
> 
> 
> My new Kate Spade Bag, a teddy bear novelty clutch! It is ADORABLE!!! I just received it an hour ago in the mail, and had purchased it immediately the day it was available online.
> 
> View attachment 3296856
> 
> 
> And this is the gift box clutch from last season that I nabbed before it went out of stock. Both are absolutely my favorites and I'm beginning to only exclusively collect Kate Spade's novelty bags now.


Both look so beautifully crafted! I totally crushed over the gift box during the holidays! Does it hold very much? 

Congrats on both your new purses!


----------



## shadowplay

My first Kate Spade purchase! I was browsing Nordstrom Rack and these two beauties had to come home with me. Leroy Street Stacy wallet ($59.97 instead of $110) and Charlotte Street Reena ($229.97 instead of $478). I love the color of the wallet, and the handbag fits all my notebooks for my work and grad school perfectly (it's currently snapped shut but can be carried open to carry more). 




(I apologize for the poor quality photo - the angle makes the handles look longer than they do in person and out of proportion).


----------



## lilsunflower

Starbucks Girl said:


> My Cedar Street Cami just shipped too... should get it by Friday or Saturday this week!



These online promo codes are killing my wallet! Am looking at your bag right now, and at 66 dollars, it's really too tempting. Have you received yours yet? Hope you can share some photos!


----------



## coachluvver

My first Kate Spade bag. Black/Cement Cedar Street Maise. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Starbucks Girl

My bag came!!!!
Kate spade cedar street cami cy blue


----------



## lilsunflower

Starbucks Girl said:


> My bag came!!!!
> Kate spade cedar street cami cy blue



And it's GORGEOUS!!! AHHH!! I'm so tempted as I don't have anything that colour and it's so pretty and such a good deal with the sale. 

I'm still waiting for a mini haul to arrive. Will post photos when they've all arrived .


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Black and gold. Always.


----------



## Metope

Starbucks Girl said:


> My bag came!!!!
> Kate spade cedar street cami cy blue



Love it! I just ordered this in hazy floral, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## kai_valentina

lilsunflower said:


> I placed my order at 9.18pm 6 March (Malaysian time). At about 9pm I saw loads of stuff go back in stock. There were a few pink glitter bug items (card holder was going at USD21), the Offshore, Mulled Wine and Cliff Grey Maises and other stuff that I'm sure had been sold out before. I put everything in my basket just to make sure I wasn't dreaming!!!
> 
> The Offshore and Cliff Grey were separately listed from the Mulled Wine (which was with the Mystic Blue and Cherry Liqueur). They were listed separately from each other and also more expensive. After I paid for my Cliff Grey, I checked back and it was out of stock. The Offshore went off about 10 minutes later. And the Mulled Wine about an hour later.
> 
> Just hoping I get my shipment emails soon. Sounds too good to be true!!



Hey, are you living in Malaysia? I never knew Kate Spade ships to Malaysia!


----------



## shadowplay

I couldn't resist picking this up with the 25% off!


----------



## tonij2000

shadowplay said:


> I couldn't resist picking this up with the 25% off!
> View attachment 3304206



Lovely, congrats!


----------



## jessca93

My 3 Kate spade bags. 2 day cations and 1 nylon backpack/purse mix


----------



## jessca93

My largest daycation rainbow stripped kate spade..perfect for work or a beach bag..luv so it


----------



## jessca93

My Fav. Daycation bag.. I luv the hedge hogs on it


----------



## lilsunflower

Part 1 of my sale haul finally arrived!


----------



## lilsunflower

Part 2 came as well . Parcels 3 and 4 will arrive early next week! Super excited.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilsunflower said:


> Part 1 of my sale haul finally arrived!




Love the harmony in Cherry Liqueur, debated this bag but I own several totes already including a harmony and got the Lacey wallet instead. Congrats on your purchase and keep us updated when the remainder of your haul arrives!


----------



## LVLadyLover

lilsunflower said:


> Part 1 of my sale haul finally arrived!


OMG, I love all your new KS bags, congrats!


----------



## tonij2000

Got this weekender from the surprise sale. Not sure about her but she is quite lovely.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lilsunflower said:


> Part 2 came as well . Parcels 3 and 4 will arrive early next week! Super excited.


  Great haul!  I love them all.  I can't wait to see the next shipment.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lilsunflower said:


> Part 2 came as well . Parcels 3 and 4 will arrive early next week! Super excited.


 


lilsunflower said:


> Part 1 of my sale haul finally arrived!


  Love this color bag!


----------



## lilsunflower

Here are the last 2 shipments! Didn't have time to photograph them nicely. My favourite is the stripy mini maise.


----------



## lilsunflower

Train car red Cameron Street Margot


----------



## lilsunflower

And lastly, the cliff grey maise! 

Everything I've posted was from the sale plus extra 25% so I'm super happy. Can't wait for summer colours to make their appearance as I need some pinks, yellows and bright blues!


----------



## lilsunflower

tonij2000 said:


> Got this weekender from the surprise sale. Not sure about her but she is quite lovely.



I think she's lovely, and looks like she can hold loads of stuff. Pretty and functional, what more can you ask for?


----------



## harley.quinn

lilsunflower said:


> Train car red Cameron Street Margot


I wanted to get this bag, but didn't cause I didn't know the color irl. Now I realized I should have. Super gorgeous!

Also, how are the black stripes with the mini maise? I'm interested but don't know how "straight" they are. I read some areas are uneven and can get to some people.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new bags from the outlet.  l love a good sale.


----------



## tonij2000

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new bags from the outlet.  l love a good sale.



Love your new bags, esp the pink crossbody!


----------



## Ness7386

Just grabbed the Astor Court Elena in bone from the outlet todauy


----------



## j4joanne

Scored this pretty girl at Winners in Vancouver for $150 - Cedar Street Small Hayden in Mint Mojito!


----------



## ScottyGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new bags from the outlet.  l love a good sale.





Ness7386 said:


> Just grabbed the Astor Court Elena in bone from the outlet todauy



Gorgeous bags - you're making me look forward to my holiday to the US to visit the S outlet again!


----------



## lilsunflower

harley.quinn said:


> Also, how are the black stripes with the mini maise? I'm interested but don't know how "straight" they are. I read some areas are uneven and can get to some people.




Black stripes have a painted effect, as if they've been painted with a brush, as opposed to being perfect straight prints. I personally really like the effect, and the stripes join together smoothly at the drama, and are symmetrical along the bag. Brought her out for the first time together and received lots of compliments. She usually sits in my larger bags and only goes out during my lunch break when all I need is a phone and small wallet.


----------



## LVLadyLover

lilsunflower said:


> Here are the last 2 shipments! Didn't have time to photograph them nicely. My favourite is the stripy mini maise.


I LOVE all your goodies!


----------



## alvie

lilsunflower said:


> And lastly, the cliff grey maise!
> 
> Everything I've posted was from the sale plus extra 25% so I'm super happy. Can't wait for summer colours to make their appearance as I need some pinks, yellows and bright blues!



Wow nice bags catches...!! &#128519; u're sooo lucky


----------



## alvie

coachluvver said:


> My first Kate Spade bag. Black/Cement Cedar Street Maise. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3299296




Super love this one &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

It isn't a bag, but I just got this new necklace - Off We Go! Sooo darn cute! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

BeachBagGal said:


> It isn't a bag, but I just got this new necklace - Off We Go! Sooo darn cute! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315678



Very cute


----------



## vt2159

I saw this cute bag and just could not leave it behind.  It holds barely anything but oh so cute!! 













http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeachBagGal

vt2159 said:


> I saw this cute bag and just could not leave it behind.  It holds barely anything but oh so cute!!
> 
> View attachment 3316005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316018
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Awww how cute! [emoji190]


----------



## chowlover2

vt2159 said:


> I saw this cute bag and just could not leave it behind.  It holds barely anything but oh so cute!!
> 
> View attachment 3316005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316018
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




That's adorable!


----------



## lcaddict

Cedar Street Maise in Delphinium!


----------



## Moonmaid

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My current Kate Spade collection.



I love the pink bag. What is that model called?


----------



## vt2159

I picked up this beauty today


----------



## vt2159

I recently started picking up a couple of the free postcards at the Kate Spade store.  I was wondering if anyone else did the same?  And they change them monthly, correct?  They are really cute!


----------



## alvie

vt2159 said:


> I saw this cute bag and just could not leave it behind.  It holds barely anything but oh so cute!!
> 
> View attachment 3316005
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316018
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Super cute..!! &#128021;&#128054;


----------



## alvie

lcaddict said:


> Cedar Street Maise in Delphinium!
> 
> View attachment 3316303



Nice color 

Why maises and haydens always come in very adorable new colors... I just can't stop to crave for the other colors.

Too bad currently my bag policy is to have one color per bag style and model. Should I change it then, haha.

How do you all think, is it okay to have same style of bag in different colors?


----------



## alvie

This is my new cherry maise &#128522;
Bought it from the web sale, but it took loooong time to arrive at my country.


----------



## chowlover2

vt2159 said:


> I picked up this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 3316752




Perfect for spring!


----------



## ksgator

Just received these goodies this past week!


----------



## ksgator

alvie said:


> This is my new cherry maise &#128522;
> Bought it from the web sale, but it took loooong time to arrive at my country.



LOVE IT! I love when they have sales on the maise bags!


----------



## ScottyGal

ksgator said:


> Just received these goodies this past week!





alvie said:


> This is my new cherry maise &#128522;
> Bought it from the web sale, but it took loooong time to arrive at my country.





vt2159 said:


> I picked up this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 3316752



Gorgeous bags! &#128537;


----------



## alvie

ksgator said:


> Just received these goodies this past week!




Love the laptop case, so cute &#10084;


----------



## ksgator

alvie said:


> Love the laptop case, so cute &#10084;



Thank you!


----------



## Mayfly285

alvie said:


> Nice color
> 
> 
> 
> Why maises and haydens always come in very adorable new colors... I just can't stop to crave for the other colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad currently my bag policy is to have one color per bag style and model. Should I change it then, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you all think, is it okay to have same style of bag in different colors?




I'm the opposite, alvie - if I love a bag, I have it in a variety of leathers and colours, purely because I know it works for me! [emoji3] In Kate Spade I have three boar skin Quinns in garnet, black and white and four Serenas (two suede) in chocolate, red, Kelly green and natural. In Mulberry, I have 11 Bayswaters, 10 Mabels, 5 Lilies and 5 Small Bayswater Satchels ... [emoji15] I'm not alone in this either, so yes, I think it's absolutely fine to duplicate a bag in different colours! [emoji6]


----------



## shadowplay

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm the opposite, alvie - if I love a bag, I have it in a variety of leathers and colours, purely because I know it works for me! [emoji3] In Kate Spade I have three boar skin Quinns in garnet, black and white and four Serenas (two suede) in chocolate, red, Kelly green and natural. In Mulberry, I have 11 Bayswaters, 10 Mabels, 5 Lilies and 5 Small Bayswater Satchels ... [emoji15] I'm not alone in this either, so yes, I think it's absolutely fine to duplicate a bag in different colours! [emoji6]




11 Bayswaters and 5 Lilies?? I think you have my dream collection [emoji7][emoji7]
I agree though. If there's a bag that suits my style, why not get it in multiple colors so I can wear it with whatever I want? it's so disappointing when I bag whose "style" suits my outfit and what I need for the day but the color clashes so I can't wear it. Getting multiples solves that problem [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Demen

lcaddict said:


> Cedar Street Maise in Delphinium!
> 
> View attachment 3316303


 
nice bag! And I luv her color ^^


----------



## jujuly

ksgator said:


> Just received these goodies this past week!



Those polka are too cute!


----------



## ksgator

jujuly said:


> Those polka are too cute!



Thanks! I never cared much for polka dots before kate spade! Now I think I might be a little obsessed


----------



## Amethystgirl

I received my first Kate Spade today. Meet Louise! 






I bought her "new without tags" on the bay and she arrived with care card and dust bag. I love the color combination and the lining, which is white with black bows. 
I am pretty new to designer handbags, but not so new that I didn't investigate fake purses, and I think everything checks out. The font is right, the leather zipper pulls have the tiny metal spade-shaped rivet, and the zippered pocket has the label with the serial code that Google identifies as the Kate Spade Louise Catherine Street bag. 
She looked a lot smaller than I expected, but she holds a ton of stuff!


----------



## Crystalina

I got this Wellesley Durham during the 25% off sale!

The shipping was fast, I just wish she came with a dust bag!




Side profile:


----------



## x_tina

My first collection of katespade. Anyone know why the dustbag is plain?


----------



## Ness7386

Just purchased this Pine Street Small Kori in posie pink from the sale section on the KS website using code YOUANDME.  I already have the Neda wallet in posie pink to match it. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Just purchased this Pine Street Small Kori in posie pink from the sale section on the KS website using code YOUANDME.  I already have the Neda wallet in posie pink to match it. Can't wait for it to arrive!




Soo cute!! Can't wait to see it! I bought a Cobble Hill Toddy and can't wait for it get here!!


----------



## janiesea3

Crystalina said:


> I got this Wellesley Durham during the 25% off sale!
> 
> The shipping was fast, I just wish she came with a dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 3323371
> 
> 
> Side profile:
> 
> View attachment 3323372




I LOVE this color!! How big is she? (Length wise)


----------



## Crystalina

janiesea3 said:


> I LOVE this color!! How big is she? (Length wise)




Thank you! It's like the perfect raspberry color! I picked because it's something I can wear year round and won't show die!

She is about 9.5" tall, 13 wide and not quite 6" deep. 

It's the perfect size for me. Also, I live the front pocket and the very structured shape!!!


----------



## lilac28

My newest KS, Emerson Place Quilted Margot.


----------



## andral5

Crystalina said:


> I got this Wellesley Durham during the 25% off sale!
> 
> The shipping was fast, I just wish she came with a dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 3323371
> 
> 
> Side profile:
> 
> View attachment 3323372



Isn't she a beauty! What's the color name?
Enjoy it!


----------



## shadowplay

lilac28 said:


> My newest KS, Emerson Place Quilted Margot.




it's beautiful! enjoy!


----------



## Mayfly285

lilac28 said:


> My newest KS, Emerson Place Quilted Margot.




Gorgeous! I love the quilting; it looks so luxurious and classy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Crystalina said:


> I got this Wellesley Durham during the 25% off sale!
> 
> The shipping was fast, I just wish she came with a dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 3323371
> 
> 
> Side profile:
> 
> View attachment 3323372


Love it! Was considering this one myself but didn't do it...enjoy!  Let us know how u like it


----------



## janiesea3

My Cobble Hill Toddy arrived today. Despite the box being damaged, she is PERFECT!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Clock tower w/ black. I think it will be fantastic year 'round!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what came in the mail today!  It's my Pine St Small Kori.  I couldn't be happier with the exception of no dust bag.  I chatted with a rep online and they're going ro mail one to me.


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Look what came in the mail today!  It's my Pine St Small Kori.  I couldn't be happier with the exception of no dust bag.  I chatted with a rep online and they're going ro mail one to me.




Love this!! I'd love to see a "mod shot" and a "what's in my bag" featuring your bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> Love this!! I'd love to see a "mod shot" and a "what's in my bag" featuring your bag! [emoji7]


Ok!  I'll do a mod shot when I get home.  Not sure about a whats in my bag though.  I don't carry interesting stuff.  Here's a quick peek inside my Wellesley Small Quinn that I'm carrying today.


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Ok!  I'll do a mod shot when I get home.  Not sure about a whats in my bag though.  I don't carry interesting stuff.  Here's a quick peek inside my Wellesley Small Quinn that I'm carrying today.




I don't carry anything exciting either! Just to show how much she will hold, though - (size-wise).  Thanks!


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> I don't carry anything exciting either! Just to show how much she will hold, though - (size-wise).  Thanks!


Here are a couple pics of how it looks on me & whats in my purse.  It really holds a lot including a 10" iPad. And there's still room for more!


----------



## Ness7386

This is my small KS collection so far.


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> Here are a couple pics of how it looks on me & whats in my purse.  It really holds a lot including a 10" iPad. And there's still room for more!




So pretty!


----------



## x_tina

Ness7386 said:


> This is my small KS collection so far.


lovely one. By the way,  can you share the longstrap of rachelle on both side? Thanks


----------



## Ammsan




----------



## Ammsan

My newest addition today. A collection o missed when it came and been hunting down this color for quite some time. Pic don't do justice; it's more trapezium shaped than rectangle. 
Got it preloved from eBay. The seller is super excellent  - sweetcakemixstore


----------



## chowlover2

Ammsan said:


> View attachment 3328549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition today. A collection o missed when it came and been hunting down this color for quite some time. Pic don't do justice; it's more trapezium shaped than rectangle.
> Got it preloved from eBay. The seller is super excellent  - sweetcakemixstore




That pink is TDF!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Here are a couple pics of how it looks on me & whats in my purse.  It really holds a lot including a 10" iPad. And there's still room for more!




Awesome! Thank you soo much for doing this! I LOVE the size of this!! This one will now definitely be on my radar!!


----------



## tonij2000

Ness7386 said:


> This is my small KS collection so far.



Nice!


----------



## Ness7386

x_tina said:


> lovely one. By the way,  can you share the longstrap of rachelle on both side? Thanks



Here is a pic of the strap on the Sml Rachelle.


----------



## Ness7386

Ammsan said:


> View attachment 3328549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition today. A collection o missed when it came and been hunting down this color for quite some time. Pic don't do justice; it's more trapezium shaped than rectangle.
> Got it preloved from eBay. The seller is super excellent  - sweetcakemixstore



Love it!


----------



## x_tina

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of the strap on the Sml Rachelle.


Thank you so much..


----------



## wifeyb

my Bon shopper [emoji177][emoji7][emoji41]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 she can carry everything AND the kitchen sink!


----------



## andral5

janiesea3 said:


> My Cobble Hill Toddy arrived today. Despite the box being damaged, she is PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328244
> View attachment 3328245
> View attachment 3328246
> View attachment 3328247
> 
> 
> 
> Clock tower w/ black. I think it will be fantastic year 'round!





Ness7386 said:


> Look what came in the mail today!  It's my Pine St Small Kori.  I couldn't be happier with the exception of no dust bag.  I chatted with a rep online and they're going ro mail one to me.



Both gorgeous! Color and everything. Enjoy!


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> This is my small KS collection so far.



Ooooh, lovely!!


----------



## alvie

janiesea3 said:


> My Cobble Hill Toddy arrived today. Despite the box being damaged, she is PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328244
> View attachment 3328245
> View attachment 3328246
> View attachment 3328247
> 
> 
> 
> Clock tower w/ black. I think it will be fantastic year 'round!



Gorgeous neutral color bag..! Is it a small one or big one?


----------



## alvie

Ness7386 said:


> This is my small KS collection so far.



Always love to see other people's collection


----------



## miley38

Love this!!! What's the material and the price tag if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## emb0314

ksgator said:


> Just received these goodies this past week!



Such a cute set &#128525;


----------



## janiesea3

alvie said:


> Gorgeous neutral color bag..! Is it a small one or big one?




This is the BIG one! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TasheRAWR

The result of a day out shopping in London! [emoji39][emoji173]&#65039; my first Kate Spade purchase - Cedar Street Lacey Wallet, Cape Drive Card Holder, Lulu Dog Keychain.


----------



## reginaPhalange

TasheRAWR said:


> The result of a day out shopping in London! [emoji39][emoji173]&#65039; my first Kate Spade purchase - Cedar Street Lacey Wallet, Cape Drive Card Holder, Lulu Dog Keychain.




Love this[emoji7] plus they had their 25% off today!


----------



## TasheRAWR

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this[emoji7] plus they had their 25% off today!




Oh, I didn't know that.
Unfortunately I only got 10% off. Oh well any discount is better than none I suppose. [emoji4] Still love everything. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

TasheRAWR said:


> The result of a day out shopping in London! [emoji39][emoji173]&#65039; my first Kate Spade purchase - Cedar Street Lacey Wallet, Cape Drive Card Holder, Lulu Dog Keychain.



Love the dog key chain


----------



## altigirl88

Today, I carried all this in my Montford Park Ashton!


----------



## TasheRAWR

meowmix318 said:


> Love the dog key chain




Saw it when in the Kate Spade shop and couldn't resist it, it was just too cute. [emoji173]&#65039; May get the polar bear keychain eventually too though! [emoji85]


----------



## Ness7386

Crystalina said:


> I got this Wellesley Durham during the 25% off sale!
> 
> The shipping was fast, I just wish she came with a dust bag!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323371
> 
> 
> Side profile:
> 
> View attachment 3323372



I sent an email to customer service asking for a dust bag for one I recently ordered from the sale page online and received in the mail a week later!  It's worth asking for.


----------



## LVLadyLover

TasheRAWR said:


> The result of a day out shopping in London! [emoji39][emoji173]&#65039; my first Kate Spade purchase - Cedar Street Lacey Wallet, Cape Drive Card Holder, Lulu Dog Keychain.


Love your KS set, congrats!


----------



## LVLadyLover

Ness7386 said:


> This is my small KS collection so far.


I Love your KS collection, very nice!


----------



## Ness7386

alvie said:


> Always love to see other people's collection



Thx


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> My Cobble Hill Toddy arrived today. Despite the box being damaged, she is PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328244
> View attachment 3328245
> View attachment 3328246
> View attachment 3328247
> 
> 
> 
> Clock tower w/ black. I think it will be fantastic year 'round!



Nice bag! I'm trying to decide what to get next.  I don't have a Maise yet.  But I really want the Lark St Dot Maddie.


----------



## Ness7386

LVLadyLover said:


> I Love your KS collection, very nice!



Thx


----------



## reginaPhalange

TasheRAWR said:


> Oh, I didn't know that.
> Unfortunately I only got 10% off. Oh well any discount is better than none I suppose. [emoji4] Still love everything. [emoji173]&#65039;




That's true, plus I think the sale may have only been on sale items. Lovely purchases though, so glad you were able to get the Lacey - I might get that colour combo as well, I'm missing a navy!


----------



## TasheRAWR

LVLadyLover said:


> Love your KS set, congrats!




Thank you  



reginaPhalange said:


> That's true, plus I think the sale may have only been on sale items. Lovely purchases though, so glad you were able to get the Lacey - I might get that colour combo as well, I'm missing a navy!




Oh that would make sense then, I don't think any of those items were on sale. They had so many colour options when I went to check for the Lacey however there was no navy options on the shop floor. Luckily when I asked they had some out the back  I'd definitely recommend this colour combo goes with everything and you can't go wrong with navy  thank you for telling me about Kate Spade and the Lacey wallet otherwise I probably wouldn't have ever checked KS out and got these lovely items!


----------



## reginaPhalange

TasheRAWR said:


> Oh that would make sense then, I don't think any of those items were on sale. They had so many colour options when I went to check for the Lacey however there was no navy options on the shop floor. Luckily when I asked they had some out the back  I'd definitely recommend this colour combo goes with everything and you can't go wrong with navy  thank you for telling me about Kate Spade and the Lacey wallet otherwise I probably wouldn't have ever checked KS out and got these lovely items!



Hmm, I'm gonna check out my local KS today or tomorrow now to see if it's still available here. No problem girl, hope you enjoy your new purchases! The real danger is when they have surprise sales or making trips to their outlet locations, the discounts are hard to walk away from[emoji6]


----------



## TasheRAWR

reginaPhalange said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna check out my local KS today or tomorrow now to see if it's still available here. No problem girl, hope you enjoy your new purchases! The real danger is when they have surprise sales or making trips to their outlet locations, the discounts are hard to walk away from[emoji6]




Have fun! [emoji2][emoji39] I wonder if they aren't selling many of the navy. Thanks, really liking the KS brand. I saw the secret admirer bag (think that's the name) I fell in love with it, so hard to resist not buying it. [emoji85] that's very true if they had a good discount I probably wouldn't have walked away without a new bag!! [emoji39][emoji23]


----------



## reginaPhalange

TasheRAWR said:


> Have fun! [emoji2][emoji39] I wonder if they aren't selling many of the navy. Thanks, really liking the KS brand. I saw the secret admirer bag (think that's the name) I fell in love with it, so hard to resist not buying it. [emoji85] that's very true if they had a good discount I probably wouldn't have walked away without a new bag!! [emoji39][emoji23]



The navy is part of the fall/winter collection, they probably had their new floorset out for spring, which is also super cute but pastels aren't for me[emoji20] Anything from previous seasons is typically in the back in the sale/clearance section or at an outlet. I just called my local store, looks like it's out of stock here but I can order it online for $79 or try an outlet which will probably have a better price!


----------



## TasheRAWR

reginaPhalange said:


> The navy is part of the fall/winter collection, they probably had their new floorset out for spring, which is also super cute but pastels aren't for me[emoji20] Anything from previous seasons is typically in the back in the sale/clearance section or at an outlet. I just called my local store, looks like it's out of stock here but I can order it online for $79 or try an outlet which will probably have a better price!




That would make sense. Yeah the spring collection in store was really cute but not for me either. I tend to go for darker colours. [emoji4] oh that sucks! [emoji29] hopefully you'll find one in an outlet but at least if you can't it's available online [emoji2]

I probably should have waited for the price to drop considering the sprint collection is out but I couldn't wait [emoji15] it's such a lovely colour and needed a new wallet as well.


----------



## shadowplay

janiesea3 said:


> My Cobble Hill Toddy arrived today. Despite the box being damaged, she is PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328244
> View attachment 3328245
> View attachment 3328246
> View attachment 3328247
> 
> 
> 
> Clock tower w/ black. I think it will be fantastic year 'round!




I would love to see more pictures of this! I'm trying to decide if I want this size or the small toddy. It's such a cute bag!


----------



## ksgator

emb0314 said:


> Such a cute set &#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## Crystalina

Ness7386 said:


> I sent an email to customer service asking for a dust bag for one I recently ordered from the sale page online and received in the mail a week later!  It's worth asking for.




Thanks for the tip, but they turned me down!!!

I sent an email last night per your suggestion.  However, they responded this morning saying they only include dust bags for handbag items that exclusively state they come with a dust bag and that the Wellesley Durham does not!  &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Ness7386

Crystalina said:


> Thanks for the tip, but they turned me down!!!
> 
> I sent an email last night per your suggestion.  However, they responded this morning saying they only include dust bags for handbag items that exclusively state they come with a dust bag and that the Wellesley Durham does not!  &#9785;&#65039;



I'm sorry. My Pine Street Small Kori didn't come with one either, but I guess the person who answered my email was nice enough to send me one anyway.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Crystalina said:


> Thanks for the tip, but they turned me down!!!
> 
> I sent an email last night per your suggestion.  However, they responded this morning saying they only include dust bags for handbag items that exclusively state they come with a dust bag and that the Wellesley Durham does not!  &#9785;&#65039;



I'd try asking your SA or someone in person, sometimes it makes a huge difference! My SM ordered me a few last fall for a bunch of my outlet bags at no charge, sent straight to my door.


----------



## Crystalina

Ness7386 said:


> I'm sorry. My Pine Street Small Kori didn't come with one either, but I guess the person who answered my email was nice enough to send me one anyway.







reginaPhalange said:


> I'd try asking your SA or someone in person, sometimes it makes a huge difference! My SM ordered me a few last fall for a bunch of my outlet bags at no charge, sent straight to my door.




Thanks ladies!

I emailed again, referencing that others have received dust bags at no charge and that I would appreciate the same high quality customer service.

I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## Ness7386

Just got this Wellesley Durham from the outlet with their 50% off sale and also used my 30% coupon from the Pop Click Fizz Event. The keychain was 40% off + an additional 30% with my coupon.


----------



## Ness7386

Crystalina said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I emailed again, referencing that others have received dust bags at no charge and that I would appreciate the same high quality customer service.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens!


I really hope it works out.


----------



## Ammsan

Ness7386 said:


> Love it!


----------



## Ammsan

chowlover2 said:


> That pink is TDF!



IKR!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Crystalina said:


> I got this Wellesley Durham during the 25% off sale!
> 
> The shipping was fast, I just wish she came with a dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 3323371
> 
> 
> Side profile:
> 
> View attachment 3323372



You inspired me to get a Durham too! I just grabbed one in black today at the outlet.


----------



## Crystalina

Ness7386 said:


> Just got this Wellesley Durham from the outlet with their 50% off sale and also used my 30% coupon from the Pop Click Fizz Event. The keychain was 40% off + an additional 30% with my coupon.




Woo hoo!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] I love it!!![emoji171][emoji169][emoji170]

I think you're really going to enjoy this bag. I just love how structured and tailored it looks!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Crystalina said:


> Woo hoo!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] I love it!!![emoji171][emoji169][emoji170]
> 
> I think you're really going to enjoy this bag. I just love how structured and tailored it looks!!!


I love that I got it for $125!


----------



## Crystalina

Ness7386 said:


> I really hope it works out.




Good news!!!!

Kate Spade wrote me back and they have agreed to send me a dust bag.

I am very impressed with their customer service and for doing the right thing.

Thank you for encouraging me to inquire about getting a dust bag. I'm so happy that I'll be able to store my bag and protect my beautiful purchase! 

[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Ness7386

Crystalina said:


> Good news!!!!
> 
> Kate Spade wrote me back and they have agreed to send me a dust bag.
> 
> I am very impressed with their customer service and for doing the right thing.
> 
> Thank you for encouraging me to inquire about getting a dust bag. I'm so happy that I'll be able to store my bag and protect my beautiful purchase!
> 
> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



That is good news! I'm so glad you didn't give up.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## lucyandlana

From the Hello Tokyo collection, lucky cat clutch


----------



## TasheRAWR

lucyandlana said:


> From the Hello Tokyo collection, lucky cat clutch




Oh so cute!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

lucyandlana said:


> From the Hello Tokyo collection, lucky cat clutch




Adorable!


----------



## meowmix318

lucyandlana said:


> From the Hello Tokyo collection, lucky cat clutch




Too cute! Can this fit a lot?


----------



## missconvy

lucyandlana said:


> From the Hello Tokyo collection, lucky cat clutch


My jaw dropped when I saw this. I love it! Must check out this Hello Tokyo you speak of.


----------



## lucyandlana

meowmix318 said:


> Too cute! Can this fit a lot?


It doesn't fit my phone :lolots:

But it does fit a card holder, lipstick etc. it's pretty small but it's so adorable so I had to get it!

encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQTFDJNzjODrd5FBnRYaqQuTYqZ0jw9bmKNfEn6M6D8U8pgjabG9g


----------



## feonalily

My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up


----------



## chowlover2

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up



Swoon!


----------



## coachluvver

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up


Beautiful!!


----------



## Ness7386

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up



It's sooo cute!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I'm definitely getting it. It's a perforated Cedar St Maise in the color Bright Cuba.


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I'm definitely getting it. It's a perforated Cedar St Maise in the color Bright Cuba.




You scored!


----------



## Ness7386

chowlover2 said:


> You scored!


----------



## TasheRAWR

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up




So adorable! Lovely colour too and love the Pom Pom charm! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sparrows1

I just got my first Kate Spade bag yesterday!


----------



## meowmix318

sparrows1 said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade bag yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3341113



I love the maise bags. Congrats.


----------



## chowlover2

sparrows1 said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade bag yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3341113



So pretty!


----------



## Ness7386

sparrows1 said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade bag yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3341113



Enjoy!


----------



## missconvy

sparrows1 said:


> I just got my first Kate Spade bag yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3341113




Awesome color combo!


----------



## missconvy

Just got this in the mail today: Cedar Street Harmony crossbody. Michael Kors saffiano star charm.


----------



## missconvy

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up





LOVE the color of this bag! Soooo cute!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I'm definitely getting it. It's a perforated Cedar St Maise in the color Bright Cuba.


That's a great price! And such a lovely summery colour too 8D


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up


Can I ask where you got the fluffy charm from? It's freaking adorable...reminds me of the soot sprites from Spirited Away, only white!


----------



## lilsunflower

This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.


----------



## lilsunflower

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



Here's what it fits inside (small wallet plus card holder/coin purse). Plus my house and car keys and Galaxy S6 phone (not pictured).


----------



## andral5

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



Awww, she's sooo cute!! Any more pics are welcomed.


----------



## chowlover2

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



So cute!


----------



## MKB0925

Just got my Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I think this is going to be my one of my favorite neutrals and I love the size!


----------



## reginaPhalange

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I think this is going to be my one of my favorite neutrals and I love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345640



I love this[emoji7] I've been looking at getting maybe an Elissa or Jensen recently and I quite like the small size. Can this comfortably fit a full size wallet, water bottle, and sunglass case?


----------



## BeachBagGal

I'm dying over the new summer collection!!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm dying over the new summer collection!!!!



I saw it yesterday and have to say the "adventure blue" is gorgeous! It wouldn't go with my wardrobe at all but maybe I could do something small such as a wallet or card case. Also, I'm loving some of the bracelets, maybe it's time to spend the rest of my gift card[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I saw it yesterday and have to say the "adventure blue" is gorgeous! It wouldn't go with my wardrobe at all but maybe I could do something small such as a wallet or card case. Also, I'm loving some of the bracelets, maybe it's time to spend the rest of my gift card[emoji7]




Totally gorgeous color! I love all the beachiness and some really cute jewelry too. You have a gift card? Luuuucky!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Totally gorgeous color! I love all the beachiness and some really cute jewelry too. You have a gift card? Luuuucky!



I really love the seahorse bangle and the one with anchors on it, too cute! Yes I received a gift card for Valentine's but I'm bag content (and actually in the process of downsizing my collection) so I've spent it on SLGs such as the Lacey, the Darla, an iPad case and I can't remember what else.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I really love the seahorse bangle and the one with anchors on it, too cute! Yes I received a gift card for Valentine's but I'm bag content (and actually in the process of downsizing my collection) so I've spent it on SLGs such as the Lacey, the Darla, an iPad case and I can't remember what else.




Yeah those bracelets are sooo cute! If you buy one please post pix! [emoji3]


----------



## emilyjustice

Just found a bunch of KS bags at my local Marshall's. Some of them were quite nice, but I'm too in-love with my current KS to entertain the idea of a new one... I'll attach a picture of the one I have now. Can't remember the name. Got it on clearance at Marshall's about a month ago. It's a bit small, so I had to downsize my wallet to a VB coin purse, but other than that, no complaints! I love that it goes with everything.


----------



## monat_haircare

I love my Wellesley Place Laurel, but it's getting very funny and saggy. Got it at an outlet just 8 months ago. Curious if anyone else is experiencing this?


----------



## monat_haircare

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



Oh my goodness!! This is so amazing! What is it called?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



So cute!


----------



## lilsunflower

monat_haircare said:


> Oh my goodness!! This is so amazing! What is it called?



Couldn't remember, but here's a screen shot.


----------



## Lauren611

I get compliments every time I carry her.


----------



## emilyjustice

Debating this one I found at Marshall's. It's really cute! But a bit too small... Anybody know the name? Anybody have it? Happy w it?


----------



## altigirl88

emilyjustice said:


> View attachment 3346877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating this one I found at Marshall's. It's really cute! But a bit too small... Anybody know the name? Anybody have it? Happy w it?



This is adorable! I want one! What was the price? Might check out my Marshall's.


----------



## MKB0925

reginaPhalange said:


> I love this[emoji7] I've been looking at getting maybe an Elissa or Jensen recently and I quite like the small size. Can this comfortably fit a full size wallet, water bottle, and sunglass case?



Yes it can...I will post later what I can fit but it does hold quite a bit w/out being too heavy!


----------



## altigirl88

monat_haircare said:


> I love my Wellesley Place Laurel, but it's getting very funny and saggy. Got it at an outlet just 8 months ago. Curious if anyone else is experiencing this?



The bag I got from the outlet just about 2-3 months is already getting saggy, too, but I think it's because I'm not storing her correctly. I haven't been stuffing her because I've used her alot, and she sits on top of a little trunk and is getting a sag/bend in the bottom.


----------



## altigirl88

feonalily said:


> My first kate spade bag. An impulse purchase that was too adorable to pass up



Omword, did you get her at the outlet? This is gorgeous!


----------



## emilyjustice

@altigirl88 I want to say it was right around $70? Not bad, but I'd love to see it go on sale haha.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



omg that is so adorable!


----------



## hazypurple

I started with the one on the left, promising this was a one off. Here we are now..
 I'm thinking about getting one of the novelty bags now.


----------



## MKB0925

hazypurple said:


> I started with the one on the left, promising this was a one off. Here we are now..
> I'm thinking about getting one of the novelty bags now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349581


----------



## andral5

hazypurple said:


> I started with the one on the left, promising this was a one off. Here we are now..
> I'm thinking about getting one of the novelty bags now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349581


----------



## feonalily

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Can I ask where you got the fluffy charm from? It's freaking adorable...reminds me of the soot sprites from Spirited Away, only white!



Sorry for the late reply. I got the poms from WetSeal. 2 for $6. If you don't have a WetSeal, you can find them on eBay/Amazon too


----------



## feonalily

altigirl88 said:


> Omword, did you get her at the outlet? This is gorgeous!



NordstromRack haha


----------



## katlovespie

My first post!! My baby Maise in blush &#128578;


----------



## amandah313

katlovespie said:


> View attachment 3355506
> 
> My first post!! My baby Maise in blush &#128578;




Lovely bag!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

katlovespie said:


> View attachment 3355506
> 
> My first post!! My baby Maise in blush &#128578;



Love the color!


----------



## Nan246

May I join you? My first is bag. Doris bag in empired red.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> May I join you? My first is bag. Doris bag in empired red.



What a pretty color and picture!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty color and picture!



Hi there!! And thanks! So happy to see you on this is thread! I crossed over from mk!  I took a break lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Hi there!! And thanks! So happy to see you on this is thread! I crossed over from mk!  I took a break lol.




Hahah I'm all over the place! KS has some fun designs and colors. [emoji3]


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Got my orchard street Penelope today in black! I love it! I've been wanting a saddle style flap bag for a while and this works perfectly (plus I don't have a black crossbody!). I think the wallet is cedar street? Not sure. The inside has black polka dots on white lining and it is so cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

radhikaa91 said:


> Got my orchard street Penelope today in black! I love it! I've been wanting a saddle style flap bag for a while and this works perfectly (plus I don't have a black crossbody!). I think the wallet is cedar street? Not sure. The inside has black polka dots on white lining and it is so cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357989
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357990



Love your Penelope! Is this the large or small? Would love to see more pix of it!


----------



## reginaPhalange

radhikaa91 said:


> Got my orchard street Penelope today in black! I love it! I've been wanting a saddle style flap bag for a while and this works perfectly (plus I don't have a black crossbody!). I think the wallet is cedar street? Not sure. The inside has black polka dots on white lining and it is so cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357989
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357990




I love the bag and I've the same wallet as you! Enjoy your purchases[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## EvieSeb5671

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your Penelope! Is this the large or small? Would love to see more pix of it!





It's the larger one I think (it retails for $325?). So I tried putting in my zip around KS wallet and it takes up a lot of space. I can also carry some hand lotion, Chapstick, my keys (would go in the zipper compartment), a tube of lipstick, one of those small pocketbac hand sanitizer a from bath and body works, a coach coin purse and my 6 plus in the non zipper pocket.  Sunnies won't fit. 







If I sacrifice the zip around wallet i could probably fit a slimmer sunglasses case but my current case is pretty bulky so definitely won't fit.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Here's a picture with just the 6 plus in the non zipper compartment and one of the slimmer KS snap closure long wallets.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

I think I'm going to be returning the penelope and keeping the wallet. I recently bought a Coach Dinky and a Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini bucket so I don't think I need another small bag in my collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

radhikaa91 said:


> It's the larger one I think (it retails for $325?). So I tried putting in my zip around KS wallet and it takes up a lot of space. I can also carry some hand lotion, Chapstick, my keys (would go in the zipper compartment), a tube of lipstick, one of those small pocketbac hand sanitizer a from bath and body works, a coach coin purse and my 6 plus in the non zipper pocket.  Sunnies won't fit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I sacrifice the zip around wallet i could probably fit a slimmer sunglasses case but my current case is pretty bulky so definitely won't fit.




Okay so the reg size. Nice bag! Thanks for all the pix. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

radhikaa91 said:


> I think I'm going to be returning the penelope and keeping the wallet. I recently bought a Coach Dinky and a Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini bucket so I don't think I need another small bag in my collection.




Yeah if you don't think you need another small bag then it's good to return it.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Faye drive small Hallie!


----------



## Nan246

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 3358397
> 
> Faye drive small Hallie!



Oh so pretty and dainty! Perfect for summer!


----------



## kitzibebe

i love Kate Spade


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

kitzibebe said:


> i love Kate Spade



I love all your pics! Espicially the arm candy


----------



## Nan246

kitzibebe said:


> i love Kate Spade



everything is so pretty.  Love the bow bracelet!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I picked up at the outlet tonight!  I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I picked up at the outlet tonight!  I love it!




Aww those flamingoes are SO cute!!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I picked up at the outlet tonight!  I love it!



so cute and fun to carry!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> so cute and fun to carry!



Yes, it is REALLY cute!  Only thing I'm not too happy with is the fact that its PVC 
I thought it was coated canvas, but it's not.  I don't feel so good about paying that kind of money for PVC.


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww those flamingoes are SO cute!!



I agree!


----------



## kitzibebe

hi! how much did you pay for that cute flamingo? are they included in the memorial day sale?


----------



## kitzibebe

Nan246 said:


> everything is so pretty.  Love the bow bracelet!



love it too&#9829; thanks


----------



## kitzibebe

ms.handbagqueen said:


> I love all your pics! Espicially the arm candy




love them too


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, it is REALLY cute!  Only thing I'm not too happy with is the fact that its PVC
> I thought it was coated canvas, but it's not.  I don't feel so good about paying that kind of money for PVC.



It's ok, it's durable and waterproof! keep the receipt and if you are not too happy return and get something else.


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> It's ok, it's durable and waterproof! keep the receipt and if you are not too happy return and get something else.


Even though I only paid $85 for it with the 60% + 30% off pop fizz clink card, it stills feels like too much for PVC.  But the bag is sooo cute!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Even though I only paid $85 for it with the 60% + 30% off pop fizz clink card, it stills feels like too much for PVC.  But the bag is sooo cute!



Great deal!!! I would keep it!


----------



## Ness7386

I went back to the outlet again today and bought the Loden in Geranium.  Once I walked out the store, I wished that I bought the Flamingo Tote. I also grabbed a matching pair of flip flops! Sorry for the bad lighting on the Loden.


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> I went back to the outlet again today and bought the Loden in Geranium.  Once I walked out the store, I wished that I bought the Flamingo Tote. I also grabbed a matching pair of flip flops! Sorry for the bad lighting on the Loden.



Love them all!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I went back to the outlet again today and bought the Loden in Geranium.  Once I walked out the store, I wished that I bought the Flamingo Tote. I also grabbed a matching pair of flip flops! Sorry for the bad lighting on the Loden.




Love the purse & flip flops! Cute!


----------



## Ness7386

chowlover2 said:


> Love them all!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love the purse & flip flops! Cute!



Thanks ladies!  I don't know which to keep and which to return?


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I don't know which to keep and which to return?




I love the flamingos!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I don't know which to keep and which to return?



Now it's cuteness overload!  Love them all.  If you got a great deal on all, keep them all.  If not I would keep the flamingo bag and the tote, of course flip flops too.  nevermind, I would keep them all! work a few hours extra and keep them. That's what I do to keep my bags.  LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I don't know which to keep and which to return?




Have to keep the flip flops and the fob. Keep one of the pink bags (look like same shade?) and/or flamingo bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Now it's cuteness overload!  Love them all.  If you got a great deal on all, keep them all.  If not I would keep the flamingo bag and the tote, of course flip flops too.  nevermind, I would keep them all! work a few hours extra and keep them. That's what I do to keep my bags.  LOL




Hehee what an enabler! [emoji14]


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Hehee what an enabler! [emoji14]


Yes, you are an enabler!  Thx &#128516;


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Have to keep the flip flops and the fob. Keep one of the pink bags (look like same shade?) and/or flamingo bag.


Yes both the Large Loden and the Small Felix are in geranium. Everytime I go to the outlet my eyes gravitate towards the Loden. But the Felix is more usable because of the size. And I want this tote too!


----------



## balletdune

Small Loden in Navy Blue. it was a gift from my mom &#128522;


----------



## MJDaisy

I picked this up at the outlet today. does anyone know if this style is made for factory?


----------



## reginaPhalange

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3361918
> 
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet today. does anyone know if this style is made for factory?



Pictures of the tag would help, since it has the item code. Also, is the Spade printed onto the bag or is it a little metal spade?


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Now it's cuteness overload!  Love them all.  If you got a great deal on all, keep them all.  If not I would keep the flamingo bag and the tote, of course flip flops too.  nevermind, I would keep them all! work a few hours extra and keep them. That's what I do to keep my bags.  LOL





BeachBagGal said:


> Have to keep the flip flops and the fob. Keep one of the pink bags (look like same shade?) and/or flamingo bag.



I returned the Large Loden and got Jules the Flamingo Tote and I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> I returned the Large Loden and got Jules the Flamingo Tote and I absolutely LOVE it!



Now you have a nice family of flamingoes! Enjoy!!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Now you have a nice family of flamingoes! Enjoy!!


Thanks Nan, I sure will.


----------



## amandah313

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my new bag from the outlet sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I returned the Large Loden and got Jules the Flamingo Tote and I absolutely LOVE it!




How cute!


----------



## MJDaisy

I ended up exchanging my navy bag I posted yesterday last night. I was torn between 2 at the store and couldn't decide and then was obsessing so I got in my car and drove an hour at 7.30pm last night lol. I exchanged the navy for this bag:  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I got it for $111. I'm going to Hawaii  in a few days so it'll be perfect for that.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MJDaisy said:


> I ended up exchanging my navy bag I posted yesterday last night. I was torn between 2 at the store and couldn't decide and then was obsessing so I got in my car and drove an hour at 7.30pm last night lol. I exchanged the navy for this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362409
> 
> 
> I got it for $111. I'm going to Hawaii  in a few days so it'll be perfect for that.



LOVE the color!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Now you have a nice family of flamingoes! Enjoy!!


I added a passport holder to my Flamingo Family!


----------



## Ness7386

MJDaisy said:


> I ended up exchanging my navy bag I posted yesterday last night. I was torn between 2 at the store and couldn't decide and then was obsessing so I got in my car and drove an hour at 7.30pm last night lol. I exchanged the navy for this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362409
> 
> 
> I got it for $111. I'm going to Hawaii  in a few days so it'll be perfect for that.



I love this color.  I would have driven the hour for this also


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I added a passport holder to my Flamingo Family!




Now that is DARN cute!


----------



## Ness7386

The surprise sale is on!  http://surprise.katespade.com/

But the prices are better in the outlet for those items that are still available there.


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Now that is DARN cute!


Thx.  I think so too!


----------



## grapegravity

Got this beautiful maise at nordstrom half yearly sale for 40% off!!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> I added a passport holder to my Flamingo Family!



Nice!! You are set for that cruise!!


----------



## Nan246

grapegravity said:


> Got this beautiful maise at nordstrom half yearly sale for 40% off!!



Very lovely color and style!


----------



## Nan246

MJDaisy said:


> I ended up exchanging my navy bag I posted yesterday last night. I was torn between 2 at the store and couldn't decide and then was obsessing so I got in my car and drove an hour at 7.30pm last night lol. I exchanged the navy for this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362409
> 
> 
> I got it for $111. I'm going to Hawaii  in a few days so it'll be perfect for that.



Great price and cool color! Have fun in Hawaii!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Nice!! You are set for that cruise!!


Yes I am, but I didn't get a wallet &#128563;


----------



## RPribyl

janiesea3 said:


> My Cobble Hill Toddy arrived today. Despite the box being damaged, she is PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328244
> View attachment 3328245
> View attachment 3328246
> View attachment 3328247
> 
> 
> 
> Clock tower w/ black. I think it will be fantastic year 'round!



I just bought the same bag . She is supposed to arrive today!  I found it on 6pm.com so I'm doubting I'll get the dust bag or such adorable wrapping but I can't wait!!!


----------



## janiesea3

RPribyl said:


> I just bought the same bag . She is supposed to arrive today!  I found it on 6pm.com so I'm doubting I'll get the dust bag or such adorable wrapping but I can't wait!!!




Yay!! Did you get her?! Do you LOVE it???


----------



## RPribyl

janiesea3 said:


> Yay!! Did you get her?! Do you LOVE it???



I did!  And I do!  I was thinking it was going to be structured but I'm so happy she's not!  LOVE all the compartments.  I have a feeling this is one bag I'll keep forever.  She has the same appeal to me as my well loved Lucky Modest Stash bag.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Today I'm carrying the Jules tote in light pink.


----------



## bensmom243

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3361918
> 
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet today. does anyone know if this style is made for factory?



I know you have already returned this, but you don't know the name by any chance?  I love it!


----------



## MJDaisy

bensmom243 said:


> I know you have already returned this, but you don't know the name by any chance?  I love it!



i think it was the aubrey or audrey! i hope that helps!


----------



## Nan246

Alliekatt29 said:


> Today I'm carrying the Jules tote in light pink.



Love this! Cute charms too!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Thank you!


----------



## andral5

grapegravity said:


> Got this beautiful maise at nordstrom half yearly sale for 40% off!!



Oh myyyy, so pretty!! What's the color?


----------



## grapegravity

andral5 said:


> Oh myyyy, so pretty!! What's the color?


 thanks! The color is pink blush.


----------



## Rikilove10

Another great Macy's clearance deal: an additional 25% off the $98 clearance price! The straps detach so that the bag can be used as a clutch, but, I like the shoulder bag option best. I have a Kate Spade gold mini wallet at home that matches perfectly.


----------



## meowmix318

Rikilove10 said:


> Another great Macy's clearance deal: an additional 25% off the $98 clearance price! The straps detach so that the bag can be used as a clutch, but, I like the shoulder bag option best. I have a Kate Spade gold mini wallet at home that matches perfectly.



Love the color


----------



## Tamelimul

My first post EVER.. Just purchased this lovely bag pre-loved for my birthday. It is my understanding that it was limited edition? Anywho, I think she is beautiful! 

9Sorry if my pictures were not done correctly-advice/help is appreciated!)


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> My first post EVER.. Just purchased this lovely bag pre-loved for my birthday. It is my understanding that it was limited edition? Anywho, I think she is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 9Sorry if my pictures were not done correctly-advice/help is appreciated!)




Love this!!!! What is it called?!


----------



## Tamelimul

KCeboKing said:


> Love this!!!! What is it called?!




It is the Museum Mile City Duffle! I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Ness7386

My Flamingo's went to work with me today!


----------



## paula3boys

Ness7386 said:


> My Flamingo's went to work with me today!




Love the pink zipper on it


----------



## Ness7386

Thx.  I think its just so cute!


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> My Flamingo's went to work with me today!



Love that!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> My Flamingo's went to work with me today!



SO cute!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Thx ladies!


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> It is the Museum Mile City Duffle! I can't wait to use it!




I would feel the same! It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Tamelimul

KCeboKing said:


> I would feel the same! It is gorgeous!!



I actually received it in the mail yesterday and don't love it.. =(


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> I actually received it in the mail yesterday and don't love it.. =(




Oh no! [emoji20] what do you not love about it?


----------



## Tamelimul

I think I thought it would be more comfortable on the arm..it's kinda stiff and bulky. I like that it's so big BUT maybe not to only be meant to wear in the elbow if that makes sense.


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> I think I thought it would be more comfortable on the arm..it's kinda stiff and bulky. I like that it's so big BUT maybe not to only be meant to wear in the elbow if that makes sense.




I think it does.  That's a bummer. . What are you going to do now? Return it?


----------



## Tamelimul

I can't return it because I purchased it on Poshmark and already "accepted" it... I'll probably just keep it in my armoire lol


----------



## valleyd

Hello everyone! I am desperately trying to locate/purchase the Kate Spade turnlock shoulder bag that is featured in the movie Click. (I know, 10 years ago, but still...) any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> I can't return it because I purchased it on Poshmark and already "accepted" it... I'll probably just keep it in my armoire lol




Boo.   I hope you didn't pay a lot for it to just sit and look pretty! Maybe you can attach a strap so you could use it on your shoulder?


----------



## Ness7386

I didn't have an all white bag and have been wanting one with texture so I grabbed this beauty today.  It's the Newbury Lane Small Rachelle with caning. The outlet 60% + 20% off sale is still going strong!


----------



## Tamelimul

I ended up listing it lol... You were right, no need to keep it in the closet when someone else can enjoy it =)


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> I didn't have an all white bag and have been wanting one with texture so I grabbed this beauty today.  It's the Newbury Lane Small Rachelle with caning. The outlet 60% + 20% off sale is still going strong!



Wow ness so pretty! I want one!!! I'm not near an outlet&#128530;


----------



## Nan246

Tamelimul said:


> I ended up listing it lol... You were right, no need to keep it in the closet when someone else can enjoy it =)



I wonder if you can get a black strap and attach it to the handles. I'm getting bothered with handbags without straps too.


----------



## Ness7386

Thx Nan. Do you want me to go to the outlet and get one for you and mail it? You can pay me via PayPal


----------



## Ness7386

Here are 2 other bags that I bought yesterday, but they're for my co-worker.  After discounts the tote was $50.88 and the crossbody was $89.28


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> I ended up listing it lol... You were right, no need to keep it in the closet when someone else can enjoy it =)




True true.  Did you just put it back on Poshmark then? Now you will have to buy a new bag! Darn, right? Lol


----------



## Tamelimul

KCeboKing said:


> True true.  Did you just put it back on Poshmark then? Now you will have to buy a new bag! Darn, right? Lol



I listed it on Mercuri- I like that app a lot better- But, yes! I will be on the hunt for another bag!


----------



## KCeboKing

Tamelimul said:


> I listed it on Mercuri- I like that app a lot better- But, yes! I will be on the hunt for another bag!




Nice! I've never even heard of that one!!


----------



## Tamelimul

KCeboKing said:


> Nice! I've never even heard of that one!!



Just noticed I spelled it wrong&#128553; It's actually mercari but they are similar to Poshmark but you don't pay any fees. Same rules, seller doesn't get paid unless you approve. I've had good luck with it.


----------



## jcnc

Ness7386 said:


> I didn't have an all white bag and have been wanting one with texture so I grabbed this beauty today.  It's the Newbury Lane Small Rachelle with caning. The outlet 60% + 20% off sale is still going strong!



Your white bag is sooo elegant! is it saffiano leather?



Ness7386 said:


> Here are 2 other bags that I bought yesterday, but they're for my co-worker.  After discounts the tote was $50.88 and the crossbody was $89.28



Wow! those are sme great finds! Your co-workers must be really excited


----------



## jcnc

I was looking for a white(ish) purse for a while and finally bought this New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria (Porcelain/Black). Took her out for the first time today but the magnetic flap seems to be off. It opens far more easily than i would like it to ..... hmmmmm.......


----------



## Ness7386

jcnc said:


> Your white bag is sooo elegant! is it saffiano leather?
> 
> Wow! those are sme great finds! Your co-workers must be really excited



Yes, it is saffiano although there really isn't much leather due to the caning.  I love it!

Yes, she was very happy with her new purse & tote!


----------



## fametiara

lilsunflower said:


> This is currently my favourite KS bag. Am getting far more use from it than my larger bags. Normally carry it inside a larger bag when I go to work, or as a cross-body with a tote when I've got loads of stuff. When I step out of the office for lunch or nearby I'll just grab this and leave the larger bag in my room.



OMG super cute!!!


----------



## andral5

jcnc said:


> I was looking for a white(ish) purse for a while and finally bought this New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria (Porcelain/Black). Took her out for the first time today but the magnetic flap seems to be off. It opens far more easily than i would like it to ..... hmmmmm.......



Ooooh, she's so darling!!


----------



## jasmin9zq

Just bought from BELK, they took 25% off so I got it for a steal!! Plus I got another 20% off coupon im gonna use for the wallet!


----------



## donutsprinkles

After donating away all my "fun" bags that I never wore, I wanted something that would be a nice summer color and zip completely with crossbody strap (hands-free summer!).

I've been sitting on this for a couple of weeks because I thought I might return it because it arrived *SO* dirty. Thought it might be permanent staining.
Anyway, I was able to clean away all the black oil and scuff marks and decided to keep it. This is my first Kate Spade, so I was a little bit disappointed in the _cheap_, _thin_ hangtag that has absolutely no branding on it and wobbly stitching.

..........Here is my Kate Spade Cameron Street Margot in Skyblue!
(Edited to add: spoke too soon, the black scuffs reappeared again after twenty minutes. Not sure how to remove them or if it's safe to try To).


----------



## fametiara

MJDaisy said:


> I ended up exchanging my navy bag I posted yesterday last night. I was torn between 2 at the store and couldn't decide and then was obsessing so I got in my car and drove an hour at 7.30pm last night lol. I exchanged the navy for this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362409
> 
> 
> I got it for $111. I'm going to Hawaii  in a few days so it'll be perfect for that.


oh so beautiful!! what color is that?


----------



## MKB0925

donutsprinkles said:


> After donating away all my "fun" bags that I never wore, I wanted something that would be a nice summer color and zip completely with crossbody strap (hands-free summer!).
> 
> I've been sitting on this for a couple of weeks because I thought I might return it because it arrived *SO* dirty. Thought it might be permanent staining.
> Anyway, I was able to clean away all the black oil and scuff marks and decided to keep it. This is my first Kate Spade, so I was a little bit disappointed in the _cheap_, _thin_ hangtag that has absolutely no branding on it and wobbly stitching.
> 
> ..........Here is my Kate Spade Cameron Street Margot in Skyblue!
> (Edited to add: spoke too soon, the black scuffs reappeared again after twenty minutes. Not sure how to remove them or if it's safe to try To).
> View attachment 3383410



What a gorgeous color! Did you try non alcohol baby wipes or rub lightly with a magic eraser?


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Here is my Cedar Street Hayden the regular size. I bought it from the PINKLIGHT sale.


----------



## donutsprinkles

MKB0925 said:


> What a gorgeous color! Did you try non alcohol baby wipes or rub lightly with a magic eraser?


Ah, maybe I should have! I only did a baby wipe and the leather cleaner. I was afraid I was going to ruin the blue color in that area. I don't know what that persistent stain was. They only have 2 left (both of which I rejected lol), so it really bothered me as I want that bag in that color


----------



## KCeboKing

I just got this Friday! During the Deal of The Day! Cobble Hill Toddy! I've wanted a Cobble Hill for a long time, but never found one big enough! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Loving it so far!


----------



## BeachBagGal

KCeboKing said:


> I just got this Friday! During the Deal of The Day! Cobble Hill Toddy! I've wanted a Cobble Hill for a long time, but never found one big enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386248
> 
> 
> Loving it so far!



Looks so nice and soft! Does the handle stay down if you wear it crossbody?


----------



## rugchomp

bluejay21 said:


> Okay, these are my Kate Spade bags.
> 
> Gold Coast Maryanne tote


Wow classic but still chic!


----------



## KCeboKing

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so nice and soft! Does the handle stay down if you wear it crossbody?



So soft! I love it! I think it stays up, but does not get in the way.  I've never noticed it anyway.


----------



## Ness7386

While we were in Pensacola, FL for my uncles funeral this weekend, I decided to stop by the outlets in Foley, AL. The KS Outlet is still running the 60% + 20% off!  They even had an additional 20% off the clearance bags in the back of the store that are normally not part of the promotions.  Soooo, for myself I bought this Maple Court Linzi for $79.99, the Maple Court Cyndy for $35.20 & a keychain for $12.48.  For my sister I bought the Bridge Place Neda wallet for $35.20.  I'm soo happy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> While we were in Pensacola, FL for my uncles funeral this weekend, I decided to stop by the outlets in Foley, AL. The KS Outlet is still running the 60% + 20% off!  They even had an additional 20% off the clearance bags in the back of the store that are normally not part of the promotions.  Soooo, for myself I bought this Maple Court Linzi for $79.99, the Maple Court Cyndy for $35.20 & a keychain for $12.48.  For my sister I bought the Bridge Place Neda wallet for $35.20.  I'm soo happy!


Oh wow very nice and great deals!


----------



## meowmix318

Ness7386 said:


> While we were in Pensacola, FL for my uncles funeral this weekend, I decided to stop by the outlets in Foley, AL. The KS Outlet is still running the 60% + 20% off!  They even had an additional 20% off the clearance bags in the back of the store that are normally not part of the promotions.  Soooo, for myself I bought this Maple Court Linzi for $79.99, the Maple Court Cyndy for $35.20 & a keychain for $12.48.  For my sister I bought the Bridge Place Neda wallet for $35.20.  I'm soo happy!


I am sorry to hear about your loss  but I like your beautiful pieces.


----------



## AuntJulie

Ness7386 said:


> While we were in Pensacola, FL for my uncles funeral this weekend, I decided to stop by the outlets in Foley, AL. The KS Outlet is still running the 60% + 20% off!  They even had an additional 20% off the clearance bags in the back of the store that are normally not part of the promotions.  Soooo, for myself I bought this Maple Court Linzi for $79.99, the Maple Court Cyndy for $35.20 & a keychain for $12.48.  For my sister I bought the Bridge Place Neda wallet for $35.20.  I'm soo happy!



You've got great taste!  I just got my first KS..the watermelon large Hayden. It's beautiful. Most of my bags are MK, but I'm branching out. 

What do you think of the Elodie or the Loryn?  I've also been trying to find the Popsicle tote but it's gone, gone, gone!  Your flamingo bag is the cutest!  I love it!


----------



## missconvy

Hallie Tote I've been really enjoying recently


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Maise coin purse


----------



## reginaPhalange

missconvy said:


> Hallie Tote I've been really enjoying recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392227


I love the details of this bag, it's so adorable!


----------



## Ness7386

meowmix318 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your loss  but I like your beautiful pieces.


Thank you!


----------



## Ness7386

AuntJulie said:


> You've got great taste!  I just got my first KS..the watermelon large Hayden. It's beautiful. Most of my bags are MK, but I'm branching out.
> 
> What do you think of the Elodie or the Loryn?  I've also been trying to find the Popsicle tote but it's gone, gone, gone!  Your flamingo bag is the cutest!  I love it!


Thx, I started out my collection with MK also. I like both the Elodie & the  Loryn.  It would be a hard decision for me to chose.  Let me know which you go with!


----------



## Demen

Shan9jtsy said:


> Maise coin purse
> 
> View attachment 3392304


It's super cute ^^


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Kate Spade Maise bag in Pink found on clearance at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Such a great find since the Maise is being discontinued and I love your set up in the back, I need better organization for my bags and shoes!


----------



## tnguyen87

Love!! How much was it?


----------



## tnguyen87

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Kate Spade Maise bag in Pink found on clearance at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## mrskolar09

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Kate Spade Maise bag in Pink found on clearance at Nordstrom rack.



Your closet/wardrobe is beautiful!  So is the bag, I love that pink


----------



## feni

Tiffanyinnc said:


> View attachment 3384989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Cedar Street Hayden the regular size. I bought it from the PINKLIGHT sale.


 Is this the large size? How much was it during the sale? Thanks..


----------



## Kharris332003

My Kate Spade crocodile embossed tote from 2010. I use it every day to take my laptop to work. I recently bought the cherry key ring. I'm obsessed with cherries.


----------



## Mimi_09

Shan9jtsy said:


> Maise coin purse
> 
> View attachment 3392304





Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3405203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kate Spade crocodile embossed tote from 2010. I use it every day to take my laptop to work. I recently bought the cherry key ring. I'm obsessed with cherries.



KS made super cute charms and key rings, love them!


----------



## lilac28

At outlet last nite doing a return and this cutie behind the counter caught my eye! It was a return and the only left , I think its cuter than the original FP version . It's got a great large slide pocket under the flap.


----------



## Ness7386

My Pine Street Small Corey came to work with me to today.


----------



## Miss BB

Lauren611 said:


> View attachment 3346844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get compliments every time I carry her.


ok so I just bought the small loden in* bougainvillea pink... Is this the same color ?? does it go with a lot ??  I love the style....just worried about the BRIGHT PINK......thoughts????*


----------



## euliandra

Something new from hubby!


----------



## Miss BB

View attachment 3409263

View attachment 3409263


NEED ADVISE !  Keep or return ? This was at Nordstrom RACK...only color was *bougainvillea pink.  What do you think ????? It's soooooo BRIGHT........however I do wear mostly neutrals..........*


----------



## euliandra

My vote is, keep! Gorgeous and eye catching bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3409267
> View attachment 3409263
> View attachment 3409264
> View attachment 3409263
> 
> 
> NEED ADVISE !  Keep or return ? This was at Nordstrom RACK...only color was *bougainvillea pink.  What do you think ????? It's soooooo BRIGHT........however I do wear mostly neutrals..........*



I really like it...such a great pop of color!


----------



## Miss BB

euliandra said:


> My vote is, keep! Gorgeous and eye catching bag!


Thanks !  It was 159.00 hence the GUILT !!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3409267
> View attachment 3409263
> View attachment 3409264
> View attachment 3409263
> 
> 
> NEED ADVISE !  Keep or return ? This was at Nordstrom RACK...only color was *bougainvillea pink.  What do you think ????? It's soooooo BRIGHT........however I do wear mostly neutrals..........*


It's a nice pop of color for summer and especially since you wear neutrals. If you don't think you'll wear it then return for something else.


----------



## BeachBagGal

euliandra said:


> Something new from hubby!


Cute. What color is this?


----------



## Ness7386

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3409267
> View attachment 3409263
> View attachment 3409264
> View attachment 3409263
> 
> 
> NEED ADVISE !  Keep or return ? This was at Nordstrom RACK...only color was *bougainvillea pink.  What do you think ????? It's soooooo BRIGHT........however I do wear mostly neutrals..........*


I love it!   It would add a nice pop of color to your neutral outfits


----------



## euliandra

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute. What color is this?



Geranium. Red-pinkish color. Simple yet very nice bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Got these at the outlet for my sister:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I also got two more cardholders (same colours) for myself and some earrings[emoji5]


----------



## Freetofly

This is my first proper forum post after lurking here for a while. I wanted to see what you guys thought of my bag. I love the design, but it's not proven to be very practical for my lifestyle. I wanted it as a work bag for days where I don't have too much to carry with me, but as it turns out it's not even big enough for that. I usually carry an umbrella, purse, phone, house keys, water bottle, some meds and a packet of tissues as the bare minimum. They struggle to all fit in the bag so I'm not 100% sure I want to keep it now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Not a bag, but my new turtle earrings. [emoji173]️ them! Even the eyes have stones. So cute! [emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Freetofly said:


> This is my first proper forum post after lurking here for a while. I wanted to see what you guys thought of my bag. I love the design, but it's not proven to be very practical for my lifestyle. I wanted it as a work bag for days where I don't have too much to carry with me, but as it turns out it's not even big enough for that. I usually carry an umbrella, purse, phone, house keys, water bottle, some meds and a packet of tissues as the bare minimum. They struggle to all fit in the bag so I'm not 100% sure I want to keep it now.
> 
> View attachment 3413721
> View attachment 3413722
> View attachment 3413723


That bag comes in a size larger than the one you have if you love the design. I haven't seen that colour recently but that style is still at the outlet in coral, light blue, and in black. I believe outlets are currently doing 50/20 at the moment!


----------



## Freetofly

reginaPhalange said:


> That bag comes in a size larger than the one you have if you love the design. I haven't seen that colour recently but that style is still at the outlet in coral, light blue, and in black. I believe outlets are currently doing 50/20 at the moment!


Thanks for the info. Is that just US outlets doing that offer at the moment? I live in the UK, the nearest outlet is a good few hours drive away so I don't want to go only to find that there's no deals on.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Freetofly said:


> Thanks for the info. Is that just US outlets doing that offer at the moment? I live in the UK, the nearest outlet is a good few hours drive away so I don't want to go only to find that there's no deals on.


I'm in Canada so I know it's the current promotion here and in the US, not sure about other countries. Maybe try calling and asking?


----------



## Ness7386

Freetofly said:


> This is my first proper forum post after lurking here for a while. I wanted to see what you guys thought of my bag. I love the design, but it's not proven to be very practical for my lifestyle. I wanted it as a work bag for days where I don't have too much to carry with me, but as it turns out it's not even big enough for that. I usually carry an umbrella, purse, phone, house keys, water bottle, some meds and a packet of tissues as the bare minimum. They struggle to all fit in the bag so I'm not 100% sure I want to keep it now.
> 
> View attachment 3413721
> View attachment 3413722
> View attachment 3413723


I really like.  I like the separate zippered compartments for security and the open space in the center for easy access.  I hope you find it useful!


----------



## red.doll

There are already so many fake kate spade bags around. How are you able to know if it is authentic or not? Anything to look out for?


----------



## red.doll

Do all kate spade bags have ykk zippers?


----------



## red.doll

I have this one


----------



## red.doll

I have this


----------



## red.doll

I have this


----------



## red.doll

Hoarded these babies from last year. They will be given as gifts to sisters


----------



## red.doll

When is the next big kate spade sale?


----------



## Glttglam

My first Kate Spade, Montford Park Ashton satchel in patent leather


----------



## KCeboKing

red.doll said:


> I have this



I have this bag! I LOVE it!!


----------



## fantome14

Scored this on clearance at TJ Maxx. Loooove the color!


----------



## betty_boop

Got this today.. The seahorse totally caught my attention


----------



## reginaPhalange

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3424325
> 
> 
> Got this today.. The seahorse totally caught my attention


I love all the colours in this bag[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3424325
> 
> 
> Got this today.. The seahorse totally caught my attention



That is SO cute!!!! I love all the different seahorse items.


----------



## meowmix318

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3424325
> 
> 
> Got this today.. The seahorse totally caught my attention


Very cute


----------



## Kalaloch

Can anyone identify which Kate Spade bag this is?


----------



## ehmashoes

I just got a Wellesley Mini Rachelle in Pebble/Black during their recent sale! I didn't realize just how tiny it was going to be, but I still really like it. It holds my wallet, iPhone 6, keys, and a chapstick.


----------



## Danzie89

I'm in love!!


----------



## Danzie89

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3424325
> 
> 
> Got this today.. The seahorse totally caught my attention



OMG. I was thissss close to buying this one online, but I decided I wanted last year's Hanna "Walk on the Wild Side" a bit more. I love those colors though!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Danzie89 said:


> I'm in love!!



So cute!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## MagdelynO

Just got this lovely bag!


----------



## Glttglam

MagdelynO said:


> View attachment 3433648
> 
> 
> Just got this lovely bag!


Very nice! What is it called?


----------



## MagdelynO

Glttglam said:


> Very nice! What is it called?



Small adrien


----------



## lilac28

Marshalls find, medium harmony in clock tower. Finally the perfect bag


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3438707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls find, medium harmony in clock tower. Finally the perfect bag


Such a pretty colour and one of my favourite style bags by KS, enjoy[emoji5]


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a pretty colour and one of my favourite style bags by KS, enjoy[emoji5]



Aw thx! And Thx to u I did not keep the dented pink tote, this one is in perfect condition. I think it will be more durable than the Tory Burch York tote? I could not get past that centre compartment


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> Aw thx! And Thx to u I did not keep the dented pink tote, this one is in perfect condition. I think it will be more durable than the Tory Burch York tote? I could not get past that centre compartment


It's definitely much more durable and resistant than the TB York - I've had to take mine in for repairs thrice whereas my Harmony has no issues even though I never baby it nor do I keep it stuffed when it's not in use.


----------



## KaseyHK

got these lovely banana coin bag and mini wristlet recently. my first Kate Spade items. very satisfied with the quality.


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> got these lovely banana coin bag and mini wristlet recently. my first Kate Spade items. very satisfied with the quality.



Banana is so cute! Will you post a pic of inside? Curious what fits inside.


----------



## LVLadyLover

I recently purchased all these beauties last Friday and Saturday for my Birthday! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## meowmix318

LVLadyLover said:


> I recently purchased all these beauties last Friday and Saturday for my Birthday! I'm in LOVE!



Wonderful gifts and happy birthday!


----------



## KaseyHK

there's not much space inside. but i can put a bunch of keys into it and in fact i bought it for this purpose. i think it can hold a lipstick or two. by the way, i'm not sure if it's the shape of it or its newness, it's not easy to zip/ unzip.



BeachBagGal said:


> Banana is so cute! Will you post a pic of inside? Curious what fits inside.


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> there's not much space inside. but i can put a bunch of keys into it and in fact i bought it for this purpose. i think it can hold a lipstick or two. by the way, i'm not sure if it's the shape of it or its newness, it's not easy to zip/ unzip.



Oh okay. Thx for the info. [emoji3]


----------



## karylicious

fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3418351
> 
> 
> Scored this on clearance at TJ Maxx. Loooove the color!



Gorgeous


----------



## aaforpurses

I would love to own the jazz things up cat small hayden... heart says yes, wallet says no!


----------



## reginaPhalange

aaforpurses said:


> I would love to own the jazz things up cat small hayden... heart says yes, wallet says no!


I love that collection especially the mixtape coin purse!


----------



## aaforpurses

ahhhh!! so cute!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This is my new favorite girlie bag--Shelley Poplar Street in Rosey and Black, with this fabulous off-centered bow.  I happened to stroll into the retail store in Fashion Island, Newport Beach and inquired about this style, and the SA looked it up on the website and voila!!! it was on sale with an extra 25% off.  So I ordered it at $209.00


----------



## Freetofly

elisabettaverde said:


> This is my new favorite girlie bag--Shelley Poplar Street in Rosey and Black, with this fabulous off-centered bow.  I happened to stroll into the retail store in Fashion Island, Newport Beach and inquired about this style, and the SA looked it up on the website and voila!!! it was on sale with an extra 25% off.  So I ordered it at $209.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440947
> View attachment 3440948
> View attachment 3440949
> View attachment 3440950


So gorgeous! Congrats on the find


----------



## BeachBagGal

elisabettaverde said:


> This is my new favorite girlie bag--Shelley Poplar Street in Rosey and Black, with this fabulous off-centered bow.  I happened to stroll into the retail store in Fashion Island, Newport Beach and inquired about this style, and the SA looked it up on the website and voila!!! it was on sale with an extra 25% off.  So I ordered it at $209.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440947
> View attachment 3440948
> View attachment 3440949
> View attachment 3440950


Super cute and girly!


----------



## andral5

elisabettaverde said:


> This is my new favorite girlie bag--Shelley Poplar Street in Rosey and Black, with this fabulous off-centered bow.  I happened to stroll into the retail store in Fashion Island, Newport Beach and inquired about this style, and the SA looked it up on the website and voila!!! it was on sale with an extra 25% off.  So I ordered it at $209.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440947
> View attachment 3440948
> View attachment 3440949
> View attachment 3440950



Lovely bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Thanks ladies for the kind words!! I always feel like wearing a flouncy dress when I look at this bag.


----------



## MJDaisy

using my bag and new fun wallet today. perfect summer colors.


----------



## dgphoto

MJDaisy said:


> using my bag and new fun wallet today. perfect summer colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442231



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I am in love with this bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## reginaPhalange

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3457212
> View attachment 3457213
> View attachment 3457214


Love this, I wish they made key holders for the specialty boutiques[emoji7] Enjoy!


----------



## linhdao

My new bag. The onlly problem is the magnetic clap and it is a little big for my everyday use


----------



## Freetofly

@HampsteadLV The keyholder looks great! I'm going to look for one in the near future, so my keys don't scratch my bags.


----------



## Mayfly285

elisabettaverde said:


> This is my new favorite girlie bag--Shelley Poplar Street in Rosey and Black, with this fabulous off-centered bow.  I happened to stroll into the retail store in Fashion Island, Newport Beach and inquired about this style, and the SA looked it up on the website and voila!!! it was on sale with an extra 25% off.  So I ordered it at $209.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440947
> View attachment 3440948
> View attachment 3440949
> View attachment 3440950



She is so, so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## AndieRose

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!







Does anyone have an idea what the name of this Kate Spade handbag is????? 

Thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

AndieRose said:


> View attachment 3468342
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what the name of this Kate Spade handbag is?????
> 
> Thanks


It's the Kate Spade Charles Street Kenton


----------



## YellowBuggie

My very first leather bag purchase, and quite a good one in my opinion!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Ness7386 said:


> While we were in Pensacola, FL for my uncles funeral this weekend, I decided to stop by the outlets in Foley, AL. The KS Outlet is still running the 60% + 20% off!  They even had an additional 20% off the clearance bags in the back of the store that are normally not part of the promotions.  Soooo, for myself I bought this Maple Court Linzi for $79.99, the Maple Court Cyndy for $35.20 & a keychain for $12.48.  For my sister I bought the Bridge Place Neda wallet for $35.20.  I'm soo happy!



I love the scalloped edges on the blue bag. Cute!


----------



## Ness7386

YellowBuggie said:


> I love the scalloped edges on the blue bag. Cute!


Thanks

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## maisonindigo

My budding Kate Spade collection  
I couldn't resist the cute little banana coin purse, and I absolutely LOVE Maise. and to be honest I can't see myself stopping here, I'd totally buy it in more colours if I found a good deal.


----------



## Freetofly

maisonindigo said:


> My budding Kate Spade collection
> I couldn't resist the cute little banana coin purse, and I absolutely LOVE Maise. and to be honest I can't see myself stopping here, I'd totally buy it in more colours if I found a good deal.


Cute bags! I love Maise bags too, they're just such a nice shape.


----------



## chicspade

Here are all of mine. My most worn bag in my entire collection has to be my Wellesley Small Rachelle!


----------



## Lickerly

Just added this beautiful bag to my collection today because I have been waiting to find it in mulled wine for over a year with no luck. This bag is actually in mahogany. I have horrible lighting (pics are flash and no flash), but this color is very similar to mulled wine. Wondering if anyone knows if there is actually a difference between mahogany and mulled wine?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lickerly said:


> Just added this beautiful bag to my collection today because I have been waiting to find it in mulled wine for over a year with no luck. This bag is actually in mahogany. I have horrible lighting (pics are flash and no flash), but this color is very similar to mulled wine. Wondering if anyone knows if there is actually a difference between mahogany and mulled wine?


Lovely choice! I don't think there's an actual difference, they often release the same colours but with different names over the years. I have a wallet in Mulled Wine and it's really similar to Mahogany, I'll try and get a comparison picture next time I'm at Kate Spade[emoji5]


----------



## Jessicanadine85

Lickerly said:


> Just added this beautiful bag to my collection today because I have been waiting to find it in mulled wine for over a year with no luck. This bag is actually in mahogany. I have horrible lighting (pics are flash and no flash), but this color is very similar to mulled wine. Wondering if anyone knows if there is actually a difference between mahogany and mulled wine?



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Hi guys. I've been a huge MK fan for years now however I've just decided to change it up and sell them all off and I've purchased my first ever Kate spade bag which I cannot wait to receive!!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

kate spade crossbody primrose hill little Kaelin in black with gold hardwares


----------



## Van1601

Hello,
Yesterday, I received my Kate Spade -Cedar Street Small Hayden in the mail from Macy's.
my question is does this purse suppose to have this noticeable stitching on the sides. I only own one other Kate Spade which is the Harmony but the stitching on this Hayden seems like they were trying to cover up a tear or something.
Is there anyone with this style that can tell me if this stitching is suppose to be there?
Thank you.


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

Van1601 said:


> Hello,
> Yesterday, I received my Kate Spade -Cedar Street Small Hayden in the mail from Macy's.
> my question is does this purse suppose to have this noticeable stitching on the sides. I only own one other Kate Spade which is the Harmony but the stitching on this Hayden seems like they were trying to cover up a tear or something.
> Is there anyone with this style that can tell me if this stitching is suppose to be there?
> Thank you.



Could you post a picture? It would help.


----------



## Van1601

MissK@KateSpade said:


> Could you post a picture? It would help.


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

Hmmm... I've never noticed that on any other Hayden bags. It does look like it might be there because of a tear.


----------



## elation

Van1601 said:


> Hello,
> Yesterday, I received my Kate Spade -Cedar Street Small Hayden in the mail from Macy's.
> my question is does this purse suppose to have this noticeable stitching on the sides. I only own one other Kate Spade which is the Harmony but the stitching on this Hayden seems like they were trying to cover up a tear or something.
> Is there anyone with this style that can tell me if this stitching is suppose to be there?
> Thank you.



Hmm mine does not have this stitching there..



Maybe you can take it back and ask if they can swap it for another one?


----------



## Lalawmu

chicspade said:


> Here are all of mine. My most worn bag in my entire collection has to be my Wellesley Small Rachelle!


Beauties!!


----------



## Van1601

elation said:


> Hmm mine does not have this stitching there..
> View attachment 3486595
> 
> 
> Maybe you can take it back and ask if they can swap it for another one?



Thank you all for your responses! I thought it was odd.
I returned it.


----------



## Philomena88

Hello everyone,

I am a relatively new member (i.e. very few posts) and cannot start a new thread, so am posting here. I would very much appreciate your advice about exchanging a new Kate Spade bag.

I bought the On Pointe swan bag directly from the website, but got a very old-looking piece - discolored golden handles, worn-off suede etc. I ordered and exchange, but the new bag's handles are also discolored (pic attached). At this point, I am honestly tired - I do not want to fall into another exchange cycle, even if they offer to re-exchange it, as there is no guarantee the third piece will also not have some defect. Should I just suck it and keep the bag (it is a beautiful bag which I love, and other than the handles is in pristine condition), or should I return it for a full refund? Are somewhat discolored handles (that will get probably worn anyway) not so bad after all?

Thanks so much!

Best,

Philomena


----------



## ampavlinac

Philomena88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a relatively new member (i.e. very few posts) and cannot start a new thread, so am posting here. I would very much appreciate your advice about exchanging a new Kate Spade bag.
> 
> I bought the On Pointe swan bag directly from the website, but got a very old-looking piece - discolored golden handles, worn-off suede etc. I ordered and exchange, but the new bag's handles are also discolored (pic attached). At this point, I am honestly tired - I do not want to fall into another exchange cycle, even if they offer to re-exchange it, as there is no guarantee the third piece will also not have some defect. Should I just suck it and keep the bag (it is a beautiful bag which I love, and other than the handles is in pristine condition), or should I return it for a full refund? Are somewhat discolored handles (that will get probably worn anyway) not so bad after all?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Philomena



I actually think the handles look cool? I'm assuming, though, that they wouldn't be intentionally aged like that. I *really* want the On Pointe satchel and fulfill all my Björk dreams.


----------



## Philomena88

Heh, thanks! I am thinking of keeping the bag anyway - the discoloration on the handles is not obvious unless you are looking really close. Otherwise the bag is in really perfect condition, and looks gorgeous and unique.
If you are interested in getting the bag, I think KS has a 25% off sale now (right after I ordered it, too!). On eBay it is already being resold for outrageous prices.

Best,

Philomena


----------



## laurg22

stalked this bag for months ! I'm here in canada and it was selling for 478 canadian and finally today i found it at the outlet for about 70 to 75 percent off the retail price


----------



## laurg22




----------



## KCeboKing

laurg22 said:


> View attachment 3495112
> View attachment 3495113
> View attachment 3495114



Where did you get the key holder?!


----------



## laurg22

KCeboKing said:


> Where did you get the key holder?!


I got it recently during a Kate spade hautelook sale ! They sadly had one but I think they pop up once in a while


----------



## reginaPhalange

laurg22 said:


> stalked this bag for months ! I'm here in canada and it was selling for 478 canadian and finally today i found it at the outlet for about 70 to 75 percent off the retail price
> View attachment 3495111





laurg22 said:


> View attachment 3495112
> View attachment 3495113
> View attachment 3495114


Such great pieces, did you find them all at the outlet?


----------



## laurg22

reginaPhalange said:


> Such great pieces, did you find them all at the outlet?


The bag is from the outlet it was transferred from a retail store the wallet is from Yorkdale Kate spade in Toronto I bought it last November  the key case is from a hautelook sale last month and the cosmetic pouch is from winners here in Canada it's like tjmaxx here in Canada


----------



## ampavlinac

Philomena88 said:


> Heh, thanks! I am thinking of keeping the bag anyway - the discoloration on the handles is not obvious unless you are looking really close. Otherwise the bag is in really perfect condition, and looks gorgeous and unique.
> If you are interested in getting the bag, I think KS has a 25% off sale now (right after I ordered it, too!). On eBay it is already being resold for outrageous prices.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Philomena


You know I had a little extra cash from a side job and I was literally about to pull the trigger and then I saw it was sold out. Sadness.


----------



## KCeboKing

laurg22 said:


> I got it recently during a Kate spade hautelook sale ! They sadly had one but I think they pop up once in a while



Ah damn! Thanks! I will need to start keeping my out for them now! I feel like I've only seen a few pictures of them so they must be super hard to come by! It's adorable btw!


----------



## reginaPhalange

laurg22 said:


> The bag is from the outlet it was transferred from a retail store the wallet is from Yorkdale Kate spade in Toronto I bought it last November  the key case is from a hautelook sale last month and the cosmetic pouch is from winners here in Canada it's like tjmaxx here in Canada


That's amazing, I haven't seen many transfers at the Vaughan Mills outlet, I feel like TPO and Niagara always get them. I definitely need to stop off at a Winners next time I'm passing by, I always feel like they're hit or miss plus I don't have the patience.


----------



## Still_Learning!

tonij2000 said:


> I don't know the name of this but it's a small nylon bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my card case.


So pretty!


----------



## Still_Learning!

laurg22 said:


> View attachment 3495112
> View attachment 3495113
> View attachment 3495114


I love the foxes!


----------



## Mayfly285

Still_Learning! said:


> I love the foxes!



Me too! [emoji252]


----------



## Kyi

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone had a size comparison of the Mini Rachelle bag to the Mini Maise or Hanna bag? I have a Mini Maise but it is too small to fit my Note 5 phone. I want to get another small purse but I want to make sure my phone will fit inside! I know the Mini Rachelle is slightly larger than the Maise and the Hanna is a bit bigger than that, but I don't want to make the same mistake of buying a purse online that cannot fit my giant phone. Thanks!


----------



## laurg22

KCeboKing said:


> Ah damn! Thanks! I will need to start keeping my out for them now! I feel like I've only seen a few pictures of them so they must be super hard to come by! It's adorable btw!


No problem ! I know they have had them on gilt also and even in Japan ! Keep checking Nordstrom rack online and in store they pop up I'm in Canada and they don't sell them here at all only the outlet version of the key case but the quality isn't that good I had one and it broke  so I returned it


----------



## laurg22

Still_Learning! said:


> I love the foxes!


Thanks so much ! I was shocked to find it at a winners for 29 bucks such a deal and it holds a lot I think it's an outlet piece


----------



## Alegra

obsessed with my new mini I just picked up from the St. Augustine outlet 




http://forum.purseblog.com/media/new-kate-spade-mini.904/full


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Alegra said:


> obsessed with my new mini I just picked up from the St. Augustine outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/media/new-kate-spade-mini.904/full


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

It's so cute! I love the color


----------



## OhKae

My FAV Kate spade piece, my Emerson place! (Sorry the picture isn't so great I took it on my iPad)


----------



## Cghm

Hello! I'm new to this forum but would be glad for some advice!   I recently purchased the Cameron Street Neema and she arrived but I've found out that there are some slight scratches on the inner magnetic clasp. Are these normal and should I return it or live with it?  thanks in advance!


----------



## Cghm

Cghm said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum but would be glad for some advice!   I recently purchased the Cameron Street Neema and she arrived but I've found out that there are some slight scratches on the inner magnetic clasp. Are these normal and should I return it or live with it?  thanks in advance!


Sorry I forgot to add a photo! Thanks so much!


----------



## mishgrish

Cghm said:


> Sorry I forgot to add a photo! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3511212



I don't think they are normal do I'd def try to return just to feel happier about your purchase. Although since it is the internal clasp it doesn't seem that big of an issue if you decide to keep it!


----------



## Cghm

mishgrish said:


> I don't think they are normal do I'd def try to return just to feel happier about your purchase. Although since it is the internal clasp it doesn't seem that big of an issue if you decide to keep it!


Thanks for your reply! I think I'll return the bag as I don't exactly feel very comfortable with the many scratches :/


----------



## keishapie1973

I found this bag in Marshall's today. I put it on hold for my 17 year old daughter so that I could research it first. It's cute but I'm new to KS. Is this an outlet style? I couldn't find much info on it. I think it's called the Bond Street Doreen saddle bag. Thanks...[emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I found this bag in Marshall's today. I put it on hold for my 17 year old daughter so that I could research it first. It's cute but I'm new to KS. Is this an outlet style? I couldn't find much info on it. I think it's called the Bond Street Doreen saddle bag. Thanks...[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3522327


Based on the logo it's an older style outlet bag - the style's cute though, similar to the Orchard Street Penelope [emoji5]


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> Based on the logo it's an older style outlet bag - the style's cute though, similar to the Orchard Street Penelope [emoji5]



Thank you. I searched and couldn't find anything. This helps....[emoji847]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I searched and couldn't find anything. This helps....[emoji847]


No problem! I personally haven't seen that exact bag but have seen others with the same logo several seasons back so it should be authentic. If your daughter is specifically looking for a KS I'd check out the outlet - they did 70% off all purchases last week for no reason so it's safe to say they'll do something similar for Black Friday. If you're in the US they also have online surprise sales (up to 75% off). Hope that helps[emoji5]


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> No problem! I personally haven't seen that exact bag but have seen others with the same logo several seasons back so it should be authentic. If your daughter is specifically looking for a KS I'd check out the outlet - they did 70% off all purchases last week for no reason so it's safe to say they'll do something similar for Black Friday. If you're in the US they also have online surprise sales (up to 75% off). Hope that helps[emoji5]



Great info!!! I've been buying her MK but since she has a few of those, I want to try KS. They have some cute designs. I do receive the surprise sales emails. I think I will hold out for that or go to the outlet. Thanks. You've been very helpful....[emoji16]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> Great info!!! I've been buying her MK but since she has a few of those, I want to try KS. They have some cute designs. I do receive the surprise sales emails. I think I will hold out for that or go to the outlet. Thanks. You've been very helpful....[emoji16]


No problem[emoji5] Be sure to post any future KS purchases!


----------



## Mol_e

This is my kate spade new york 'grove court lainey' leather tote, purchased from a consignment shop. I started collecting older Kate Spade purses.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> No problem! I personally haven't seen that exact bag but have seen others with the same logo several seasons back so it should be authentic. If your daughter is specifically looking for a KS I'd check out the outlet - they did 70% off all purchases last week for no reason so it's safe to say they'll do something similar for Black Friday. If you're in the US they also have online surprise sales (up to 75% off). Hope that helps[emoji5]





reginaPhalange said:


> No problem[emoji5] Be sure to post any future KS purchases!



I ended up ordering this bag from the surprise sale. I was watching the same one on eBay for $35 more. I think my daughter will like this one better. Ordered it Monday and it's already "out for delivery"... [emoji16]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I ended up ordering this bag from the surprise sale. I was watching the same one on eBay for $35 more. I think my daughter will like this one better. Ordered it Monday and it's already "out for delivery"... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3529329


That's great, hope she likes it! Mulled Wine is a gorgeous colour[emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I ended up ordering this bag from the surprise sale. I was watching the same one on eBay for $35 more. I think my daughter will like this one better. Ordered it Monday and it's already "out for delivery"... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3529329


Cute! Post pix when it arrives.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> That's great, hope she likes it! Mulled Wine is a gorgeous colour[emoji5]





BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Post pix when it arrives.



Thanks!!! Yes, I will.... [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Picked up this cutie on the sale. Wishbone necklace. [emoji173]️


----------



## heiress-ox

keishapie1973 said:


> I ended up ordering this bag from the surprise sale. I was watching the same one on eBay for $35 more. I think my daughter will like this one better. Ordered it Monday and it's already "out for delivery"... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3529329


I ordered the same in 3 different shades. My order arrived today and one of the bags was not shipped out despite being charged.

So now off to ebay it is for me!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

My aunt's purse! But she recently sold it to someone who loves it more than she does


----------



## KCeboKing

girlsweetyyy said:


> My aunt's purse! But she recently sold it to someone who loves it more than she does



Wow! I love that!!


----------



## Chrissquasi

I just purchased this during the second to last 75% sale. For the life of me I cannot remember the name or even official color of this bag although I would recognize it once heard. Any help would be appreciated! Edited to add that I finally found it! It's the Henderson Street Sawyer in Urchin Pink/Black.


----------



## Legallyfatma

I purchased this bag from shopbop i thought the color would be lighter but oh well i still love it . This is the Sparrow in Earthen Root


----------



## Chrissquasi

I think that color is a great neutral, much like the MK Dark Dune.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Chrissquasi said:


> I think that color is a great neutral, much like the MK Dark Dune.


That's exactly what it reminded me of!


----------



## Glttglam

Legallyfatma said:


> I purchased this bag from shopbop i thought the color would be lighter but oh well i still love it . This is the Sparrow in Earthen Root


This bag is so beautiful[emoji2] I have never seen it before.


----------



## alleon

I received my Kate Spade Cedar Street bag in Nightlife Blue which I bought during the cyber monday week sale on Amazon. The bag came down to USD$141.29 _delivered_ to Australia! I'm so impressed shipping was free and my order arrived in just under two weeks  My first KS bag and I love the colour and the shape! .


----------



## husbandintrouble

A while back I spilled wine on my wife's purse, which happened to be one of her favorites.  This is the only picture I have of it but I think I remember her telling me at some point that it was a Kate Spade.  Can anyone verify this and if so, where can I get another one?  I've searched all over google images (even used this image to search with) and haven't had any luck.  I'm hoping one of you fine purse lovers can help me out.


----------



## Trauma

[QUOTE="alleon, post: 30876286, member: 482656"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
The color! I love it.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

I got this one for Christmas the small Pippa.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I got this one for Christmas the small Pippa.


While shopping at the outlet, I picked up this one 75% off!!! 35.00! I couldn't pass that up


----------



## HampsteadLV

Tiffanyinnc said:


> While shopping at the outlet, I picked up this one 75% off!!! 35.00! I couldn't pass that up



BeAutiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

HampsteadLV said:


> BeAutiful! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


>


Found this KS at my thrift store for $2.

Anyone know the name?

It is a metallic silver color.


----------



## rubydeuby

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!


I'm a recently new Kate Spade lover!  Was recently in Vegas, fell in love with her purses, and purchased my first one at the store in the Pallazo.  I'm now searching ebay, but boy is it tough to determine what's real and what's not (and I've done a ton of research).  My biggest confusion is whether or not her leather bags have the metal label on the front.  How about these two:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...401706?hash=item5b313243ea:g:uUMAAOSwEzxYawpS
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...629357?hash=item3f7304ba6d:g:ycIAAOSw44BYZqCW


----------



## BeachBagGal

rubydeuby said:


> I'm a recently new Kate Spade lover!  Was recently in Vegas, fell in love with her purses, and purchased my first one at the store in the Pallazo.  I'm now searching ebay, but boy is it tough to determine what's real and what's not (and I've done a ton of research).  My biggest confusion is whether or not her leather bags have the metal label on the front.  How about these two:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...401706?hash=item5b313243ea:g:uUMAAOSwEzxYawpS
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...629357?hash=item3f7304ba6d:g:ycIAAOSw44BYZqCW



The second one definitely looks like an outlet bag, not sure about first one(thinking it might be from outlet?). The outlet bags usually have kate spade written interior linings. Lots of times the outlet bags will have plates on the front instead of the gold embossed name. Not always the case though, but typically from what I have seen. Anyone else have any more info feel free to chime in. Hope that helps. [emoji3]

Edit - looking at first pic again I do believe it was from the outlet cause I can see the kate spade written lining peeking out a tiny bit in the 1st pic.


----------



## rubydeuby

BeachBagGal said:


> The second one definitely looks like an outlet bag, not sure about first one(thinking it might be from outlet?). The outlet bags usually have kate spade written interior linings. Lots of times the outlet bags will have plates on the front instead of the gold embossed name. Not always the case though, but typically from what I have seen. Anyone else have any more info feel free to chime in. Hope that helps. [emoji3]
> 
> Edit - looking at first pic again I do believe it was from the outlet cause I can see the kate spade written lining peeking out a tiny bit in the 1st pic.



Gosh! Wow!  Thanks for responding so quickly.  So, is purchasing an outlet bag not a genuine kate spade, or is it just lesser quality kate spade?  Also, from what I'm hearing, if I want the genuine kate spade handbag, I should be looking for the gold embossed leather label rather than the metal label as well as a lining without any writing?


----------



## BeachBagGal

rubydeuby said:


> Gosh! Wow!  Thanks for responding so quickly.  So, is purchasing an outlet bag not a genuine kate spade, or is it just lesser quality kate spade?  Also, from what I'm hearing, if I want the genuine kate spade handbag, I should be looking for the gold embossed leather label rather than the metal label as well as a lining without any writing?


Sure thing! [emoji3]

An outlet bag is still a kate spade bag, it's just made for the outlet and not the boutique. It's not necessarily lesser quality, but lots of times the details and quality aren't on par with boutique. It kinda just depends. Confusing. I know. [emoji14]

Each boutique line at kate spade has a different lining. For example, the Cobble Hill has a striped lining (I love it!), which is typically black and white or beige and white. I'm most familiar with the Cobble Hill lining because I tend to favor it and most of my bags come from
that line. I'm less familiar with the other boutique lines. I do know that the outlet bags tend to have the kate spade writing in them, colors can vary. I bought my first ks outlet bag recently (only one I own). I have to say it's pretty good quality (did my research first). 

Outlet bags are marked down lower than boutique bags and they often have regular extra % off sales. There are a lot of sellers that won't list a bag as an outlet bag and the sell price can be a bit inflated. If you're ever concerned of outlet vs boutique, and authenticity, def post on this forum. There are a lot of knowledgeable folks around. [emoji3]

Hope that helps! Oh and def post pix of any new goodies! [emoji3]


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Tiffanyinnc said:


> While shopping at the outlet, I picked up this one 75% off!!! 35.00! I couldn't pass that up


Which outlet was this bag bought in? I can not locate it anywhere. Thanks


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

It was the Miromar Outlet in Estero,FL


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Tiffanyinnc said:


> It was the Miromar Outlet in Estero,FL


Thank you for the reply. Did you happen to notice if they had anymore?


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Your welcome. I only saw one of this bag. It's possible there could have been more. I went the day after Christmas and it was very crowded.


----------



## rubydeuby

rubydeuby said:


> I'm a recently new Kate Spade lover!  Was recently in Vegas, fell in love with her purses, and purchased my first one at the store in the Pallazo.  I'm now searching ebay, but boy is it tough to determine what's real and what's not (and I've done a ton of research).  My biggest confusion is whether or not her leather bags have the metal label on the front.  How about these two:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...401706?hash=item5b313243ea:g:uUMAAOSwEzxYawpS
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...629357?hash=item3f7304ba6d:g:ycIAAOSw44BYZqCW


Thanks again for all your help.  I've really been doing my homework and came across these two listed on ebay.  They look really fake - bad fakes.  Am I correct?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...065973?hash=item237b095ab5:g:v~8AAOSwdzVXujDw
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...047345?hash=item3f65dee9f1:g:5JAAAOSwvg9XdUVh


----------



## LeilaCreates

My husband gave me this bag (Kate Spade Cameron Street Holly) for Christmas.


----------



## rubydeuby

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!


My first KS purchase!  I'm thrilled. It  just arrived yesterday.  I ordered off of Kate's website.  It was already on sale, plus an additional 30% off.


----------



## Glttglam

rubydeuby said:


> My first KS purchase!  I'm thrilled. It  just arrived yesterday.  I ordered off of Kate's website.  It was already on sale, plus an additional 30% off.


It's gorgeous![emoji2] What is this bag called?


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Very nice  I haven't seen one like that.


----------



## rubydeuby

Glttglam said:


> It's gorgeous![emoji2] What is this bag called?



It's called Cherry Street Small Phoebe.  I just love it!  I'm still searching around on ebay looking for purses.  I've seen a lot of fakes.  Makes me very nervous.  I'm wondering if all KS purses have the little, cloth tag/label sewn into the lining because I see a lot, on ebay, that don't.  And when I email seller asking about it, they don't get back to me, so I'm assuming that inside tag/label is crucial for a genuine KS purse?


----------



## Glttglam

rubydeuby said:


> It's called Cherry Street Small Phoebe.  I just love it!  I'm still searching around on ebay looking for purses.  I've seen a lot of fakes.  Makes me very nervous.  I'm wondering if all KS purses have the little, cloth tag/label sewn into the lining because I see a lot, on ebay, that don't.  And when I email seller asking about it, they don't get back to me, so I'm assuming that inside tag/label is crucial for a genuine KS purse?


I'm really not sure. I haven't had that many Kate Spade purses yet. So I don't know that much about their usual layout. But the ones I have had do have the label.


----------



## BeachBagGal

rubydeuby said:


> My first KS purchase!  I'm thrilled. It  just arrived yesterday.  I ordered off of Kate's website.  It was already on sale, plus an additional 30% off.



How cute and congrats!! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

rubydeuby said:


> It's called Cherry Street Small Phoebe.  I just love it!  I'm still searching around on ebay looking for purses.  I've seen a lot of fakes.  Makes me very nervous.  I'm wondering if all KS purses have the little, cloth tag/label sewn into the lining because I see a lot, on ebay, that don't.  And when I email seller asking about it, they don't get back to me, so I'm assuming that inside tag/label is crucial for a genuine KS purse?



I'll have to check out mine and get back to you. I believe they all have some sort of tag sewn into lining. Are they just not posting pix of it or they saying it doesn't have a tag?


----------



## mrskolar09

I sold my only KS (a rose gold glitter Taden tote) a while back as it just didn't fit my needs, but I had been watching this on Poshmark for a little over a year and the price finally tempted me too much and I got it.  I know it's probably just an older outlet bag, but I just love the quilted bows.  
I'm thinking it needs a fob though, to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrskolar09 said:


> I sold my only KS (a rose gold glitter Taden tote) a while back as it just didn't fit my needs, but I had been watching this on Poshmark for a little over a year and the price finally tempted me too much and I got it.  I know it's probably just an older outlet bag, but I just love the quilted bows.
> I'm thinking it needs a fob though, to brighten it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3586143


i like it, and agree w/you... it needs a bright fob or puff or keychain or something!


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm thinking of getting the Minnie fob, but am not 100% sure if it would look okay.


----------



## Staxx

Brought this on sale recently to be used for work, not so sure about it though. The leather is a bit stiffer than I'm used to but I absolutely adore the colour and the size fits everything I need for work, also it's obviously good quality!


----------



## MKB0925

mrskolar09 said:


> I sold my only KS (a rose gold glitter Taden tote) a while back as it just didn't fit my needs, but I had been watching this on Poshmark for a little over a year and the price finally tempted me too much and I got it.  I know it's probably just an older outlet bag, but I just love the quilted bows.
> I'm thinking it needs a fob though, to brighten it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3586143



I really like this bag...a great neutral color!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Staxx said:


> Brought this on sale recently to be used for work, not so sure about it though. The leather is a bit stiffer than I'm used to but I absolutely adore the colour and the size fits everything I need for work, also it's obviously good quality!
> View attachment 3591637


Very nice color! Pretty bag


----------



## mrskolar09

MKB0925 said:


> I really like this bag...a great neutral color!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mrskolar09

Staxx said:


> Brought this on sale recently to be used for work, not so sure about it though. The leather is a bit stiffer than I'm used to but I absolutely adore the colour and the size fits everything I need for work, also it's obviously good quality!
> View attachment 3591637



That's a lovely color!


----------



## Staxx

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Very nice color! Pretty bag





mrskolar09 said:


> That's a lovely color!



Thanks! I thought so too, it's what I really fell in love with when I first saw the bag


----------



## lilac28

Orchard St Mena, love all the compartments! 60% off


----------



## lilac28

And the Emerson Place Maci also outlet find. This one did not have the wrinkles in the leather so I exchanged the harmony tote for it. Couldn't resist the quilted leather


----------



## debssx3

Staxx said:


> Brought this on sale recently to be used for work, not so sure about it though. The leather is a bit stiffer than I'm used to but I absolutely adore the colour and the size fits everything I need for work, also it's obviously good quality!
> View attachment 3591637



This one is pretty


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3596245
> View attachment 3596246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orchard St Mena, love all the compartments! 60% off


This is cute, which outlet was this at?


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> This is cute, which outlet was this at?


Thx! This was at VM, they added more deletes on Friday (posted to outlet thread )


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> Thx! This was at VM, they added more deletes on Friday (posted to outlet thread )


Did they have any Cedar Street or Orchard Street bags/wallets? I was told that TPO received mostly novelty pieces and will be receiving more Cedar Street items this month.


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> Did they have any Cedar Street or Orchard Street bags/wallets? I was told that TPO received mostly novelty pieces and will be receiving more Cedar Street items this month.



They only had 1 cedar street Jensen in mahogany, nothing else in that line that I recall and the harmony totes were gone. I didn't look at the wallets. Surprised TPO had some Intel, I am always told they don't know that they'd be getting in .


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> They only had 1 cedar street Jensen in mahogany, nothing else in that line that I recall and the harmony totes were gone. I didn't look at the wallets. Surprised TPO had some Intel, I am always told they don't know that they'd be getting in .


I think a lot of the Cedar Street line was sent to TPO based on both of the SAs I spoke to. They usually say they're unsure because it's hard to put things on hold since they have a lot of traffic at that location so things sell out. I've found that it depends on the SA though, there are a couple at that location who are always super helpful.


----------



## CanineGypsy

I just got my cobble Hill Charley backpack. My first Kate Spade bag. After years of Coach and Michael Kors....thought I would venture out a bit. Love this bag. So lightweight and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Staxx

I recently brought the Cobble Hill Mini Toddy in lakes edge/emerald forest/black. I absolutely adore it! I'm 5'8" and it's perfect for wearing cross body (can be very hard for me to find one that sits just right), very happy with my purchase especially on sale!

Shared this on another forum already but I wanted to share on this one too because I love this bag so much, it fits everything I actually need in brilliantly! 

Also including some pictures of it from the website.


----------



## pbnjam

I don't have a Kate Spade bag but I'm liking this KS strap I just got. Lots of hearts! Tho the leather feels so so because there are creases on the other side. But it's not a deal breaker for me. I like that the strap is thinner than the typical guitar straps but still wide enough to be comfortable. This is a nonadjustable strap.


----------



## Meljay

I will post my bag. I hope it's real. Can you tell me if it is?  It was a gift from years ago.


----------



## Mol_e

rubydeuby said:


> My first KS purchase!  I'm thrilled. It  just arrived yesterday.  I ordered off of Kate's website.  It was already on sale, plus an additional 30% off.


Welcome to the Kate Spade family


----------



## Mol_e

Tiffanyinnc said:


> While shopping at the outlet, I picked up this one 75% off!!! 35.00! I couldn't pass that up


That's an amazing price


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Mol_e said:


> That's an amazing price


I couldn't believe it.  My local outlet hasn't had any deals like that.


----------



## PenelopeP

Staxx said:


> Brought this on sale recently to be used for work, not so sure about it though. The leather is a bit stiffer than I'm used to but I absolutely adore the colour and the size fits everything I need for work, also it's obviously good quality!
> View attachment 3591637


Are you liking this bag so far? I just love the color and am trying to decide between this and the Maya... two very different styles. I would love to hear your thoughts, good and bad, about this style. Thank you!


----------



## Staxx

PenelopeP said:


> Are you liking this bag so far? I just love the color and am trying to decide between this and the Maya... two very different styles. I would love to hear your thoughts, good and bad, about this style. Thank you!



It really does depend on what you're looking for in a bag, I personally wanted something for work that I could chuck everything in and it does that perfectly.

The good:
- The colour is as gorgeous as it looks online!
- It's a decent size, I feel like you can almost fit the kitchen sink in there.
- Love the hardware and it's obviously well made (the feet on the bottom have scratched a bit but to be fair I probably have been a little rough with it), no damage so far inside or out.
- The slide pocket is actually pretty useful! I chuck my phone and public transport pass in there for easy access.

The bad:
- It's definitely a very structured bag which I'm personally not usually a huge fan of but to each their own! 
- It's on the bigger side (I've included this as a good and a bad thing haha). Probably bigger the pictures of the bag with the model make it look. 
- As a person who is 5'8" I can't wear this cross body, only as a shoulder bag with the long strap
- It's made me unsure of my feelings for tassels, I thought I wasn't a huge fan and now I think I like them.


----------



## PenelopeP

Staxx said:


> It really does depend on what you're looking for in a bag, I personally wanted something for work that I could chuck everything in and it does that perfectly.
> 
> The good:
> - The colour is as gorgeous as it looks online!
> - It's a decent size, I feel like you can almost fit the kitchen sink in there.
> - Love the hardware and it's obviously well made (the feet on the bottom have scratched a bit but to be fair I probably have been a little rough with it), no damage so far inside or out.
> - The slide pocket is actually pretty useful! I chuck my phone and public transport pass in there for easy access.
> 
> The bad:
> - It's definitely a very structured bag which I'm personally not usually a huge fan of but to each their own!
> - It's on the bigger side (I've included this as a good and a bad thing haha). Probably bigger the pictures of the bag with the model make it look.
> - As a person who is 5'8" I can't wear this cross body, only as a shoulder bag with the long strap
> - It's made me unsure of my feelings for tassels, I thought I wasn't a huge fan and now I think I like them.


Thank you so much for this information! Very helpful!


----------



## AndieRose

I am wondering what this blue handbag is? I saw it on the lifetime movie "sorority nightmare". I'm obsessed with it and it's a great color for spring!


----------



## Mayfly285

Meljay said:


> I will post my bag. I hope it's real. Can you tell me if it is?  It was a gift from years ago.



It looks to me like a Sam. I'll check in my collection: I'm fairly sure I have something similar from years back!


----------



## IraPo

My new cutie


----------



## amandah313

I just purchased this bag from TJ Maxx! Can anyone tell me why the tag is in Japanese? [emoji854]


----------



## amandah313

IraPo said:


> My new cutie



Love the color!


----------



## PinkKelly

This was last week with my Hartley Lane Lacey wallet, Cameron Street Racing Stripe Margot bag, Starbucks Molten chocolate frappuccino and valentines cake pop! Love this bag and wallet!


----------



## Maria_0982

maggiesze1 said:


> I only have one Kate Spade bag (clutch) at the moment, but I definitely am planning to add more..
> 
> One of my favorite bags:
> 
> ~Kate Spade Flamingo clutch~


This is sooo cute!!! I love different styles like this!


----------



## Maria_0982

PinkKelly said:


> This was last week with my Hartley Lane Lacey wallet, Cameron Street Racing Stripe Margot bag, Starbucks Molten chocolate frappuccino and valentines cake pop! Love this bag and wallet!


Great picture! Love the bag!


----------



## Maria_0982

pandapharm said:


> here is my Wellesley small Maeda in porcelain  she's got a cute pink polka dot pattern inside!


Very cute bag! Been thinking about getting a white one.


----------



## Maria_0982

queenlobo26 said:


> I just bought my 1st Kate Spade bag and it happened to be at an upscale consignment shop!  It's a gorgeous diaper bag and is almost new!  The best part is I paid only $13.00 for it!  I found the exact bag on ebay selling for $99.00 USED!  I will upload pics as soon as I get a chance.  Love my new diaper bag


Amazing buy!!


----------



## Philomena88

Hello,

I hope I'm not hijacking, but I'm a new member and would like an opinion on my 2 new KS maise bags - I can only keep one, and am not sure which to send back. One is the Flamingo appliqué maise, which has a unique design, but is brighter and more orangey than expected (not sure if it comes out in the pic, but the flamingo looks really bright orange). The other is the cedar Street Maise in rose jade, which has a nice color, but looks plain (but perhaps more ladylike) beside the Flamingo bag). Which one do you think I should keep? I'm leaning towards the Flamingo, but it might look a bit childish and garish compared with the rose jade. (I generally wear plain dresses in solid pastels or deep colors.) Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Philomena88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I'm not hijacking, but I'm a new member and would like an opinion on my 2 new KS maise bags - I can only keep one, and am not sure which to send back. One is the Flamingo appliqué maise, which has a unique design, but is brighter and more orangey than expected (not sure if it comes out in the pic, but the flamingo looks really bright orange). The other is the cedar Street Maise in rose jade, which has a nice color, but looks plain (but perhaps more ladylike) beside the Flamingo bag). Which one do you think I should keep? I'm leaning towards the Flamingo, but it might look a bit childish and garish compared with the rose jade. (I generally wear plain dresses in solid pastels or deep colors.) Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3640778
> View attachment 3640779


I'd keep the Rose Jade - it's a beautiful colour, very trendy at the moment but also not too vibrant and could be worn as a neutral. I find the appliqué bags to be a bit over the top and prefer to have novelty SLGs (wallets or coin purses) instead where they are interchangeable vs permanently being on the bag. Let us know which one you decide to keep!


----------



## Philomena88

reginaPhalange said:


> I'd keep the Rose Jade - it's a beautiful colour, very trendy at the moment but also not too vibrant and could be worn as a neutral. I find the appliqué bags to be a bit over the top and prefer to have novelty SLGs (wallets or coin purses) instead where they are interchangeable vs permanently being on the bag. Let us know which one you decide to keep!



Thanks so much! I'm still trying to decide, but will probably keep the rose jade. It's a shame about the appliqué Flamingo - it really is a unique design, but a bit too bright for me.


----------



## all7s

I think in the long run you'll be happier with the rose jade. More versatile through the seasons.

But you will probably get a lot of compliments on the flamingo and find the pop of color to add well to your outfits. So if you are just looking for a spring/summer bag, the flamingo might be more fun for you

Beautiful bags! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kidclarke




----------



## meowmix318

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3651626


Too cute! Do you mind showing photos inside and how much can it hold?


----------



## Kidclarke

meowmix318 said:


> Too cute! Do you mind showing photos inside and how much can it hold?


Thank you! It holds a few items, I can stick my iPhone 6 Plus and have it stick out the back part and half way zip it up, but it won't go all the way inside.
Here are pics with everything I have in it right now:


----------



## meowmix318

Kidclarke said:


> Thank you! It holds a few items, I can stick my iPhone 6 Plus and have it stick out the back part and half way zip it up, but it won't go all the way inside.
> Here are pics with everything I have in it right now:
> View attachment 3652107
> View attachment 3652108
> View attachment 3652110


That is very helpful, thank you so much for proving the photos. I am thinking of getting one


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Picked these up today at my outlet for 75% off.  There wasn't many handbags to choose from though unfortunately.


----------



## Kidclarke

meowmix318 said:


> That is very helpful, thank you so much for proving the photos. I am thinking of getting one


No problem! You definitely should, it's so cute and unique.


----------



## Bubblegirl1




----------



## angelphilipus

Rarely use this one since it's too small and "simple". But keeping it since the quality is good, even better than all my MK!


----------



## Chloe2011

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Picked these up today at my outlet for 75% off.  There wasn't many handbags to choose from though unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 3652883


Wow! Love them!


----------



## Chloe2011

I love the flamingo! Did you decide?



Philomena88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I'm not hijacking, but I'm a new member and would like an opinion on my 2 new KS maise bags - I can only keep one, and am not sure which to send back. One is the Flamingo appliqué maise, which has a unique design, but is brighter and more orangey than expected (not sure if it comes out in the pic, but the flamingo looks really bright orange). The other is the cedar Street Maise in rose jade, which has a nice color, but looks plain (but perhaps more ladylike) beside the Flamingo bag). Which one do you think I should keep? I'm leaning towards the Flamingo, but it might look a bit childish and garish compared with the rose jade. (I generally wear plain dresses in solid pastels or deep colors.) Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3640778
> View attachment 3640779


----------



## LeilaCreates

So technically this is not MY bag, but I bought it for my 12 year old granddaughter. It's the Sally Newberry Lane in Rose Gold. It's a small crossbody so it's the perfect size for a petite preteen. She loves it and carries it exclusively now, to the point she donated her older bags to charity. She originally thought she'd like a MK bag, but from what I've seen Kate Spade has way cuter bags for young girls. My grandgirl is such an adorable boho/artsy girl! She loves fashion and accessories, so I will never have problems finding gifts for her.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Chloe2011 said:


> Wow! Love them!


Thank you


----------



## Bubblegirl1

LeilaCreates said:


> View attachment 3659492
> 
> So technically this is not MY bag, but I bought it for my 12 year old granddaughter. It's the Sally Newberry Lane in Rose Gold. It's a small crossbody so it's the perfect size for a petite preteen. She loves it and carries it exclusively now, to the point she donated her older bags to charity. She originally thought she'd like a MK bag, but from what I've seen Kate Spade has way cuter bags for young girls. My grandgirl is such an adorable boho/artsy girl! She loves fashion and accessories, so I will never have problems finding gifts for her.


----------



## Bubblegirl1

It's perfect for your grandgirl!


----------



## Tosa22

I've been carrying this KS I found at a thrift store. I'm not sure of the name of this bag, but I love the color and the suede interior!


----------



## Bubblegirl1

Tosa22 said:


> View attachment 3666831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been carrying this KS I found at a thrift store. I'm not sure of the name of this bag, but I love the color and the suede interior!


It is gorgeous-I am loving the color !


----------



## Tosa22

Mini Minka in Empire Gray.


----------



## sarahrae1983

[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Kate Spade Mini Candace & Gary the puff


----------



## cuppateatime

So cute!! I gave in and ordered one yesterday. I had never really been into bags but this one caught my eye and I fell in _love_.


----------



## MsModernShopper

I picked up this Kate Spade Laurel Way Greer at the online 'surprise sale' last week. $75 final sale . Not bad for a favorite mm look-a-like. They're like second cousins


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

My new small byrdie in toasted wheat. I picked this up at the outlet today. 70% off sale.


----------



## carricca

I got my very first Kate Spade bag today!  I ordered the Cobble Hill Taryn in black from katespade.com, which was an extra 25% off final sale.  I was about to order the Marsala in black, but then right as I was about to check out, it was sold out!  However, it was a blessing in disguise b/c the Taryn turned out to be a much better size for me.  I'm 5'2" and the Marsala probably would've been too big.

The leather really is very soft as they say, softer than my Coach bags, and I love the print inside!  This will definitely be my new go-to crossbody on the go bag.


----------



## Nana61256

I picked up this Maise at a local designer consignment store.  Like new.  I believe the color is the discontinued Offshore.  A very dark navy.  Anyone have an idea?  I am hunting a matching wallet.


----------



## Glttglam

I just got my second Kate Spade bag. It is my first retail bag. The Orchard Street Arla in oyster blue, medium size.


----------



## carricca

Glttglam said:


> I just got my second Kate Spade bag. It is my first retail bag. The Orchard Street Arla in oyster blue, medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718263


. Pretty color!  Better than it looks on the katespade.com stock photo.


----------



## Glttglam

carricca said:


> . Pretty color!  Better than it looks on the katespade.com stock photo.


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Kate Spade bag from my husband as a present. It is the Skyline Way Violina in navy multi


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Starbucks Girl said:


> Kate Spade Mini Candace & Gary the puff


love this!! may i ask where you got Gary???


----------



## Miss BB




----------



## Soufre

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Kate Spade bag from my husband as a present. It is the Skyline Way Violina in navy multi
> View attachment 3723482


I love how sparkly it is!


----------



## Glttglam

Soufre said:


> I love how sparkly it is!


Thank you


----------



## Nana61256

Just got the Kate Spade Little Babe.  I wanted a medium to smaller size bag to carry my KS personal agenda, wallet, and a few other essentials.  Love the outside front hidden slip pocket, too.  Holds my iPhone 6s Plus & keys.  Really enjoying this bag.


----------



## cuppateatime

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3753003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Kate Spade Little Babe.  I wanted a medium to smaller size bag to carry my KS personal agenda, wallet, and a few other essentials.  Love the outside front hidden slip pocket, too.  Holds my iPhone 6s Plus & keys.  Really enjoying this bag.


Love it! Simple and cute.


----------



## Tosa22

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3753003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Kate Spade Little Babe.  I wanted a medium to smaller size bag to carry my KS personal agenda, wallet, and a few other essentials.  Love the outside front hidden slip pocket, too.  Holds my iPhone 6s Plus & keys.  Really enjoying this bag.


Cute! I love the owl tassel!


----------



## Nana61256

Tosa22 said:


> Cute! I love the owl tassel!


Thanks!   I actually made the tassel.


----------



## meowmix318

Nana61256 said:


> Thanks!   I actually made the tassel.


So creative. I really love the gold tassel on your black bad. Really makes it pop


----------



## sbee815

My collection so far. The only purchase I regret is the Dalmatian coin purse. It's too small to use and the zipper constantly gets stuck because of its shape. It's adorable, though.


----------



## Miss BB

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3753003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Kate Spade Little Babe.  I wanted a medium to smaller size bag to carry my KS personal agenda, wallet, and a few other essentials.  Love the outside front hidden slip pocket, too.  Holds my iPhone 6s Plus & keys.  Really enjoying this bag.


My Little Babe just arrived (Kate Spade 4th of July Sale !! 89.00 !! )  I love it also....I got the TOASTED WHEAT COLOR.  I just wish the top zip opened up a little bit more, but YES, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the outside pocket   I also love the shape.


----------



## Miss BB

89.00 little Babe in Toasted Wheat.... (Kate 40% off sale)


----------



## nfornat

Picked up these 2 lovely bags when I was in the US for my honeymoon. : ) They have held up extremely well! I usually wear dark coloured bags and clothing so am happy that besides the black small felix that I got the blue small loden for a nice pop of colour~


----------



## dooneybabe

Hi everyone!  I'm new to purseforum.  I just wanted to show you my Kate Spade wallet 


It's my favorite wallet I have right now!


----------



## RayKay

dooneybabe said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to purseforum.  I just wanted to show you my Kate Spade wallet
> View attachment 3777331
> 
> It's my favorite wallet I have right now!



Love the subtle striping!

I have the same style KS Lacey wallet (but in black saffiano leather) and it is one of my favourites too. It is roomy and opens so nicely (not too stiff, like many wallets in that style are). My other favourite is my KS Stacy wallet. I usually just switch between those two


----------



## Peach08

My first Kate spade

Emerson place mini Vivienna in quilted denim!


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying my Orchard Street Arla bag in oyster blue. I think I will be sticking to it for a while since it is so light.


----------



## lizz




----------



## dizzyspell

Picked up this little cutie at the outlet recently... and my curious ragdoll kitty decided he wanted to be included in the picture, too.


----------



## Glidelle

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3718240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this Maise at a local designer consignment store.  Like new.  I believe the color is the discontinued Offshore.  A very dark navy.  Anyone have an idea?  I am hunting a matching wallet.



This is just gorg, I have to say. I think I'd like this version too since the newer Maise come with rounded handles. (Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Glidelle

Nana61256 said:


> Thanks!   I actually made the tassel.



Wow, would you happen to be selling your creations, too?


----------



## Glidelle

Miss BB said:


> My Little Babe just arrived (Kate Spade 4th of July Sale !! 89.00 !! )  I love it also....I got the TOASTED WHEAT COLOR.  I just wish the top zip opened up a little bit more, but YES, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the outside pocket   I also love the shape.





Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3756079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 89.00 little Babe in Toasted Wheat.... (Kate 40% off sale)



Aww I totally missed that sale!


----------



## shermainelimxn

Hello. I am not sure where to post this so I posted it on this forum. May I know if anyone know this color - prickly pear is a red or hot pink color? Does anyone owns this bag? It's the mini size. Does it fit iPhone 6 Plus? Thanks a lot!


----------



## cuppateatime

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3794121
> 
> 
> Hello. I am not sure where to post this so I posted it on this forum. May I know if anyone know this color - prickly pear is a red or hot pink color? Does anyone owns this bag? It's the mini size. Does it fit iPhone 6 Plus? Thanks a lot!


I have a card holder in this prickly pear color and it's very red, leaning towards a warm tone red. It is made out of saffiano leather versus pebbled leather in the isobels so I'm not sure if it's exactly the same but I think they should be very similar at least. This picture is a pretty accurate depiction of the prickly pear red on my card holder.


----------



## uhpharm01

dooneybabe said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to purseforum.  I just wanted to show you my Kate Spade wallet
> View attachment 3777331
> 
> It's my favorite wallet I have right now!


Congrats. Very pretty!


----------



## mk lover

Fall in love with this cutie! My most practical bag so bag


----------



## mk lover

lizz said:


> View attachment 3780798



Wow gorgeous collection ! If u dont mind could i ask u how much the red one?


----------



## rosesandteacups

My first Kate Spade! Since this is my first time so I avoided those cute novelty items and decided on this simple Cameron Street Byrdie instead. I really love it!

One thing is it doesn't really smell like leather. Is it made of saffiano leather?


----------



## mk lover

From the


rosesandteacups said:


> My first Kate Spade! Since this is my first time so I avoided those cute novelty items and decided on this simple Cameron Street Byrdie instead. I really love it!
> 
> One thing is it doesn't really smell like leather. Is it made of saffiano leather?



From the picture it looks like saffiano leather as it have the cross hatch printing on it.
But stil not sure thou, maybe can wait others opinion


----------



## RayKay

rosesandteacups said:


> My first Kate Spade! Since this is my first time so I avoided those cute novelty items and decided on this simple Cameron Street Byrdie instead. I really love it!
> 
> One thing is it doesn't really smell like leather. Is it made of saffiano leather?



Yes it is saffiano/crosshatched leather. So it won't have that "leather smell" (or feel) most associate with leather. That is good for the Byrdie though as it will keep its structure nicely  

I like KS saffiano, I have a couple bags and wallets in it and it is very durable/weather resistant, but not "hard" like some other brands saffiano leathers, if that makes sense!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Not a bag, but bought these cute chili pepper earrings. Love them! Btw we need a jewelry thread in here. [emoji3].  I now know what the new dustbags look like. Lol


----------



## omri

Here is my first Kate Spade bag


----------



## vivian518

Trying on a Kate Spade dress with my newly purchased large lane.


----------



## cuppateatime

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 3823156
> 
> 
> Trying on a Kate Spade dress with my newly purchased large lane.


This dress is beautiful on you!!


----------



## all7s

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 3823156
> 
> 
> Trying on a Kate Spade dress with my newly purchased large lane.


Awwww! I love the combo, so perfect! You look amazing!


----------



## ern2965

Just got this. Wow. Pics didn't do it justice. I find myself drawn to older styles so buy a lot on various apps, eBay etc. this is larger than it looked which is fine, and heavy! I picked up the box and was like what the heck is in here!!!! I love it...and it's one where they used a print of Frances Broadhurst for the lining. Hopper House Framed Darcy in black patent.


----------



## ScottyGal

My latest purchase, from the Orlando outlets - total bargain!


----------



## Clifmar

I got this at the Nordstrom fall sale last night and I love it! It’s my first Kate Spade and I already got my eye on another one!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

I'm a big fan of the polar bear collection!


----------



## Poohbear091

iluvmybags said:


> **Bump**


One of my favorite sets.


----------



## Poohbear091

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!


And another favorite sets ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, I purchased these cute little items from the outlet.

Wristlet and Passport cover.


----------



## bermin salazar

Hi! Does anyone know what is the name of this kate spade bag? Thanks


----------



## amandah313

I bought this small Ella a couple of sales ago and just started using her. I'm loving her so far! My kitty also approves!


----------



## meowmix318

amandah313 said:


> I bought this small Ella a couple of sales ago and just started using her. I'm loving her so far! My kitty also approves!
> 
> View attachment 3888780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888781


That's always important when our pets approve and allow us to keep our purchases


----------



## SandyC1981

amandah313 said:


> I bought this small Ella a couple of sales ago and just started using her. I'm loving her so far! My kitty also approves!
> 
> View attachment 3888780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888781


My sis has this purse...unfortunately the strap ripped off completely! She is going to see if she can get it fixed....


----------



## InLvoeWithBaga

amandah313 said:


> I bought this small Ella a couple of sales ago and just started using her. I'm loving her so far! My kitty also approves!
> 
> View attachment 3888780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888781


Beautiful bag and such an adorable little kitten!


----------



## DF622

I got my first Kate Spade bag a few months ago.. my second one just arrived today! I will upload pictures as soon as I can!


----------



## Demen

My cutie at work today


----------



## DF622

Demen said:


> My cutie at work today
> View attachment 3899738


I have it in black! So versatile and neutral with a touch of femininity from the flowers!


----------



## Demen

DF622 said:


> I have it in black! So versatile and neutral with a touch of femininity from the flowers!


Pls show modeling pic with your black one, dear ^^


----------



## DF622

My first bag a few months ago was the Cameron street perforated large lane (on the right)..the one that just came in today (with studs) is on the left.. I love the barrel shaped bags


----------



## chocolateturtle

Brought these two home from Nordstrom!


----------



## DF622

chocolateturtle said:


> Brought these two home from Nordstrom!


I wanted that maroon Daniels drive so badly! Do you mind my asking how much you scored it for?


----------



## chocolateturtle

DF622 said:


> I wanted that maroon Daniels drive so badly! Do you mind my asking how much you scored it for?


It was on sale for $173! I wasn't looking for it but it definitely caught my eye and I just had to bring it home. It's very rich in color, and beautiful in person. Hope you find one!!


----------



## Panache

DF622 said:


> My first bag a few months ago was the Cameron street perforated large lane (on the right)..the one that just came in today (with studs) is on the left.. I love the barrel shaped bags


I️ have the red studded bag now asking myself if I️ need the black one lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Because we don’t have ks a jewelry thread (need one here!). My new ks cherry necklace! [emoji173]️[emoji523]


----------



## musiclover

I’ll add my new Kate Spade necklace as well!  I wore this last night for Christmas Day dinner.


----------



## alphagam1904

My Kate Spade collection is somewhat out of control if you include all of the clothing, jewellery, and wallets/coin purses, but my actual Kate Spade purse collection is not so bad.




Cobble Hill Ellen
Metro Spade Darby
Polar Bear Daycation Tote (met an unfortunate spill :'( )



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Astor Court Small Rachelle
Cameron Street Maise
Tote (can't remember the name, outlet style, May 2015)

Not pictured: Cobble Hill Little Curtis


----------



## MissyKoneko

DF622 said:


> My first bag a few months ago was the Cameron street perforated large lane (on the right)..the one that just came in today (with studs) is on the left.. I love the barrel shaped bags


Where did you get them? I have been trying to find the perforated but on their website is not there. I need that bag in my life.


----------



## anthrosphere

Went a little crazy shopping at the Kate Spade lately. I got the Minnie (Mouse) Minnie Maise, Bonjour Boudoir card case, and the new “checking in-car” small wallet. Love it!!


----------



## faded264

anthrosphere said:


> Went a little crazy shopping at the Kate Spade lately. I got the Minnie (Mouse) Minnie Maise, Bonjour Boudoir card case, and the new “checking in-car” small wallet. Love it!!



I love the wallet!  I’ll probably wait till those items go on sale, but I love the car collection.  Do boutique items usually get sent to the outlet?


----------



## anthrosphere

faded264 said:


> I love the wallet!  I’ll probably wait till those items go on sale, but I love the car collection.  Do boutique items usually get sent to the outlet?


Thank you, I love the car collection too!! I am not sure if they go to the outlet but I don’t believe they do. But someone out there please feel free to correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## faded264

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you, I love the car collection too!! I am not sure if they go to the outlet but I don’t believe they do. But someone out there please feel free to correct me if I’m wrong.



I think you replied to me in the other thread too, haha.  The car collection is so detailed!  I love the liscence plate.  Kate Spade really knocks it out of the park with their novelty items.  I hope you get everything you want.  I’ll probably pick up some things on the next sale (wouldn’t the small wallet and passport cover be cute for traveling?).


----------



## anthrosphere

faded264 said:


> I’ll probably pick up some things on the next sale (wouldn’t the small wallet and passport cover be cute for traveling?).



Yes they will! I hope you will get your goodies too, it will be worth every penny! The wallet brings a smile to my face every time I pull it out of my bag. Can't wait for the next sale! *rushes to put money into the piggy bank*


----------



## maisonindigo

My 2018 purchases so far! 
The colours are a tad similar side by side, but I love beige/pink/blush neutrals so whatever! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cameron street large lane in Toasted Wheat, small Dunne Lane Lake in Rancho, jazz things up mix tape coin purse.


----------



## braxab

I am loving that Cameron Street! I think I am going to get it! I have all types of handbags and I am really drawn to KS this year! I have a planner and a wallet on the way! So excited!


----------



## SandyC1981

musiclover said:


> I’ll add my new Kate Spade necklace as well!  I wore this last night for Christmas Day dinner.
> View attachment 3916079


Lovely necklace!


----------



## musiclover

SandyC1981 said:


> Lovely necklace!


Thanks so much!  It’s definitely become one of my favourites.


----------



## Breemc1992

My first Kate! Fell in love with the LV Favorite and came across this first! Absolutely in love with this and it can be dressed up or dressed down!


----------



## Breemc1992

My first Kate! Fell in love with the LV Favorite and came across this first! Absolutely in love with this and it can be dressed up or dressed down! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3941683


----------



## gtoreb

My workhorse bag , got it at Waikele Outlet, Hawaii at amazing price.


----------



## Agreen96

Picked this up at Dillard’s on clearance. [emoji173]️


----------



## SandyC1981

^Fun color!


----------



## vivian518

Shopping with my Large Lane


----------



## jcnc

My Valentines gift from DH


----------



## lovingmybags

Constellation Marci!  Can't believe I got this for more than 50% off; absolutely in love!


----------



## arnott

lovingmybags said:


> Constellation Marci!  Can't believe I got this for more than 50% off; absolutely in love!
> View attachment 3972861
> View attachment 3972862



I love that!     Is it still available in stores?


----------



## lovingmybags

arnott said:


> I love that!     Is it still available in stores?



Maybe call in to check, but I believe it's absolutely sold out.  When I got mine it was already a popback online.


----------



## arnott

lovingmybags said:


> Maybe call in to check, but I believe it's absolutely sold out.  When I got mine it was already a popback online.



Oh!   Did it just come out in December?


----------



## lovingmybags

arnott said:


> Oh!   Did it just come out in December?



I think it was available for pre-order before then, but yes only for a short while.  Looks like the bag is that popular!  Sold out in the department stores that carried it too.


----------



## arnott

lovingmybags said:


> I think it was available for pre-order before then, but yes only for a short while.  Looks like the bag is that popular!  Sold out in the department stores that carried it too.



Ah, ok thanks!    Guess I'll never get my hands on one then.   What was the retail price?

Also, can you name all the constellations on your bag?   I'm confused as to which ones they are.


----------



## lovingmybags

arnott said:


> Ah, ok thanks!    Guess I'll never get my hands on one then.   What was the retail price?
> 
> Also, can you name all the constellations on your bag?   I'm confused as to which ones they are.



Retail was $428, then marked down to $300.  Constellations seem to be Leo, Virgo and Capricorn going from left to right on the top, then Scorpio and Aries in the middle.  Bottom left looks like Libra, but no clue what the giant thing on on the right would be...maybe an inverted Sagittarius?


----------



## arnott

lovingmybags said:


> Retail was $428, then marked down to $300.  Constellations seem to be Leo, Virgo and Capricorn going from left to right on the top, then Scorpio and Aries in the middle.  Bottom left looks like Libra, but no clue what the giant thing on on the right would be...maybe an inverted Sagittarius?



Thanks!    I went to the Kate Spade store today and the SA didn't seem to even know what I was talking about when I asked about the constellation line!


----------



## lovingmybags

arnott said:


> Thanks!    I went to the Kate Spade store today and the SA didn't seem to even know what I was talking about when I asked about the constellation line!



Oh that's unfortunate...maybe it wasn't really widely available so he/she didn't know about it.  Here's a link to it on Kate Spade; the item # was pxru8483:

https://www.katespade.com/products/star-bright-light-up-constellation-marci/PXRU8483.html


----------



## Hellohappylife

Love this little bag! I used it every day on my Hawaii Vacation. Perfect size. Holds my IPhone. License,Debit Card and little bit of cash. Plus it’s cute!


----------



## netter

.


----------



## Aelizardo

The wallet is a mint green color....
I wish I would have purchased a wallet that holds cash because this one doesn’t really hold it unless you fold it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My current Kate Spade bags


----------



## Hellohappylife

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My current Kate Spade bags


Nice collection! 
I’ve been Eyeing that Bunny Tote for a few months now.


----------



## netter

Today at work: Beacon Court Jeanne for brief case with MBMJ mini Natasha.


----------



## project52weightloss

Hi I am hoping someone with a little more knowledge can help me identify the name of this Kate Spade bad I bought used and also to verify that it is authentic.  Thank you for the help


----------



## vivian518




----------



## deii

These are my Kates


----------



## Alliekatt29

Medium Harmony and Lalena card case in misty mint along with the Lilia clutch in bright flamingo.


----------



## jcnc

Fashion designer Kate Spade was found dead in an apparent suicide her Manhattan apartment


----------



## arnott

deii said:


> These are my Kates



Where did you get the macaron bag charm?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Kate, you brought whimsy and beauty into this world. You will be missed.

A photo of my favorite Kate Spade bag. I could always count on your iconic bags putting a smile on my face and brightening my world. You made the world a better place.


----------



## Becka Marsch

I’m now sad I gave away my older ones. But I have a bag and wallet coming to me and 3 cases


----------



## marceylove

deii said:


> These are my Kates


The rose one is beautiful. What's the model name? I am sorry I am new to KS bags. Blessed her soul. RIP Kate Spade.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bag purchased yesterday ♠️


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bag


----------



## Glttglam

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag purchased yesterday [emoji812]️


Gorgeous bag, which one is it?


----------



## Glttglam

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag


Beautiful, which bag is it and in which color?


----------



## DanielaKB

Alliekatt29 said:


> Medium Harmony and Lalena card case in misty mint along with the Lilia clutch in bright flamingo.



Would you say the misty mint color looks true like in the picture ? Is it more minty or light soft blue ? 
Thinking about ordering a purse that color but I’m still unsure .....


----------



## Alliekatt29

DanielaKB said:


> Would you say the misty mint color looks true like in the picture ? Is it more minty or light soft blue ?
> Thinking about ordering a purse that color but I’m still unsure .....


I’d say it’s a true mint color and doesn’t really lean blue. I have a similar color, Island Waters, which was from the outlet that is also minty but leans blue as you mentioned.


----------



## jcnc

A cloudy ⛅️ summer day ☀️


----------



## LMMAJM

I bought this purse about 4 years ago and haven’t really used it in about 3. I forgot how beautiful it is. Of course, the pic does not do justice.


----------



## SandyC1981

LMMAJM said:


> I bought this purse about 4 years ago and haven’t really used it in about 3. I forgot how beautiful it is. Of course, the pic does not do justice.


Such a cute purse!


----------



## LMMAJM

SandyC1981 said:


> Such a cute purse!


Thank you!


----------



## slip

It’s been a while. 4 items for now!


----------



## Sora_V

I should use my KS bag more often.


----------



## ClassicJ

I know it’s an older bag, but I snatched this cute Hawthorne Lane Ryan Tote off eBay for a total of $55.  Can’t wait to bust it out!


----------



## MKB0925

ClassicJ said:


> I know it’s an older bag, but I snatched this cute Hawthorne Lane Ryan Tote off eBay for a total of $55.  Can’t wait to bust it out!


I LOVE this bag....I have the tan and white one.


----------



## SandyC1981

ClassicJ said:


> I know it’s an older bag, but I snatched this cute Hawthorne Lane Ryan Tote off eBay for a total of $55.  Can’t wait to bust it out!


Perfect summer tote!


----------



## Hopefulfuture

Alliekatt29 said:


> Medium Harmony and Lalena card case in misty mint along with the Lilia clutch in bright flamingo.


Just curious how the mint color comes off as.  I really like the color and finally got a bag of this color on sale.  I'm just hoping it isn't too light.


----------



## mlbjpl

I vote for the Flamingo, b/c it will give you joy. And that’s what a handbag is really for. If you return it, you’ll be sad. You can always wear the design side next to your body when you want to tone it down.


----------



## Tosa22

Sora_V said:


> I should use my KS bag more often.
> 
> View attachment 4120147


Love the color combo on the bag


----------



## ks7012

Added this beauty to my growing collection today, this is the Emerson Place Lenia She was more of an impulse buy since I had already ordered 2 other bags during the 40% off sale and definitely didn't need another black bag. I will upload a picture of my current collection soon


----------



## sdboltgirl

Sora_V said:


> I should use my KS bag more often.
> 
> View attachment 4120147


Love this style! what's the name of it?


----------



## Alliekatt29

Hopefulfuture said:


> Just curious how the mint color comes off as.  I really like the color and finally got a bag of this color on sale.  I'm just hoping it isn't too light.


It’s fairly light but I think it’s a pretty tone. Not too green and not too blue if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hopefulfuture

Alliekatt29 said:


> It’s fairly light but I think it’s a pretty tone. Not too green and not too blue if you know what I mean.


Thank you!


----------



## ks7012

My current KS handbag collection: Cameron Street Byrdie, Grand Street Small Hayden, Emerson Place Lenia, and Emerson Place Rita . I had originally sold the Hayden but felt seller's remorse and cancelled it but now I'm thinking of putting it back up on sale. It's a bit too big and bulky for my liking and I don't like the way it sits on my hip. The reason I kept it was because it's SO spacious and the Hayden style was one I kept eyeing on the site. I wanted the one in saffiano leather but settled for this because of the surprise sale. Typing this all out reconfirms that although I like the bag, I don't love it. Sorry didn't mean to go off tangent, do you ladies think I should put it back on sale?


----------



## Tosa22

ks7012 said:


> My current KS handbag collection: Cameron Street Byrdie, Grand Street Small Hayden, Emerson Place Lenia, and Emerson Place Rita . I had originally sold the Hayden but felt seller's remorse and cancelled it but now I'm thinking of putting it back up on sale. It's a bit too big and bulky for my liking and I don't like the way it sits on my hip. The reason I kept it was because it's SO spacious and the Hayden style was one I kept eyeing on the site. I wanted the one in saffiano leather but settled for this because of the surprise sale. Typing this all out reconfirms that although I like the bag, I don't love it. Sorry didn't mean to go off tangent, do you ladies think I should put it back on sale?
> View attachment 4136681


If you don't love it, you won't use it. If it were me, I'd put it up for sale.


----------



## Sora_V

Tosa22 said:


> Love the color combo on the bag


Thank you! I love it too, neutral with a girly twist.


----------



## Sora_V

sdboltgirl said:


> Love this style! what's the name of it?


Thank you! Style name is Parker Street Allena.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I am using the pink beautiful KS bag today.


----------



## hillaryhath

New Mylie that I got a few weeks ago, finally took it out this weekend after I got this adorable Furla keyfob.


----------



## hillaryhath

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am using the pink beautiful KS bag today.


Are your stacking boxes KS?  I LOVE them.


----------



## vivian518




----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bag


----------



## faded264

I’m headed to a pool party and decided to use this bag today. It holds all the essentials.


----------



## OperaLVer

Last month, I was doing some pre-purchase research on the forum to see if anyone posted about the KS desert muse rabbit polly coin purse and couldn’t find any mention of it. So, I’m paying it forward! I LOVE this fluffy bunny. 









She holds my earbuds, thumb drive, and name tag with room to spare. The stitching is nice and tight and the zipper is smooth as long as you avoid the fur. 

Also fluffy. Soooooo fluffy. I pet her every time I pull her out of my bag.


----------



## electrickelly

Holding onto this girl for a friend (she lives out of the city, so I grabbed it for her) and couldn't help but take a pic.


----------



## Diva_k3000

Kate Spade Angelina—the chain strap makes this look way more sophisticated and elegant for evenings.


----------



## Capuccino16

Picked up this Knightsbridge Doris during a recent online sale. One of only 2 animal skin print bags I own!


----------



## chocolateturtle

My new small lottie, so happy they came out with this smaller version! Love the compartments.


----------



## jcnc

chocolateturtle said:


> My new small lottie, so happy they came out with this smaller version! Love the compartments.


Your charm is so fun


----------



## Purseloco

Had to get something from the current Kate Spade sale. My new Cameron Street Lucie crossbody and Hyde Lane Gingham wallet.


----------



## Abie

My gorgeous mini Candace in black and white that I got as a graduation present.


----------



## Sora_V

Capuccino16 said:


> View attachment 4169900
> 
> 
> Picked up this Knightsbridge Doris during a recent online sale. One of only 2 animal skin print bags I own!



Love your outfit, very chic!


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

iluvmybags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that a lot of people are trying to get a Kate Spade sub-forum started.  The best way to do that is, not only to ask (make your wishes known here http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-many-people-would-want-see-kate-spade-108192.html), but to have several threads about the brand that are active and current.
> 
> So for all you Kate Spade fans and owners out there. . . . . SHOW US YOUR KATE SPADE BAGS!


This is a new one that I have on Ebay.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love this size and style ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this size and style ❤️


These bags are really cute and you selected some great colors. Enjoy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this size and style [emoji173]️



Super cute! What is the color name of the red one?


----------



## Sora_V

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this size and style ❤️


Your decorations are so on point! And of course the bags are lovely


----------



## ambermoon

Robinn said:


> My Kate collection. It's odd but I tend to gravitate towards the non-leather KS bags for some reason.  Only 2 of my bags are leather.  The small black one in front and my newest one which isn't pictured.
> 
> THe small quilted bag in the back/center is my first luxury bag, bought in 2003.  One of the chief reasons i HAD to have it is the pink suede lining
> 
> If anyone wants closeup shots of any of these, just ask (quote this msg so I find it).



Amazing collection!!!


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

My go-to Nicola bicolor on a day out


----------



## Glttglam

Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4289813
> 
> My go-to Nicola bicolor on a day out


Super gorgeous!!! I love the new bag designs!


----------



## Glttglam

Will start using my Cameron Street small Hayden tomorrow in stony blue It was one of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

Glttglam said:


> Super gorgeous!!! I love the new bag designs!


Thanks! I do too!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pink Kate Spade
Bag from outlet small hadlee I love pink bags


----------



## mihahuan

I bought the bag on sale from Katespade website 4 years ago.


----------



## couchette

@Glttglam LOVE the Hayden. How are you liking her so far? I almost bought one the other day....


----------



## lisalune

lovingmybags said:


> Constellation Marci!  Can't believe I got this for more than 50% off; absolutely in love!
> View attachment 3972861
> View attachment 3972862


Hi! Please let me know if you'd sell this, I've been looking to purchase this preowned  thank you!


----------



## lovingmybags

lisalune said:


> Hi! Please let me know if you'd sell this, I've been looking to purchase this preowned  thank you!



Hi there, I'm not in the market to sell it but hope you find one!  Good luck.


----------



## jcnc

Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4289813
> 
> My go-to Nicola bicolor on a day out


W


Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4289813
> 
> My go-to Nicola bicolor on a day out


she is soo pretty. Is it a boutique design? I have never seen it before


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

jcnc said:


> W
> 
> she is soo pretty. Is it a boutique design? I have never seen it before


Thank you! It was from the spring 2019 capsule collection


----------



## mk lover

Hi lovely ladies, 
Im just curious, anyone could help me with the name of this purse? Im pretty sure it authentic though. Tq in advance.


----------



## Citosgirl

Just picked up one of my dream bags! This new (to me) newspaper clutch is coming with me to the theatre this weekend, and I’m so excited!


----------



## Nana61256

Stopped at the KS outlet today looking for a small black Satchel.  I found this adorable Hayes Street Sam Bag (a retail store bag) in Warm Vellum.  I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Citosgirl

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4352305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped at the KS outlet today looking for a small black Satchel.  I found this adorable Hayes Street Sam Bag (a retail store bag) in Warm Vellum.  I couldn’t resist.


Love that colour! Did the heart come with it? It matches perfectly!


----------



## Glttglam

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4352305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped at the KS outlet today looking for a small black Satchel.  I found this adorable Hayes Street Sam Bag (a retail store bag) in Warm Vellum.  I couldn’t resist.


Super gorgeous bag!


----------



## Nana61256

Citosgirl said:


> Love that colour! Did the heart come with it? It matches perfectly!


I love the color, too.  No, the heart is a MK Bag Charm.  I was just playing around with stuff I have and I thought it looked really pretty on the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## antybazar

Have only 2 bags from KS. One is a basic black shoulder bag. The other one is this pinapple bag from the novelty collection. Bought this on May last year


----------



## hyungakim

antybazar said:


> Have only 2 bags from KS. One is a basic black shoulder bag. The other one is this pinapple bag from the novelty collection. Bought this on May last year



this so unique!!! nvr see this collection before. 
congratulations for having it


----------



## gypsumrose

antybazar said:


> Have only 2 bags from KS. One is a basic black shoulder bag. The other one is this pinapple bag from the novelty collection. Bought this on May last year


That's really fun!


----------



## antybazar

hyungakim said:


> this so unique!!! nvr see this collection before.
> congratulations for having it





gypsumrose said:


> That's really fun!


hi thx.. found it by chance last year just because someone posted it in Instagram. It last only 2 months (maybe) on the web, and there's only one in store here (I live in a third world country) 
I was lucky to have a chance to grab it. And this bag proves to be a useful item. It is well made, the leather is good enough it doesnt look tacky, it can hold quite a lot inside it. I usualy bring my phone, powerbank and cable, card holder, some basic cosmetics. It's also not that heavy itself so it's still comfortable enough to bring it anywhere for a day. the other plus is that it's so eye catching as an arm candy or as a decor in your room.


----------



## thesnowy053

ks7012 said:


> Added this beauty to my growing collection today, this is the Emerson Place Lenia She was more of an impulse buy since I had already ordered 2 other bags during the 40% off sale and definitely didn't need another black bag. I will upload a picture of my current collection soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134474


Stunning!  Was the 40% off their website?


----------



## thesnowy053

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4049395


Lovely to see your outfit too!


----------



## thesnowy053

lovingmybags said:


> Constellation Marci!  Can't believe I got this for more than 50% off; absolutely in love!
> View attachment 3972861
> View attachment 3972862


Ooh la la the stars actually shine


----------



## thesnowy053

anthrosphere said:


> Went a little crazy shopping at the Kate Spade lately. I got the Minnie (Mouse) Minnie Maise, Bonjour Boudoir card case, and the new “checking in-car” small wallet. Love it!!


That Minnie bag is gorgeous and unique. It looks like so much fun ‍♂️


----------



## thesnowy053

dizzyspell said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the outlet recently... and my curious ragdoll kitty decided he wanted to be included in the picture, too.


I’m pretty sure that bag belongs to your beautiful kitty now


----------



## thesnowy053

PinkKelly said:


> This was last week with my Hartley Lane Lacey wallet, Cameron Street Racing Stripe Margot bag, Starbucks Molten chocolate frappuccino and valentines cake pop! Love this bag and wallet!


Wow I never considered red and pink together- it looks sooo good.


----------



## thesnowy053

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3457212
> View attachment 3457213
> View attachment 3457214


Hmmm..I need this!


----------



## deii

Newest one of my from KS. Love her color [emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Lottie...perfect size and perfect neutral!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Finally using my “Aloha” Large Lane that was made exclusively for the Hawaii Kate Spade stores. Hawaii always has a special place in my heart


----------



## P.Y.T.

I have a Kate Spade leopard print fanny pack that I love ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hellohappylife said:


> Finally using my “Aloha” Large Lane that was made exclusively for the Hawaii Kate Spade stores. Hawaii always has a special place in my heart



So cute with the hibiscus flower!


----------



## Donttellmyhusband




----------



## Julia T.

my cameron street small sarah... picture can be deceiving.
i thought it would be "bigger" than my coach wristlet 19, well it's not, even my 7" wallet can't get in this bag.. but still it's cute and i'll definitely keep it


----------



## ClassicJ

Omg I am so excited!  I just got a the bargain of the century and I have no one in my life who really cares!  I just snagged this Kate Spade Madison Ave Celestina for appx $200. New with tags!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. It hasn’t been shipped yet so I’ll need a little luck but I cannot wait!


----------



## jcnc

ClassicJ said:


> Omg I am so excited!  I just got a the bargain of the century and I have no one in my life who really cares!  I just snagged this Kate Spade Madison Ave Celestina for appx $200. New with tags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It hasn’t been shipped yet so I’ll need a little luck but I cannot wait!


Good luck! She is a beaut


----------



## Stacey D

ClassicJ said:


> Omg I am so excited!  I just got a the bargain of the century and I have no one in my life who really cares!  I just snagged this Kate Spade Madison Ave Celestina for appx $200. New with tags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It hasn’t been shipped yet so I’ll need a little luck but I cannot wait!


Lovely bag!


----------



## ClassicJ

Kind of a repeat post but I got it and a little better pic.  It’s so beautiful I don’t want to touch it [emoji173]️


----------



## lindasierra

My first Kate Spade came in the mail today, a Patterson Drive Kona. This is the perfect work bag! And the fact that I got it for $139 when it’s usually $439 makes it 20 times better! 


P.S. I know it’s not the best picture but I’m too excited to start moving everything into my new bag to go find good lighting


----------



## Donttellmyhusband

lindasierra said:


> My first Kate Spade came in the mail today, a Patterson Drive Kona. This is the perfect work bag! And the fact that I got it for $139 when it’s usually $439 makes it 20 times better!
> 
> 
> P.S. I know it’s not the best picture but I’m too excited to start moving everything into my new bag to go find good lighting


That is perfect for work! Congrats on the price. Gotta love the summer sales.


----------



## lindasierra

I got a better picture of it. I’m in love ❤️


----------



## Scully Piper

One of my favorites in my Kate Spade collection...Smoke and Mirrors Corbin
It comes with a shoulder strap too but I prefer to hand carry it.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


----------



## blondiekinz

My Kate Spade Lelie crossbody in black. 

I haven't worn it in a month since I got my LV Speedy B 25. Decided to use it today since I had a hair appointment.


----------



## Angielove410

My love and hate for Kate Spade- four bags after lol. I love the look and feel of leather, but I ended up with a variety of materials here.


----------



## Demen

My new friend


----------



## onemissa

I got this yesterday. It was love at first sight


----------



## AManIntoFashion

New wallet!! First Kate Spade product. Love the pebble leather and the simple Spade logo!


----------



## Kn33Col321

$20 goodwill find


----------



## Julia T.

Hello hearty


----------



## BagLadyT

Got these two minis earlier this month. Very practical and I love the colors!


----------



## altigirl88

Evangelie in action at work. I love this bag! I can get so much in her if the day calls for it and she’s not too big. I love that I can also wear her crossbody


----------



## anthrosphere

My Dorie in sunshine-y yellow.


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

My most prized possessions at the minute. I’ve had my eye on them for ages but managed to find them all in my local outlet stores. The Pippa is probably my favourite out of the 3.

I have 3 other Kate spades but they are in storage after moving house so I will get pictures later


----------



## Hellohappylife

CreamColouredPonies said:


> My most prized possessions at the minute. I’ve had my eye on them for ages but managed to find them all in my local outlet stores. The Pippa is probably my favourite out of the 3.
> 
> I have 3 other Kate spades but they are in storage after moving house so I will get pictures later


 We are Wallet twins! I got mine at the outlet back in April


----------



## speaksoftly

Aelizardo said:


> The wallet is a mint green color....
> I wish I would have purchased a wallet that holds cash because this one doesn’t really hold it unless you fold it.



Can someone tell me the name of this bag please?


----------



## BagLadyT

I forgot about this cutie!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Angielove410 said:


> My love and hate for Kate Spade- four bags after lol. I love the look and feel of leather, but I ended up with a variety of materials here.
> 
> View attachment 4489891


What bag is this ?


----------



## NeLVoe

My very first Kate Spade bag - Amelia Black Velvet


----------



## Chambebe8

This is my current work bag .Plum Raisin Bookbag I bought back in 2017..
I have a little collection of Kate Spades at home.


----------



## Suntaurus

Chambebe8 said:


> This is my current work bag .Plum Raisin Bookbag I bought back in 2017..
> I have a little collection of Kate Spades at home.


Oh wow the color is gorgeous  

today I’m carrying my go to- larchmont ave penny


----------



## Chambebe8

Suntaurus said:


> Oh wow the color is gorgeous
> 
> today I’m carrying my go to- larchmont ave penny
> View attachment 4745697


Thanks ..I love your bag as well ❤️


----------



## uthol

My first Kate Spade bag! One on the left is the true taupe (More like a pale grey actually) and the other one is the black with some patterns. I’ve only kept the black one.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest Kate Spade from the surprise sale!


----------



## PinkKelly

My new Kate Spade medium Margaux in the green bean color. I love this pop of color bag! The photo doesn’t do it justice as it looks more like a grass green in person. A very rich classic green. They don’t sell this color wallet on the website yet but they do other colors. I had to get my green bean wallet from Macy’s. The strap is adjustable. It’s a great summer bag. Makes me happy.


----------



## Sarah03

I just received this glittery Apple Watch band!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## Purses4wife

Just got this Dawn medium satchel this week and love it!


----------



## Saz93

Here’s my little Kate spade collection  some of them are a bit battered as I’ve had them for years!! The black one on the left was my very first designer bag ❤


----------



## beachbabe90

Double posted in the LV forum, but I wanted to highlight my beloved Kate Spade, as well! From my 30th bday celebration yesterday.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just got my first Kate Spade bag! It's the Mini Link Tote in blue. It is under the tree now but can't wait until after Christmas to start using it!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Christmas gift from my Besty, Romy metallic croc-embossed chain wallet.  Wishing I could go out on NYE to carry this little beauty.


----------



## onemissa

Gift to myself. Morley North South Crossbody


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

My most recent Kate Spade purchase is this wallet on a chain in tutu pink and this black tote. I haven't used the tote yet as I am work from home during this pandemic.


----------



## pursekitten

My new Toujours large satchel—the contrast between the black leather and interlocking, gold-tone spades put a spell on me.


----------



## ANDMERA

PinkKelly said:


> My new Kate Spade medium Margaux in the green bean color. I love this pop of color bag! The photo doesn’t do it justice as it looks more like a grass green in person. A very rich classic green. They don’t sell this color wallet on the website yet but they do other colors. I had to get my green bean wallet from Macy’s. The strap is adjustable. It’s a great summer bag. Makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783080
> View attachment 4783081


I love this colour, I have the medium Margaux in a beige colour.   I'm looking to invest in a large Margaux but they don't do the large in the green bean colour .


If anyone has the large and medium can you please upload a picture, I really want to see the size difference. Our shops are closed so I can't go in and see it in person , thanks x


----------



## Lisa2007

My most recent Kate Spade purchase...


----------



## Ellie243

My new infinite medium camera bag


----------



## kwal

This is my favorite every day bag and it's held up incredibly well.


----------



## maggiesze1

Cute cupcake wristlet from the Surprise sale


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying the strawberry coin purse and the clear bag.


----------



## morgan20

My Romy Wicker bought in the current sale a few weeks ago.  Cannot wait to use once we get better weather.


----------



## morgan20

My Romy Wicker bought in the current sale a few weeks ago.  Cannot wait to use once we get better weather.


----------



## tereeeyaki

This is my very first purchase a few years back. Got it at surprisekatespade.com. Since there is no dust bag included, I made one myself. 
Serrano Place Pearl Maisie in black.


----------



## Ellie243

maggiesze1 said:


> Cute cupcake wristlet from the Surprise sale
> View attachment 5026289


This is so cute!


----------



## anthrosphere

Watering can bag also from the Surprise sale.


----------



## tereeeyaki

My most recent purchase is Kate Spade Medium Natalia in black.
The chain is more of a champagne color than gold. I personally like gold ones but it still looks lovely.


----------



## baghabitz34

tereeeyaki said:


> My most recent purchase is Kate Spade Medium Natalia in black.
> The chain is more of a champagne color than gold. I personally like gold ones but it still looks lovely.


Nice! Does the bag hold a decent amount?


----------



## ironblock

maggiesze1 said:


> Cute cupcake wristlet from the Surprise sale
> View attachment 5026289



That is so cute


----------



## tereeeyaki

baghabitz34 said:


> Nice! Does the bag hold a decent amount?



Yes it does! Mainly because it doesn't have any dividers, it has just one main compartment.


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## Girlie67

Hi - I just recently purchased this, & don’t know the name of it.. Thank you in advance


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Girlie67

Girlie67 said:


> Hi - I just recently purchased this, & don’t know the name of it.. Thank you in advance


Anybody?


----------



## maggiesze1

My little crabby wristlet and glitter mini dome satchel arrived today! They are a bit smaller than I expected..but they are so cute!


----------



## London1980

Picked up a Lucia at the outlet store in this beautiful aqua - I love this colour!


----------



## Glttglam

My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a small slim card holder staci in light crepe.


----------



## musiclover

maggiesze1 said:


> My little crabby wristlet and glitter mini dome satchel arrived today! They are a bit smaller than I expected..but they are so cute!
> View attachment 5100459


I love your purchases!  I bought a Shelly, too!


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel as a gift.


----------



## anthrosphere

Some pieces from the new Alice in Wonderland collection from the outlet. I am so in love! I hope to get the matching necklace soon once I pay off these purchases first. Haha.

The teapot bag is AMAZING. Holds just about everything I need. I have a iphone SE with bulky case but the bag still closes fully without issues. Plus the bag is soooo lightweight and the strap is comfortable.

 I've been carrying it everyday. In my opinion this is KS's best novelty bag to date in terms of functionality and comfort. Worth every penny!

I also have the matching card case with Alice herself on it and the super cute teacup bracelet. I love everything!! I wish I had more money to buy another bag but that will have to wait for a markdown or two.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## anthrosphere

Another pic of the teapot with its lid open.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Some pieces from the new Alice in Wonderland collection from the outlet. I am so in love! I hope to get the matching necklace soon once I pay off these purchases first. Haha.
> 
> The teapot bag is AMAZING. Holds just about everything I need. I have a iphone SE with bulky case but the bag still closes fully without issues. Plus the bag is soooo lightweight and the strap is comfortable.
> 
> I've been carrying it everyday. In my opinion this is KS's best novelty bag to date in terms of functionality and comfort. Worth every penny!
> 
> I also have the matching card case with Alice herself on it and the super cute teacup bracelet. I love everything!! I wish I had more money to buy another bag but that will have to wait for a markdown or two.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


So cute!! I need the teapot earrings!


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!! I need the teapot earrings!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Purses4wife

Here's my recent purchase, I love the classic bags from kate spade.


----------



## Justaddpink

My first KS, Bloom quilt crossover.


----------



## MCBadian07

Just bought this Zip Code Medium Satchel in Milk Glass/Grey! I love the LV Speedy type bags and have been slightly obsessing over this bag. Thank God it was 30% off! Another little birthday treat   








Comparing the Speedy 30. Speedy is higher and has more capacity




Comparing Milk Glass from Kate Spade and Chalk color from Coach


----------



## Naminé

My Minnie Mouse round crossbody bag. Love that it zips allll the way down. Not a lot of bags in this shape does that.


----------



## thriftwitchcraft

One needs strap repair and the other needs cleaning, but I just got these two at Goodwill for $5 each!


----------



## Lisa2007

One of my recent purchases, Kate Spade Color blocked Rubix Crossbody


----------



## Purses4wife

Another purchase from last week. Keeping the classics alive.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 5217411
> 
> My first KS, Bloom quilt crossover.


What gorgeous black leather!


----------



## beachbabe90

Honestly so in love with this bag


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this new Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


----------



## Glttglam

My old wallet was getting too worn out. So, I just bought this Staci large carryall wristlet wallet in rose smoke multi


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> My old wallet was getting too worn out. So, I just bought this Staci large carryall wristlet wallet in rose smoke multi


I really like the color combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

beachbabe90 said:


> Honestly so in love with this bag
> 
> View attachment 5242718


I love it too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> My Minnie Mouse round crossbody bag. Love that it zips allll the way down. Not a lot of bags in this shape does that.
> 
> View attachment 5219227


Will you be taking this cutie to Disneyland/Disney world?


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Some pieces from the new Alice in Wonderland collection from the outlet. I am so in love! I hope to get the matching necklace soon once I pay off these purchases first. Haha.
> 
> The teapot bag is AMAZING. Holds just about everything I need. I have a iphone SE with bulky case but the bag still closes fully without issues. Plus the bag is soooo lightweight and the strap is comfortable.
> 
> I've been carrying it everyday. In my opinion this is KS's best novelty bag to date in terms of functionality and comfort. Worth every penny!
> 
> I also have the matching card case with Alice herself on it and the super cute teacup bracelet. I love everything!! I wish I had more money to buy another bag but that will have to wait for a markdown or two.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Love everything!
So do you wear your teapot bag as an everyday bag?


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the color combo.


Thank you and sorry, I just saw this


----------



## Glttglam

It's also my first time getting a burgundy shade on anything.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Marti bucket bag small in Niagara as a gift. I'm surprised it fits my big wallet


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Staci medium satchel as a gift  in the rose smoke multi color This is my first time having an exact matching wallet and purse This is also my first burgundy or mostly burgundy bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought my first Kate Spade bag!


----------



## Naminé

JenJBS said:


> Just bought my first Kate Spade bag!
> View attachment 5309275


Great choice! You're going to love it!!

Took my Beetle car purse to the carwash today! The bag is small but holds a lot. I love this little guy!


----------



## Naminé

Mailbox today. So happy KS remade it for the outlet! I was so bummed I missed out on the retail version.


----------



## Exi__99

Got this during black friday:



Also, got this perfect nylon work tote ^_^




I have a weakness for pink kate spade bags


----------



## Naminé

Exi__99 said:


> Got this during black friday:
> View attachment 5325403
> 
> 
> Also, got this perfect nylon work tote ^_^
> View attachment 5325404
> 
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for pink kate spade bags


Ah, great choices! The first bag is the best! It is small but holds so much plus it just feels and smells so great! You are going to love her! Enjoy!


----------



## Exi__99

Naminé said:


> Ah, great choices! The first bag is the best! It is small but holds so much plus it just feels and smells so great! You are going to love her! Enjoy!


thank you ^_^
I can't wait to wear it in the spring!


----------



## ifahima




----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Great choice! You're going to love it!!
> 
> Took my Beetle car purse to the carwash today! The bag is small but holds a lot. I love this little guy!
> 
> View attachment 5323341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323344


Do you wear this a lot? Have you received any comments?
It's so cute.  My DD used to have a Beetle convertible,  but it got totalled by an oncoming tire that flew onto the side of the car.
After that,  we decided no more Beetles, as we figured the car is very cute but not very safe.
I am really considering this bag, but even though I love novelty bags, I wonder if I'll use it enough.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


Love this color so much!


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you wear this a lot? Have you received any comments?
> It's so cute.  My DD used to have a Beetle convertible,  but it got totalled by an oncoming tire that flew onto the side of the car.
> After that,  we decided no more Beetles, as we figured the car is very cute but not very safe.
> I am really considering this bag, but even though I love novelty bags, I wonder if I'll use it enough.


Thank you! I do use it occasionally. But I only gotten like, 3 comments on it. 2 of the comments coming from Kate Spade outlet employees.  

For a novelty bag, this bag does hold a lot. But it won't hold large items like a continental wallet. So if you don't mind downsizing a lot then this bag is perfect. It's really light too and fun to carry.

I am sorry about your DD's car. I always dreamed of owning a Beetle. The flying tire has always been a fear of mine when on the road, glad it wasn't worse for her.


----------



## Naminé

Toting my beautiful Knott satchel crossbody for a fun day at the outlet then lunch. She is a small gal but holds so much. Love her!










I also finally picked up this adorable black Traveler trunk with daises thanks to the tiered discount. Yay!

Ok I am for sure going to ban myself starting now until my trip in May. Need to save funds seriously now (maybe for more shopping while I am there ).


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Mimi satchel in candied cherry, as a gift I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade Mimi satchel in candied cherry, as a gift I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.


This red is amazing! I love KS colors!!


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> This red is amazing! I love KS colors!!


Thanks Yes they do have nice colors.


----------



## tutu2008

This was very unexpected for me .. my first Kate Spade. I was just passing the store, and the butterfly and wicker combo literally stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## morgan20

My two month old Buoy Wicker basket bag.  I love it and have received many compliments.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift



Lovely color!


----------



## Naminé

Butterfly wicker coin purse with strap. Doesn't fit much but it's too cute for me to pass up.


----------



## WenD08

My Poshmark find. I’m rediscovering Kate Spade and how much I love these bags❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


----------



## Naminé

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


It's a cutie! Use it well.




WenD08 said:


> My Poshmark find. I’m rediscovering Kate Spade and how much I love these bags❤



Beautiful and perfect for summer! Enjoy!


----------



## Glttglam

Naminé said:


> It's a cutie! Use it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and perfect for summer! Enjoy!



Thanks


----------



## Glttglam

JenJBS said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you


----------



## Amandines

Splash of colour at a friend’s wedding, bright pink dress and my wonderful Kate Spade!


----------



## Allthingsheart

These are the only two KS bags I have.

KS Minnie duffel which I am carrying this month for my bday.
	

		
			
		

		
	




KS pearl studded Serrano bag


----------



## anachronism

Just got these two from their Labor Day sale and they are already here! 

*Knott medium saddle crossbody in Coral Gable pink & *Hudson medium convertible crossbody in Aegean teal

They're not as pastel as I thought they'd be per the site's pictures, but they're growing on me.


----------



## lee_dya

My first bag purchase in 2022. She is so pretty!!


----------



## Biik Zou

Kate Spade Tote with colourful and Classic aesthtic, thats get my attention.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Snagged this Kate Spade Boxxy at Macy's for 50% off. I wanted it when it first came out but couldn't bring myself to pay full price. This was a definite score!


----------



## chloe72

My Kate Spade collection (disregard the random Furla backpack lol)



Some closeups of my favs:


----------

